# Million Dollar Listing - LOS ANGELES



## Leelee

Anyone see Million Dollar Listing last night on Bravo?   At first I wasn't too swept up by it, but about half way through the first episode I was hooked.


----------



## aprild

I watched it! I liked the show especially when the buyer/seller started being picky and the realtor ended losing like a 115k commission.  I would have been sick UGGGH! I will be tuning in.


----------



## LVmom

I liked it-I really like Real Estate,and they have found some very unusual realtors-that hooked me.


----------



## varsha624

^^^ I watched this....I swear if i was the realtor I would have headed down to Home Depot and fixed all the little picky things myself! I mean, she was talking about putting jackets of the electrical outlets in one room!


----------



## Leelee

varsha624 said:
			
		

> ^^^ I watched this....I swear if i was the realtor I would have headed down to Home Depot and fixed all the little picky things myself! I mean, she was talking about putting jackets of the electrical outlets in one room!




Isn't that the truth?  Why on earth didn't she do that?  Geeez......

I also just loved the name "Scotty Brown".  That's got a real "ring" to it.  LOL!


----------



## bagluv

I Was Dying To See This & I Missed It.....I Will Definitely Watch Next Week.


----------



## varsha624

Leelee said:
			
		

> Isn't that the truth? Why on earth didn't she do that? Geeez......
> 
> I also just loved the name "Scotty Brown". That's got a real "ring" to it. LOL!


 
I know! That guy was kind of scary though..he got all Sopranos on the other guy when the deal looked like it was going to fall through.

I calculated that young guy's income for his six months selling real estate, because he sold 17 mil worth of properties and it seems like he gets between 2.5 and 3% of each sale...so it's approx 500,000 or maybe a bit more! For six months! 

I need to get into real estate


----------



## Leelee

What a business!!!!!  And the guy was only in his mid-20's if I'm remembering correctly.!  He didn't seem at all scared of Scotty Brown.  Me, on the other hand, was glad I was watching this scene on TV instead of being there in person.  The guy scared me!!!!!  You said it best....about him getting all Sopranos!  LOL!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

I only saw parts of it, and I am *HOOKED*!  Who's the lady with the "big wasabas"?  And is the blond agent (the one who's getting the double commission) the girlfriend of the Seller??


----------



## Leelee

Sinful Indulgences said:
			
		

> I only saw parts of it, and I am *HOOKED*!  Who's the lady with the "big wasabas"?  And is the blond agent (the one who's getting the double commission) the girlfriend of the Seller??


She was a neighbor who showed up at the open house with her kind-of- creepy husband.  They weren't interested in buying the house....they just wanted to look around.  

Yes, the blond agent is the girlfriend, er, ex-girlfriend of the seller and she would have gotten the double commission if the deal had gone through.  Apparently she and the seller broke up sometime before he put his house on the market.

The Washington Post didn't give this show a very good review, but honestly, I love it!


----------



## varsha624

the lady and the guy were husband and wife who were looking at the house (just for entertainment, since they had just bought a house) they were really obnoxious and the guy made some references to his "website"...maybe they were in porn! The blond agent was very snotty about them (but she's like one step away from that wasaba lady lookswise imo) ..she was the ex girlfriend of the seller...it seemed to me that he dumped her, because she was all goo goo over him.

Leelee that young guy startled me with his business savvy...he lives in Malibu himself so maybe he comes from a wealthy family....he was pretty smooth!


----------



## varsha624

^^^ That double commision thing is apparently illegal in many states, but not in california!

ALL the Bravo series are incredibly addicting imo....and luckily they rerun them all the time!


----------



## Leelee

varsha624 said:
			
		

> ALL the Bravo series are incredibly addicting imo....and luckily they rerun them all the time!




I couldn't agree more!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aprild

varsha624 said:
			
		

> ^^^ I watched this....I swear if i was the realtor I would have headed down to Home Depot and fixed all the little picky things myself! I mean, she was talking about putting jackets of the electrical outlets in one room!


 
Good realtors would do that to keep the contract moving forward.  What is a coulple of 50 cent outlet covers versus 100k plus commission?  I would've asked the seller what color she wanted. 

As far as representing both sides of the deal in my state that is legal as long as both parties agree.  The only thing is... as we saw from the show the agent isn't suppose to show loyalty but she clearly did.

The wine must have been pretty good to pass on a 100k check!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Thanks for the explanation, *LeeLee* & *varsha624*!  Hehe, I LOVE this show! Since I only saw half of it, I'm going to catch it again tomorrow. I didn't know it's legal to represent both sides, there's a definite conflict of interest...


----------



## bagluv

I Watched It @ 11pm EST!!! It Was Good!!!!! That Jeff Had A Gorgeous House...That Blond Realtor (His Ex) ~ Drove Me Nuts. She Handled That So Badly.....Her Loss.

Scotty Brown Was Hysterical....


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm kinda ho hum about this show...maybe it's because it's late and I'm tired when I watch it!  I can't believe you can legally represent both buyer and seller in California - cha ching!!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Pursegrrl said:
			
		

> I can't believe you can legally represent both buyer and seller in California - cha ching!!


Haha, I live in California & I didn't even know that!  :shame:


----------



## calicaliente

I've seen the previews for the new show that's coming out with the 3 youngin Real Estate Agents. Looks like lots of cat fights and drama~ should make for a good show!

It will be interesting to see how it goes with the new season, considering the decline in the housing market out here in California. Although the multi-million homes I don't think are feeling the crunch like the rest of the market.


----------



## Leelee

calicaliente said:


> I've seen the previews for the new show that's coming out with the 3 youngin Real Estate Agents. Looks like lots of cat fights and drama~ should make for a good show!
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it goes with the new season, considering the decline in the housing market out here in California. Although the multi-million homes I don't think are feeling the crunch like the rest of the market.



It seems like this show hasn't been on in forever and I'm glad it's back!  I don't recognize any of the new realtors they've been showing on the previews.  But, I have to say, that everything on BRAVO is okay by me!   LOL!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Really?? The multi million $ houses are fine? That is shocking since those are the first to take a hit out east. Even Jeff Lewis (Flipping Out) says the market is real bad. Interesting.

I havent seen the promo yet but I watched season 1 and that is where I first saw George (Lauri's hubby from Real Housewives of OC) he was looking to buy Neverland and make it into a golf course 

But these 3 kids look real annoying.


----------



## Bella

Lookin forward to it!  My SO tivo'd the preview.  I can't believe the one guy is 30!  

Anyway, should be some DRAMA on this one! lol  I recognize Madison from last season, I like him.

Next Tuesday.........


----------



## Lanier

Did anyone watch this? I thought it was really interesting!

Chad does not look 30 AT ALL.


----------



## Leelee

Lanier said:


> Did anyone watch this? I thought it was really interesting!
> 
> Chad does not look 30 AT ALL.


I watched!  IKWYM about Chad.  He looks 18 to me.  All that hair in his face, though, drives me crazy.  

I think my favorite is Madison.  I want him to succeed.  

I wonder what happened to the husband and wife team from Season 1?  They were entertaining too.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

calicaliente said:


> Although the multi-million homes I don't think are feeling the crunch like the rest of the market.



I think that's what the agents want people to believe. They keep saying that in Vegas too but there are more homes at $5 million + on the market than ever before. Some of these I recognize as being on the market more than 3 years.


----------



## fashion1sta

It's actually my first time watching million dollar listing (2nd season), it was interesting........... when chad and josh are interacting with their friends/girl friends vs. working, you can tell how young they still are (ESP. JOSH).

I was laughing when Josh's grandmother was telling him about his friend who passed away and the next thing you know~ Josh is calling up wanting to sell the estate.


----------



## Leelee

fashion1sta said:


> I was laughing when Josh's grandmother was telling him about his friend who passed away and the next thing you know~ Josh is calling up wanting to sell the estate.



I was thinking "what a shark"!


----------



## fashion1sta

Leelee said:


> I was thinking "what a shark"!


 
lol... and the fact that it was his GRANDMOTHER telling him the news!


----------



## twin53

never heard of this show - i'll watch for it next week tho


----------



## Leelee

twin53 said:


> never heard of this show - i'll watch for it next week tho


I hope you enjoy it!  It's very different from anything else I've seen on TV.


----------



## calicaliente

I saw the new episode last night~ Chad seems a little fanatic about his GF ( I have a feeling they won't last). Somebody needs to give that boy a barrette or something and clip those damn bangs back! Maybe he's hiding a big fo' head or something 

I like Madison the best out of the 3 guys. He seems to be more laid back and not too caught up like the other two.


----------



## Bella

Watched it and will be tuning in again. lol  Just can't turn away from this one.  Chad is a bit different.  I thought the scene with his girlfriend talking about her being the hot girl and "stuff" was just weird.  He just seems very immature, but putting on this act of maturity with the way he speaks, very monotone.  Weird....... but he's 30!

I like Madison, although he was pretty selfish I thought when his assistant said she was leaving, but whatever.  We'll see if he's strong enough to sell macho mans listing, was surprised by that.  My SO loved the way the camera shot him in the shower, getting dressed, buttoning his pants.  NOT!  LOL!!!!  Bravo, funny how they play up the hottie in a transition! lol

The other guy, can't remember his name, well, he's too much.  He's very proud of himself isn't he. lol  I thought the way he handled Dr. Sam at the end was SO wrong.  Why would an agent tell a client/friend he didn't get the house while smiling/laughing?  I know, I know....... because he's 21!!!  Gah!  he looked like a teenager who couldn't break up with his girlfriend with a straight face.  Totally wrong and yes, Dr. Sam was again reminded of how young his agent/friend is.

Anyway, loved it!  Love Bravo!  It's amazing _these _guys are making oodles of money doing this.  Gotta love LA!


----------



## Leelee

calicaliente said:


> I like Madison the best out of the 3 guys. He seems to be more laid back and not too caught up like the other two.



He overcame his past alcohol and drug addictions too, which makes me want to cheer for him all the more!


----------



## fashion1sta

BellaFiore said:


> Watched it and will be tuning in again. lol Just can't turn away from this one. Chad is a bit different. I thought the scene with his girlfriend talking about her being the hot girl and "stuff" was just weird. He just seems very immature, but putting on this act of maturity with the way he speaks, very monotone. Weird....... but he's 30!


 

Oh... that was definately WEIRD.... it's like "hey look at me now, since i have $$$$, i can get a hot girl like YOU"... ........i would not be flattered by that lol. Chad's girl is so fickle and clueless.

I just think that Josh is funny since he's so young, immature, and yet he makes a fortune from selling properties. The part where he mentions that he's going to pretend that he's dead to see who would come mourn for him ROFL..... i wished they had shown that (but that would be totally off the subject).


----------



## Liz_x3

Ahh, have they already shown the premiere episode for the "new hot, young, real estate millionaires"?


----------



## fashion1sta

Liz_x3 said:


> Ahh, have they already shown the premiere episode for the "new hot, young, real estate millionaires"?


----------



## lilian

calicaliente said:


> Somebody needs to give that boy a barrette or something and clip those damn bangs back! Maybe he's hiding a big fo' head or something



My GOD, that haircut! I'm not one to say this about anyone's personal style, but really, what is he thinking?  It looked like a long bowl cut.

I think the hair was 75% responsible for me changing the channel.


----------



## Lanier

In the scene where Josh had a couple of people over and Dr. Sam made a remark about Josh's age when he was around his friends -- was the blonde guy Brandon Davis' brother?

http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/gallery/jason-davis/


----------



## windycityaj

Chad is just too funny. Really into himself....and his hair.  Much too much.


----------



## Leelee

Lanier said:


> In the scene where Josh had a couple of people over and Dr. Sam made a remark about Josh's age when he was around his friends -- was the blonde guy Brandon Davis' brother?
> 
> http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/gallery/jason-davis/



Hmmmm....  sure looks like him from the picture in your link.  He was kind of gross on the show.


----------



## fashion1sta

It was DEFINATELY him!


----------



## mcbg1

I want to hurt Josh and Chad. What a bunch of tools! lol


----------



## aklein

^^^ I know and yet I still keep watching it. Chad is the bigger d bag in my opinion because he is older. Josh acts like a typical young guy with a lot of cash to burn.


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

Bella said:


> The other guy, can't remember his name, well, he's too much.  He's very proud of himself isn't he. lol  I thought the way he handled Dr. Sam at the end was SO wrong.  Why would an agent tell a client/friend he didn't get the house while smiling/laughing?  I know, I know....... because he's 21!!!  Gah!  he looked like a teenager who couldn't break up with his girlfriend with a straight face.  Totally wrong and yes, Dr. Sam was again reminded of how young his agent/friend is.



ITA that the he handled that situation very unprofessionally and immaturely. I also thought it was kind of odd the way he broke out the bad news by inviting the client over for drinks. I think if I was that client, that would make me think that something good happened. But I dunno, I have never been in that situation before. 

And yes, Chad needs a haircut, he looks ridiculous with his hair in his face like that. It makes him look less confident like he is trying to hide something.


----------



## Leelee

Fashionista_Gal said:


> And yes, Chad needs a haircut, he looks ridiculous with his hair in his face like that. It makes him look less confident like he is trying to hide something.


It's so early 1960's Beatles.  He needs to be up-dated.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Bella said:


> ...Why would an agent tell a client/friend he didn't get the house while smiling/laughing?...


Wasn't he still going to get the commission? I thought that he just sold the house to the person who made the earlier offer.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

lilian said:


> My GOD, that haircut! I'm not one to say this about anyone's personal style, but really, what is he thinking? It looked like a long bowl cut.
> 
> I think the hair was 75% responsible for me changing the channel.


 

ITA...he looks like a smacked ass if you ask me. I would imagine alot of people wont use him because of that hair because alls what you do is stare at it and think "why is he wearing his hair like that" LOL!!

Plus _THAT VOICE_  we keep immitating him because we think he has a real high pitched teeny bopper voice and he has to mask it with this fake voice. He sounds so tranny when he talks :weird:


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ShimmaPuff said:


> Wasn't he still going to get the commission? I thought that he just sold the house to the person who made the earlier offer.


 

Yeah his friend is the one that didnt put his offer in. Snooze ya lose!!! He had no business getting pissed at the agent. Remember he went out to his car and was like its gonna take alot of $ to do this house I dont know if I can do it. He should have figured it out that day and then put his offer in.


----------



## Shella13

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ITA...he looks like a smacked ass if you ask me. I would imagine alot of people wont use him because of that hair because alls what you do is stare at it and think "why is he wearing his hair like that" LOL!!
> 
> Plus _THAT VOICE_  we keep immitating him because we think he has a real high pitched teeny bopper voice and he has to mask it with this fake voice. He sounds so tranny when he talks :weird:



Tranny!!! 

All of the agents get on my nerves. They seem so... well... privileged, I guess.


----------



## aklein

Just a few things about tonight's episode, I am pretty sure that Josh Flagg likes the cocaine. He seemed completely blown out this episode. His jacket in the beginning is beyond awful. 
I think Chad reads his narrative from cue cards. If you have yet to watch it, please do a shot every time he says "Ron Richards" or "Ronald Richards". You will be hammered.


----------



## Leelee

aklein said:


> Just a few things about tonight's episode, I am pretty sure that Josh Flagg likes the cocaine. He seemed completely blown out this episode. His jacket in the beginning is beyond awful.


Unfortunately I had the same suspicion...that he was a drug user of some sort.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Lanier said:


> In the scene where Josh had a couple of people over... was the blonde guy Brandon Davis' brother?...


Yes, that was Gummi Bear. Josh introduced him as "Marvin Davis's grandson." 



Fashionista_Gal said:


> ...it was kind of odd the way he broke out the bad news by inviting the client over for drinks. I think if I was that client, that would make me think that something good happened...


I think it was because from his point of view, something good did happen. The house did sell, so he would still get the commission.

TMZ has picked up on this show, and showed the scene where his grandmother tells him (was it the same hamster or a different one? there are 3 of them) that his friend has just died, and he immediately goes to the telephone to make arrangements to receive a commission from the sale of the friend's home.

But the relative handling the friend's affairs decides to take the house off the market, I got the impression that the relative may intend to put it back on the market, maybe using a different broker, it seemed to me that he (the relative) did not admire the hamster's go-getter qualities, maybe I am projecting my own less go-getter views and values, but watching the relative of the just-departed friend interact with the hamster, I thought I detected some distaste.


----------



## divalicioust

I cannot stand Josh and I agree he definitely is on something.


----------



## fashion1sta

My question is..... why is the Dr. Sam going to the masquerade party with a 21 year old?!

Josh's relationship with his grandmother is quite funny~ loved the part when he tried to kiss her and she's like "only on the cheeks, only on the cheeks, ONLY ON THE CHEEKS!!" , oh and we can't forget about the inheritance talk... he bluntly states that he wants everything when she dies! 

Also,  did you see all the hairspray that Chad used at the salon?! (talk about anal...)- but i'm surprised that he works for Rick Hilton.

The only normal person in this show is Madison... clearly he's doing something right (over 200,000 commission~ wow).


----------



## Belle49

Chat looks like Peter Pan lol
http://pixyland.org/peterpan/photo_closeups_pp1.htm
sorry don't know how to post a photo.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^OMFG LOL!!!!!!! That is his twin brother. That kid makes me CRAZY with his fake tranny voice!!! He is gross!! In a few years he will look back and say WTF was I thinking wearing my hair like that.

Did anyone notice when Sam was writing the check he dated it May of 2007. I am shocked this was shot over a year ago.


----------



## Liz_x3

I can NOT believe Chad is 30!  He could enroll in high school if he tried hard enough!  

I think all three of the guys are kinda hot in their own way.......


----------



## fashion1sta

^ Honestly.... Josh reminds me of my ex (but not the part where he looks like he's on crack lol- and not the weird looking coat he wore to the Dr.'s office.)

but I find Chad to be creepy (the way he stares....)


----------



## Cecilia2

Poor Chad.  His dad looks at him with such discomfort. Someone should have talked Chad down from the ledge before he made the decision to get the same nose job as his mother....good lord...I don't even need to see the before pic on that one.   

With the hair he may be trying to stand out in a sea of brokers, and it clearly freaks his Dad out.  It was funny watching his barber make sure to distance himself from the hairstyle he was cutting by trying to get Chad to try something 'younger'.

With the information that's come to light regarding Josh's alleged criminal activity....stealing art from clients homes...etc...it makes Chad's outlook on Josh more understandable.  I actually kinda feel for Chad....working so hard for Dads acceptance.

As far as Dr. Sam, apparently being a gorgeous, rich, accomplished professional isn't enough, and he wants to be cool too. His interest in properties are focused primarily on famous, important people, and where they are living.  It is downright freaky to see someone so accomplished don his superlow V neck T-shirt, and hang out with these coked out wanabees.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Cecilia2 said:


> With the information that's come to light regarding Josh's alleged criminal activity....stealing art from clients homes...etc...it makes Chad's outlook on Josh more understandable.



He should of had his RE license taken away. I thought that was the law!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

fashion1sta said:


> ...Josh's relationship with his grandmother is quite funny...


He was very displeased when she expressed her intention not to leave him her money when she dies, even after he had been most emphatic in stating his wish to have it all for himself.

I guess he should look on the bright side. He won't have to have lunch with her any more, wasting valuable time he could be using to make more money.


----------



## fashion1sta

^ However, i'm not entirely convinced that he only cares for his grandmother's fortune and not her.


----------



## aklein

Cecilia2 said:


> With the information that's come to light regarding Josh's alleged criminal activity....stealing art from clients homes...etc...it makes Chad's outlook on Josh more understandable. I actually kinda feel for Chad....working so hard for Dads acceptance.
> 
> As far as Dr. Sam, apparently being a gorgeous, rich, accomplished professional isn't enough, and he wants to be cool too. His interest in properties are focused primarily on famous, important people, and where they are living. It is downright freaky to see someone so accomplished don his superlow V neck T-shirt, and hang out with these coked out wanabees.


 
Wait, what?!  That is crazy and completely explains why Ronald Richards didn't want Josh near his condos.  And I thank you for pointing out about Dr Sam's deep Vneck.  That scared the hell out of me.


----------



## Cecilia2

Vegas Long Legs said:


> He should of had his RE license taken away. I thought that was the law!


 
Vegas- I think right now it's an allegation. He was arrested, so there clearly is some evidence, but it probably has to be proven before any professional action can be taken. Not sure though.... Maybe he has lost it already....The show was taped months ago.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

^^^ Which shows that grandma was right - and presumably, he will have at least saved enough to pay lawyers to "fix it."

fashion1sta I am sure that whether it happens during her lifetime, or much later in his own, sooner or later, you will be right!


----------



## Cecilia2

aklein said:


> Wait, what?! That is crazy and completely explains why Ronald Richards didn't want Josh near his condos. And I thank you for pointing out about Dr Sam's deep Vneck. That scared the hell out of me.


 
Yeah-he's accused of stealing works by Chagall and Picasso. It'll be interesting to see what details come out on this one. If he did it....wow. I'm a big believer in innocent until proven guilty, though. Anyone can toss out accusations. The client could have sold the works on the black market, and then blamed Josh in order to collect the insurance. One of his competitors could have sabotaged him....you never know. However, anyone that could sit there with their Grandmother, listen to her talk about her own future death, and use the moment to demand all her money when she dies....well.....I question his character. 

And Dr. Sam....who knows? He and Josh may have been involved. Maybe they still are. Doesn't Dr. Sam realize he could do so much better? His taste in friends seems to make no sense, until you realize that his taste in friends got him on TV. You can practically see him getting high off all the name dropping.  A quiet certainty that the celeb lifestyle is superior seems to drive his value system. He's fun to analyze.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Vegas Long Legs said:


> He should of had his RE license taken away. I thought that was the law!


 
Actually, I think Josh is an estate broker by trade.  I'm not sure he has to have a license to sell off estates.  If found guilty I'm sure that would affect his real estate broker's license.

Apparently the art was part of an estate he was supposed to have sold off.  Will have to wait for the judge/jury verdict.


----------



## windycityaj

[*quote=Cecilia2;7512941]Poor Chad. His dad looks at him with such discomfort. Someone should have talked Chad down from the ledge before he made the decision to get the same nose job as his mother....good lord...I don't even need to see the before pic on that one.* 

With the hair he may be trying to stand out in a sea of brokers, and it clearly freaks his Dad out. It was funny watching his barber make sure to distance himself from the hairstyle he was cutting by trying to get Chad to try something 'younger'.

With the information that's come to light regarding Josh's alleged criminal activity....stealing art from clients homes...etc...it makes Chad's outlook on Josh more understandable. I actually kinda feel for Chad....working so hard for Dads acceptance.

As far as Dr. Sam, apparently being a gorgeous, rich, accomplished professional isn't enough, and he wants to be cool too. His interest in properties are focused primarily on famous, important people, and where they are living. It is downright freaky to see someone so accomplished don his superlow V neck T-shirt, and hang out with these coked out wanabees.[/quote]




I was thinking the same thing!!! His Dad just seemed to look at his son w/ such awkwardness.  I'm he's thinking the same thing.....do something with your HAIR!!!  The Beetle look is out!


----------



## fashion1sta

How did i miss the part about Josh stealing paintings?! Did they explain that in the show?? I must have been taking  bathroom break or something lol.


----------



## aklein

No it wasn't on the show. I just checked The Google. All the news stories were dated last week when he was arrested.  I guess that is my punishment for no longer reading TMZ.  Shoot.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

aklein said:


> Just a few things about tonight's episode, I am pretty sure that Josh Flagg likes the cocaine. He seemed completely blown out this episode. His jacket in the beginning is beyond awful.
> I think Chad reads his narrative from cue cards. If you have yet to watch it, please do a shot *every time he says "Ron Richards" or "Ronald Richards*". You will be hammered.


 
OMG that drove me BANANAS!!!!!!!!  I was literlaly like shut the Ef up already will you. I just wanna go smack this kid so bad with my handbag. Please someone let me at him.  I cannot stand him 

WOW I am shocked about the other kid. Maybe he snorted all his $ away and needed more $ for blow...but geez a Picasso?? How the Ef do you steal that?? I mean you cant just put that on ebay he must have some real shady connections. 

Anyone have a link to any news reports about these accusations?

I do like Madison, but I am sorry that do a boy, do a girl thing is so not me. Kinda creepy esp with all the diseases out there


----------



## Kam7185

Ok, everyone knows that the davis boys are obscene druggies- and it's easy to follow the coke dust to Josh. I immediately thought he was hooking up with Dr. Sam from the get-go. Althought Dr. Sam could just be a publicity whore.. not suprising either. 

Shimma: Regarding commission, JOsh could have made possibly twice as much on the sale of that house if Dr. Sam bought it. Depending on how the commission was set up, Josh would have procured the sale and earned both commissions. 

I could have sworn that when Josh was celebrating at the club on the first episode he was dancing with Chad's girlfriend?? Although a lot of them tend to be exact replicas of eachother!

Up thread somone mentioned the sales of homes in this caliber. In the worst markets (cali, Vegas, and Phoenix), this price bracket does not seem affected. It is a GREAT time to be affluent... there are so many great oppurtunities if you dare to take a risk


----------



## Leelee

Cecilia2 said:


> With the information that's come to light regarding Josh's alleged criminal activity....stealing art from clients homes...etc...it makes Chad's outlook on Josh more understandable.



I missed the last ten minutes of the show.  What happened?  Is Josh in trouble for stealing?


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Kam7185 said:


> ...Shimma: Regarding commission, JOsh could have made possibly twice as much on the sale of that house if Dr. Sam bought it. Depending on how the commission was set up, Josh would have procured the sale and earned both commissions...


In a sort of vague and cloudy way - real estate is sooo not my sphere, I actually figured that out, but I was assuming that he did get both commissions, he just got the buyer commission from someone else, not Dr Sam.

I mean I assumed that he had shown the home to the other person AND Dr Sam, the other buyer made an offer first, and ended up getting the home and Josh ended up getting both the commissions, and that was why he invited Dr Sam over to share what might have been bad news for Dr Sam, but _good_ news for Josh, and that is why he was so cheerful and laughing.


----------



## Cecilia2

Kam7185 said:


> Ok, everyone knows that the davis boys are obscene druggies- and it's easy to follow the coke dust to Josh. I immediately thought he was hooking up with Dr. Sam from the get-go. Althought Dr. Sam could just be a publicity whore.. not suprising either.
> 
> Lol!!  Dr. Sam went from looking at a large house in the hills to a 1 bedroom condo....  Riiiight...so believable. He just wants to be on TV.


----------



## Cecilia2

Leelee said:


> I missed the last ten minutes of the show. What happened? Is Josh in trouble for stealing?


 
Josh is in trouble now, but it just happened.  The show was taped months ago, so you won't see anything about it on the show.


----------



## Leelee

Cecilia2 said:


> Josh is in trouble now, but it just happened.  The show was taped months ago, so you won't see anything about it on the show.



Thanks for the info!  I just went to TMZ.com and here's what I found:

http://www.tmz.com/2008/08/01/bravo-star-ought-not-to-be-in-pictures/


----------



## fashion1sta

So he basically got bailed just in time to see the premiere for his show... how funny. That's pretty pathetic- just because the estate belonged to someone who died does not make it right for him to get dibs on whatever he could find from their properties. What i don't understand is how could this even happen, the person who died- don't he/she have any family members to handle things like this?


----------



## Kam7185

ShimmaPuff said:


> In a sort of vague and cloudy way - real estate is sooo not my sphere, I actually figured that out, but I was assuming that he did get both commissions, he just got the buyer commission from someone else, not Dr Sam.
> 
> I mean I assumed that he had shown the home to the other person AND Dr Sam, the other buyer made an offer first, and ended up getting the home and Josh ended up getting both the commissions, and that was why he invited Dr Sam over to share what might have been bad news for Dr Sam, but _good_ news for Josh, and that is why he was so cheerful and laughing.


 

If you recall there was another agent lady involved and she earned the other commission. I love real estate, have my license just for the hell of it, and truly enjoy watching this show!


----------



## Leelee

fashion1sta said:


> So he basically got bailed just in time to see the premiere for his show... how funny. That's pretty pathetic- just because the estate belonged to someone who died does not make it right for him to get dibs on whatever he could find from their properties. What i don't understand is how could this even happen, the person who died- don't he/she have any family members to handle things like this?



I wish we had more nitty-gritty details.  I don't understand either how he could walk off with priceless pieces of art.


----------



## fashion1sta

^ I know! The news was pretty vague. 

But either way..... i think this show is interesting (esp. the characters....)


----------



## Leelee

fashion1sta said:


> ^ I know! The news was pretty vague.
> 
> But either way..... i think this show is interesting (esp. the characters....)



ITA!!!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Kam7185 said:


> If you recall there was another agent lady involved and she earned the other commission. I love real estate, have my license just for the hell of it, and truly enjoy watching this show!


No, I did not recall and thank you for explaining it, because not only do I only vaguely grasp even the purpose of real estate, beyond the fact that it makes people money, of course, but  I watched this show sort of "in and out" meaning I had it on, but I was wandering around doing things, anyway, I guess we are back to the mystery then, of why Josh was smirking when he invited Dr Sam over for cocktails to tell him he didn't get the house.

That kind of thing I do understand! And my new guess is that he knew he was making a reality show. :devil:


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Leelee said:


> Thanks for the info!  I just went to TMZ.com and here's what I found:
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2008/08/01/bravo-star-ought-not-to-be-in-pictures/



Wow!  The comments were intersting. Lots of people coming forward to say they had sex with him or they would of stole the stuff too.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Cecilia2 said:


> Josh is in trouble now, but it just happened. The show was taped months ago, so you won't see anything about it on the show.


 
I had posted before when Dr Sam wrote his check he dated it May of 2007, it was filmed over a year ago.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ShimmaPuff said:


> No, I did not recall and thank you for explaining it, because not only do I only vaguely grasp even the purpose of real estate, beyond the fact that it makes people money, of course, but I watched this show sort of "in and out" meaning I had it on, but I was wandering around doing things, anyway, I guess we are back to the mystery then, of why Josh was smirking when he invited Dr Sam over for cocktails to tell him he didn't get the house.
> 
> That kind of thing I do understand! And my new guess is that he knew he was making a reality show. :devil:


 

OMG Shimma all these weiners smirk it drives me bananas....look at Linda Hogan and Brooke they always smirk, so does Heidi from the Hills BIGTIME (she is the worst) as does her future Sis in law Stephanie Bratt oh I mean Pratt, The girl with the big teeth does, whats her name Audrina???

Bottom line is ALLLL these wannabe's are amazed they are on camera that every time the camera is on them they just smirk in amazement that someone is listening to them. Makes me wanna hurl!!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Leelee said:


> Thanks for the info! I just went to TMZ.com and here's what I found:
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2008/08/01/bravo-star-ought-not-to-be-in-pictures/


 

Look what this one person said on tmz:



> I had sex with him in a parking lot alley in westhollywood!! The cops came ..im glad they did caus e he didnt want to use a condom! Btw he and his MOTHER and grandmother live in an APARTMENT and BORROW cars from the valet people where she works when they need to look good!!!.This is like the storey of Santee and Sean Kimes Reember them the mother and son team who would steal art sell it and real estate and steal thier ididnty thief!!!! Theres a movie on Life Time Tv about this! Search google for Santee and Sean Kimes!!!!


 
Wonder if they really live in an apartment, it kinda had that apartment feel when he was over for lunch versus their first scene when she was telling him his friend died.


----------



## fashion1sta

^ I highly doubt that.


----------



## Liz_x3

Hmm.  That was stupid of him, uploading that photo onto the internet with the painting in the background.

I have to say it - I think he's hot.  Okay, I'm gone now.


----------



## Leelee

I am speechless over this Josh situation.   Since Bravo isn't commenting it makes me think with certainty that he is guilty.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Isn't it sad that this young man thinks its all about 'having it' even if he stole it from someone else.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Look what this one person said on tmz:....


There are two messages that say things like that, and then another that contradicts all of it.

I don't see what difference it makes what his mother does or where they live, the show is about the 3 hamsters and their ways of doing business, their values, etc, and it really is an interesting window into a different culture, for people on the other side of the world from them, and on the other side of town from them.

That in itself is kind of fascinating, when you think about it.


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

Belle49 said:


> Chat looks like Peter Pan lol
> http://pixyland.org/peterpan/photo_closeups_pp1.htm
> sorry don't know how to post a photo.



LOL, omg, I thought he looked exactly like the Peter Pan guy when they first showed his face. That Peter Pan guy is a very very strange man with all of his outfits! I highly recommend printing and framing the poster of him floating in the air saying "Believe you can fly" LOL


----------



## Lanier

Liz_x3 said:


> I have to say it - I think he's hot.  Okay, I'm gone now.



*whispers* I do too - at least when he has his hair spiked up. :shame:

But as far as him in this picture ... not as much!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

OMG I watched The Soup and they were going off on Chad and his hairspray ordeal the guy referred to him as "rectal swab Chad" then the guy took a lighter to his photo with the can of hairspray and his pic went up in flames. You gotta see it, it was so funny LOL!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

^^^ I will be unable to think of him now without that honorific.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I know LOL...Shimma you gotta watch that show. Ever since who was it aklien or jchiara posted that link I have been watching it now. I never knew this show was so funny.


----------



## aklein

Totally OT, but I luuuuurve The Soup. It is completely my sense of humor and really it is all you need to catch up on any of the reality shows that you may have missed. I think Joel McHale is going to do lots of things with Million Dollar Listing.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Yeah totally my sense of humor too, did you see when he said Michelle and jace from Big Brother sounded like 2 fax machines mating? LOL!!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Posted Aug 18th 2008 1:23PM by TMZ Staff




Josh Flagg, the star of "Million Dollar Listing," who preys on dead friends to get listings, will not be prosecuted for allegedly stealing Picasso and Chagall paintings from his clients.

Law enforcement sources tell us the Los Angeles County District Attorney has rejected the felony grand theft case against Flagg on grounds of insufficient evidence. Cops busted Flagg for allegedly stealing wildly expensive paintings from the estates he was handling.


----------



## kirsten

lol I was bored yesterday so I made a gif of Chad and his hairspray.


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

kirsten said:


> lol I was bored yesterday so I made a gif of Chad and his hairspray.



Haha! That is kind of scary! I loved how his stylist was trying to convince him to try something "different" and then Chad said he didn't want to and that he was a perfectionist implying that his current mushroom bowl-like hair cut was actually perfection. LOL


----------



## Liz_x3

kirsten said:


> lol I was bored yesterday so I made a gif of Chad and his hairspray.


 


Lmao one day he's going to wake up with blurry vision and then realize it's the years of accumulated hairspray that's been shot into his eyes.


----------



## fashion1sta

lol..he probably finished off more than 1/2 of that bottle. Even his stylist commented on the hair as being a "mushroom" shape!


----------



## erikuh

LOVE the gif kirsten! 

I must admit each of the realtors are attractive in their own way (but I would never date any of them!)


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I know LOL...Shimma you gotta watch that show...


I do! Watching the Soup has long been a cherished Friday night tradition at Puff Palace!



fashion1sta said:


> ...his stylist commented on the hair as being a "mushroom" shape!


Oh, that made me chuckle. I think the stylist may be too young to recognize a Beatle haircut. Since Chad is 30 and looks 14, and his hair lives in 1965, I have begun to think he may have some time-space continuum issues...


----------



## Leelee

Smoothoprter said:


> Posted Aug 18th 2008 1:23PM by TMZ Staff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Flagg, the star of "Million Dollar Listing," who preys on dead friends to get listings, will not be prosecuted for allegedly stealing Picasso and Chagall paintings from his clients.
> 
> Law enforcement sources tell us the Los Angeles County District Attorney has rejected the felony grand theft case against Flagg on grounds of insufficient evidence. Cops busted Flagg for allegedly stealing wildly expensive paintings from the estates he was handling.



I'm sure he is relieved.  I never understood how someone in such an obvious position could steal large pieces of art.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i love this show!  

but i had no idea josh was arrested for stealing. i thought there was something off about him, but never would have thought he was a thief. 

i like chad even though he's quirky and i hate his hair style. i know he's a bit stiff but there's something genuine about him.

madison is hot but too pretty. i guess that's why i'm not surprised he swings both ways.
he looks like he could be a good friend.


----------



## Michele26

Did anyone notice Chad's mother she looked anorexic?


----------



## kirsten

So who would everyone choose to list their house?

http://chadrogers.tv/index.html
http://www.themalibulife.com/
http://www.joshflagg.com/


----------



## Smoothoprter

He looks freaking ridiculous!


----------



## JavaJunkie

Michele26 said:


> Did anyone notice Chad's mother she looked anorexic?



Yeah, I thought she looked anorexic too, which is insanely ironic considering she's a _chef. _It's her job to cook food for people yet it looks like she hardly eats a thing.


----------



## erikuh

http://chadrogersblog.com/

Chad has a blog too! It's good that he has a sense of humor in regards to his appearances on the soup.


----------



## kirsten

^What the heck, he has a clothing line now too? Chad Rogers Couture.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Cool!  I couldn't find The Soup clip when I went looking for it the other day.  Thank goodness Chad saved it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZsrSyYRkgU

BTW, I LOVE JOEL!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsqsTzxZL34


----------



## fashion1sta

Smoothoprter said:


> He looks freaking ridiculous!


 
He can join a boy band! 

Well.. at least in this picures his bangs are going a bit sideways instead of looking like a mushroom.


----------



## fashion1sta

ShimmaPuff said:


> I do! Watching the Soup has long been a cherished Friday night tradition at Puff Palace!
> 
> 
> Oh, that made me chuckle. I think the stylist may be too young to recognize a Beatle haircut. Since Chad is 30 and looks 14, and his hair lives in 1965, I have begun to think he may have some time-space continuum issues...


 

It's either that... or he's hiding something underneath his hair.


----------



## Leelee

kirsten said:


> So who would everyone choose to list their house?
> 
> http://chadrogers.tv/index.html
> http://www.themalibulife.com/
> http://www.joshflagg.com/



I don't think they'd want to list my house...it's not a mansion or anything like that.  LOL!  

But, on the other hand I wouldn't choose any of them to sell it for me, either.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

kirsten said:


> So who would everyone choose to list their house?


I'd put in on eBay first.


----------



## Lanier

Why does Bravo keep splicing in the *same* voiceover from Madison about his sexuality and his being open to a man or a woman in a relationship?


----------



## Liz_x3

kirsten said:


> ^What the heck, he has a clothing line now too? Chad Rogers Couture.


 
Dude... that's on my Christmas list.  No joke.


----------



## aklein

I now know why Chad rocks the haircut he does. It became pretty apparent when he was swimming in the pool with his barely legal girlfriend.  I cannot wait to see how long it takes that relationship to unravel.
Am I the only person that thought Madison was a total ***** to his setup date. The way it was editted made it pretty apparent that his date was more into him, but I think he could have been a bit nicer in telling the dude it wasn't a match. 
What was up with Josh going to the inspection of Dr Gershman's house looking like he just got in from the clubs an hour before the inspection started?! And who wears a hoodie without a shirt underneath it?


----------



## i<3bags

meluvs2shop said:


> i love this show!
> 
> but i had no idea josh was arrested for stealing. i thought there was something off about him, but never would have thought he was a thief.
> 
> *i like chad even though he's quirky and i hate his hair style. i know he's a bit stiff but there's something genuine about him.*
> 
> madison is hot but too pretty. i guess that's why i'm not surprised he swings both ways.
> he looks like he could be a good friend.


 
I think that too! Compared to Josh or Madison he seems to have his head on straight. I loved the "this can be turned into an engagement ring" and then the chirping of crickets! Hehehe. His client Suzee too when, "I must be doing something wrong, I have a Land Rover and he (chad) has a benz!"


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ yeah that was funny but she doses drive a range rover sport and that cost a mint, too. considering all the millions that woman has i liked how down to earth she was when she found it the rental was 75k a month. 
i think chad might be gay but is suppressing it. even the way he kisses his gf is awkward. poor guy.

madison: yk i went over that scene he had on his blind date a couple of times and i think he handled it, OK. i wouldn't say great, but OK. i guess b/c i put myself in that situation and it would have saved me some awkward moments had i just been honest from the get go.
i knew immediately that guy was not his type. his friends thought: "you're gay he's guy! perfect!" and it doesn't necessarily work out that easy.

and finally, chances are chad did just roll in from the club when he arrived at dr. gershman's house. i also think dr. gershman liked josh if you know what i mean.


----------



## i<3bags

I think that Dr. Sam (the dentist) had the hots for Josh! I do, I do.  Speaking of which, who does shots with their clients? I also noticed the nice large ding/dent in Josh's benz. Ouch!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ha! i noticed that! i thought it was the camera angel at first.

and yes, dr. sam definitely liked josh.


----------



## Leelee

I think Dr. Gresham's new mansion is beautiful!!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ yeah it was. but maybe i'm spoiled living in the 'burbs of the east coast b/c if i am going to spend that kind of money on a house i want it to be a bit more secluded and not on top of the street. jmo.
and i wonder if the pool gets any sun? certain parts looked shady but that could have just been the time of day


----------



## i<3bags

^^ He got a super deal on it too! All because his daughter "needed" a bigger bedroom! ;P


----------



## Michele26

aklein said:


> Just a few things about tonight's episode, I am pretty sure that Josh Flagg likes the cocaine. He seemed completely blown out this episode. His jacket in the beginning is beyond awful.
> I think Chad reads his narrative from cue cards. If you have yet to watch it, please do a shot every time he says "Ron Richards" or "Ronald Richards". You will be hammered.



After last nights episode I got the same feeling about Josh, did you see how  red his eyes were?


----------



## meluvs2shop

i<3bags said:


> ^^ He got a super deal on it too! All because his daughter "needed" a bigger bedroom! ;P



now this is very true!! almost a mill off! that alone made it a great investment for him since the market was already softening a bit when he bought it last year.


----------



## fashion1sta

aklein said:


> I now know why Chad rocks the haircut he does. It became pretty apparent when he was swimming in the pool with his barely legal girlfriend. I cannot wait to see how long it takes that relationship to unravel.
> Am I the only person that thought Madison was a total ***** to his setup date. The way it was editted made it pretty apparent that his date was more into him, but I think he could have been a bit nicer in telling the dude it wasn't a match.
> What was up with Josh going to the inspection of Dr Gershman's house looking like he just got in from the clubs an hour before the inspection started?! And who wears a hoodie without a shirt underneath it?


 

I didn't know that BU meant MALIBU ..... is that some new slang term that i'm not aware of?

I think that Madison telling his date in front of cameras was AWKWARD.. i mean, i've been on dates but i usually dont tell the guy that their was no "chemistry" right after the date ends lol.

As for Josh- he looked GREAT! .. j/k , no he looked completely wasted. 
Why is it weird to wear a hoodie w/o a shirt underneath? Especially if you have it zipped up all the way.


----------



## lilian

Lanier said:


> Why does Bravo keep splicing in the *same* voiceover from Madison about his sexuality and his being open to a man or a woman in a relationship?



OMG. My head almost exploded when they played it for the 3209238012th time last night. 

I actually think he handled the date kind of well...he was honest with the guy and didn't lead him on.  I have a big Madison bias though, since he is the only one I can remotely stand to watch, and I think he is the most professional out of all of them.

I'm curious about something though...the guy that helped Suzanne move in...was that her son or boy toy?


----------



## i<3bags

^^

I thought he was her son, he was carrying a box labeled "Alex". She seemed all about getting her son's a place for the summer. I didn't hear her adjenda mentioned once when she was talking to Chad.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ i thought it was suzanne's assistant since every uber wealthy person seems to have one.


----------



## lilian

Yeah, I thought it was supposed to be one of her sons, but that guy didn't really look like a teenager.  She seemed very cougar-ish to me.


----------



## Smoothoprter

aklein said:


> I now know why Chad rocks the haircut he does. It became pretty apparent when he was swimming in the pool with his barely legal girlfriend. I cannot wait to see how long it takes that relationship to unravel.


 
I watched this weeks episode and didn't see Chad swimming in any pool.  How did I miss that?


----------



## aklein

^^^It was when he took her to Palm Springs, just before he gave her the not engagment ring.  He just has really big ears.  I guess the haircut is supposed to hide them.  
As for Josh's hoodie, it wasn't zipped up all the way. It was clear enough that he was showing his chest hair and it was as low as Dr Sam's v neck. Ick.


----------



## i<3bags

aklein said:


> ^^^It was when he took her to Palm Springs, just before he gave her the not engagment ring. He just has really big ears. I guess the haircut is supposed to hide them.
> *As for Josh's hoodie, it wasn't zipped up all the way. It was clear enough that he was showing his chest hair and it was as low as Dr Sam's v neck. Ick.*


----------



## Bella

aklein said:


> ^^^It was when he took her to Palm Springs, just before he gave her the not engagment ring.  He just has really big ears.  I guess the haircut is supposed to hide them.
> As for Josh's hoodie, it wasn't zipped up all the way. It was clear enough that he was showing his chest hair and it was as low as Dr Sam's v neck. Ick.



Oh, missed the big ears! lol  My SO and I just laughed because he had the same bowl thing going on as if he came straight up out of the water, while I think most of us would move the hair out of our face or better yet go for a second dunk ....... and if he had a mirror in front of him, he'd say, "perfect". ....and perr-feect in that monotone way he's per-fect-ed. LOL!

Someone mentioned Madison being not so nice to his date. ITA!  I thought he sounded like such a b!tch! 

I also think wearing zip up hoodies without a shirt underneath are okay for women, not men. lol


----------



## Smoothoprter

aklein said:


> ^^^It was when he took her to Palm Springs, just before he gave her the not engagment ring. He just has really big ears. I guess the haircut is supposed to hide them.
> As for Josh's hoodie, it wasn't zipped up all the way. It was clear enough that he was showing his chest hair and it was as low as Dr Sam's v neck. Ick.


 
Darn, I missed the big ears.  Will have to watch on re-run.


----------



## aklein

After watching it for the a second time, my issue with Josh is that fact that he probably had just left the club in time to show up for the inspection. For someone that is so into his appearance and perception, he was slacking a bit this time.
I also really hope that they keep these guys around because I have developed a really unhealthy fascination with this show.  I was getting ready to go out on Tuesday night and my friends stopped by to pregame before we went out.  And ... they totally were sucked into this show too.


----------



## Smoothoprter

*No more bowl cutFinally!!!*

I finally decided to do it and get a new Do 
What do you think??


----------



## i<3bags

^^ Cute!

I was just browsing his blog and came across this realty gossip site he mentions. Good stuff!!!


----------



## Bella

Smoothoprter said:


> *No more bowl cutFinally!!!*
> 
> I finally decided to do it and get a new Do
> What do you think??



OMG, I actually _heard_ Chad saying that as I read it.  He is so weird.


----------



## LegacyGirl

Hehehe I caught this show the other night and I came to ask you guys wth was up with the hair. Glad you all answered it for me 

I don't like him too much. He seems kinda wimpy to me... and maybe a bit jealous. I saw the one where he didn't want his gf to go to NY to model.... he was acting like a brat.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

i don't get this show at all -- why would anyone let one of these dufuses sell them a house (or act as their selling agent)??


----------



## Cecilia2

Nice! Chad looks great.  Still edgy.  He seems to like the Brit Alt Rock look, only now it's Brits from this decade.  His clothes look more updated too. Nicely done.

I was only half watching during the Madison date scene, so I missed listening to his tone when he dashed that poor Neuvo Rockabilly guys dreams.  Seriously, someone thought this guy, with his pork chop sideburns and too tight resale shop plaid shirt was a match for Madison?  I don't even know him, and even I can tell he likes 'em smooth, contemporary, and successful like himself.  It's always good to let people down using a kind tone, but I think it's actually kindest to nip it in the bud quickly when you're not attracted to someone.  No one is emotionally invested after one date.  That way the person walks away with a modestly bruised ego instead hurt feelings.  Oh, except for the guy that sent me a dozen dead, black roses after I declined a second date with him.  Except for that guy.

I want to trade lives with that Dr.'s daughter.  A bigger house, AND a built from the ground up custom riding facility?  I kept waiting for her to have a Veruca Salt moment, and say something like " But Datty, IIIII want it now!".  She's a cool customer though.  She knows all she has to do is quietly sit there and hint at wanting something and Datty will make it happen.  Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## pursegrl12

Smoothoprter said:


> *No more bowl cutFinally!!!*
> 
> I finally decided to do it and get a new Do
> What do you think??


 

god, i hate to admit it, but he looks good here! ***runs and hides***


----------



## aklein

Chad's new do makes him look like one of the Jonas Brothers.  Definite UPGRADE.


----------



## Leelee

Chad definitely looks more modern with his new haircut.  He's awfully thin, though.  I bet he inherited his small frame from his petite mother.


----------



## Liz_x3

Aww, I think Chad looks adorable with his new haircut.  I wouldn't classify him as hot or handsome or anything but he definitley makes me go "awww".


----------



## fashion1sta

I wonder how long he'll be wearing that hairdo?


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I am clearly getting old. His new do still looks like a Beatle haircut to me, the main difference seems to be slightly shorter, slightly sideswept bangs.


----------



## meluvs2shop

better. not great but definitely a huge improvement. 




Smoothoprter said:


> *No more bowl cutFinally!!!*
> 
> I finally decided to do it and get a new Do
> What do you think??


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Surely future episodes will show us some redeeming qualities for at least one of them?


----------



## fashion1sta

Probably Madison--- my best guess.


----------



## Liz_x3

I could definitley see Chad being in a band.


----------



## Lanier

bumpity bump for tonight

Josh's mom looks like Ramona from RH -- minus the bug eyes!


----------



## Michele26

Why was Chad taking a roll of toilet tissue with him on their trip to Las Vegas?


----------



## i<3bags

Michele26 said:


> Why was Chad taking a roll of toilet tissue with him on their trip to Las Vegas?


 
Some people are "anal" about their toilet paper and can't go without their personal favorite.


----------



## rainyjewels

yeah that was hilarious. and kind of endearing. i think chad's endearing; it's amusing to see him tell his gf she's going to move in as if he's making a business deal.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

how did chad score such a hot girlfriend?  and putting every single item in a separate ziploc bag isn't anal -- it's ocd and NOT sexy.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

is madison's friend leasi striking or scary?  i can't decide.


----------



## gucci lover

kicksarefortwids said:


> how did chad score such a hot girlfriend? and putting every single item in a separate ziploc bag isn't anal -- it's ocd and NOT sexy.


 
yeah, and he could at least buy her some cute organizers instead of using ziploc bags


----------



## aklein

Darn I missed it last night. Guess I'll have to catch it whenever it is rerun. Sounds like Chad is giving our beloved Jeff Lewis a run for his money in the anal retentive department.
As for packing your own tp, I would probably just buy a roll there.  I am kind of particular about my brand and would hate to have to use a roll that was deformed as a result of packing.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Chad is no Jeff Lewis - not even close.  Chad has no personality.

I thought it was ridiculous that he puts all of his stuff in his girlfriend's purse AND in individual ziploc bags!!!  I hate when DH asks me to carry his wallet, I rebel!  I'm glad his girlfriend basically told him to pack sand when he said "you are moving in with me, just like we discussed in Palm Springs".  

The rest of the show was just blah...


----------



## GTOFan

Did you notice that Chad's gf doesn't want to move in with Chad?


----------



## jchiara

kicksarefortwids said:


> is madison's friend leasi striking or scary?  i can't decide.



SCAAARRRRYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Michele26

jchiara said:


> SCAAARRRRYYYYY!!!!!


When I saw her in the previews she didn't look attractive, but when I watched the show I thought she looked exotic.


----------



## Bella

I was kinda surprised how much I laughed at Chad putting EVERY item in ziplocs!  Even the hairdryer! LOL!!  Ahhhh, too much.  The scene with his girlfriend about moving in was typical "Chad weird".  Didn't see that one coming.

The scene with Madison and his friend, wow, that little visit ended well. lol  However, I think she was probably right on with what she said.  I thought she was pretty, but as my SO said and I have to agree, she could really benefit from some bangs.

"Get off the field Josh!"  LOL!  The comission he made on that deal. wow.


----------



## Michele26

Bella said:


> I was kinda surprised how much I laughed at Chad putting EVERY item in ziplocs!  Even the hairdryer! LOL!!  Ahhhh, too much.  The scene with his girlfriend about moving in was typical "Chad weird".  Didn't see that one coming.
> 
> The scene with Madison and his friend, wow, that little visit ended well. lol  However, I think she was probably right on with what she said.  I thought she was pretty, but as my SO said and I have to agree, she could really *benefit from some bangs.*
> 
> "Get off the field Josh!"  LOL!  The comission he made on that deal. wow.



Yeah she has a very high forehead. I think Madison's friend was right, he's gay and just not ready to admit it to himself fully.

That was so funny - "get off the field Josh!"


----------



## Leelee

Lanier said:


> Josh's mom looks like Ramona from RH -- minus the bug eyes!



I thought she was pretty and very young-looking.


----------



## Leelee

kicksarefortwids said:


> is madison's friend leasi striking or scary?  i can't decide.


That's a good question.  I don't think she's pretty, but there is something about her that makes one take a second look.  I can't decide if her makeup was the cause or  not.

At any rate she has fabulous long legs!


----------



## LouisLady

I just tuned in first time last nite.(man those houses!!!!!!!!!!)

Madisons lady friend- I do agree shes exotic & is pretty in her own way. Her forehead it bigger than Tyras but it doesnt make her ugly!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Josh may not be as scumbally as I thought, apparently the hearse-chasing is a Flagg family value, and he is right at the age where we decide which of those to keep and which to toss, so maybe he will surprise us all...


----------



## Bella

^ LOL!!  Gotta love Grandma, ain't no shame in her game either! lol


----------



## Lanier

Leelee said:


> I thought she was pretty and very young-looking.



Oh, I thought she was pretty too! I didn't mean to imply she wasn't ( that's why I added the "minus the eyes" comment  ) I think Ramona has a cute hair style and Josh's mom has a similar one (blond with bangs).  That's why I thought they look similar.


----------



## Leelee

Lanier said:


> Oh, I thought she was pretty too! I didn't mean to imply she wasn't ( that's why I added the "minus the eyes" comment  ) I think Ramona has a cute hair style and Josh's mom has a similar one (blond with bangs).  That's why I thought they look similar.



Hi *Lanier, *I thought that's what you meant!  We think alike!  She is pretty like Ramona with out the odd staring thing.  I wonder what Josh's mom's secret is to staying so youthful-looking?


----------



## Coldplaylover

I also vote for bangs for Josh's friend.
Chad and his plastic bags are so going green smart aren't they? 
I loved his wrapping up huge bottles of mouthwash,etc instead of using travel sizes.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Pierre, Josh's client, on last night's show was SUCH a douche!  I felt really sad for Josh in last night's episode.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^^ You're right - Pierre was horrible, but Josh is also just so cocky and full of himself.


----------



## rainyjewels

i missed how josh ultimately lost the commission - thought he was getting it?


----------



## Smoothoprter

rainyjewels said:


> i missed how josh ultimately lost the commission - thought he was getting it?


 
Apparently both of Pierre's offers fell through, and so he took the house off the market.  I was surprised that Pierre was going to even give him a commission, yes I know he was one of the listing agents, but it seemed Pierre was douche-bag enough to cheat him out of the commission.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I'm kind of disappointed that Viki-cakes decided to wait until she has a job and becomes grounded before moving in with Chadi-cakes.

I was really looking forward to watching Chadi-cakes throw major hissy fits over things like a splash of water on the bathroom floor, an uncapped tube of lipgloss here or there...


----------



## Leelee

Smoothoprter said:


> Pierre, Josh's client, on last night's show was SUCH a douche!  I felt really sad for Josh in last night's episode.



He was a horrible client.  I didn't think his home was furnished very well, either.  

Madison's client from Pepperdine is the second one he has sold a house to.  Lucky, lucky students.    I can't imagine.


----------



## calicaliente

Next week is the finale- did the show get the axe or they only filmed a few episodes?


----------



## Faith

Last season was very short too.


----------



## Demosthenes

I caught a few episodes yesterday.... I love how Chad always mentions Victoria with the intro: "My girlfriend Victoria..."  We know who she is already- your beard, right?    He seems sweet and endearingly quirky.  I'd be his friend.

I actually like all of them.  They are interesting and have interesting real estate lives... I totally fell in love with the mansion that the Pepperdine student bought.  Whoamg, I wish I were born into money.


----------



## gucci lover

I was really proud of Chad when he stood up to Cuttino Mobley's assistant, Lauren and told her that he wasn't going to lie!   I was LMBO when they showed him in his car driving, and the whole time he was looking at himself in the mirror fixing his stupid hair, one hair at a time   He has issues!  My favorite is Maddison.  Josh showing up to his client's house in work-out attire wasn't so bad to me, but his client sure as heck didn't appreciate it.


----------



## noah8077

Maybe this has been discussed before, but does Josh's hair bother anyone else but me? (if it has been discussed, disregard my rant)


----------



## Smoothoprter

gucci lover said:


> I was LMBO when they showed him in his car driving, and the whole time he was looking at himself in the mirror fixing his stupid hair, one hair at a time


 
OMG!!! I want to shave all of Chad's hair off.  Can he leave his hair alone already!


----------



## Demosthenes

gucci lover said:


> I was really proud of Chad when he stood up to Cuttino Mobley's assistant, Lauren and told her that he wasn't going to lie!


 
Lauren was such a witch!  I like, literally, wanted to witch-smack her with her crappy attitude.  Chad was doing Cuttino the favor, not the other way around.


----------



## Leelee

noah8077 said:


> Maybe this has been discussed before, but does Josh's hair bother anyone else but me? (if it has been discussed, disregard my rant)


Usually it's Chad's hair that bugs me since it's always too long and hanging over his eyes and ears.  Last night Josh's hair was a disaster area too!  LOL!  He never looked well-kempt at all in the last episode.  He needed to shave, get a hair cut, put on nice clothes and generally make a cleaner, neater impression.


----------



## Lanier

Smoothoprter said:


> Pierre, Josh's client, on last night's show was SUCH a douche!  I felt really sad for Josh in last night's episode.



I felt sad for him too - especially during the birthday scene when he was like "I have 150 acquantainces, but only 2 friends."



Leelee said:


> He needed to shave, get a hair cut, put on nice clothes and generally make a cleaner, neater impression.



And put on some deodorant ... or stop lifting his arms so much! ( Okay, I know that was kind of mean :shame: but still ...  )


----------



## hartofalyon

josh looked so miserable last night, blowing out candles on his cake alone, saying how he has basically no friends and a ton of acquaintances. he looked so jaded, which is weird considering he's so young.


----------



## gucci lover

Smoothoprter said:


> OMG!!! I want to shave all of Chad's hair off. Can he leave his hair alone already!


 
this looks like chad [except the male version] LOL




Demosthenes said:


> Lauren was such a witch! I like, literally, wanted to witch-smack her with her crappy attitude. Chad was doing Cuttino the favor, not the other way around.


 
She's on a total power trip and her attitude in Vegas was horrible :devil: 
At least Chad seemed level headed when they were viewing all those homes


----------



## PrinceAbdullah

hartofalyon said:


> josh looked so miserable last night, blowing out candles on his cake alone, saying how he has basically no friends and a ton of acquaintances. he looked so jaded, which is weird considering he's so young.


sometimes i feel like him..


----------



## ShimmaPuff

hartofalyon said:


> josh...looked so jaded, which is weird considering he's so young.


Nah, I was never so jaded as I was at 22. Knowing absolutely everything there is to know about everything starts to become a heavy burden after 8-10 years...


----------



## noah8077

Leelee said:


> Usually it's Chad's hair that bugs me since it's always too long and hanging over his eyes and ears. Last night Josh's hair was a disaster area too! LOL! He never looked well-kempt at all in the last episode. He needed to shave, get a hair cut, put on nice clothes and generally make a cleaner, neater impression.


 

I just think it always looks messy and dirty, not professional looking.  
And then Chad's hair looks like he is a long lost member of the Beatle's.  Did anyone notice it doesn't move ever?


----------



## kicksarefortwids

what bothered me about pierre's anger at josh's appearance was all the gay pride comments.  it seemed that he wasn't just offended that josh was so slovenly (and i have to say i didn't enjoy looking at his sweaty armpits either), which i agree isn't very professional, but the fact that josh looked "gay" to pierre.  which is ridiculous because i guarantee that if he were gay, he would be better dressed -- hello jeff lewis?  clearly a gaffe by josh that showed his immaturity.  if my shower were broken i would hose myself down in the back yard rather than go to a client meeting looking like that!


----------



## Smoothoprter

I agree, Josh was mostly a mess in last night's episode.  The under arm sweat was totally nasty.


----------



## Demosthenes

noah8077 said:


> I just think it always looks messy and dirty, not professional looking.
> And then Chad's hair looks like he is a long lost member of the Beatle's. Did anyone notice it doesn't move ever?


 
It's because he bathes in hair spray.  He must buy bottles in bulk.  I can totally see him in a beauty supply store wheeling out a few boxes of hairspray.


----------



## pursegrl12

Demosthenes said:


> Lauren was such a witch! I like, literally, wanted to witch-smack her with her crappy attitude. Chad was doing Cuttino the favor, not the other way around.


 
omg, i wanted to slap her across the face!!!! she mad herself look like a total b*tch on national tv & i hope she is totally embarrased! i mean, who does she think she is! sorry honey your a manager for a second rate basketball player from the Clippers!!!! you're not LeBron James manager or anything! i couldn't believe how rude she was to the limo driver. ugh, sorry for the rant


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

If I was Cuttino I would fire that dumb biatch manager of his. Who on earth would expect someone to lie to THAT magnitude. Cuttino would just end up in court after the fact. 

I mean that is what is wrong with this world when people like her come along and dont do the right thing like fix the house. What does she care that she has to freak out like that. My gawd, is he close to bankruptacy or something?? I doubt it. I am glad Bravo showed those scenes and made her look like the horses ass she is. 

As for Chad....Ohhhh my gawd....I just want to get on a plane, hunt him down, & weed whack his hair ALL off. I would then put it in a ziploc bag so he could stuff it in his so called girlfriends purse to fawn over. What is wrong with this kid. Shouldnt he be watching the road instead of twirling his hair???????

And I cant stand the way he talks already....his fake voice, and spitballs that wad up in the corners of his mouth are just plain gross. I have to fast forward him everytime he comes on cause he makes my skin crawl.

I forgot about Josh....he had it coming! Who goes to meet a client dressed like that. I mean come on, even if you were just at the gym (which they DO have showers) wouldnt you at least try not to look like a freak? The headband and excessive sweaty pits were just to unprofessional. He had it coming from Pierre. I thought Pierre was going to lose his lunch when they were all sitting on the couch. I doubt he even had 2 offers for more that the listing price either LOL! So awkward!!!


----------



## aklein

I think Josh was sweating so much from all the coke he does. He never once took his glasses off when he was inside Pierre's home. I think that, along with his messy appearance is pretty offensive to a client. If I were selling a mult-million dollar home, I would expect my broker to show up looking the part. I am in no way excusing Pierre's gay comments to Josh, but I can understand his frustration. To me, dressing like a slob means you are sloppy. I would not want a sloppy person handling such an important business transaction.
I am really starting to come around on Chad. I was LMAO when he started packing everything in plastic bags. I also feel bad for him because he thinks that his barely legal girlfriend is ready to settle down, rather than enjoy being on the arm of a wealthy man.


----------



## divalicioust

You took the words right out of my mouth concerning Chad, my skin crawls when he is on the screen, ugh!​ 


Luv2BuyBags said:


> If I was Cuttino I would fire that dumb biatch manager of his. Who on earth would expect someone to lie to THAT magnitude. Cuttino would just end up in court after the fact.
> 
> I mean that is what is wrong with this world when people like her come along and dont do the right thing like fix the house. What does she care that she has to freak out like that. My gawd, is he close to bankruptacy or something?? I doubt it. I am glad Bravo showed those scenes and made her look like the horses ass she is.
> 
> As for Chad....Ohhhh my gawd....I just want to get on a plane, hunt him down, & weed whack his hair ALL off. I would then put it in a ziploc bag so he could stuff it in his so called girlfriends purse to fawn over. What is wrong with this kid. Shouldnt he be watching the road instead of twirling his hair???????
> 
> And I cant stand the way he talks already....his fake voice, and spitballs that wad up in the corners of his mouth are just plain gross. I have to fast forward him everytime he comes on cause he makes my skin crawl.
> 
> I forgot about Josh....he had it coming! Who goes to meet a client dressed like that. I mean come on, even if you were just at the gym (which they DO have showers) wouldnt you at least try not to look like a freak? The headband and excessive sweaty pits were just to unprofessional. He had it coming from Pierre. I thought Pierre was going to lose his lunch when they were all sitting on the couch. I doubt he even had 2 offers for more that the listing price either LOL! So awkward!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

while all of the IRK the sheesh out of me, I gotta respect their hustle.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Hustle? P-Diddy is a hustler...these guys just drive around, have people sign a few papers, and stand around at open houses. To me that is just doing your job.  They need to hang around someone that really busts their ass all day to learn what work really is.

I do respect Madison as he is the only professional one out of the bunch, the other two are just creepy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Hustle? P-Diddy is a hustler...these guys just drive around, have people sign a few papers, and stand around at open houses. To me that is just doing your job.  They need to hang around someone that really busts their ass all day to learn what work really is.
> 
> I do respect Madison as he is the only professional one out of the bunch, the other two are just creepy.



Yes, that is their job.  But there are some old ass real estate agents that have NEVER been in the top 1% sellers in the country, even selling in the same areas as these guys.

ITA w/you on Madison - he also seems to be the only sane one of the bunch.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Working hard doesn't mean anyone works 'smart.'  P diddy is just a thug. 

I don't like these guys or this show. But these guys somehow have the connections. Most of it looks like family helps out.  

I had my gas & electricity off for days cause of a storm. I showered at the health club. No excuse for him showing up like he's homeless.


----------



## Dawn

$75,000 a MONTH for a beach house?


----------



## jchiara

Yeah, but when it's Malibu, that's not a whole lot.  Well, it's a whole lot, but since he's on the Strand, it's priced pretty much where it should be.  That and the Colony - although I'm thinking the Colony is a bit more...


----------



## jchiara

Luv2BuyBags said:


> As for Chad....Ohhhh my gawd....I just want to get on a plane, hunt him down, & weed whack his hair ALL off. I cant stand the way he talks already....his fake voice, and spitballs that wad up in the corners of his mouth are just plain gross. I have to fast forward him everytime he comes on cause he makes my skin crawl.



I KNOW!!!!!! Those spit balls in the corners of his mouth......GROSS!!!! WHO WOULD KISS THAT????? :couch:


----------



## gucci lover

i've really grown to like Chad.  Was tonight's episode the finale?  Josh is too cocky!!!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

josh and his gram are so cute


----------



## gucci lover

^^yeah that was sweet.  i guess i have a love/hate relationship with josh


----------



## Cate14

> As for Chad....Ohhhh my gawd....I just want to get on a plane, hunt him down, & weed whack his hair ALL off. I would then put it in a ziploc bag so he could stuff it in his so called girlfriends purse to fawn over.


 
Luv2BuyBags, I am screaming with laughter over your post--I can picture this . . . .

I missed the finale, but we DVRed it. Can't wait to see it tonight.


----------



## Leelee

Doesn't look like there is going to be a reunion.  At least, they advertise one.  That's a shame.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

I want a Jewish grandmother! 

She needs her own show. She's the best one on here.


----------



## gucci lover

the season was just too short, i really like this show


----------



## Dawn

jchiara said:


> Yeah, but when it's Malibu, that's not a whole lot.  Well, it's a whole lot, but since he's on the Strand, it's priced pretty much where it should be.  That and the Colony - although I'm thinking the Colony is a bit more...



but 'priced where it should be' is what i'm just  over. I can't imagine the money people have to own/rent houses like that. it's just another world to me.


----------



## jmh

gucci lover said:


> i've really grown to like Chad.  Was tonight's episode the finale?  Josh is too cocky!!!



no offense-Chad has issues! Well, so do I but, I am not on national television.

The way he went of on Josh during that interview on last night's season finale!!!


----------



## jmh

gucci lover said:


> the season was just too short, i really like this show



ditto!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

damn.damn.damn.

i watched every episode & i missed the finale!


----------



## Lanier

Vegas Long Legs said:


> I want a Jewish grandmother!
> 
> She needs her own show. She's the best one on here.



ITA! I love Josh's grandmother, and his relationship with her! It reminded me of my relationship with my own Jewish Nana!


----------



## envyme

jmh said:


> no offense-Chad has issues! Well, so do I but, I am not on national television.
> 
> The way he went of on Josh during that interview on last night's season finale!!!



Yeah, Chad was acting like he was possessed by the spirit of Perry Mason. He needs calming pills.


----------



## Bella

Omg, I loved how Chad just happened to have all of the emails printed out wet thumbing them one by one to Josh.  He's a character.

My favorite though was when Chad says, "Mom, we're ready for cake now!"    ohhhhh, I laaaughed...

love it.


----------



## Swanky

how 'bout when he was shoving in while his sweet Mom is reassuing his buyer? LOL!

Do we think Chad's nose is original?


----------



## gucci lover

that cake looked delicious   I wanted some


----------



## Bella

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> how 'bout when he was shoving in while his sweet Mom is reassuing his buyer? LOL!
> 
> Do we think Chad's nose is original?



LOL!!  I think Chad's nose is original, but his moms is not.  After hearing his mom reassure the client/friend my SO and I both looked at each other and said "he is his mother".


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

How did the last show end?


----------



## Kare

I can't stand Josh. He is immature and very affected, not to mention unprofessional. His relationship with his grandmother is very sweet though and I give him some credit for understanding the importance of family.

I think Chad is the most intelligent of the three and really the only one I would trust to be my realtor. He is quirky, but is professional and never misses a beat.


  Madison is very professional, likeable and probably is good, but I would want more experience than a couple of years for a high end realtor. 

I really believe all of them are where they are because of many family connections. Show me a 22-30 year old Realtor from a non-influentual family that is selling these types of homes is super successful, then I would be impressed.


----------



## hautegirly

I know this will sound silly but one thing that kept bugging me was how every time they showed Chad's gf, she was always sketching or doing something with fashion with the dress form right by her.  I just kept thinking, "how staged is that!!!  We get it!  She's involved in fashion design!"  LOL.  Then again, aren't all reality shows staged?


----------



## Belle49

I actually don't think Chad is as creepy as made out to be lol


----------



## Swanky

he's creepy to me! LOL!
I'll never get over his bowl haircut. . . and the last scene of him hosing it w/ hairspray in his office after clsoing the deal was HILARIOUS!!!!!
He should be embarrassed for going on and on like that in the interview. . . Josh is a douchebag.


----------



## Belle49

Oh I'll never understand the haircut either but besides that I don't find him creepy.

I died of laughter as him celebrating his closing by spraying his hair lol


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

How did the show end?


----------



## Swanky

there was no powerful ending. . . 
it was like any other episode IMO, nothing memorable.
They all clsoed a deal, just like pretty much every other episode.


----------



## jcriley5

I really liked this show too.  I found Josh the most interesting to watch. If I had to choose a realtor, I would choose Chad even though I think he is kind of weird (hairspray, monotone, etc) but I think that he would be the most dedicated to his job.


----------



## jcriley5

oh I also enjoyed watching Josh and his grandmother. 
Dr. Sam was the cheesiest I thought.  That part when Josh was going to break the news that Dr. Sam didn't get the house and Sam said "Cut to the Chase", he looked so creepy!  And it was so staged when josh got his teeth cleaned there and discussed the house.


----------



## insertnamehere

Chad is also my favorite on this show. He seems to really care about his clients. I don't think he's creepy at all, but I agree with you gals on TPF that he needs to lose that haircut of his! I didn't get to catch the end of the show - did his gf ever decide on if she's moving in with him or not?


----------



## meluvs2shop

i hope the bring back chad, madison & josh for season 3!


----------



## Swanky

oh yeah!  He asked her to move in again. . . and she said "I want to live w/ you. . . but could you stay at my place?"
And Chad said yes, he said he didn't care where they were, as long as it was together.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Belle49 said:


> ...celebrating his closing by spraying his hair...


That was almost endearing.

I'm still waiting for one of them to show a redeeming quality of some kind, though.

Josh does not fool me with his grandmother, he showed his cards earlier in the season, we know exactly what his interest in her is.


----------



## susieserb

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> oh yeah! He asked her to move in again. . . and she said "I want to live w/ you. . . but could you stay at my place?"
> And Chad said yes, he said he didn't care where they were, as long as it was together.


 

My sister brought up the scene where these two were kissing and that it was obvious that Victoria was not into Chad.  She was so less passionate then him towards this endeavor (she would do just little pecks).  Chad is leechy in love, IMHO that's a turn off but I think Victoria likes being on TV?


----------



## Leelee

Belle49 said:


> Oh I'll never understand the haircut either but besides that I don't find him creepy.
> 
> I died of laughter as him celebrating his closing by spraying his hair lol


I don't find him creepy, either.  He's more nerdy to me.


----------



## Swanky

I don't mean creepy like he scares me. . . he's a curious little man is all


----------



## Bella

^ yeah, I think he probably loves her more than she loves him.  

One thing that I noticed about her is the long drawn out words.  What is it these days with some people and the way they speak? lol

" yeeeeeaah I don't knoow Chaaaad"


----------



## Bella

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't mean creepy like he scares me. . . *he's a curious little man is all*


----------



## qcescada

Chad bothers me the least. Josh seems like a creep and is over-confident. Madison...I don't know ... his work ethic seems good but I'm not for or against him. Chad seemed like the little kid who got picked on so I was definitely shocked when, a few days ago, I learned that he was thirty. All of a sudden, he's beginning to seem weird. I like his shirts with the epaulettes though.


----------



## jcriley5

haha it is so funny when they show chad touching his hair or looking at the mirror to check out his hair.


----------



## Leelee

All three of those guys seems so skinny!  Madison is my favorite, but they all make for good TV!


----------



## gucci lover

i really like what chad had to say at the end of the show.  He basically said he's not successful because of what he does, but he's successful because of the relationship that he has kept... haha or something along those lines.  Did you guys see how Chad ate his cake?  He held the fork like a little kid LOL but yes, Chad having those emails on hand was too funny


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

thank you for letting me know how it ended.
Josh is a punk
Chad has image issues
the bi one/pretty boy one I doubt really sells very much

I bet they all come from money, could afford to pitch and billboard this show - the same was that average gal jo de rosa or whatever her name was..


----------



## Swanky

Leelee, I agree, too scrawny for me!  Madison has a nice body, but he's petit.


----------



## Kare

ShimmaPuff said:


> That was almost endearing.
> 
> I'm still waiting for one of them to show a redeeming quality of some kind, though.
> 
> Josh does not fool me with his grandmother, he showed his cards earlier in the season, we know exactly what his interest in her is.


 
I have to say, Shimma I wondered the same thing. I have not seen that many episodes though as I pretty much came across this show only a few weeks ago.

I did see in an episode that was just on where Josh was at a party (I think his) and some guy there says to him something to the effect of "you are just waiting to get your grandmothers money.)
If I were Josh I would have gone off on him and told him to get the hell out but Josh did not say much.

What i tend to think is that Josh probably does love her but is is trying to seem like a big shot for the show, plus yeah he does want her money. In my opinion he is way out of his league on this show and it is so hard to believe he deals with the level of his typical client and is succesful at it.

 He does not seem like the sharpest tool in the shed to say the least.


----------



## Bella

ShimmaPuff said:


> Josh does not fool me with his grandmother, he showed his cards earlier in the season, we know exactly what his interest in her is.


----------



## oxyoxy136

Kare said:


> I did see in an episode that was just on where Josh was at a party (I think his) and some guy there says to him something to the effect of "you are just waiting to get your grandmothers money.)
> If I were Josh I would have gone off on him and told him to get the hell out but Josh did not say much.



No, you misunderstood.

Jason "Gummi Bear" Davis (the guy who was talking to Josh at the club; brother of Brandon "Greasy Bear" Davis) was thanking Josh for helping him get his grandmother's inheritance. Davis then laughed like it was some sort of joke, while it seemed Josh was slightly uncomfortable. It's pretty much known that the Davis brothers don't do a damn thing but jetset and party.


----------



## Bella

Kare said:


> I did see in an episode that was just on where Josh was at a party (I think his) and some guy there says to him something to the effect of "you are just waiting to get your grandmothers money.)
> If I were Josh I would have gone off on him and told him to get the hell out but Josh did not say much.
> 
> What i tend to think is that Josh probably does love her but is is trying to seem like a big shot for the show, plus yeah he does want her money. In my opinion he is way out of his league on this show and it is so hard to believe he deals with the level of his typical client and is succesful at it.
> 
> He does not seem like the sharpest tool in the shed to say the least.


 
Actually that was one of Josh's uber classy born into money friends saying that his own grandmother was 90 and about to die and he'd get everything... or something like that.

However, there was an episode where Grams told Josh she wasn't leaving anything to him but instead giving her money to charity.  I think Josh said something like "pff, you're not serious"  The look on his face and the way he said it spoke volumes.


----------



## Bella

oxyoxy136 said:


> No, you misunderstood.
> 
> Jason "Gummi Bear" Davis (the guy who was talking to Josh at the club; brother of Brandon "Greasy Bear" Davis) was thanking Josh for helping him get his grandmother's inheritance. Davis then laughed like it was some sort of joke, while it seemed Josh was slightly uncomfortable. It's pretty much known that the Davis brothers don't do a damn thing but jetset and party.



Wait really?  This is the same guy who was in the episode?  I was curious and had to google Gummi Bear and the guy showing is heavier than the guy in the episode.  The guy in the episode was thinner I thought with a very obvious nose job.  Right?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Ya know what I am curious about....why do all these idiot kids with wealthy grand parents think all the $$$ goes to them??? Wouldnt the wealthy g-parent give their $$ to their children, not their grand children?? 

Greedy bastards. I was wondering who that kid was, he looked like he was on tv before. Man he is one fug looking tranny dude. I think he is more slimey than Brandon  

Who are their parents? I would love to know what kind of morons raised these 2 idiots LOL!! They have to be real winners themselves  they obviously dont know a thing about having/raising children.


----------



## myskylab

qcescada said:


> Chad bothers me the least. Josh seems like a creep and is over-confident. Madison...I don't know ... his work ethic seems good but I'm not for or against him. Chad seemed like the little kid who got picked on so I was definitely shocked when, a few days ago, I learned that *he was thirty*. All of a sudden, he's beginning to seem weird. I like his shirts with the epaulettes though.


 
WHAT!!! Chad is really thirty? Is this true?  
Chad is fun to watch. He has a real character. I think he can live without a girlfriend but not without a hairspray. 
I like Josh. he is very interesting to me.. I even visited his web site to find more information about him.


----------



## Lanier

Bella said:


> Wait really?  This is the same guy who was in the episode?  I was curious and had to google Gummi Bear and the guy showing is heavier than the guy in the episode.  The guy in the episode was thinner I thought with a very obvious nose job.  Right?



You're right - the scene with the guy at Josh's birthday party who was talking about Josh helping his grandmother get a house was a different guy than Brandon Davis' brother. Jason Davis was in the scene where Josh had a few friends over to his house, and Dr. Sam was there. Dr. Sam made a comment how Josh's young age was most prevalent when he was around his friends.


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

I have to say that I was very entertained with the last episode. That whole thing between Chad and Josh was just ridiculous. For someone who is 30 years old. Chad is very immature. The interview with Josh and Chad was very unprofessional. Josh is pretty childish too, but he is only 22 (not that this should excuse his behavior). I wouldn't want to work with anyone that acted that way on national television.


----------



## atlbaggirl

Chad has some work good techniques for closing a deal -- but he seems so phony and not to mention his personality issues; he is always trying to prove a point.  The confrontation between him and Josh was a classic.  He had printed out the emails and was waiting for an opportunity to confront him -- and at an interview for a magazine.  My psychological take is that he has always felt controlled and he now feels as though he is calling the shots -- the precise speech, dress, and confrontational attitude.  All this and he chooses a career that requires so much "catering" to the client.


----------



## Bella

Lanier said:


> You're right - the scene with the guy at Josh's birthday party who was talking about Josh helping his grandmother get a house was a different guy than Brandon Davis' brother. Jason Davis was in the scene where Josh had a few friends over to his house, and Dr. Sam was there. Dr. Sam made a comment how Josh's young age was most prevalent when he was around his friends.



Okaay, now I remember that scene.  I don't remember what the guy said, but I do remember the camera focusing on that guy walking in.  Yeah, Dr. Sam looked a bit out of place there that day. lol


----------



## Belle49

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Ya know what I am curious about....why do all these idiot kids with wealthy grand parents think all the $$$ goes to them??? Wouldnt the wealthy g-parent give their $$ to their children, not their grand children??
> 
> Greedy bastards. I was wondering who that kid was, he looked like he was on tv before. Man he is one fug looking tranny dude. I think he is more slimey than Brandon
> 
> Who are their parents? I would love to know what kind of morons raised these 2 idiots LOL!! They have to be real winners themselves  they obviously dont know a thing about having/raising children.




My grandparents who were very wealthy as well split all their fortune between the grandkids. It's something that is very common. Granted we didn't get it right away we got the first installments at 25 and the final installments at 30. I have little cousins still waiting hahahaha


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Kare said:


> ...Josh was at a party (I think his) and some guy there says to him something to the effect of "you are just waiting to get your grandmothers money.)
> If I were Josh I would have gone off on him and told him to get the hell out but Josh did not say much.


Well, he smiled approvingly. And as Bella pointed out, in another episode Josh has a conversation with his grandmother where he is very candid about his eagerness to receive her money when she dies.

In fact, he manhandles her and stalks out when she threatens to leave it to charity.

However, from other conversations it appears that the thing of hearse-chasing in order to pounce upon the opportunity to receive money from selling the homes of deceased people, even when the deceased are personal and family friends, appears to be a Flagg family value, so I guess that Josh's sentiments may be just the accepted and expected thing to his grandmother, not the devastating and painful revelation that such a thing would be to most people, should a family member say it, or even if they were to suspect it.



Kare said:


> ...He does not seem like the sharpest tool in the shed to say the least...


No, but he is shrewd, and not burdened by the delicacies or scruples that might prevent a more intelligent man from obtaining as much money as Josh does, and in his value system, that is what is most important.


----------



## Kare

Ok, thanks now I get it better. I never saw the episode about Josh, the party guy and that guys grandma's money.


----------



## veggiegrlnc

Has anyone else noticed that Chad has spit gathering in the corner of his mouth when he talks?  That kind of bothers me!


----------



## LTV

veggiegrlnc said:


> Has anyone else noticed that Chad has spit gathering in the corner of his mouth when he talks? That kind of bothers me!


 

LOL, I sure do notice that when I watch the show.


----------



## Swanky

my Grandparents are splitting their $$ between us 4 granddaughters. . . it's not really that uncommon.  The grandkids are usually adults when the grandparents pass away.


----------



## honu

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> he's creepy to me! LOL!
> I'll never get over his bowl haircut. . . and the last scene of him hosing it w/ hairspray in his office after clsoing the deal was HILARIOUS!!!!!
> He should be embarrassed for going on and on like that in the interview. . . Josh is a douchebag.


 
OMG I said the same thing about Josh when I first watched this show!   He is SUCH a douche. I do have to say he had some insight when he said that he has 150 acquaintances and 2 friends. 

I liked Chad until he brought out the email WHEN THEY WERE BEING INTERVIEWED! Of all the places to pick a fight, he chose that time? He may be 30 but come on! I mean everyone needs to CYA but not when you're in front of a stranger. He really needs to grow up.

Madison is very smart not to say anything bad about anyone, I take it the other 2 realtors don't realize that this will be on national television?!! I like Madison, he seems like a really nice person and easy to work with.


----------



## Swanky

for someone sort of in a transition period of his life w/ his sexulaity, Madiason is uncannily grounded IMO.
He's far more mature than the other 2 boys. . . but maybe not as business savvy or as much of a go-getter{?}


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Belle49 said:


> My grandparents who were very wealthy as well split all their fortune between the grandkids. It's something that is very common. Granted we didn't get it right away we got the first installments at 25 and the final installments at 30. I have little cousins still waiting hahahaha


 

I know its common its for tax purposes/estate planning to skip a generation, I just think its a bit presumptious for them to be announcing it like that KWIM?  Like how do they know, things can change when you act like a greedy moron on national tv!!!  Oh no I think I am veering off the topic now LOL!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

veggiegrlnc said:


> Has anyone else noticed that Chad has spit gathering in the corner of his mouth when he talks? That kind of bothers me!


 
OMG yes I posted about that before, he is soooo gross. They seem to wad up when he gets overly excited LOL!!  He talks funny anyways, maybe he should worry more about that then putting his life in a ziploc bag! He is one weird dude!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

honu said:


> OMG I said the same thing about Josh when I first watched this show!  He is SUCH a douche. I do have to say he had some insight when he said that he has 150 acquaintances and 2 friends.
> 
> I liked Chad until he brought out the email WHEN THEY WERE BEING INTERVIEWED! Of all the places to pick a fight, he chose that time? He may be 30 but come on! I mean everyone needs to CYA but not when you're in front of a stranger. He really needs to grow up.
> 
> Madison is very smart not to say anything bad about anyone, I take it the other 2 realtors don't realize that this will be on national television?!! I like Madison, he seems like a really nice person and easy to work with.


 
I couldnt agree more...Chad was like a little teenager waiting for the right time to tattle. Like who gives a crap about any of that. In my eyes he probably lost more business by acting like that. He should have just looked the other way and blasted him (if he had to ) off camera. I wouldnt want him as my broker now. 

Madison is the only decent one in the bunch that acts professionally. Honestly those other 2 should be hung out to dry, they obviously dont have a clue!!!

Anyone know what is happening with our resident crook Josh?? Is he in jail still? Or did grannie bail him out??


----------



## Swanky

what'd I miss?  Josh is in jail?  He'll be eaten alive. . . .


----------



## Bella

With Josh, are you talking about the supposed stealing of the artwork?  If so, the charges were dropped, not enough evidence to pursue if I remember correctly.

If it's anything else, well, then fill me in too!


----------



## Michele26

I think Josh's love for his grandmother is genuine. Am I the only one who thinks this?


----------



## Michele26

Ever notice in the scenes featuring Josh's house the artwork in the back is hazy so it cannot be identified?  




Bella said:


> With Josh, are you talking about the supposed stealing of the artwork?  If so, the charges were dropped, not enough evidence to pursue if I remember correctly.
> 
> If it's anything else, well, then fill me in too!


----------



## Bella

^ I don't think so.  I believe his love is genuine.  However, at the same time I believe he sees dollar signs.


----------



## Bella

Michele26 said:


> Ever notice in the scenes featuring Josh's house the artwork in the back is hazy so it cannot be identified?



No, I never really noticed. hm.  Well, I'm sure I'll force myself to watch a rerun or two so I can check that out. lol


----------



## Leelee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> what'd I miss?  Josh is in jail?  He'll be eaten alive. . . .


Not exactly.  A few pages back (maybe about a month ago) it was posted that he was arrested for stealing art (I think) from someone's estate.  They let him go, though, b/c there wasn't enough evidence.  It wasn't on the show.  It happened after filming for the season ended.


----------



## lm040523

My favorite on the show is Madison. He seems down to earth, unlike the other two. I cannot stand Chad's bowl haircut, it seriously makes him look like 15. Josh on the other hand is extremely cocky.


----------



## Million Dollar

Posted on January 26th.  2 things - read our rules about 1) your language and 2) offensive content

http://www.tmz.com/2009/01/26/million-dollar-d-bags-alleged-jade-heist/


----------



## pursegrl12

Million Dollar said:


> Posted on January 26th. x
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2009/01/26/million-dollar-d-bags-alleged-jade-heist/


 
wow, someone doesn't like josh Flagg


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Is above poster "Million Dollar" Chad??? LOL!!! I missed what he said but if Swanky edited him it couldnt have been nice stuff.

I wondered what happened to this loser. WOW if he gets away with stealing another persons property he can kiss his career good bye. Who would use him as a Realtor knowing their house would be pilfered.

Also he looks like SUCH a crack addict in that pic on Bravo's site. 

This is one show I hope NEVER makes it back on the airwaves.


----------



## Lanier

Premieres on Monday, Oct. 12th. Who else is excited that this show is back on?


----------



## kirsten

I am.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Ohhh i love this show!


----------



## Belle49

I am! I love the Peter Pan looking dude. lol


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

OMFG my daughter and I make such fun of Chad!!! I think when you look up dork in the dictionary his photo is there. He takes himself WAY to serious.

I cant imagine any dude driving down the road and doing his hair like he does. He is gonna kill someone doing that. And his sick obsession with ziploc bags has me coming back for season 3 :lolots:

Remember when he was dealing with that basketball player Cuttino?? He must have said Cuttino Mobley like 4,678 times in that hour show 

I wanna know what happened to that con artist, the one that stole the artwork and then posted it on his facebook. What a moron!!!


----------



## DD101

I like this show too, between Chad and Josh Flagg...I can't decide which is more nutty. The 3rd guy was pretty sedate.


----------



## JSH812

Oh I love this show! The guys are so ridiculous.... love the amount of time they spend getting their styles together!


----------



## Grace123

Luv2BuyBags said:


> *OMFG my daughter and I make such fun of Chad!!! I think when you look up dork in the dictionary his photo is there. He takes himself WAY to serious.*
> 
> I cant imagine any dude driving down the road and doing his hair like he does. He is gonna kill someone doing that. And his sick obsession with ziploc bags has me coming back for season 3 :lolots:
> 
> Remember when he was dealing with that basketball player Cuttino?? He must have said Cuttino Mobley like 4,678 times in that hour show
> 
> I wanna know what happened to that con artist, the one that stole the artwork and then posted it on his facebook. What a moron!!!


 
AMEN!


----------



## rainyjewels

i LOVE this show! can't wait!


----------



## amymarie

Yay so glad to hear it is coming back on soon!


----------



## Lanier

I think Josh is kind of cute :shame:


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I wonder if Season 1 is available anywhere to watch. I didnt know this show existed until last season. I would love to see the beginning. Anyone know?

I bet you do Shimma.....


----------



## Lanier

Season premiere is tonight!


----------



## GTOFan

Was okay...I'll continue to watch these three.


----------



## Belle49

I love the Peter Pan guy (I can NEVER remember his name) and sucj a cute doggy.


----------



## guccimamma

i don't think i would trust a condo listing to these guys...but obviously they are doing well. 

the guy that had his head shaved at jose eber salon...my kid gets the same cut every summer for $10, and he looks much better!


----------



## Swanky

oh these boys!  Josh really irritates me, he's SO smug! And Chad's hair!  He said he's been doing this how many yrs? 12?  He behaves like a 22 yr old boy . . . WTH?


----------



## Michele26

I can't believe I missed the premiere. I'll make sure I watch the re-run before next Monday.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

*I CAN'T STAND CHAD'S HAIR!!!*  It looks like a *comb-over*, he can't be going bald at his age!  Josh is the only one who sold anything in the last show.  Madison's sex author client doesn't seem too pleased lowering the price by $600,000!


----------



## Swanky

^^Yeah, it'll only be only 8390185146751 times before then, LOL!


----------



## Michele26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^Yeah, it'll only be only 8390185146751 times before then, LOL!



Yeah, you never have to worry about missing a show that's on Bravo..

How are ya Mrs. Swanky?


----------



## Swanky

Good!
How you doin'?


----------



## Lanier

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> oh these boys!  Josh really irritates me, he's SO smug! And Chad's hair!  He said he's been doing this how many yrs? 12?  He behaves like a 22 yr old boy . . . WTH?



I know what you mean ... Chad is in his thirties, but he acts like a kid (But you can tell he _thinks_ he is so much more mature than the other guys on the show).


----------



## gucci girl

I kinda like this show!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Chad is so creepy, I hate it when people talk and get spit balls wadded up in the corners of their mouth...GROSS!! 

Madison is by far the best one, and I dont get why Bravo put Josh back on after stealing that expensive art from his clients house he listed. He is a DB if you ask me. 

I saw Chad on Twitter and he links to his blog...do you believe he is selling plastic ziploc bags with his name on them, a hair dryer, AND a can of hairspray :lolots:  I hope someone tells him he looks like an ass with that hairdo!!!

As for the previews...it does bother me that the clients get mad at the agents for their house not selling. Its like DUH read the paper, Calif. is one of the worst states hit by the downturn. And then when they suggest lowering the price the people get so offended, its like dont sell then DUR wait for the bottom then sell in 6 months or so. People can be so stupid!!!


----------



## guccimamma

i was very surprised at the condition of the family's home in beverly hills, they had to have signed some sort of agreement with the network to show their home on TV...i can't figure out why anyone would do that...and not clean their home properly. when i drive through the streets of the "flats" i don't picture homes looking like that inside. i can understand if they were elderly, but it sounds like the home was purchased recently....and looks like a family lives there. i recognize it is a tear-down...but i'd still remove the catbox/catfood. yuck.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

guccimamma said:


> ...the guy that had his head shaved at jose eber salon...my kid gets the same cut every summer for $10, and he looks much better!


 I had the same thought, but you know, it's the same old Dream vs Cream song.

Had Josh gone to a modest little neighborhood "place," requested what I believe is called the "number 2 setting" and paid $10, although his hair would have looked the same - even felt just as "velvety," he would not have received the very real psychological benefit of knowing he had had his hair done at a famous name salon, or that his haircut cost $500, both of which he may need.

I thought Chad's hair was looking a little wispy on the ends. I also noticed that he said he would do anything that would not cost him his relationship or get him arrested, and I was pleasantly surprised that he not only included the relationship, but put it first.

Not much, I know, but it could be the harbinger of a start of a start toward considering thinking about a baby step...


----------



## gucci girl

shimma: I always look forward to your post! ur so funny!!!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Lanier said:


> I know what you mean ... Chad is in his thirties, but he acts like a kid (But you can tell he _thinks_ he is so much more mature than the other guys on the show).



Chad's in his 30s??? I thought he's about 22!


----------



## tadpolenyc

chad is such a tool. i love mocking him and his bad hair, which he's constantly fixing/making worse.


----------



## La Comtesse

guccimamma said:


> i was very surprised at the condition of the family's home in beverly hills, they had to have signed some sort of agreement with the network to show their home on TV...i can't figure out why anyone would do that...and not clean their home properly. when i drive through the streets of the "flats" i don't picture homes looking like that inside. i can understand if they were elderly, but it sounds like the home was purchased recently....and looks like a family lives there. i recognize it is a tear-down...but i'd still remove the catbox/catfood. yuck.


 
I think they said the house was being rented out by the owners.  The renters probably don't care whether it sells or not.


----------



## i<3bags

La Comtesse said:


> I think they said the house was being rented out by the owners.  The renters probably don't care whether it sells or not.



Yes, that is what was said. Still, if I was Josh, I would have moved the litter bin out of the way of perspective buyers. Anyway, he was the one on last week's eppy who's house actually sold. 

So the gentleman that bought it, is he tearing it down and rebuilding? (That house was a wreck and seemed to have extensive water damage= $$$ to fix)


----------



## La Comtesse

^^^Don't know the answer to that.  Josh Flag seemed to think that it would either be gutted or torn down.  That was his reasoning for not fixing anything before open house, anyway.

He certainly is a character.  All three of them are fun to watch IMO.


----------



## envyme

I really enjoyed the first episode of the new season!


----------



## Lanier

Madison's clients were pretty weird in this episode... the second one was definitely unrealistic with the price she had in mind.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Madison definitely gets all the weirdos!  She is totally unrealistic with that price!  Oh, and that guy who wants to rent his house out, he is unnaturally "obsessive" about the renter's girlfriend!!!


----------



## basicandorganic

Josh Flag is like my hero, lol. My mum knew him a few years ago (she's in the real estate business) and like, she said he was pretty nice and charming.


----------



## Grace123

basicandorganic said:


> Josh Flag is like my hero, lol. My mum knew him a few years ago (she's in the real estate business) and like, she said he was pretty nice and charming.


 

He's not my hero, but I like him best out of this trio.


----------



## Michele26

Sinful Indulgences said:


> Madison definitely gets all the weirdos!  She is totally unrealistic with that price!  Oh, and that guy who wants to rent his house out, he is *unnaturally "obsessive" about the renter's girlfriend!!!*


 
Three times he remarked about wanting her, even after he had to see her boyfriend didn't appreciate the remark. The guy is clueless.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Chad and Josh should get a room..
they act like they hate each other, but there's this underlying
homo-erotic vibe.
I think the only reason Chad hasn't went for him, is
because it might mess his hair up

I like Madison..
I was surprised he sort of bashed Josh for showing the 
house when it was such a mess.
He's never really said anything negative about the
2 douchebags in the past.

I'm surprised the network kept Josh on after he was accused of
being a thief..
maybe Grandma payed off a network executive, like she paid of the accusers...
he's pathetic.


----------



## bagsforme

Michele26 said:


> Three times he remarked about wanting her, even after he had to see her boyfriend didn't appreciate the remark. The guy is clueless.



That part was so uncomfortable to watch.  The guy was creepy.


----------



## Belle49

I freaking LOVE Chad, he makes me smile so much. When he was turning on the fire pit and covering his hair I was DYING


----------



## Jayne1

If you can get past the hair... which I can now, I find Chad to be the most professional of them all.  I like to watch him work.


----------



## bagsforme

^Agree, I never would have taken him seriously if I were looking for a realtor.  Seeing him work, I would choose him over the other two.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Michele26 said:


> Three times he remarked about wanting her, even after he had to see her boyfriend didn't appreciate the remark. The guy is clueless.



Yeah, I don't know what's with that guy!  Was he just nervous or just attracted to that woman?  Either way, his behavior for highly inappropriate!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Grace123 said:


> He's not my hero, but I like him best out of this trio.




Yeah an art thief isnt a very good role model is it  Especially one dumb enough to post his stolen art on his Myspace...DURRRR!! I dont get how anyone can list their property with him after that fiasco??

Chad cracks me up...I havent watched this week's epp yet but I LOVED it last week when he found the hair spray in his sellers bathroom...he was like ahhhh its the same kind I use :lolots:


----------



## bagsforme

^I missed that.  What happened?  Did he steal art from a client and post it on myspace??


----------



## nova_girl

Chad is my favorite! I thought it was so funny when he was talking to the mother and daughter he was working with (Gigi and Alaia?) and he was trying to do the ballet moves.


----------



## La Comtesse

bagsforme said:


> ^Agree, I never would have taken him seriously if I were looking for a realtor. Seeing him work, I would choose him over the other two.


 
ITA--If I was looking for a realtor, I would definitely choose Chad over the other two.  He strikes me as the most upfront and honest of the three--not that the others strike me as dishonest.  He just seems to protect his client's interest a little more, I guess.

Josh is hilarious to watch, though.  And I can see where people who want a more aggressive salesman type may choose him.   It seems like his main priority is always his commission.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OMG, so happy this is back but I haven't yet watched it!  I need to get the image from a prior season out of my head of the agent with way too much PS (but she had a Speedy I think so that was cool) and she was showing a house to a couple who looked like they did porn or something, LOL.

OK...Chad's "hairstyle"....ummm, that's what I see on the high schoolers here in the neighborhood, not young professionals!

Now I gotta watch!  :couch:


----------



## ShoeFanatic

bagsforme said:


> ^I missed that. What happened? Did he steal art from a client and post it on myspace??


 

_FBI Investigating Million Dollar Listing's Flagg? ___
_la.curbed.com/uploads/2009.07.db.jpgHey, remember real estate agent *Josh Flagg* of Bravo's reality series Million Dollar Listing? He's the one who isn't the hot bisexual Madison or the bowl-haired Chad. He is the one who was accused of stealing artwork from his rich clients' homes. While the LA County District Attorney __rejected__ felony grand theft charges against him, he is facing a civil suit. But it seems poor Josh may have bigger problems. The Real Estalker is __reporting__ that Josh might have the G-men coming after him: "__The pending civil trial brought against Beverly Hills real estate agent Josh Flagg for an alleged art heist has been put on hold to make way for an investigation by the City Attorney and the FBI__. " It seems that while most (if not all) of the allegedly stolen artwork found in Flagg's possession has been returned, an investigator was able to photograph "several of the objects in question" through the windows of his home. Dude, if you're going to steal *Chagalls*, maybe hide them in the closet for a little while until things cool off._

A realtor friend of mine told me Josh's grandma somehow got the charges dropped. ($$$)
Poor Chad knew about all this and couldn't say a word about it on the show..I'm sure he wasn't allowed.
I have to hand it to Chad, he does seem to be an ethical person with integrity.
Josh is a snake.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Josh's grandma is a sharp old gal.  I would believe she worked something to get the charges dropped. $$$$


----------



## ShoeFanatic

[/QUOTE]_  It seems that while most (if not all) of the allegedly stolen artwork found in Flagg's possession has been returned_ [/QUOTE]

Wow..
artwork that was stolen, was returned and charges were dropped..
I'm sure Grandma wrote a a few big checks in order for that to happen,
because for most theives, returning stolen goods will not get charges dropped...
I hope she doesn't leave him a dime..and I hope the FBI nails him..


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

Love this show!

Seems like Chad and Madison are getting kind of screwed over this season and that little weasel Josh is making the big sales. Ugh!!

Ok, and did anybody watch last night's episode? I am still haunted by the lips of Madison's client....

Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Michele26

Fashionista_Gal said:


> Love this show!
> 
> Seems like Chad and Madison are getting kind of screwed over this season and that little weasel Josh is making the big sales. Ugh!!
> 
> Ok, and did anybody watch last night's episode? I am still haunted by the *lips of Madison's client....*
> 
> Ahhhhh!!!!




I wonder if Madison's client is in the "adult entertainment" field?


----------



## tadpolenyc

ShoeFanatic said:


> _FBI Investigating Million Dollar Listing's Flagg? ___
> _la.curbed.com/uploads/2009.07.db.jpgHey, remember real estate agent *Josh Flagg* of Bravo's reality series Million Dollar Listing? He's the one who isn't the hot bisexual Madison or the bowl-haired Chad. He is the one who was accused of stealing artwork from his rich clients' homes. While the LA County District Attorney __rejected__ felony grand theft charges against him, he is facing a civil suit. But it seems poor Josh may have bigger problems. The Real Estalker is __reporting__ that Josh might have the G-men coming after him: "__The pending civil trial brought against Beverly Hills real estate agent Josh Flagg for an alleged art heist has been put on hold to make way for an investigation by the City Attorney and the FBI__. " It seems that while most (if not all) of the allegedly stolen artwork found in Flagg's possession has been returned, an investigator was able to photograph "several of the objects in question" through the windows of his home. Dude, if you're going to steal *Chagalls*, maybe hide them in the closet for a little while until things cool off._
> 
> A realtor friend of mine told me Josh's grandma somehow got the charges dropped. ($$$)
> Poor Chad knew about all this and couldn't say a word about it on the show..I'm sure he wasn't allowed.
> I have to hand it to Chad, he does seem to be an ethical person with integrity.
> Josh is a snake.



wow! scandalous!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

What does everyone think of Josh's client in OC who wouldn't sell that house for $8 million cash offer when she built for $4 million! Bad move, take your profit & run in this market. Don't be greedy. 


What she pulled on Josh stunk. Having her sister who just got ther license co-list it. Plenty of commission for all though. He did the right thing by dumping her. Now if he can just keep himself out of jail. I'm really shocked he still has his RE license cause of the charges.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Michele26 said:


> I wonder if Madison's client is in the "adult entertainment" field?



She looks it!  I like the house & the Diva Room!!


----------



## swags

I like this show. Last season when I started watching it, I thought it should be titled "Three Douches Selling Homes" but now they've all grown on me. I didn't realize Josh was an art thief but I am not surprised. He seems shady and smarmy. The other 2 I actually kind of like now.


----------



## Belle49

I freaking LOVE Chad with a passion. I was dying of laughter when he was packing.


----------



## Michele26

Belle49 said:


> I freaking LOVE Chad with a passion. I was dying of laughter when he was packing.



Me too...Why was he packing toilet tissue? He's a riot...


----------



## viciel

has this been discussed before?  does anyone know if josh ever got in real trouble for the theft charges?


----------



## penny76

Is Chad wearing lip gloss? Looks like it to me! 
They have some really strange clients, this show
is so funny.


----------



## La Comtesse

Michele26 said:


> I wonder if Madison's client is in the "adult entertainment" field?


 
My thoughts exactly.  Madison gets the most bizarre clients, IMO.

All of Chad's mannerisms and quirks are priceless.

And although I completely agree that Josh is a little shady, his antics are fun to watch too.


----------



## La Comtesse

Vegas Long Legs said:


> *What does everyone think of Josh's client in OC who wouldn't sell that house for $8 million cash offer when she built for $4 million!* Bad move, take your profit & run in this market. Don't be greedy.
> 
> 
> What she pulled on Josh stunk. Having her sister who just got ther license co-list it. Plenty of commission for all though. He did the right thing by dumping her. Now if he can just keep himself out of jail. I'm really shocked he still has his RE license cause of the charges.


 
I agree.  I bet she'll regret it later.  Particularly, if her sister keeps bringing her potential buyers like the people who live next store.


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

Michele26 said:


> I wonder if Madison's client is in the "adult entertainment" field?



She sure sounded like she could be the way that she was talking to him! lol


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Michele26 said:


> Me too...Why was he packing toilet tissue?


Because he did not wish to become irritated in Scottsdale.

I bet Cindyana was so pretty before she obtained fish lips!

I hope she will consider just letting them revert to their normal state.

According to her website, she went to Strasbourg Academy, so we may presume that at one time she had some hopes and dreams that went beyond being a candy girl in music videos and getting fish lips.

But then, LA can do all kinds of things to all kinds of hopes and dreams. 

Hey, isn't that a song? Or several?


----------



## guccimamma

ShimmaPuff said:


> But then, LA can do all kinds of things to all kinds of hopes and dreams.
> 
> Hey, isn't that a song? Or several?



sad but true, went to an entertainment industry wedding...the bride's side of the aisle was normal, lovely people...the groom's side was entirely dressed in black with various degrees of obvious plastic surgery (men and women)

i prayed the bride would run for the hills, and not become like that group of vampires. she eventually did, it was the only time somebody has said they were getting a divorce...and i replied: "Great...let me help you move immediately"


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Michele26 said:


> I wonder if Madison's client is in the "adult entertainment" field?




I finally had a chance to watch this episode and OMFG yaaa think?? She is one weird looking chick, I would bet that is her line of work


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

swags said:


> I like this show. Last season when I started watching it, I thought it should be titled "Three Douches Selling Homes" but now they've all grown on me. I didn't realize Josh was an art thief but I am not surprised. He seems shady and smarmy. The other 2 I actually kind of like now.




ITA...I did like Madison from the get go, but Chad has definitely gown on me. I love when he pulls that puppy out, omg what a sweet lil thing. He is definitely one quirky dude!!  I will hand it to him though, he is very professional.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Vegas Long Legs said:


> What does everyone think of Josh's client in OC who wouldn't sell that house for $8 million cash offer when she built for $4 million! Bad move, take your profit & run in this market. Don't be greedy.
> 
> 
> What she pulled on Josh stunk. Having her sister who just got ther license co-list it. Plenty of commission for all though. He did the right thing by dumping her. Now if he can just keep himself out of jail. I'm really shocked he still has his RE license cause of the charges.




I couldnt believe how greedy she is. I am betting its still on the market too AND its probably listed for $6 mill now. She obviously didn't watch Flipping Out.  Greedy people like her will be taught a lesson, right in the pocket book   Honestly its not that nice of a house. I mean its pretty and all, but it sat right on the road, and things here and there looked off like that chandelier etc.

I thought the co listing stunk too. Someone that green cant sell a house like that. Well maybe 3-4 years ago, but not now. I am curious if its still on the market?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Michele26 said:


> Me too...Why was he packing toilet tissue? He's a riot...




Didnt he say he didnt want to be "irritated" for his speech :lolots:

His speech was so much better than Madison, especially those socks


----------



## Bella

Michele26 said:


> Me too...Why was he packing toilet tissue? He's a riot...



lol.. love how everything goes in it's own ziploc... Mr. Monotone.  Good lord, do we think he's going to _propose_ to Veeveecakes?ush:  I'm scared for him.

Every time I think of Josh _Blag_, I get the visual of him in his too cool for school sunnies and workout gear with sweat stains under his pits the size of his head! You know he kicks himself for letting himself be seen like that on TV... because somehow seeing a scrawny pip-squeak such as himself like that, it's so much more memorable.  

^Hey what about his client, the guy who rented his place to that couple, talking about borrowing his girlfriend?  I cannot believe that guy didn't say anything to that moron, let alone rent the place!  And Josh said he was trying to be charming. LOL! :okay:

Ahhhh, I love this show.


----------



## Bella

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I couldnt believe how greedy she is. I am betting its still on the market too AND its probably listed for $6 mill now. She obviously didn't watch Flipping Out.  Greedy people like her will be taught a lesson, right in the pocket book   Honestly its not that nice of a house. I mean its pretty and all, but it sat right on the road, and things here and there looked off like that chandelier etc.
> 
> I thought the co listing stunk too. Someone that green cant sell a house like that. Well maybe 3-4 years ago, but not now. I am curious if its still on the market?



It's not that nice of a house?  Did you see the views? lol  The house was huge, but the property alone, jeez, I'll take it!  She is going to be kicking herself for not taking the 8 million.


----------



## Michele26

Bella said:


> lol.. love how everything goes in it's own ziploc... Mr. Monotone.  Good lord, do we think he's going to _propose_ to Veeveecakes?ush:  I'm scared for him.
> 
> Every time I think of Josh _Blag_, I get the visual of him in his too cool for school sunnies and workout gear with sweat stains under his pits the size of his head! You know he kicks himself for letting himself be seen like that on TV... because somehow seeing a scrawny pip-squeak such as himself like that, it's so much more memorable.
> 
> ^Hey what about his client, the guy who rented his place to that couple, talking about borrowing his girlfriend?  I cannot believe that guy didn't say anything to that moron, let alone rent the place!  And Josh said he was trying to be charming. LOL! :okay:
> 
> Ahhhh, I love this show.



In the previews it looked like he proposed at his parent's house.  Have you noticed Veeveecakes makes a lot of faces with everything Chad does like she's not really into him, or maybe she's just constipated...

And that guy mentioned borrowing the girlfriend not once, but three times. Like the first time he didn't see the look on the client's face!? Hard to believe he could be that dim. 

I love this show too....


----------



## Michele26

Luv2BuyBags said:


> *Didnt he say he didnt want to be "irritated" for his speech* :lolots:
> 
> His speech was so much better than Madison, especially those socks



I missed him saying that...he's so funny. 

Yeah the socks and speech were a hit. I mean who couldn't laugh at the pink socks!?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^LOL You should catch a rerun, when he said that Victoria looked at him like he had 3 heads...kinda grossed out a bit 

He is good about replying on his twitter too. He replies to everyone which is nice. I want his puppy!!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

I like this show too. Don't think these guys realize how most agents would die to get some of these clients, they are just used to it. Shows how important having connections are in the real estate business. 
Like how they just go about doing their jobs without alot of drama between the three. These guys are quirky, rather than mean & nasty. (Like some of the HW)  
Find the turnover of new clients much more interesting than a show with constant interactions between the 3.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Yes that is what makes the show, the quirky behavior.  I am so over mean and nasty, this show is good like Flipping Out good. 

Like when Josh was accepting an $8 million offer while in a bubble bath  and then he hangs up and goes under so you dont see his head anymore  Priceless!!!

Or Chad trying to do ballet, and didnt he even go down the slide LOL!


----------



## Bella

Michele26 said:


> I missed him saying that...he's so funny.
> 
> Yeah the socks and speech were a hit. I mean who couldn't laugh at the pink socks!?



Who couldn't laugh?  His girlfriend. lol  Her reaction to his speech was certainly different.  Chad's funny.. he cracked himself up when he made that comment about Madison.. what did he say?  "no offense Madison, but.... "


----------



## Michele26

Bella said:


> Who couldn't laugh?  His girlfriend. lol  Her reaction to his speech was certainly different.  Chad's funny.. he cracked himself up when he made that comment about Madison.. *what did he say?  "no offense Madison, but.... "*




Something about a monkey!?

Chad's girlfriend just isn't into him....


----------



## basicandorganic

Luv2BuyBags said:


> *I couldnt believe how greedy she is. I *am betting its still on the market too AND its probably listed for $6 mill now. She obviously didn't watch Flipping Out.  Greedy people like her will be taught a lesson, right in the pocket book   Honestly its not that nice of a house. I mean its pretty and all, but it sat right on the road, and things here and there looked off like that chandelier etc.
> 
> I thought the co listing stunk too. Someone that green cant sell a house like that. Well maybe 3-4 years ago, but not now. I am curious if its still on the market?



It's just the way working with clients in real estate is.
Nearly everyone wants to buy cheap and sell high. It's just the way it is. A lot of people are delusional.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Yes we all like to buy low and sell high LOL, but its not good biz to do in a poor real estate market. It shows how green/new she is


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

^^ you speak the truth my friend.  How about what the RE expert said about the house appealingto new money who wants to show off. lol  
Yes, alot of people are delusional when it comes to their property. They don't get its one someone will pay is what it is worth. Not what they think its worth or what properties were selling for 4 years ago. 

Geez for $8 million, I'd want to be off the street & behind a gate. I know they are secluded behind a gate already. Just feel for $8 million should have the extra security.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Yes her and Madison's client are both stuck in "boom" prices. Delusional 

I still couldnt believe the "co" RE agent didnt even qualify the buyer and made Josh drive all that way to show the house to the neighbor  Like he said that is RE 101!! 

That dude was a hot mess anyway. It is in such poor taste to trash a nice house like that, esp. on camera. Even if it does have some issues, keep it to yourself butthole and be smart enough to know its a taste issue!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

You're right, much we find wrong with a house is a personal taste issue.


----------



## Michele26

I'm dying to know if that house was ever sold, and for what amount?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^I was going to look but I forgot the town it was in. Do you remember?


----------



## Bella

Michele26 said:


> I'm dying to know if that house was ever sold, and for what amount?



Here's what I found.

http://lansner.freedomblogging.com/2009/10/28/unsold-on-tv-foreclosure-hits-newport-mansion/41469/


----------



## Michele26

Bella said:


> Here's what I found.
> 
> http://lansner.freedomblogging.com/2009/10/28/unsold-on-tv-foreclosure-hits-newport-mansion/41469/



The owner was in financial trouble when she was offered the 8 million and didn't accept the offer. Unbelievable, so it went into foreclosure. What was she thinking!?


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Bad decision, she should have accepted the $8M offer!  Josh was right, it wouldn't sell for $10M in this market!


----------



## La Comtesse

Michele26 said:


> The owner was in financial trouble when she was offered the 8 million and didn't accept the offer. Unbelievable, so it went into foreclosure. What was she thinking!?


 
  How do people like that even "find" the money to get into these types of homes?  Yeah, who would have guessed in a million years she was already in financial trouble when she declined that offer?


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

She was the builder. Obviously she had a loan on the house, probably a big one. 
An end loan after the construction loan was paid off. 
She might of had as minimal as just owning the land. Then borrowed the rest. Depending on if she borrowed before the banking crisis. Just guessing here. 

Let her pride & greed get in her way. Maybe this was her first build? 

$4 million $ profit gone. What a shame.  Bank keep the$3 million in profit since the property was foreclosed on?


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Oh Chaddycakes! Just when I thought I saw a glimmering of hope that the wondrous mystery that is Love might save you.

Fortunately, as Michele reminded us last week, 


Michele26 said:


> ...Chad's girlfriend just isn't into him....


so we can hope that she lurks here and will heed the following Very Sage Advice:

*VeeVeecakes, gently but firmly grasp the diminuitive pupdog, and step away from the douchebag. 

Dry your tears, sweet VeeVeecakes. You can do better. You deserve better. 

So wash that little heart-shaped face, and treat yourself to a shiny set of brand new comp cards!

I know it hurts today, but believe me, the Right Reality Show is out there.

A much cuter one, with more face time for you, and fewer life-threatening situations for Starlycakes.*


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

Was anybody else laughing hysterically when Josh was struggling with his umbrella on last night's episode??


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Michele26 said:


> The owner was in financial trouble when she was offered the 8 million and didn't accept the offer. Unbelievable, so it went into foreclosure. What was she thinking!?




Pardon my french but someone should have unlodged her head from her arse!!! 

At that point she rejected Josh's $8 mill offer she had to be in financial trouble already. Honestly serves her right for being GREEDY!! Hasnt she ever heard of the 7 Deadly Sins?? I have no sympathy for idiots like her at all. 

At some point Josh said she had $4 million in to the house right? So who does she think she is by taking people like that. Karma is all I have to say!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Bank keep the$3 million in profit since the property was foreclosed on?




Good point. I guess it depends on what she owed them and then the monthly fees, lawyer fees, foreclosure fees etc. I wonder if after the bank is paid off and there is $ leftover in the till I would think it would be returned to her as she did own the land (possibly) and was only foreclosed on for the construction loan amount. They cant just take the profit because its there 

I am curious. 

I bet this would be the one foreclosure where there could be $$ leftover and the bank is paid in full. Just profit is lost


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Fashionista_Gal said:


> Was anybody else laughing hysterically when Josh was struggling with his umbrella on last night's episode??


I sure was! And what was up with that shivering, and both of them with those red Rudolph noses? 

That must have been that day it got cold in SoCal. I remember hearing about it on CNN...


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

I read somewhere Josh sold $34 million last year! If he made 2% (after splitting with others & office fees) he would of made $680,000.00  Not too shabby!


----------



## Belle49

Chad and that dog OMG dying of laughter. ha


----------



## Grace123

Belle49 said:


> Chad and that dog OMG dying of laughter. ha


 

LOL I know it! That dog deserves better!


----------



## mommyof01

It's sad but true... Victoria finds him wierd and annoying.  She is probably still with him because he makes good money.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Oh well, looks like that faint ray of hope I had glimpsed for Chaddycakes was just gas.


----------



## kirsten

I wonder if there is really something wrong with Josh?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The edit this show to make it seem like a sitcom.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Fashionista_Gal said:


> Was anybody else laughing hysterically when Josh was struggling with his umbrella on last night's episode??




OMG that was so funny...and the guy kept looking at him like you pansy  but then he left his $300 Tods behind cause they were too dirty for his Porche  Must be nice to piss $$$ away like that.


----------



## beachgirl13

Do we know what Vee Vee cakes does for a living?
I like her style.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Is this shown in the UK? I wish it was!!


----------



## Bella

ShimmaPuff said:


> Oh well, looks like that faint ray of hope I had glimpsed for Chaddycakes was just gas.



LOL!!!  What did he say last night exactly.. when making the toast to VVcakes?  something about work always comes first.  Chad is a different bird.

I admit it, I'm liking Josh more and more.  If I had to pick I'd choose Josh out of the three to represent me.... and after "meeting" his parents last night, I see why he's so close to his grandmother.  Gotta love Grammy.


----------



## Michele26

Bella said:


> LOL!!!  What did he say last night exactly.. when making the toast to VVcakes?  something about work always comes first.  Chad is a different bird.
> 
> I admit it, I'm liking Josh more and more.  If I had to pick I'd choose Josh out of the three to represent me.... and after "meeting" his parents last night, I see why he's so close to his grandmother.  Gotta love Grammy.



I said the same thing to my DH last night. If I had to choose one of the three to represent me I'd choose Josh. My DH thinks Madison comes off as whiny, and I agree. But, it could be the editing too...


----------



## lalawyer

Madison is my favorite.   He's cute and a sweetheart.  I love it when he blushes.  There's something about Josh I don't trust. Maybe because you never see him with anyone other than his grandmother occasionally ... Who is he?? Chad is just ridiculous.  The speech he gave his girlfriend about how much love she brought to his life and then compared that to the "amazing love" his dog brought to his life had me rolling.  And then there's the hair ... mystifying.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I need to watch this show!! I love housing shows!!


----------



## JSH812

lalawyer said:


> Madison is my favorite.   He's cute and a sweetheart.  I love it when he blushes.  There's something about Josh I don't trust. Maybe because you never see him with anyone other than his grandmother occasionally ... Who is he?? Chad is just ridiculous.  The speech he gave his girlfriend about how much love she brought to his life and then compared that to the "amazing love" his dog brought to his life had me rolling.  *And then there's the hair ... mystifyin*g.



So true. I'm dying for DH to let me flat iron and hairspray his hair into place like Chad's. He keeps refusing! I even said I wouldn't take pictures. It would be so funny. DH has this great thick, brown hair that could SO do "The Chad"


----------



## Bella

Michele26 said:


> I said the same thing to my DH last night. If I had to choose one of the three to represent me I'd choose Josh. My DH thinks Madison comes off as whiny, and I agree. But, it could be the editing too...



Madison is weak.  Not attractive to me from a biz standpoint and otherwise.  Example... when the cavalry showed up at the house for lease and then reacted to the monthly lease amount..... just picture Josh in that whole scenario. lol  Probably woulda been different in my opinion.. and probably more entertaining too.  Then you have Chad who would have whipped Starla out of his bag to seal the deal. 

Chad.. he's good at going through the motions, he loves to work, but as far as saavy in making deals, Josh fits the bill out of the three.  I might lock up my jewelry in the safe though.  Sticky fingers....


----------



## lalawyer

Lol, JSH, my DH was looking at his hair before styling it the other morning and he was like, "This looks like Chad's hair" -- all flat against his head.  I just don't get how Chad thinks having a solid hair helmet is attractive ... or why his girlfriend doesn't demand he change it!  Of course, I don't really see how she puts up with him in the first place.

I really want Bravo to do a MDL show in NYC.  I have a friend there who is a realtor and has an outrageous personality.  He would be perfect.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Josh has business savvy!  He makes the deals, takes his $$$ commissions, then moves on to the next deal.  I like how he puts the red carpet in, leads everyone to the "million dollar" view & then closes it for $6 M.  Madison is a nice guy, too nice, not much hunger or fighting spirit in him!  He went from $20,000 to $14,000 without trying to raise the price!  Chad tries hard, but without much to show for it.  I do like the $700 cake with him on it!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

What a fun episode....

I agree I would use Josh myself, he is a wheeler dealer for sure. It was hysterical when him and the other agent were closing the deal of the tear down and they kept putting their windows up and down in sync. Soooo funny. I also thought it was funny how they were both kinda tough negotiators and then when they had a deal their faces did a 180 and they were high five-ing 

It does bug me when people carry these tiny dogs around in these bags and dont give it a 2nd thought. Chad had that poor dog in that bag when he was running around like a lunatic. I am sure the poor lil thing was scared in there. People need to use their heads when caring for these tiny dogs. 

I also think Chaddycakes (love that name Shimma) is trying WAY TOO HARD now with the perfection thing. He is trying to be Jeff Lewis and he will NEVER come close. Whacking every single pillow like he did was ridiculous. I do admit if Jeff did it I would laugh my ass off  But Chad  it was overboard fake ass acting!! I mean he looked like such an idiot, and it was pissing the lady off too. Then he was thanking the caterers just like Jeff did at his finale party last season, oh and he was positioning everything like on the mantle and then all his brochures and stuff...weird!! He wants to be Jeff!!

I agree Madison is whiny...I would never have rented that place to that group of people. I am sure they trashed it. And why didnt he try to up their offer? He is either too timid or lazy.


----------



## Grace123

I thought I would DIE laughing when Chad was trying to take pics of the house on the water and he took off his shoes, rolled up his pants to reveal bony, little chicken legs and then would keep skipping back on the beach to avoid getting wet!  

He's good for laughs, but Josh is the man when it comes to making a deal.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Yep, Josh is the man when it comes to wheeling & dealing!  Of the three, I'd hire him.  Does he have ADD?  He was taking Ritalin or something.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Yes his mom (or was that his stepmom) said he had ADD like his dad and it runs in the family...on the male side


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ...
> I also think Chaddycakes (love that name Shimma) is trying WAY TOO HARD now with the perfection thing. He is trying to be Jeff Lewis and he will NEVER come close...


Thanks, but I can't claim credit. That is what Vivicakes calls him. 

Speaking of which, I guess this is sober reflection time for her.

Will she conclude that her romantic relationship with Chad is complete, and she'll always remember him with gratitude for helping her realize that being the other person's 1st priority is a 1st priority for her?

Or will she reflect that her nails look just as nice after a mani-pedi enjoyed in solitude, acknowledge the pragmatic reality that those who are willing to settle for a lower priority on the other person's list are likely to have a higher bank balance, and start making discreet inquiries so that she will be already hooked up with counsel with a track record of negotiating top dollar just in case one day Chad does get down on one knee and propose a prenup.


----------



## Belle49

I'd take Chad in a heartbeat...I freaking love him, he makes me laugh.


----------



## stellamaried

So, I admit to liking reality shows (and I understand that they are not "real"), and I love real estate p0rn...but this show just doesn't do it for me.  It is so, so, so badly acted that it's painful for me to watch.  Chad -- blech!!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ^Yes his mom (or was that his stepmom) said he had ADD like his dad and it runs in the family...on the male side



Thanks, I missed that part!


----------



## Lanier

I can't wait for the episode where Josh and Chad get into it (the one where they are wearing hardhats in the opening sequence).


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^LOL I know they look silly dont they


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Lanier said:


> I can't wait for the episode where Josh and Chad get into it (the one where they are wearing hardhats in the opening sequence).


Me too! I'm wondering if "_you cheapen this day_" will replace "_Who gon' check me, boo_?" as Most Popular Reality Show-Originating Vocabulary Addition.


----------



## Michele26

Josh's mother is attractive, and he resembles her..


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Is Madison related to Anna Lynne McCord? Anyone else notice the striking resemblance between them?


----------



## Grace123

OMG Chad and his HAIR!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

OMG last night Chad had a live chat after the show and it was hysterical!!! This guy is too much


----------



## Kam7185

Josh and his Grandmother have such a touching relationship. When they are together, it just seems like such a true reality program as opposed to the rest of it.  Chad's bday dinner was so awkward, those people didn't even seem like his friends.  Josh's dentist friend creeps me out, something isn't right with him.

I've been surrounded by the real estate world for practically my whole life, and I thought it was so out of line that Madison's lease client wanted such expensive and purely cosmetic repairs! 

Yes, Shimma, madison looks like Anna's twin! I never realized how thin he was, way too bony of a chest for me!


----------



## bagsforme

^I agree totally.

Josh's grandma seems like a lovely lady.  I'd like to know more about her.

I felt myself cringe during the birthday scene.  

I wouldn't let Josh's dentist work on my teeth.  He is creepy.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

How old is Josh?  I thought he's only 23.  He shows a lot of maturity & sensitivity about the Holocaust & his grandfather.  His relationship with his grandmother is very touching indeed!


----------



## sparkleswirl

I have the biggest crush on Josh- I just had no idea he was gay!  I mean I thought he may have been, I just wasn't sure.  I thought he was just a mommy's, I mean granny's boy   Anyway I read that he is dating some guy Colton Thorn.  I guess movel tov to them (boo for me).


----------



## ilovehoneybleu

bagsforme said:


> ^I agree totally.
> 
> Josh's grandma seems like a lovely lady. I'd like to know more about her.
> 
> I felt myself cringe during the birthday scene.
> 
> *I wouldn't let Josh's dentist work on my teeth. He is creepy*.


 
LOL!  That's very funny, cause I thought he was majorly hot.  

To each their own


----------



## Belle49

I finally watched the last episode. OMG @ Chad and his hair. I swear to god I love him, he truly just makes me smile. Though he would look so much more handsome with the hair out of his face.


----------



## Belle49

ilovehoneybleu said:


> LOL!  That's very funny, cause I thought he was majorly hot.
> 
> To each their own




That dentist is so HOT, he could so work on my mouth HA HA HA!

I do love the r'ship with Josh & his grandma...It's very special indeed.


----------



## Michele26

When Chad's hair was being washed and his forehead exposed you could see he has a great hairline with plenty of hair. He would look so much better if he got rid of that "bowl" haircut. Maybe at this point it's his trademark.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

WOw I missed the show with Chad forehead exposed. Wasn't sure he had one. I think it is his 'brand' now.


----------



## ilovehoneybleu

Belle49 said:


> *That dentist is so HOT, he could so work on my mouth HA HA HA!*
> 
> I do love the r'ship with Josh & his grandma...It's very special indeed.


 
OMG - you are too funny!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Smart move on Chad's part, asking to sell the "W" Condo in Hollywood!  Even though they have an in-house selling team, it doesn't hurt to give Chad a chance.  If Chad closes a sale, so much the better.  If not, "W" still gets national TV coverage & free advertising for their condos.  They win either way!  Well, everybody is happy!  Chad sold the unit, got his commission, "W" had a condo sold, plus national coverage!


----------



## i<3bags

I was LOLing at Josh a bunch the other night. Particularly when he said he was going to toss Starla into the pool. I could not help myself! That house seemed amazing though. 

Oh and last week...(I think) Josh was at the dentist's house for a private showing. The two gentlemen showed up in a lambo. and couldn't get up the drive. Josh made some comment to the effect of "well if you can't get in the drive, buy the house, and trade in your lamborghini." I felt bad for him because they didn't even see the inside of the house. He is pretty witty.

And poor VeeVeeCakes who got "ditched" for a dinner meeting.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Michele26 said:


> When Chad's hair was being washed and his forehead exposed you could see he has a great hairline with plenty of hair. *He would look so much better if he got rid of that "bowl" haircut*. Maybe at this point it's his trademark.



so true. his hair annoys me.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Anyone else see Josh's grandmas 'Chagall' oil painting on the wall? Daaammmm


----------



## PoshPepper

I've tried to watch this show but Josh just annoys the heck out of me. I've met him and I can honestly say he's just as arrogant and chafing as he is on television. As for Chad, I've had the pleasure to work with him and he's great. He's really knowledgeable and quite patient. He was doing me a favor by showing me houses -my normal agent had a personal emergency that day- and he went above and beyond in showing me homes that would interest me. I was only supposed to see three houses yet he took the time to show me a few more, even though he had a previous appointment.

Wow, that just sounded like a review. Haha, sorry.


----------



## Lanier

^ That's so awesome that you've met Josh and Chad! Chad seems annoying on the show, but I can tell that he really cares about his job and the people he works with.


----------



## QB Handbags

Lanier said:


> ^ That's so awesome that you've met Josh and Chad! Chad seems annoying on the show, but I can tell that he really cares about his job and the people he works with.




Chad SEEMS annoying?? Who in their right mind asks a GF to sign over half their dog? That's absurd. If he showed up to list my house with that dog he'd be escorted out. How annoying - how do you know someone isn't allergic to dogs before entering their house?


----------



## robbins65

QB Handbags said:


> Chad SEEMS annoying?? Who in their right mind asks a GF to sign over half their dog? That's absurd. If he showed up to list my house with that dog he'd be escorted out. How annoying - how do you know someone isn't allergic to dogs before entering their house?



HELLO????  Chad would never have them as a client if they didn't accept his baby!!


----------



## kirsten

robbins65 said:


> HELLO???? Chad would never have them as a client if they didn't accept his baby!!


 
LOL so true! I am an animal lover so Chad would win points with me by bringing Starla. 

Yes, Chad is strange but he is definitely the most professional IMO. If I were selling/buying I'd go with Chad.


----------



## dbtbandit67

can i still catch season 3 from beginning to end or is it too late?


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Ooohh! Maddycakes has a Tool Man! 

And props to him for coming out! Yee-Haw! 

Now he just needs to come clean about actually being Anna Lynn McCord, who I've always secretly suspected of secretly being a gay man secretly trapped in a nostril-flaring 90210 brat body.

As the boys struggled to put nails in a piece of drywall, Anna Lynn tried to help Chaddycakes accept himself, and his desire for Joshicakes, but no joy.

Joshicakes cheapens the day.

Anna Lynnicakes smirks, and goes off to play in the swimpool with Tool Mannycakes.

Joshicakes goes off to play golf with Grannycakes.

Chaddycakes surprises Vivicakes with a house.

*And now, we are proud to present the finalists in this year's Million Dollar Listing Thrilling Season Finale Words To Live By Contest:* 

*1)* *If you would hold it further, it would be easier.*

*2)* *You want it a little bit bigger, so it stays on there.*

Please do not text your votes to Andycakes Cohen. Just post 'em hereycakes.


----------



## dbtbandit67

I don't get it

I saw every single episode of season 2 but didnt have an interest in season 3 till now

what did i miss?


----------



## Lanier

QB Handbags said:


> Chad SEEMS annoying?? Who in their right mind asks a GF to sign over half their dog? That's absurd. If he showed up to list my house with that dog he'd be escorted out. How annoying - how do you know someone isn't allergic to dogs before entering their house?



So true - Good point! 

And everytime Chad brings Starla out of his "bag" (that's another point entirely - why does he put the poor dog in a messenger bag???) the people's reactions are SO fake. The clients are always upset, Chad brings Starla out, and magically everything is ok. It has to be staged.


----------



## bagsforme

^ Yea as if bring out a dog will make knocking $500,000 off your asking price ok.

I did feel for him when Josh tried to make a mends, then started verbally attacking him.  Chad wanted the feud to be over but then Josh turned back into a jerk.


----------



## envyme

Chad is creepy.


----------



## dbtbandit67

envyme said:


> Chad is creepy.



On Youtube they were calling his girlfriend a gold-digger that probably sleeps around.

Probably.


----------



## dbtbandit67

I was a huge fan of season 2. I didn't stay in tune with season 3 because I was over it. But now that I am in real estate with my family, my interest in the show has re-emerged.

I finished watching the first episode, it was great! Josh performed well under pressure in his negotiation. I feel bad for Madison, that sex-advice author is mentally unstable and in obvious deep debt.


----------



## dbtbandit67

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I wonder if Season 1 is available anywhere to watch. I didnt know this show existed until last season. I would love to see the beginning. Anyone know?
> 
> I bet you do Shimma.....



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000XGJQVK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-video&qid=1260352359&sr=8-3

i just paid $1.99 to watch season 3 episode 1. my fault for not watching it when it originally aired

please, no one post links to any "free video sites" i got a nasty trojan virus visiting one and had to do a system restore to 2 days prior to get it out

it was a hassle


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ...I bet you do Shimma.....


Because this is a subject that can go down some very sensitive roads, and our population here is very diverse, both geographically and culturally, what I would suggest is that you seize a local nerd who shares your cultural values/attitude/opinion/belief matrix, and ask them which options would be best for you.



dbtbandit67 said:


> ..."free video sites"...nasty trojan virus visiting one...


 Another reason to seize that local nerd. Sites advertising free video viewing are one of the most popular strategies employed by people who put all kinds of code on websites, from the merely invasive and privacy-unfriendly to things designed with the sole purpose of harming computers.

The internet these days is a dangerous place. In fact, the situation has gotten so bad - and not just with video sites - that it is not a good idea to just click ANY unknown link these days without googling the domain name and running it through WOT, McAfee Site Advisor, preferably both, and you really cannot have too much armor on your browser, which should not be Internet Explorer. I prefer Firefox, but as someone pointed out the other day, Opera also has some security features that actually work.

If any of your armor impacts you seeing advertisements on a site (like the Purse Forum!)  you know and trust, and  whose sponsors you want to support, you can whitelist them in, or if the ads make your browser unusable, just go to that site, open no other sites or windows, turn the security stuff off, and go take a shower or something while the ads load, come click the links, and then go do your nails.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

dbtbandit67 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000XGJQVK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-video&qid=1260352359&sr=8-3
> 
> i just paid $1.99 to watch season 3 episode 1. my fault for not watching it when it originally aired
> 
> please, no one post links to any "free video sites" i got a nasty trojan virus visiting one and had to do a system restore to 2 days prior to get it out
> 
> it was a hassle



Oh wow, that's terrible!  Sometimes Bravo does a marathon of the whole series.  They do it for OC Housewives & the like, maybe they'll do one for MDL.  Check out their schedule!


----------



## dbtbandit67

the good thing about paying for episodes is that you own them. you can download the episodes and play them later. this is esp. helpful for me since my grandma loves the show and wants to watch season 3 from the beginning. her favorite is josh because he loves how he is close with his grandma. i can connect my laptop to her flatscreen and we can watch the episodes together

sweet!


----------



## gabes_mommy

kirsten said:


> Yes, Chad is strange but he is definitely the most professional IMO. If I were selling/buying I'd go with Chad.


 
Totally agree!  I think Josh is a really good agent too.  Madison just seems clueless though.  I am convinced he only has a career because he is pretty.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

dbtbandit67 said:


> the good thing about paying for episodes is that you own them. you can download the episodes and play them later. this is esp. helpful for me since my grandma loves the show and wants to watch season 3 from the beginning. her favorite is josh because he loves how he is close with his grandma. i can connect my laptop to her flatscreen and we can watch the episodes together
> 
> sweet!



Cool!  Josh is my fav too!  He has the most business savvy and has a great relationship with his grandma, that's rare nowadays!


----------



## *Michi*

gabes_mommy said:


> Totally agree!  I think Josh is a really good agent too.  Madison just seems clueless though.  *I am convinced he only has a career because he is pretty.*



Lol, glad to know I'm not the only one who thinks this And I think that Chad's a cutie.


----------



## dbtbandit67

if anyone else wants to watch the eps PM me. i can't believe i'm paying for something i could have gotten for free had i only tuned in on time. i want to watch them now not wait for a marathon or to show weekly repeats so here i am lol

just finished episode 3, going to download episode 4 now. chad's girlfriend looks like she's miserable lol


----------



## dbtbandit67

wow, josh had pulled a don draper with his success in selling that horse ranch

i think he's the best out of the 3

dont go on meds josh dont!!!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

I agree, he's the best of the three, I'd hire him!  He takes the toughest deals & closes them.  He has another toughie coming up...


----------



## dbtbandit67

finished season 3. what a great show. i'm sad i came to this thread and finished the shows when it was already over and i can't chat anymore. with mad men season 3 i started the thread and stayed from beginning to end AND saw every single show as soon as it came out

oh well, there's always season 4!

in mad men there were characters i both loved and hated. in MDL i like all 3 of them. the beef between chad and josh is actually just a misunderstanding between the two of them. they all work hard they all deserve the money they make i'm happy for them all!

i want season 4 now!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Yeah season 4 will be fun.  I kinda like how creative Josh gets to make a sale. Where Chad and the other guy do the same thing, brokers open, open house, lower the sellers price etc.

Even though Josh is slimey he seems to fight for his client more than the other 2 do.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

dbtbandit67 said:


> finished season 3. what a great show. i'm sad i came to this thread and finished the shows when it was already over and i can't chat anymore. with mad men season 3 i started the thread and stayed from beginning to end AND saw every single show as soon as it came out
> 
> oh well, there's always season 4!
> 
> in mad men there were characters i both loved and hated. in MDL i like all 3 of them. the beef between chad and josh is actually just a misunderstanding between the two of them. they all work hard they all deserve the money they make i'm happy for them all!
> 
> i want season 4 now!




I know your downloading episodes, I just wanted to let you know my guide says they are doing a marathon tonight at 8pm with 5 episodes.


----------



## dbtbandit67

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I know your downloading episodes, I just wanted to let you know my guide says they are doing a marathon tonight at 8pm with 5 episodes.



did u ever watch season 1? i'm thinking about d/l some of those eps.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Season premiere, Tuesday Feb 4th!

There's a new broker. Chad is out (sad, cos I liked him)! Who's excited!! 

http://www.bravotv.com/million-dollar-listing/season-4/about

_Million Dollar Listing_ follows the lives of three of Los Angeles' hottest, young, and aggressive real estate magnates in the making as they make a fortune selling multi-million dollar properties in the most exclusive neighborhoods - Hollywood, Malibu and Beverly Hills. With the economy still in a slump, Josh Altman, Josh Flagg and Madison must fight for their share of the market and the competition is intense. Season 4 follows the agents as they deal with some of the most demanding clients they have ever encountered. They are pushed to the limit and struggle to manage their personal lives while also trying to move some of the most magnificent and most expensive homes in the City of Angels.
--

I looked up Chad Rogers' twitter bio and here's what he shows:  
Real Estate Expert, realtor at Hilton and Hyland, Keynote speaker @ the Learning Annex and many colleges, inTouch Weekly's go to guy for celebrity real estate.


----------



## swags

Thanks for posting, I was wondering when this would be back.

I found Chad both pompous and odd but he was entertaining. Wonder why he won't be on this season?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Chad was def annoying in the most entertaining way!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Didn't he get engaged to his girlfriend in the last episode?  I wonder why he's out this season.


----------



## slang

What??? no Chad - I'm so sad, he was my favourite!!!


----------



## Lanier

I can't wait, I love this show!


----------



## Belle49

This show won't be the same without Chad, he was the best


----------



## Grace123

Maybe his hair rebelled and did him in finally.


----------



## coconutsboston

Dang that stinks that Chad won't be back!  His tomfoolery always made the show entertaining.  I look forward to the new season though.


----------



## TwiggyStar

Chaddycakes was my favorite!! He always had his little Starla-cakes with him. Too bad he won't be on, I'll miss him.  Excited for the show to return though!


----------



## Belle49

Is it just me or does Josh look sick?


----------



## chantal1922

I love seeing the homes on this show.


----------



## coconutsboston

Belle49 said:


> Is it just me or does Josh look sick?


 
Josh does look...different!  

I wish they'd throw in a young female million dollar lister into the mix!


----------



## Lanier

I don't know if I like the new Josh.


----------



## coconutsboston

Lanier said:


> I don't know if I like the new Josh.


 
Ya, I think he talks too much and is pompous!


----------



## meluvs2shop

swags said:


> Thanks for posting, I was wondering when this would be back.
> 
> *I found Chad both pompous and odd but he was entertaining.* Wonder why he won't be on this season?



i couldn't have said it better myself! the new guy is corny but the jury is still out if he'll be entertaining. 

i like madison's laugh-he's adorable and i adore josh's grandmother.


----------



## coconutsboston

Hmm, first episode was relatively uneventful.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I don't like Josh Altman.  He seems like a jerk.

I hope the rest of the season is entertaining.


----------



## kirsten

It's not the same without Chad.


----------



## Grace123

We must find out what happened to Chad!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Josh always looks ill.

Madison is cute.

I still like the show.


----------



## Sassys

Grace123 said:


> We must find out what happened to Chad!!


 

This is all I could find.
http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/bravo/2010_Apr_06_chad_out_nyc_version


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Chad was having trouble selling, he didn't seem to have the connections the others did. 
Maybe that's why he's not on?


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ I think Chad left because he was doing so well, actually.  I read on his blog that he sold over $80 million in houses for 2010.  So I think he's doing pretty good for himself.  
Chaddy-Cakes was always my favorite.. I don't think the show is the same without him.


----------



## Love Of My Life

coconutsboston said:


> Josh does look...different!
> 
> I wish they'd throw in a young female million dollar lister into the mix!


 
Agree... a woman in the mix would kick it up a notch ot two....


----------



## aklein

OMG, so glad this is back.  I didn't think Bravo was continuing this series.  I can't believe that Chad and his hair aren't back.  I could watch him pack for hours.


----------



## Grace123

Sassys said:


> This is all I could find.
> http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/bravo/2010_Apr_06_chad_out_nyc_version



Thanks. I will say I kind of miss him. Sure he was weird in a douchey kind of way, but he was no more a weirdo than that Milliondollar Matchmaker woman or Jeff Lewis, or Andy Cohen.


----------



## pursegrl12

i miss Starla Cakes!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Josh's grandmother cracks me up everytime lol


----------



## gsmom

The new dude is OTT arrogant in a used car salesman kind of way.


----------



## sweeten

I also miss Chad the new guy's face seems really puffy in comparison to his body {frame}. Hint


----------



## pond23

I really miss Starla!


----------



## kirsten

I actually like Josh Altman. He comes across as a cheesy car salesman type, but he does seem to be very friendly. Maybe he grew on me because he helped Ruth sell her condo for no commission.

Poor Madison with his horrible nightmare of a buyer!

Still miss Chaddycakes.


----------



## bagsforme

I miss Chad.  He was the best from the show.  Why didn't he come back?  Wonder if he's still with his girlfriend.

Madison's guy is a wacko!!  He wants the lifestyle, but can he afford it?  Seems like a childish brat that wants the car and everything else for a lot less than what is being asked.


----------



## pursegrl12

kirsten said:


> *I actually like Josh Altman*. He comes across as a cheesy car salesman type, but he does seem to be very friendly. Maybe he grew on me because he helped Ruth sell her condo for no commission.
> 
> Poor Madison with his horrible nightmare of a buyer!
> 
> Still miss Chaddycakes.


 
me too! and his assisstant!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

bagsforme said:


> Madison's guy is a wacko!! He wants the lifestyle, but can he afford it? Seems like a childish brat that wants the car and everything else for a lot less than what is being asked.


 
He's awful. Sometimes those kind of buyers, you are better off kickin to the curb. You'll never do enough for them & they are unrealistic.


----------



## Becca4277

kirsten said:


> I actually like Josh Altman. He comes across as a cheesy car salesman type, but he does seem to be very friendly. Maybe he grew on me because he helped Ruth sell her condo for no commission.
> 
> Poor Madison with his horrible nightmare of a buyer!
> 
> Still miss Chaddycakes.



I like him also.  He has a positive attitude and I like that he is so confident.


----------



## cheermom09

bagsforme said:


> I miss Chad. He was the best from the show. Why didn't he come back? Wonder if he's still with his girlfriend.
> 
> Madison's guy is a wacko!! He wants the lifestyle, but can he afford it? Seems like a childish brat that wants the car and everything else for a lot less than what is being asked.


 


Vegas Long Legs said:


> He's awful. Sometimes those kind of buyers, you are better off kickin to the curb. You'll never do enough for them & they are unrealistic.


 

Seriously!!!  He wants the house, the furniture AND the car but is going to offer less than asking price??  I feel bad for Madison because this guy is just a jerk.


----------



## Lanier

bagsforme said:


> I miss Chad.  He was the best from the show.  Why didn't he come back?  Wonder if he's still with his girlfriend.



Chad and Victoria broke up in April 2010.  But he still has 50% custody of Starlacakes. 

Victoria works/blogs for Chan Luu.


----------



## coachariffic

http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/bravo/2011_Feb_02_chad_rogers_lawyer_threat


----------



## Sassys

kirsten said:


> I actually like Josh Altman. He comes across as a cheesy car salesman type, but he does seem to be very friendly. Maybe he grew on me because he helped Ruth sell her condo for no commission.
> 
> Poor Madison with his horrible nightmare of a buyer!
> 
> Still miss Chaddycakes.


 

Me too!  Maybe it's because I am a New Yorker and he is from the east coast.


----------



## sweetnikki_6

I really miss Chad and his crazy OCD behavior.  He used to give me comic relief for the whole hour.  I'm still watching but it is definitely not the same.


----------



## dbtbandit67

i LOVE this show, i am so happy its back, i waited so long for it to come back. who else is watching?


----------



## dbtbandit67

coconutsboston said:


> Josh does look...different!
> 
> I wish they'd throw in a young female million dollar lister into the mix!



that's a good idea. season 1 had two female listers right?

chad leaving was a big hit. madison was definitely more expendable than chad. but that trio together was perfect chemistry

super-drama josh is still there though. should be worth watching


----------



## dbtbandit67

having to replace chad with some loser was kinda forced. you dont have to replace him with anyone, chad was irreplaceable. just make the show about madison and josh. it was starting with season 2 that the show started doing the "3 guys" format

the first season was about a number of agents. let the 4th be about 2 and the ghost of chad


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Like them all. Even the new guy, at least he's got something going. 

Don't care what Chads website states, anyone can embellish them. He was struggling at the end of the season, didn't seem to have the connections. 
And his being so defensive (a lawyer!) about leaving says something. 

This $3 million offer is interesting. Usually when someone wants someone elses name on the title, they have something to hid & don't want people to know what they own. Can be good or bad.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

These guys are showing really gorgeous homes!


----------



## cucumber

i don't miss chad, his OCD was so annoying.


----------



## dbtbandit67

i have to admit: josh altman isn't as bad as i thought he'd be. it's gonna be interesting to see an outsider come in and immediately have issues/interact with josh flagg and madison

what made chad great however was that you were interested in his personal life also. josh altman is a good agent but really is another stereotypical wannabee hot-shot with greasy hair oily skin that likes to go clubbing over the weekends. just as good of an agent if not better than the rest of them, but i dont think people are gonna be interested in him personally like they were with chad


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

I watch to see the houses they list/show. 

Probably the only one, don't care about their personal lives. I want to see how people work. Want more shows showing people with interesting work/jobs.


----------



## TwiggyStar

I think Josh Altman is my new fav.
Chaddy will always be my number one though, still miss him.
Josh Flagg is so overly dramatic it's funny but kind of annoying..
Madison just annoys me.. he always seems a little lost.


----------



## cjy

Vegas Long Legs said:


> I watch to see the houses they list/show.
> 
> Probably the only one, don't care about their personal lives. I want to see how people work. Want more shows showing people with interesting work/jobs.


 Me too. Of course I sell for a builder so watching them work is fun for me.


----------



## meluvs2shop

darn! i wanted to catch up on missed episodes but On Demand doesn't have it?!?


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

cjy said:


> Me too. Of course I sell for a builder so watching them work is fun for me.


 
Oh the stories you could tell. lol 

Been in enough residential & commercial transactions, feel like I could write a book. Especially the ones in Vegas. :weird:  The lying never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## cjy

Oh yeah^^


----------



## dbtbandit67

"a weirdo is just... a weird guy. an eccentric is a weird guy with money."

lol. i liked the agent josh flagg was working with on that mansion in encino that ended up not working out. less theatrical and dramatic, more pragmatic and workmanlike. more like the kind of agent your actually likely to come across in real life


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I can't believe that more peeps aren't commenting on this show. I love it but do so desperately miss Chaddycakes, lol. I didn't realize how much I love him until he was no longer:greengrin: 
All of his idiosyncrasies were delightful to watch. hee hee
Meh, Josh the new guys is b-o-r-i-n-g to me. Seems nice, just not tv worthy.
Of course love Maddycakes ha ha, he is hell of a sexy whatever. So nice and down to earth. I wish he would have spit fire all over this last POS guy he was working for. The Ahole who he couldn't please and wanted Hollywood to drop at his feet. Can't remember his name. I can't believe he thought he would be able to get the car as part of a packaged deal from a home sale. I know it happens but this foolery was expecting the moon and giving no room for Madison to work with.


----------



## dbtbandit67

^ I hear you. This is one of the best shows on TV, definitely better than a lot of other reality TV shows. These guys are out to make money

But who knows, it may catch on. I remember when I was first starting up the Mad Men threads here it had a small but loyal following at first also. But then by last season it had really picked up significantly. So maybe it just needs more time


----------



## dbtbandit67

Ladies: who do you think is the cutest agent?


----------



## Lanier

Josh F is still my favorite.


----------



## dbtbandit67

Here is a treat for all my tpf sisters that miss Chaddycakes

Chad, here's to hoping you'll be back for Season 5 

http://www.chadrogers.tv/
http://chadrogersblog.com/
Looks like Chad has already moved on from his ex-girlfriend and is enjoying his 50% custody of Starla.


----------



## Michele26

Does anyone know why Chaddycakes left? 

I love this show too.


----------



## dbtbandit67

that's an interesting question. i'd like to know myself

you should ask him


----------



## cjy

Madison and his watermelons cracked me up.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

dbtbandit67 said:


> ^ I hear you. This is one of the best shows on TV, definitely better than a lot of other reality TV shows. These guys are out to make money
> 
> But who knows, it may catch on. I remember when I was first starting up the Mad Men threads here it had a small but loyal following at first also. But then by last season it had really picked up significantly. So maybe it just needs more time



Yes, you could be very right. I don't mind our small little group as is.
We all have our own lil secret, lol.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I think Madison is super cute, adorable. It's not just his physical but I adore his charming personalty. Is Josh Flagg gay?


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Anyone see it last night? 
These guys made a couple of references to how hard it is to get customers.

The rock & roll house was gross. Dannie Bonadunce ex wife, interesting.


----------



## zippie

YIKES, I can't get past the new guys nose.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ I have a hard time seeing any of them as cute becuase of their cocky attitudes


----------



## Michele26

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I think Madison is super cute, adorable. It's not just his physical but I adore his charming personalty. Is Josh Flagg gay?



Josh Flagg is gay.


----------



## pursegrl12

Michele26 said:


> Josh Flagg is gay.


 
thats what i thought.....i love him!


----------



## Michele26

pursegrl12 said:


> thats what i thought.....i love him!




I love him and his grandmother.


----------



## Love Of My Life

pursegrl12 said:


> thats what i thought.....i love him!


 

who cares??? he adds his own personal touch and GRANDMA is awesome....


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Michele26 said:


> Josh Flagg is gay.



Thanks Michele.
I thought so.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

hotshot said:


> who cares??? he adds his own personal touch and GRANDMA is awesome....



It was just a question settle down


----------



## pursegrl12

hotshot said:


> who cares??? he adds his own personal touch and GRANDMA is awesome....


 
i didn't say i did care...did i?


----------



## Sassys

dbtbandit67 said:


> Here is a treat for all my tpf sisters that miss Chaddycakes
> 
> Chad, here's to hoping you'll be back for Season 5
> 
> http://www.chadrogers.tv/
> http://chadrogersblog.com/
> Looks like Chad has already moved on from his ex-girlfriend and is enjoying his 50% custody of Starla.


 

I am so glad he is gone.  His hair always annoyed me and his obsession with that dog was creepy.


----------



## dbtbandit67

pursegrl12 said:


> i didn't say i did care...did i?



josh altman cares


----------



## bagsforme

I didn't care for Josh Altman the first season but now, I'm really liking him.  Madison is adorable.


----------



## Sassys

bagsforme said:


> I didn't care for Josh Altman the first season but now, I'm really liking him.  Madison is adorable.



Uh, he has only been on this season for 3 episodes


----------



## meluvs2shop

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> *I think Madison is super cute, adorable.* It's not just his physical but I adore his charming personalty. Is Josh Flagg gay?



me too! and his laid back attitude is perfect for Malibu. 
i like all the guys on the show, even the new one is growing on me.
i also miss chad. i loved the friction between josh F & chad!
does anyone think there should be a woman realtor on the show to change things up a bit?


----------



## dbtbandit67

meluvs2shop said:


> me too! and his laid back attitude is perfect for Malibu.
> i like all the guys on the show, even the new one is growing on me.
> i also miss chad. i loved the friction between josh F & chad!
> *does anyone think there should be a woman realtor on the show to change things up a bit?*



sure. it could spice things up


----------



## dbtbandit67

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Anyone see it last night?
> These guys made a couple of references to how hard it is to get customers.
> 
> The rock & roll house was gross. Dannie Bonadunce ex wife, interesting.



I just finished it off my DVR right now. Great episode, I love this show. I am so happy for Madison and his sale 

Josh Flagg needs to step it up. He was on fire Season 2 and Season 3, he is well behind Altman and Madison in the sales wars. Looks like there's drama-a-brewin' between Madison and Altman over The Assistant :boxing:



cjy said:


> Madison and his watermelons cracked me up.



Haha I read your post before watching the show and was cracking up when he dropped the watermelons. Madison's a likeable guy, his mannerisms are funny. Thats probably why he does so well as an agent, he's a very likeable guy.

In buying a home that I personally would live in, I would pick Madison over Flagg, Altman, or even Chad simply because I wouldn't feel like Madison is trying to take advantage of me, you feel comfortable, at home. And I think that resonates with a lot of other people

He made a great sale in that last episode, and his idea to change the windows ended up being the difference. It was a little sweet gesture that ended up paying big time


----------



## Lanier

Bump - anyone watching right now?


----------



## Bella

No.  But I will be later.  Is it good so far? 


I kinda miss Chaddycakes too.


----------



## Lanier

Bella said:


> No.  But I will be later.  Is it good so far?



Josh A.and Heather went on their date. It was actually kind of cute.

Josh F.'s client is a transvestite. 

And Madison is boring so far as usual.


----------



## TwiggyStar

Josh and Heather's date was kind of awkward to watch.  I loved when his mommy called though!


----------



## cjy

Lanier said:


> Josh A.and Heather went on their date. It was actually kind of cute.
> 
> Josh F.'s client is a transvestite.
> 
> And Madison is boring so far as usual.


 I tuned in late and could not figure it out. Where was her adams apple??? She looked really good but her voice was deep.


----------



## kirsten

The tranny was gorgeous! Way hotter than me. lol


----------



## jchiara

Sassys said:


> I am so glad he is gone.  His hair always annoyed me and his obsession with that dog was creepy.



this!  could not STAND that guy....and how his girlfriend (well, never mind -- ugh -- bad bad BAD visual)......


----------



## jchiara

Michele26 said:


> Josh Flagg is gay.



Oh!  He is?  Oh!  Not that it matters to me but I had no idea.  Huh.

I'm so so so in love with this show.  I really am.  I recently moved away from L.A. and watching it just makes me feel warm and fuzzy all over...hee hee.....but seriously, this is a great show.  I download it first thing on Friday mornings.


----------



## coutureinatl

Lanier said:


> Josh F.'s client is a transvestite.



She is a famous transvestite. She was Billy Baldwin's love interest on the show Dirty Sexy Money


----------



## Love Of My Life

I thought the show was a hoot last night.. this transvestite was  smokin'


----------



## cjy

^ She was gorgeous. I am still wondering about the adams apple. Where was it?? That is normally how you can tell.


----------



## Sassys

cjy said:


> ^ She was gorgeous. I am still wondering about the adams apple. Where was it?? That is normally how you can tell.


 

Candis had her surgery years ago. Some news show did a piece on him/her.  It was very interesting.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candis_Cayne


----------



## cjy

Oh so she had a sex change?? Ok that would explain it. Her voice was deep but other than than, well, wow is all I can say. I was born female and would love to look like her.


----------



## cheermom09

Lanier said:


> Josh F.'s client is a transvestite.



I was wondering about her...


----------



## meluvs2shop

hotshot said:


> I thought the show was a hoot last night.. this transvestite was  smokin'



it was a great show! i love josh f! he always makes me laugh.
"... i've had 3 nose jobs ...and a chin implant and i still don't look that good!''


----------



## dbtbandit67

Just finished watching the new episode on my DVR, great show. I love that feeling of relief and joy when a sale finally closes, and I'm not even the one closing the deal. You get to watch their early struggles, their anticipation, and their relief when it finally works out. It's a great show. 

Josh Altman is alright. He's been making some big deals. Madison was a little unfair, starting a fight with him. When I saw the preview on Bravo I definitely thought Altman was gonna be the one instigating the conflict. But you can see Madison has a big issue with Altman dating Heather. I wonder how that's gonna play out.

Josh Flagg did good on that lease also. They ended up getting a good place for almost half of their budget. I wonder if that night club is already constructed?



jchiara said:


> this!  could not STAND that guy....and how his girlfriend (well, never mind -- ugh -- bad bad BAD visual)......



Say it baby just say it!


----------



## jchiara

well this is odd....

http://www.loopnet.com/xNet/MainSit....aspx?LID=16952155&SRID=1504007223&StepID=101

http://la.eater.com/archives/2010/0...te_still_serving_reopening_as_new_concept.php

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...Mexico_y_Barra-West_Hollywood_California.html

maybe they are old articles although some of these last reviews are just from late 2010?


----------



## dbtbandit67

Where in West Hollywood was Mexico located? Maybe I will stop by.


----------



## jchiara

dbtbandit67 said:


> Where in West Hollywood was Mexico located? Maybe I will stop by.



I know!  I was thinking the same thing -- somewhere on Santa Monica Blvd.  I hate to think all these 'sales' are just for the show and that Mexico really wasn't for sale and that they are happily doing business servin' up the guac and margaritas (although better for us, actually)....and FYI, I adored the pink!


----------



## pursegrl12

jchiara said:


> I know! I was thinking the same thing -- somewhere on Santa Monica Blvd. *I hate to think all these 'sales' are just for the show *and that Mexico really wasn't for sale and that they are happily doing business servin' up the guac and margaritas (although better for us, actually)....and FYI, I adored the pink!


 
i just assumed at least some of them were........


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wait. Not all the sales are real? 
I know some things are done solely for entertainment purposes but most sales are not really For Sale?


----------



## Lanier

meluvs2shop said:


> it was a great show! i love josh f! he always makes me laugh.
> "... i've had 3 nose jobs ...and a chin implant and i still don't look that good!''



I love Josh F too - That comment was hysterical!


----------



## jchiara

meluvs2shop said:


> Wait. Not all the sales are real?
> I know some things are done solely for entertainment purposes but most sales are not really For Sale?



who knows....????


----------



## kirsten

Anyone watch last night? The show moved to a new night - Tuesdays.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ watched... I'm over the chit chats w/Granny scenes


----------



## heyarnoldy

i love this show.

josh flagg is hilarious!
"wait...these cupcakes aren't real. lupe, you tricked me!"
"chapter 1: i'm a jew"


----------



## kirsten

I liked the part where they showed him on the toilet writing his book. lol


----------



## robbins65

love both the josh's.  josh flagg cracks me up.


----------



## jchiara

heyarnoldy said:


> i love this show.
> 
> josh flagg is hilarious!
> "wait...these cupcakes aren't real. lupe, you tricked me!"
> "chapter 1: i'm a jew"



He's so funny.......
I loved when he was at the broker's open at that huge house in Hidden Valley and the amount of food he consumed....!  He just kept going back and back and....I really do find him endearing.

I do remember his office being quite nicer though in previous seasons.  Am I mistaken....or was this home office that I was seeing before?


----------



## Michele26

jchiara said:


> He's so funny.......
> I loved when he was at the broker's open at that huge house in Hidden Valley and the amount of food he consumed....!  He just kept going back and back and....I really do find him endearing.
> 
> I do remember his office being quite nicer though in previous seasons.  Am I mistaken....or was this home office that I was seeing before?



I think what you're thinking of is his home office.

I bet he shares that office space and has access when he needs it. It doesn't look like an office he would have decorated.


----------



## Belle49

That one house with the concession stand, dog house, play house...GOOD LORD


----------



## dbtbandit67

Just finished the last episode on my DVR. Josh Altman is a solid broker. Is it just me or are the sales/commissions A LOT smaller than in previous seasons? Altman is the only one sustaining sales at their past rate.

It would be a big mistake for Madison to let Heather go. Let her pursue her idea, after all they will still be together. No use breaking it up. He's definitely blaming Altman for things that aren't his fault. There is a genuine misunderstanding there, similar to the misunderstandings that Chad and Josh Flagg have had. It's funny how many furious arguments can stem from genuinely misunderstanding each other.

Did anyone see that agent that Altman took the concierge to? The first one. HOLY SMOKES she was hot! Beautiful. And the way she played off her disappointment when Altman told her they were leaving. She kept herself together till they left. It really turned me on.

I think her or Heather would be the ideal female listing agent everyone here is hoping for.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I dunno. Josh Flagg is getting kind of gimicky. Like he wants his own show or something. Like a Jeff Lewis, Jr. I still like him but the schtick gets on my nerves sometimes. 

I like all of the guys. I love Madison. He is a cutie.

Back to a couple of eps ago...I guess I am getting old because I loved that house he showed to Gretchen Bonaduce. Including the old school appliances.


----------



## Belle49

Chad is really missed!


----------



## DC-Cutie

the show is too scripted now, not as interesting...


----------



## NoSnowHere

I've been missing it. Not as interested I guess. Hmm.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Whoa...Madison's fuchsia boxer-briefs!


----------



## Irishgal

BagOuttaHell said:


> I dunno. Josh Flagg is getting kind of gimicky. Like he wants his own show or something. Like a Jeff Lewis, Jr. I still like him but the schtick gets on my nerves sometimes.
> 
> I like all of the guys. I love Madison. He is a cutie.
> 
> Back to a couple of eps ago...I guess I am getting old because *I loved that house he showed to Gretchen Bonaduce.* Including the old school appliances.




I did as well. I love midcentury homes, and that one was wonderful.


----------



## jaa1169

I kind of wonder if  Josh F has aspergers? He relates in a really weird way. He is my favorite, though. I just started watching this season, so i don't know their histories, nuances, mannerisms etc. I do like this show though!


----------



## Irishgal

I cannot imagine why anyone would want to live in Venice, it is crowded, messy..no thanks.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love Madison. 

Josh Flagg is gay? Nah. What.A.Shocker.

Josh Altman reminds me of the young hot shots in NYC. He is so East Coast.


----------



## kirsten

BagOuttaHell said:


> I love Madison.
> 
> *Josh Flagg is gay? Nah. What.A.Shocker.*
> 
> Josh Altman reminds me of the young hot shots in NYC. He is so East Coast.



Yes, he is gay and has a boyfriend named Colton.

I downloaded Josh's book on my Kindle. Will start reading it soon.


----------



## Lanier

kirsten said:


> I downloaded Josh's book on my Kindle. Will start reading it soon.



I forgot the e-book version was already out! I think I'm going to download it this weekend. I bet it will be a good airport read.

I'm excited that they are finally showing Josh's boyfriend in the next episode.


----------



## TwiggyStar

I love this show! I do miss Chaddy, I thought he was great, but I think they found an excellent replacement for him.  Josh Altman is now my new fav! He is great at what he does, like when he negotiated the 16.5mil house. Josh Altman and Mikey are fun to watch.


----------



## jaa1169

Alot of the people i talked to today at work love chaddy, i wish i would have watched this show sooner

i guess i can watch online


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

where cna i watch online?


----------



## Sassys

Apprently Josh A. never sold that large beverly hills house that was on sale for $19.5 mil.

It's still on sale here http://www.thealtmanbrothers.com/72-Beverly-Park-Drive-a199935.html


----------



## Bella

Love Josh Flagg, he's an old soul.


----------



## cheermom09

Irishgal said:


> I cannot imagine why anyone would want to live in Venice, it is crowded, messy..no thanks.


 
OMG, I totally agree.  I feel like I need to shower after I've been in Venice.  It's not my favorite place!


----------



## Sassys

cheermom09 said:


> OMG, I totally agree. I feel like I need to shower after I've been in Venice. It's not my favorite place!


 
I agree, I went to Venice Beach once and that was quite enough.  It reminds me of the west village here in NYC.  But I don't feel like I need to shower after I hang in the west village.  Venice was just to much for this born and raised New Yorker.


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> Apprently Josh A. never sold that large beverly hills house that was on sale for $19.5 mil.
> 
> It's still on sale here http://www.thealtmanbrothers.com/72-Beverly-Park-Drive-a199935.html




It's up for 25 million now.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I didn't realize Josh A. works with his brother.  Has the brother appeared on the show?


----------



## Sassys

Bag*Snob said:


> I didn't realize Josh A. works with his brother. Has the brother appeared on the show?


 

He was on one episode, when their mother came to visit.  Josh had lunch with them.


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> It's up for 25 million now.


 

It was featured on E! News 2weeks ago (he gave a tour), so that is how I knew when he sold it, it was fake.  E! News said it was for $20mil.


----------



## kirsten

Sassys said:


> Apprently Josh A. never sold that large beverly hills house that was on sale for $19.5 mil.
> 
> It's still on sale here http://www.thealtmanbrothers.com/72-Beverly-Park-Drive-a199935.html



It did sell in 2010 but it looks like the people who bought it are selling it again. What a huge price increase.

Price History
Date	Description	Price	Chg	sqft	Source	 
02/06/2011	 Listed for sale *	 $25,000,000	 51.5%	 $1,250	 Hilton & Hyland	
11/16/2010	 Sold	 $16,500,000	 -15.4%	 $825	 Public Record	
06/05/2010	 Listed for sale *	 $19,500,000	 500%	 $975	 Westside Estate Agency	
12/04/1997	 Sold	 $3,250,000	 --	 $162	 Public Record


----------



## kirsten

Looks like the Altmans were the selling agents of Kim Kardashian's house.

http://www.thealtmanbrothers.com/3145-Abington-a148307.html


----------



## Sassys

kirsten said:


> Looks like the Altmans were the selling agents of Kim Kardashian's house.
> 
> http://www.thealtmanbrothers.com/3145-Abington-a148307.html


 

Yeah, I read that in an article when she first bought it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^read that as well


----------



## Belle49

kirsten said:


> It did sell in 2010 but it looks like the people who bought it are selling it again. What a huge price increase.
> 
> Price History
> Date    Description    Price    Chg    sqft    Source
> 02/06/2011     Listed for sale *     $25,000,000     51.5%     $1,250     Hilton & Hyland
> 11/16/2010     Sold     $16,500,000     -15.4%     $825     Public Record
> 06/05/2010     Listed for sale *     $19,500,000     500%     $975     Westside Estate Agency
> 12/04/1997     Sold     $3,250,000     --     $162     Public Record




They didn't want to pay that much but now they want to sell it for that much. SMH


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

^^ amazing isn't it. 

Can you pull up who bought it in November, kirsten.


----------



## Bella

When Josh said, "you're 90, you've got another 10 years.. "  and Grandmother says, "oh yeah, can I get that in writing?"  lol  They're a cute pair.


----------



## meluvs2shop

kirsten said:


> Looks like the Altmans were the selling agents of Kim Kardashian's house.
> 
> http://www.thealtmanbrothers.com/3145-Abington-a148307.html



her house is gorgeous! why did she sell it? does anyone know?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I can't wait to hear more about Colten tomorrow!


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> her house is gorgeous! why did she sell it? does anyone know?


 

Josh was her agent when she bought it.  She did not sell it.


----------



## kirsten

meluvs2shop said:


> her house is gorgeous! why did she sell it? does anyone know?



Josh A was the agent for the sellers of the home. KK was buying it. She still lives there. It is a beautiful home.


----------



## kirsten

Vegas Long Legs said:


> ^^ amazing isn't it.
> 
> Can you pull up who bought it in November, kirsten.



I used to work for an appraisal company and had access to owner information but I don't work there anymore.


----------



## Sassys

Vegas Long Legs said:


> ^^ amazing isn't it.
> 
> Can you pull up who bought it in November, kirsten.


 
according to real estalker - http://realestalker.blogspot.com/2009/03/big-beverly-park-sell-off.html

Next on the list, and rare for Beverly Park, is a unabashedly contemporary crib owned by porn purveyor Norm Zada which just appeared on the open market this week with an asking price of $24,500,000.

Although Mister Zada earned a doctorate from UC Berkeley, worked as an adjunct professor of mathematics at institutions of higher learning like Stanford and Columbia, became a champion poker player _and_ a money manager, he chose to make his big bucks and major mark on the world with a seriously smutty magazine called _Perfect 10_ in which women who have not had any cosmetic surgery are pictured baring their naughty bits and nether parts in all their extremely explicit glory.

According to listing information, the 6.79 acre estate includes an approximately 15,000 square foot main house plus an approximately 5,000 square foot guest house connected to the main house by a glass and steel bridge. Altogether the property includes 11 bedrooms and 18 bathrooms as well as dance _and_ art studios, a gym, office, library and all the other rooms expected in a house the size of a small airport. Exterior amenities include parking for a bevy of Mister Zada's "natural" beauties, a paddle ball court with pavilion, vast stretches of flat lawn perfect for a rousing game of strip croquet and a swimming pool and spa not nearly as orgy-sized as one might expect from the home of a proud pornographer.


----------



## kirsten

Sassys said:


> according to real estalker - http://realestalker.blogspot.com/2009/03/big-beverly-park-sell-off.html
> 
> Next on the list, and rare for Beverly Park, is a unabashedly contemporary crib owned by porn purveyor Norm Zada which just appeared on the open market this week with an asking price of $24,500,000.
> 
> Although Mister Zada earned a doctorate from UC Berkeley, worked as an adjunct professor of mathematics at institutions of higher learning like Stanford and Columbia, became a champion poker player _and_ a money manager, he chose to make his big bucks and major mark on the world with a seriously smutty magazine called _Perfect 10_ in which women who have not had any cosmetic surgery are pictured baring their naughty bits and nether parts in all their extremely explicit glory.
> 
> According to listing information, the 6.79 acre estate includes an approximately 15,000 square foot main house plus an approximately 5,000 square foot guest house connected to the main house by a glass and steel bridge. Altogether the property includes 11 bedrooms and 18 bathrooms as well as dance _and_ art studios, a gym, office, library and all the other rooms expected in a house the size of a small airport. Exterior amenities include parking for a bevy of Mister Zada's "natural" beauties, a paddle ball court with pavilion, vast stretches of flat lawn perfect for a rousing game of strip croquet and a swimming pool and spa not nearly as orgy-sized as one might expect from the home of a proud pornographer.



Norm Zada was the seller, not the buyer. Looks like a place a porn dude would be into.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

^^^ Almost can see him taken pictures there. lol  Guess he could purchase the house as a company asset under those circumstances.

Thanks Sassy!

Was under the imprssion that the buyer who bought in Nov. lived out of the country.


----------



## kirsten

In mid-November of 2010, several month before the von Furstenbergs closed on their new Beverly Park pad, porno king Norm Zada's arduous Beverly Park real estate journey finally came to an end when he unloaded his white elephant for $16,500,000 to an unnamed buyer. The sale price is considerably more then the von Furstenbergs paid for their (smaller) spread in South Beverly Park and a whopping 33% less than the original asking price of $24,500,000. Now children, here's the icing on this slice of juicy Beverly Park pie: The unnamed buyer&#8211;wealthy Saudis according to a trusted informant we'll Beverly Park&#8211;quickly caught an acute case of The Real Estate Fickle and just 2.5 months after purchasing the property flipped the beehawtcha back on the market with an astonishing asking price of&#8211;wait for it, wait for it&#8211;$25,000,000. We're not sure what makes the (alleged) Saudi owner think the house has gained $8,500,000 in value in just a couple of months but if we've said it once we've said it 8.5 million times: Who are we to question or comprehend the weird real estate ways of the wildly wealthy? These things simply make no sense to us mere financial mortals.

Later down it says...

Norm Zada's former home, (allegedly) bought by wealthy Saudis in late 2010, is back on the market for $25,000,000 and real estate reality television junkies will recognize the listing agent as toothy and dapper Matthew Altman who appears on the current season of Million Dollar Listing. Weighing in at 29,069 square foot, the duplex palace with 18 bedrooms and a flabbergasting 28 bathrooms is listed at $19,999,000 and owned&#8211;we've been told by a number of those in the know&#8211;by some Saudi royal or another.

http://realestalker.blogspot.com/2011/02/rash-of-recent-sales-in-beverly-park.html


----------



## kirsten

Colton is a cutie! Josh F has good taste!


----------



## kirsten

Utt-oh Josh F is insulting Chad on Twitter. Kind of immature.

Chad is doing a contest for a "Talk Is Cheap" shirt. He is giving one away to whoever tweets his twitter the most.

JoshFlagg1 
@chadrogerstv I DO! HOW DO I WIN???

JoshFlagg1 
RT: @Chadrogerstv: WHO WANTS TO WIN A FREE TALK IS CHEAP SHIRT? -- Do you think I could win this one???Hmmm my dog does need a new pee pad!

Earlier he retweeted...

RobAlgoziniJr Rob Algozini Jr 
by JoshFlagg1@ 
@JoshFlagg1 Now if only Chad Rogers would come out then it would make all three original cast members gay! LOL

Richy_Rich84 Richard Simpson 
by JoshFlagg1
#ComeOutChad I agree ! I mean hell if @ricky_martin can do it anyone can ! Right @JoshFlagg1 ?!

RobAlgoziniJr Rob Algozini Jr 
by JoshFlagg1
@joshflagg1 @madisonmalibu @chadrogerstv Let's make this a trending topic by popular demand #ComeOutChad Tweet all your followersssssss


----------



## bagsforme

^that is bad.  Calling someone out on twitter even if they are/aren't.  
Why do people like to start fights on Twitter?


----------



## NoSnowHere

And Chad is not gay. Right?


----------



## DC-Cutie

NoSnowHere said:


> And Chad is not gay. Right?


 
I thought he was, even though he had a 'girlfriend'...


----------



## NYCBelle

I love this show lol we're always watching it. DH enjoy these real estate reality shows.  Josh Altman is my fave...yes he's a cocky bastard but there is something about him that I love hahaha


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought he was, even though he had a 'girlfriend'...


 

I second that.  IMO, he is gay!  No straight man acts that crazy over a tea-cup dog.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I second that. IMO, he is gay! No straight man acts that crazy over a tea-cup dog.


 
the perfectly coifed pre-Justin Beiber hair cut..  I... die...


----------



## Love Of My Life

bagsforme said:


> ^that is bad. Calling someone out on twitter even if they are/aren't.
> Why do people like to start fights on Twitter?


 

    agree here.. things have the potential to escalate.. why subject

    yourself to something like that???


----------



## Love Of My Life

NoSnowHere said:


> And Chad is not gay. Right?


 

 yeah, right??


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> I second that. IMO, he is gay! No straight man acts that crazy over a tea-cup dog.


 
exactly


----------



## TwiggyStar

Am I the only person who doesn't think Chad is gay? He did have a girlfriend.. 
Josh F annoys me. He's a trouble maker.
I really like Altman, he's really great at his job.


----------



## Sassys

TwiggyStar said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't think Chad is gay? He did have a girlfriend..
> Josh F annoys me. He's a trouble maker.
> I really like Altman, he's really great at his job.


 

Darling there are *plenty *of gay men with girlfriends.  It's called being on the "Down Low" aka Denial

Elton John was married to a woman years ago.  Ricky Martin use to have sex with women all the time.


----------



## Belle49

I could care less if Chad is gay, Josh calling him out like that is so wrong!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Belle49 said:


> I could care less if Chad is gay, *Josh calling him out like that is so wrong!*



I agree.  I still don't think he's gay, maybe I'm in denial about his denial, or maybe he really is straight, I don't know, I just have always thought he was rather eccentric and weird, but I liked him.  I wish he was still on the show, he was funny to watch.


----------



## TXGirlie

I like them all, but there should be another straight guy featured on the show to balance it out a bit.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sassys said:


> I second that.  IMO, he is gay!  *No straight man acts that crazy over a tea-cup dog*.


----------



## CCfor C

Sassys said:


> I second that.  IMO, he is gay!  No straight man acts that crazy over a tea-cup dog.




LOL!!! Who knows...but I tend to agree w/ the gaga over the dog...and that hair...used to drive me nuts to watch him making sure every hair was in perfect place...how can you do your work properly when you are so obsessed?? 

I like Josh Flagg...(have I already said that??)...I told a friend he was gay (before he let "the world" know)..and she looked at me like I was crazy...I have a very good gaydar...


----------



## GirlyGirl4

I've wondered about Josh Flagg.. He never had any girls around in any of the seasons, but he never struck me as gay. I still love him!

I love all these guys. I do think that the other Josh is darling


----------



## AlovesJ

Josh Altman's seller (the house on Mulholland Dr.) was definitely wearing some makeup.


----------



## cjy

AlovesJ said:


> Josh Altman's seller (the house on Mulholland Dr.) was definitely wearing some makeup.


 Oh yeah! I noticed too. I think I saw some eye pencil and something with the brows as well. Face for sure!


----------



## cjy

Boy the physic sure seemed right on, kinda freaky.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Bravo likes psychics. RHWBH, & RHWMia both had one too. 
She was good!


----------



## kcf68

TwiggyStar said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't think Chad is gay? He did have a girlfriend..
> Josh F annoys me. He's a trouble maker.
> I really like Altman, he's really great at his job.


 
Chad is bisexual.  He stated that in one of the earlier shows.  He is equal opportunity but he leans more towards men...


----------



## kirsten

kcf68 said:


> Chad is bisexual.  He stated that in one of the earlier shows.  He is equal opportunity but he leans more towards men...



That was Madison that said that, then he ended up just coming out that he was gay. Chad is (claims) straight.


----------



## mommyof01

That was definitely Madison who said that, not chad


----------



## cheermom09

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Bravo likes psychics. She was good!


 

She _was_ good!  But, the whole thing was a little creepy!!!


----------



## pursegrl12

cheermom09 said:


> She _was_ good! But, the whole thing was a little creepy!!!


 
not to rain on anyone's parade but she could have easily found out that information before she came to the house. his name & how he died.


----------



## Michele26

^^I thought the same thing.


----------



## cheermom09

pursegrl12 said:


> not to rain on anyone's parade but she could have easily found out that information before she came to the house. his name & how he died.


 

Yep, good point, you're completely right.


----------



## kirsten

pursegrl12 said:


> not to rain on anyone's parade but she could have easily found out that information before she came to the house. his name & how he died.



So true.


----------



## Daydrmer

nm


----------



## cheermom09

Is the season over already?


----------



## cjy

^Yes last week was it for the season.


----------



## cheermom09

cjy said:


> ^Yes last week was it for the season.


 

Thank you!


Omg, that was such a short season!!!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

pursegrl12 said:


> not to rain on anyone's parade but she could have easily found out that information before she came to the house. his name & how he died.


 
They lied about how he died. The psychic picked up the true way he died, according to the R E agent. Being unconscience & vomiting, passing out etc. (May the poor guy now RIP.)
(Most families never admit someone dies of alcohol or drug addiction.)


----------



## TwiggyStar

That psychic seemed like quite the fraud to me..


----------



## meluvs2shop

Vegas Long Legs said:


> They lied about how he died. The psychic picked up the true way he died, according to the R E agent. *Being unconscience & vomiting, passing out etc.* (May the poor guy now RIP.)
> (Most families never admit someone dies of alcohol or drug addiction.)



_That freaked me out b/c a few months ago I lost a friend the same exact way. It was so eery that I had to call my other friend. I know they were not talking about our friend of course but it just brought back some feelings, especially since he was young.
Anyway, that house was such a good buy in Malibu that if I could I probably would have jumped on it too. 

The seller on Mulhulloand Drive freaked me out a bit...don't know why really.

Sad to see the season end already. I really like Heather & Josh together but it seems that Heather is close enough to Madison to let him know just how serious she is about moving on before going on job interviews. Let's face it, Madison's office is not huge. 

_


----------



## robbins65

That seller was weird!  So sad the season is already over


----------



## curlsjang

So sad that this season is over so quickly. I actually just started watching the show this season because I used to not like the realtors on the show. But I caught a recent episode, it's actually quite interesting and really like it now.


----------



## KayuuKathey

The season is over wow. I thought Madison was a little too tough on Josh but I understood where he was coming from, he cares for Heather like a sister.


But anyway, the funniest part was the twins....he hired as interns. Walking into a room, it has to flow. The hands are all over the place in the air! lol!


----------



## yesenia1070

KayuuKathey said:


> But anyway, the funniest part was the twins....he hired as interns. Walking into a room, it has to flow. The hands are all over the place in the air! lol!


 

yea that was funny but hey what happened to the girls all of a sudden there not there.. he should at least mention what happened??


----------



## KayuuKathey

yesenia1070 said:


> yea that was funny but hey what happened to the girls all of a sudden there not there.. he should at least mention what happened??



His character is hilarious in general. I thought he was a bit..well a little opportunistic towards them but idk.

Lol him drinking his tea around the table and all that, was too funny.


----------



## tadpolenyc

meluvs2shop said:


> _That freaked me out b/c a few months ago I lost a friend the same exact way. It was so eery that I had to call my other friend. I know they were not talking about our friend of course but it just brought back some feelings, especially since he was young.
> Anyway, that house was such a good buy in Malibu that if I could I probably would have jumped on it too.
> 
> *The seller on Mulhulloand Drive freaked me out a bit...don't know why really.*
> 
> Sad to see the season end already. I really like Heather & Josh together but it seems that Heather is close enough to Madison to let him know just how serious she is about moving on before going on job interviews. Let's face it, Madison's office is not huge.
> 
> _



me too. it's like he was channeling patrick bateman in american psycho. that, or it may have been the obvious (and lame) pouting thing he was doing with his lips. he was a cheeseball.

i'm looking forward to million dollar listing nyc.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why hasn't anyone from this show been on WWH with Andy Cohen?


----------



## mashanyc

The house on Mullholland was amazing. I would love to know who was interior designer. Of course a space like that would cost ALOT more in Manhattan but i just love it. my fav house


----------



## meluvs2shop

^i didn't like the location of the house. it was off a very busy intersection.


----------



## Sassys

mashanyc said:


> The house on Mullholland was amazing. I would love to know who was interior designer. Of course a space like that would cost ALOT more in Manhattan but i just love it. my fav house


 

Looks like it's back on the market http://www.elitelahomes.com/idx/mls-10492657-14200_mulholland_drive_los_angeles_ca_90077


----------



## bagsforme

^Hmmm, wonder if it never sold the first time.  Wasn't it sold on the show for 3.2 with all furniture?


----------



## kirsten

Looks like it never sold. Maybe it fell out of escrow after the show has wrapped up? Altman is still the listing agent.

01/21/2011	 Price change *	 $2,999,000	 -3.2%	 $710	 Hilton & Hyland	
01/13/2011	 Price change *	 $3,099,000	 -4.6%	 $734	 Hilton & Hyland	
11/24/2010	 Listed for sale *	 $3,249,000	 -5.8%	 $770	 Hilton & Hyland


----------



## mashanyc

meluvs2shop said:


> ^i didn't like the location of the house. it was off a very busy intersection.


I have no clue about LA. NYC girl here. busy intersections everywhere. LOL Just loved the look the design of the loft and the furniture. That was my dream house. love love love


----------



## mashanyc

nm


----------



## pursegrl12

that house is insane!! in a good way!! love, love, love every design feature. VERY well thought out & executed.


----------



## kirsten

I tweeted Altman to see what's up with the Mulholland house. Let's see if he tweets me back. Josh Flagg and Chad always tweet back. Chad is actually very nice and it's his 34th birthday today.


----------



## pond23

meluvs2shop said:


> ^i didn't like the location of the house. it was off a very busy intersection.


 
^ I agree. I know that interesection, and for me it would be a deal breaker. (Not that I could afford the house - LOL!) With the crazy driving that goes around there with guys in their sports cars, it's a no-no for me.


----------



## lelgin

The house on Mulholland still shows that it is owned by a Richard Mahr who purchased the property in 2005. Don't know if Rick and Richard are the same person. I read somewhere that was an actor. 

Regarding the psychic, I think she probably did a little research before going to the house. I conducted my own research and was able to find the name of the person that died in the house his Facebook page, etc.... within 15 minutes. Curious enough the buyers of the house have the same last name as Madison. Could be a coincidence.


----------



## kirsten

Here is what someone said on LA Curbed.



> So here's the real scoop on these properties....the flagg listing on Beverly drive actually closed at the end of 2008. It was never listed on the mls so who knows if he was even really the agent in it. All that construction that was going on was probably started by the new owner who let them film the show there so it could make flagg look like he was actually closing a sale this year. By the way every single closing by flagg that was featured on the show this season was bs.
> 
> The altman listing on mulholland drive is a horrendous overpriced house at a MAJOR intersection. The deal as featured on the show did not close, but is now pending yet again on the mls at 2,999,995. I would be highly surprised if it ever closed at anything close to that. This season altman had two legit deals...the big one for 16,000,000 and the loft he did for free in downtown LA. That large closing is probably what got altman on the show but he hasn't done much since.
> 
> The Madison put together this episode was for his parents who do live in Texas in a huge mansion that's worth about a million less than what they owe. They have actually been trying to sell it. Other than this deal for his folks every other deal featured on this show for Madison was bs.
> 
> Hey folks, it's all public record!


----------



## kirsten

I did some more googling and remember the Russian client Madison had who wanted the car with the deal? That house is owned by Jamie Kennedy.

http://realestalker.blogspot.com/2007/07/new-digs-of-jamie-kennedy.html

Here he is driving the car...

http://notsomebody.com/2010/12/24/jamie-kennedy-needs-a-shave/


----------



## Sassys

kirsten said:


> Here is what someone said on LA Curbed.


 
Interesting.  I was in LA last week and we passed by the Flagg house under construction.  It is still under construction


----------



## tomz_grl

kirsten said:


> Here is what someone said on LA Curbed.


 
It kind of makes me sad knowing now that all those deals are BS.


----------



## kirsten

Sassys said:


> Interesting.  I was in LA last week and we passed by the Flagg house under construction.  It is still under construction



Yeah apparently it was bought in 2008. It hasn't been listed for sale since then, so the people who bought it in 2008 are doing construction on the property. They let Josh Flagg come in and pretend he was selling a home under construction, but the house was really never on the market. Kind of disappointing to find this out. 

I guess it makes sense though because Josh Flagg states in his book he does not sell real estate by volume. He only sells a couple houses a year, but they are big million properties. They probably only film them for a couple weeks/months so they have to set up some pretend deals. Josh Flagg didn't sell a single house this season.


----------



## kirsten

tomz_grl said:


> It kind of makes me sad knowing now that all those deals are BS.



Me too. I will still continue to watch because I love looking at the houses, but still disappointing.


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> It kind of makes me sad knowing now that all those deals are BS.


 

I know.  I said when I hit the lotto and move to LA, I was going to go straight to Josh A


----------



## kirsten

They are all still realtors, just not doing as many deals as we see on TV.

From another realtor in LA


> I know several agents at one of the real estate companies featured in the show. I was told 90% of the deals you see on the show are staged, SHOCKER.
> 
> Chad's too busy selling houses to do another season. His sales are not staged. He books a very impressive amount of big-dollar deals. It doesn't hurt to have your gramps co-found one of LA's best celebrity PR firms, Rodgers and Cowan in Beverly Hills. Though he has a nice flow of referral business from the PR firm, if he was not good they would not continue send him clients, family or not.
> 
> I've been sucked into watching the show, it's a cross between House Hunter's and Professional Wrestling. If I want to watch a realistic show about real estate I go with Selling New York, and soon to come Selling LA


----------



## kirsten

Sorry I keep posting but I keep reading stuff on the MDL homes that I think is interesting. I hope others do too.

So remember the house that Josh A showed the guy who was buying a house for his overseas client? The first house he looked at, but the buyer guy said it didn't fit his clients type? The American Idol finalists moved into that house, but then moved out because they all said it was haunted!



> Does this house look haunted to you? According to TMZ, it's so haunted that the "American Idol" contestants who were living there moved out on Monday night. The nine bedroom house in Beverly Hills was just built in 2008, and is on the market for $12 million. As far as we can see, it's haunted by a failed escrow, dark listing photos, and nice views (spoooooky). But it might also be haunted by the ghost of "Million Dollar Listing" dreams. Josh A. showed the house to a "high-end concierge" a few weeks ago, but the guy didn't even want to finish the tour. Maybe he was just too scared--the "American Idol" singers say they witnessed flickering lights, a spider invasion, and (seriously) a bed sheet floating down a hallway. Also, apparently the roof leaked.



It's still for sale if anyone is interested. http://www.redfin.com/CA/Beverly-Hills/12300-Mulholland-Dr-90210/home/23465577


----------



## Sassys

kirsten said:


> Sorry I keep posting but I keep reading stuff on the MDL homes that I think is interesting. I hope others do too.
> 
> So remember the house that Josh A showed the guy who was buying a house for his overseas client? The first house he looked at, but the buyer guy said it didn't fit his clients type? The American Idol finalists moved into that house, but then moved out because they all said it was haunted!
> 
> 
> 
> It's still for sale if anyone is interested. http://www.redfin.com/CA/Beverly-Hills/12300-Mulholland-Dr-90210/home/23465577


 

I saw an article about that house and I thought it looked familar


----------



## kirsten

^Now that poor house will probably never sell! I wouldn't want a haunted house either though. Eeek!


----------



## pursegrl12

kirsten said:


> Sorry I keep posting but I keep reading stuff on the MDL homes that I think is interesting. I hope others do too.
> 
> So remember the house that Josh A showed the guy who was buying a house for his overseas client? The first house he looked at, but the buyer guy said it didn't fit his clients type? *The American Idol finalists moved into that house,* but then moved out because they all said it was haunted!
> 
> 
> 
> It's still for sale if anyone is interested. http://www.redfin.com/CA/Beverly-Hills/12300-Mulholland-Dr-90210/home/23465577


 
i thought so!!! when i saw that house on AI, i knew i recognized it!!

p.s.-it's an ugly house! whoever designed it has no sense of scale. it'a just a bunch of volumous spaces with furniture thrown in.


----------



## Sassys

kirsten said:


> ^Now that poor house will probably never sell! I wouldn't want a haunted house either though. Eeek!


 
I didn't know the California law says you have to tell the potential buyer if someone died in the house.  Interesting.  Wonder if NYC has the same law.


----------



## kirsten

Sassys said:


> I didn't know the California law says you have to tell the potential buyer if someone died in the house.  Interesting.  Wonder if NYC has the same law.



I think by law you have to say if someone died in the house within the last 3 years. If you ask if anyone died in the home prior to those 3 years, most realtors will disclose that information to protect themselves from a lawsuit, but they are not obligated to tell you that information.


----------



## Michele26

The AI contestants remarked that the roof was leaking and they had to leave.


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> The AI contestants remarked that the roof was leaking and they had to leave.


 

Wasn't that house also on another reality show?


----------



## kirsten

Sassys said:


> Wasn't that house also on another reality show?



Yup, you're right. I guess it was used in "Ochocinco: The Ultimate Catch."


----------



## Sassys

You are GOOD!!!  When it comes to real estate you are always on point!!!

Are you in CA real estate or is just a hobby?  I love looking at real estate (mansions and mega NYC condos).


----------



## kirsten

It's just a hobby for me. Like you I love looking at real estate.  Today I happen to be really bored and lazy so I have been googling all this.


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> Wasn't that house also on another reality show?



Which one do you think it was on?


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> Which one do you think it was on?


 
I don't watch AI, but I remember seeing it somewhere when I saw it on MDL.  I also have never seen the Ocho Cinco show.  Maybe I ws shannel surfing and saw it, or possibly on E! News.  They always show homes that are featured on a reality show.


----------



## Michele26

Sassy..that was the house the current group from AI was staying at. I didn't know it was until I remembered one of them commenting they were leaving that house the roof was leaking.


----------



## kirsten

&#8216;American Idol&#8217; Contestants Dish About Haunted House!

As things heat up on American Idol when two contestants get eliminated tonight, there&#8217;s a spooky story taking place off-stage. Contestants told OK! about the haunted house which is freaking them out!

What is the deal, is their house really haunted? Apparently, the answer is a resounding yes. &#8220;I saw a hand in the garage! I have witnesses!&#8221; James Durbin told OK! &#8220;I opened the door to the garage &#8211; I was trying to freak out Pia [Toscano] &#8211; and it freaked me out because I saw something white that looked like an arm that kind of came down.&#8221;

From their stories, it sounds like the last thing they should be doing is watching a horror movie in the mansion! Lauren Alaina notes, &#8220;We were watching a scary movie before that and we were all freaked out and me and Pia decided to sleep downstairs and James was making fun of us, opens the garage door and supposedly sees a hand falling down from the ceiling!&#8221;

The hand wasn&#8217;t the only thing freaking out the Idol crew. Scotty McCreery chimes in, &#8220;Stefano&#8217;s [Langone] face was priceless when the sheets were blowing everywhere.&#8221; Naima Adedapo adds, &#8220;Even though I&#8217;m a very logical person it was a little disturbing for it to be 2:30 in the morning and having the door blow open with leaves flying in. Then I put a huge chair in front of it and it still blew open!&#8221;

So, what do you do now when there&#8217;s a falling hand and sheets and leaves blowing everywhere? &#8220;We left the house,&#8221; admits Stefano. Although James notes they &#8220;loved the house,&#8221; Stefano indicates it was &#8220;just kind of falling apart.&#8221; Plus, Naima adds, &#8220;It wasn&#8217;t up to par.&#8221; Consider the contestants currently in transition as they&#8217;re crashing at a hotel. &#8220;We relocated, it&#8217;s a temporary thing,&#8221; says Stefano. &#8220;We&#8217;re at some hotel now and we&#8217;re going somewhere else.&#8221;


----------



## Love Of My Life

interesting, hmmmm


----------



## meluvs2shop

_It's back with a new season! Did anyone watch? I just did. I still love Josh Flagg. lol_





> Season 5
> 
> The most buzzed-about real estate gurus return to Bravo for a brand new season of Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles. Josh Flagg, Madison Hildebrand, and Josh Altman give viewers an up-close and personal look inside the high-stakes, cutthroat world of the Los Angeles' real estate market
> 
> Season 5 puts the spotlight on Josh Altman, Josh Flagg, and Madison Hildebrand, three of LA's most aggressive real estate magnates selling the high life at high prices in the most exclusive neighborhoods in town; Hollywood, Beverly Hills, and Malibu. Tensions will rise, open houses will flow and clients will test their patience as the guys weather a tough market and trying times in their personal and professional lives in the City of Angels.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Josh A. is a horrible actor.   I like Josh F and Madison.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^his big goofy smile bothers me and i usually prefer a man that likes to smile but his seems insincere. madison comes across as a sweetheart but why would heather play him like that? bc of her new b/f altman? so shady to me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

what happened to Chad?


----------



## coutureinatl

DC-Cutie said:


> what happened to Chad?



Chad left a few seasons ago.


----------



## DC-Cutie

coutureinatl said:


> Chad left a few seasons ago.



I know he left, I was just wondering if there were underlying issues surrounding his departure.  He butted heads with Josh Flagg.


----------



## coutureinatl

Found these articles about Chad online. One seems much less biased than the other. Also found Chad's website.



http://communityvoices.sites.post-g...on-dollar-listing-returns-minus-a-cast-member

http://realitytvmagazine.sheknows.c...rmer-million-dollar-listing-star-chad-rogers/

http://www.chadrogersblog.com/


----------



## InTheDesert

coutureinatl said:


> Chad left a few seasons ago.



I saw Chad at Coachella in April and he is even more awkward in person, if that's even possible since he was so weird on the show. We yelled out his name and he just seemed lost.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> Josh A. is a horrible actor.   I like Josh F and Madison.



Josh A. is just annoying and a bad actor to me as well. I'm meh about Madison. I kinda like Josh F. 

Do people watch this show when new episodes come on? I only watch in reruns. When I'm bored. And don't have anything else to do. Same goes for any iteration of the Kardashians.


----------



## coutureinatl

I didn't realize the new season started but I programmed the DVR and will catch up this weekend. Overall this is not a show I watch live but rather at a later time.

Josh F is my favorite, Josh A is too cocky and Madison is whiny


----------



## curlsjang

Love this show and so glad to watch the new season. I think Josh and Josh are really good at what they do, personality aside. I was so impressed that Josh F. knew so much about art and antiques in that first episode and I love his grandma giving him advice. She is really funny. If I want to buy or sell a house, I would definitely call the two Josh, not Madison.


----------



## DC-Cutie

InTheDesert said:


> I saw Chad at Coachella in April and he is even more awkward in person, if that's even possible since he was so weird on the show. We yelled out his name and he just seemed lost.



 Wondered if chad was gay/bi-sexual or just confused. He seems socially awkward.


----------



## sandicat3

coutureinatl said:


> Chad left a few seasons ago.


  I really miss Chad. Wish they would bring him back!


----------



## Sassys

Love this show! I like both Josh A and Josh F. I would definitely hire Josh A., he seems to fight for his clients.  Sometimes you need a shark to get what you want. Could not stand Chad and his super mario brothers mushroom man haircut.

Love Josh F's grandmother


----------



## Lanier

I love this show and Josh Flagg in particular. If you're a Josh fan, then I recommend his book. It's a fun and fast read. 

Am I the only one who thinks he is pretty cute?

Josh A. is okay, he grew on me throughout the last season. I'm curious to see how the Heather/Madison/Josh triangle plays out.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Sassys said:


> Love this show! I like both Josh A and Josh F. I would definitely hire Josh A., he seems to fight for his clients.  Sometimes you need a shark to get what you want. Could not stand Chad and his super mario brothers mushroom man haircut.
> 
> Love Josh F's grandmother



+1



Lanier said:


> I'm curious to see how the Heather/Madison/Josh triangle plays out.



Me too!  I think Heather means well and doesn't want to "betray" Madison.   She wants to spread her wings, but having Josh A as a boyfriend definitely complicates things up.  After the wine throwing, I don't think there's any going back between Heather & Madison.


----------



## alliemia

i think madison didn't get the whole picture. heather didn't go in with the intention of co-listing with josh. the guy didn't trust her, so it was the only option. i think since it was a very expensive listing she did the right thing. too bad it comes to petty firing, drink throwing, etc.


----------



## Laziza

Off course she's going to co-list with her boyfriend!
Madisons expects her to bring business...Why would she do that? She sleeps with Josh, spends all time with Josh, but would bring business to Madison?
Lol, thats pretty naive...


----------



## kalodie1

Love, love, love Josh Flagg...love his BF, his grandmother, his wardrobe and entire demeanor.  He is simply adorable.


----------



## Aimee3

I watched the latest episode but how did I miss Heather throwing a drink in Madison's face?  It was in the coming attractions last week, so I thought it would have been in the latest episode, but it wasn't....or did my dvd not record all of the show?


----------



## Laziza

Aimee3 said:


> I watched the latest episode but how did I miss Heather throwing a drink in Madison's face?  It was in the coming attractions last week, so I thought it would have been in the latest episode, but it wasn't....or did my dvd not record all of the show?



I think it'll be this coming season  They did not have any fights on the first episode. Yet


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Adore Flagg's grandmother!  Wonder if she'd be open to adopt me. 
She should have her own show. She is the reason I watch this, hoping she'll come on. Her background is fascinating!

The wisdom she could pass on to others knows no limits. Hope that family has had the foresight to record her experiences somehow. 

Was that green throne she was sitting in the other night jade?


----------



## alliemia

Neither Josh nor Heather wanted to co-list. Didn't you see Josh's face when the seller suggested it? He even tried again to get the seller to give them each a unit. The seller didn't trust Heather and said co-list was the only option. 

These agents are all about money and didn't co-list because they think it's cute they're dating. I think Madison just got the wrong impression.


----------



## alliemia

Laziza said:


> Off course she's going to co-list with her boyfriend!
> Madisons expects her to bring business...Why would she do that? She sleeps with Josh, spends all time with Josh, but would bring business to Madison?
> Lol, thats pretty naive...



She wanted to branch out as an agent using Madison's brand. She is not known, so saying she works for Madison gets her in more deals. She doesn't want to co-list with Josh, she had no choice because the seller wouldn't give her her own unit to sell because she's 'not known'. He knows Josh so he was trying to be nice and give Heather half a chance by letting her on Josh's deal.

She had a chance to make a name for herself as an extension of Madison's brand. That's why she was trying to get listings for Madison.

Josh pretty much seems like he wants to keep dating and real estate separate.


----------



## Laziza

alliemia said:


> She wanted to branch out as an agent using Madison's brand. She is not known, so saying she works for Madison gets her in more deals. *She doesn't want to co-list with Josh, she had no choice because the seller wouldn't give her her own unit to sell because she's 'not known'. He knows Josh so he was trying to be nice and give Heather half a chance by letting her on Josh's deal.*
> 
> She had a chance to make a name for herself as an extension of Madison's brand. That's why she was trying to get listings for Madison.
> 
> Josh pretty much seems like he wants to keep dating and real estate separate.



You mean that will be the reason Josh and Madison will have a fight later? Why would Madison be upset then? She co-lists with Josh, so she gets 50%, and Madison gets 25% from that doing nothing. The seller knows Josh, so he'd give the listing to Josh, and Madison would not get it at all. And this way he can get 25%, it's better than nothing.

Yeah, she didn't bring him full listing but he did not have to work on it, spending money and time marketing it at all.

There must be more drama to it!


----------



## alliemia

Laziza said:


> You mean that will be the reason Josh and Madison will have a fight later? Why would Madison be upset then? She co-lists with Josh, so she gets 50%, and Madison gets 25% from that doing nothing. The seller knows Josh, so he'd give the listing to Josh, and Madison would not get it at all. And this way he can get 25%, it's better than nothing.
> 
> Yeah, she didn't bring him full listing but he did not have to work on it, spending money and time marketing it at all.
> 
> There must be more drama to it!



I think Madison just hates Josh and thought Heather was being shady. But maybe he wasn't aware that that was the only way she could get any deal on that property at all. She wanted to become an agent for Madison and branch out from Malibu. I think Madison just can't deal with her being with Josh.


----------



## Lanier

As an employee representing Madison, Heather should have told Madison about the meeting Josh A. set up as soon as she got off the phone with him.

It was hard to tell from the footage, but it sounds like Heather didn't say anything to Madison until the meeting. It's Bravo though, so who knows. I wish we could have been privy to conversation between Madison and Heather...


----------



## alliemia

Yeah, I feel like if Madison saw the exchange he wouldn't have thought it was shady. I think he just can't get past any dealings with Josh.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

alliemia said:


> Yeah, I feel like if Madison saw the exchange he wouldn't have thought it was shady. I think he just can't get past any dealings with Josh.



I agree.  It was also in the heat of the moment, plus Josh knows how to push his buttons.


----------



## Bagbug

Heather betraying Maidson?  Yes I think she did.  I mean we only see pieces of the entire story.  Bet there was more to it.  Josh the Shark to sell my house NO!!!!  I had one in January 2012 and sold my Condo and bought a house.  I was an expensive upgrade.  I had an agent from another High price area of SO. Califonia Palos Verdes.  When I complained abotu an agent bringing in my Condo an entire family with children, I complained. This was while I was home at home coming out of my bathroom. My agent said "You want to sell don't you?!"  I was livid.  He was a shark and we got way less for our condo then I thought we would.  Blah blah blah!!!  Seller while Buying another place is a blessing and a big curse!! I would rather have Josh Flagg he seems to think about how dificult it is for the client.


----------



## honu

kalodie1 said:


> Love, love, love Josh Flagg...love his BF, his grandmother, his wardrobe and entire demeanor. He is simply adorable.


 
I love Josh's grandmother too! I loved her outfit when he brought her to the designer's showroom.


----------



## InTheDesert

I just always feel bad for Madison. It just seems like he is very naive about things. I mean heather is your average slutty looking California girl. She is with Josh. Why would she bring any business for Madison?


----------



## kirsten

OMG I love Edith sooo much!


----------



## alliemia

InTheDesert said:


> I just always feel bad for Madison. It just seems like he is very naive about things. I mean heather is your average slutty looking California girl. She is with Josh. Why would she bring any business for Madison?


 
she dates Josh, but she was trying to build her real estate image by working with Madison. He has a huge reputation. I think Josh and Heather keep business separate from their dating, they don't appear to want to work together. I think Heather wanted to become partners with Madison by expanding his brand into another area. Josh and Madison don't work the same areas, it wasn't like they were in direct competition. Madison does mostly Malibu. The co-listing with Josh was unexpected, it was a request by the seller. I really think Madison overreacted, he just hates Josh and the whole thing of co-listing with Josh turned him off to Heather.


----------



## kirsten

Josh Altman seems like such an a$$h*le this season. He was cocky last season but you could sense the sarcasm in it. Now he just seems flat out rude.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Josh A's home looks really small. I hate walking into a hom and "bam" you're in the living room, no foyer or entryway. 

I like Madison and Josh F's homes.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> Josh A's home looks really small. I hate walking into a hom and "bam" you're in the living room, no foyer or entryway.
> 
> I like Madison and Josh F's homes.



Same here. But maybe that's my tacky suburban McMansion upbringing talking.


----------



## 19flowers

kalodie1 said:


> love, love, love josh flagg...love his bf, his grandmother, his wardrobe and entire demeanor. He is simply adorable.


 
+1


----------



## Lanier

It looks like next week is the drink-throwing episode! Or the beginning of it, at least.


----------



## grace04

I think Madison and Josh Flagg are fine, but I cannot stand Josh Altman.  He looks and acts like a shark.  Strutting around talking on his phone saying "This is Josh. Altman."  What's up with that - he thinks his first and last name are two separate sentences?  Guess that is in line with his ego.  I also think Heather is willing to do about anything to advance herself and be around money.  She and Josh. Altman. make a good couple.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Mario from RHBH was on Million Dollar Listing! HOT. But he patted the client on the back and hugged him too much like he was trying too hard lol


----------



## Lanier

grace04 said:


> I think Madison and Josh Flagg are fine, but I cannot stand Josh Altman. He looks and acts like a shark. Strutting around talking on his phone saying "This is Josh. Altman." What's up with that - he thinks his first and last name are two separate sentences? Guess that is in line with his ego. I also think Heather is willing to do about anything to advance herself and be around money. She and Josh. Altman. make a good couple.


 

  I don't think Heather would be give Josh Altman a second look, if it wasn't for his money. But honestly, I think their relationship is fake and for the show only.


----------



## Sassys

grace04 said:


> I think Madison and Josh Flagg are fine, but I cannot stand Josh Altman.  He looks and acts like a shark.  Strutting around talking on his phone saying "This is Josh. Altman."  What's up with that - he thinks his first and last name are two separate sentences?  Guess that is in line with his ego.  I also think Heather is willing to do about anything to advance herself and be around money.  She and Josh. Altman. make a good couple.



IMO, it's the sharks that will work the hardest for you. I would hire him in a minute. Josh F. is to weak and is not fighter. Josh A. is from the east coast, so that is probably why he is a shark and the other two are very laid back (very LA).

If I am selling my house, I want an agent who will do what it takes to get my price. Also, if I am buying I want a shark that will get me what I want at the price I want.


----------



## grace04

Sassys said:


> IMO, it's the sharks that will work the hardest for you. I would hire him in a minute. Josh F. is to weak and is not fighter. Josh A. is from the east coast, so that is probably why he is a shark and the other two are very laid back (very LA).
> 
> If I am selling my house, I want an agent who will do what it takes to get my price. Also, if I am buying I want a shark that will get me what I want at the price I want.


 
I would probably hire Josh. Altman if I were buying or selling a house.  He only repulses me on a personal level, business-wise he is very good!


----------



## grace04

Lanier said:


> I don't think Heather would be give Josh Altman a second look, if it wasn't for his money. But honestly, I think their relationship is fake and for the show only.


 
You're probably right - I hadn't even thought about it being just for the show.  Duh.


----------



## lemonaid

grace04 said:
			
		

> I would probably hire Josh. Altman if I were buying or selling a house.  He only repulses me on a personal level, business-wise he is very good!



I agree. Not someone I'd want as a friend, but would like to represent me in selling/buying.


----------



## Chanel522

Heather makes me cringe...she tries SO hard and not in the real estate way.  

I love Josh Flagg, he is hilarious and his grandmother makes me belly laugh :lolots:

Josh Altman does seem like a twit, but I agree he's probably very business savvy, just not someone you'd want to have to rely on in personal relationships.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did I just see josh Flagg eat a cookie out a package, then put the package back on the shelf???  Lawd have mercy!


----------



## Chanel522

Rotfl!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love having Josh Flagg's bf on the show! Their banter and relationship is funny yet adorable.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Josh F and his boyfriend look like a couple who's been married for 20 years, they're a riot at the store! Josh A is slick and efficient, he gets things done, he can buy/sell for me anytime.  Madison is a softie, he makes a good personal friend, but I wouldn't have him represent me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Josh A needs to stay out of it. Heather is so unprofessional.


----------



## alliemia

Heather is gross.
And Josh Altman with the 'I got the listing, I got the girl'. That was a stupid statement. Because Madison wasn't after the listing or Heather. 
Josh didn't win the prize with that one. It seems like a May-December romance. I doubt it'll last.


----------



## DC-Cutie

alliemia said:


> Heather is gross.
> And Josh Altman with the 'I got the listing, I got the girl'. That was a stupid statement. Because Madison wasn't after the listing or Heather.
> Josh didn't win the prize with that one. It seems like a May-December romance. I doubt it'll last.



I don't even think they're really together, it has to be for the show only.


----------



## alliemia

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't even think they're really together, it has to be for the show only.


 
it's weird, they seem very platonic.


----------



## alliemia

didn't realize Heather now works for Mauricio http://www.theagencyre.com/2012/06/heather-bilyeu-of-million-dollar-listing-joins-the-agency/


----------



## Lanier

I think both Madison and Josh A. owe an apology to Josh F. for acting unprofessional at the open house.


----------



## kirsten

Wow Josh F looked so different at his bar mitzvah. He got some good plastic surgery work.


----------



## Chanel522

alliemia said:


> didn't realize Heather now works for Mauricio http://www.theagencyre.com/2012/06/heather-bilyeu-of-million-dollar-listing-joins-the-agency/



She's the worst part of the show.  I LOVE Josh Flagg...he is so cute and he and Colton are hilarious together!!  

Madison can be a little whiny sounding, but I like him too and he seems like he'd be a nice guy.

Josh Altman...ehhh.  Like I said before, good for business, but seems shady to have in your personal life.


----------



## Eclipse4

Ugh I can't stand Josh A.

I like watching Josh F. and Colton. The scene with the coin collection was cute and funny.


----------



## Daydrmer

alliemia said:


> didn't realize Heather now works for Mauricio http://www.theagencyre.com/2012/06/heather-bilyeu-of-million-dollar-listing-joins-the-agency/



I like how she gives herself credit for Madison's business success.


----------



## FreshLilies

It's hard that this is reality TV and we don't know the true story, but if Heather really was the procuring cause of the sales, she should receive her commission.


----------



## robbins65

I liked Josh A last season, but he is quite cocky and not very likeable this season!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

This whole thing between Madison & Heather has spiraled out of control!  I think they're both nice people, the row came about because of a misunderstanding.  When Heather went with Josh A to the Seller's meeting, their intention was to have 2 separate listings - one for Josh A and one for Heather/Madison. However, the Seller didn't want to give them 2 separate listings because Heather is too green, so Heather & Josh A decided to co-list.

The sticky part about this is that Heather didn't let Madison know *ahead of time* that she's going to this meeting with Josh A or ask his input about it, so Madison was kind of blindsided by this deal after the fact.  He didn't know their original plan was to have 2 separate listings.  Then things started to escalate, it doesn't help when Josh A got into the mix...

I think when Madison watches the show he'll see that it wasn't Heather's intention to deceive him, however, Heather did make a mistake.  She should have told Madison about this listing first before going to the meeting with Josh A.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I do agree with how Madison handled the situation earlier with heather - by having all of their communication regarding her firing, in writing. It's a sticky situation and josh isn't making it any better, running around like a crazy man after Madison. He looked like an ***. 

Heather and Madison need to talk, without josh around as it pertains to their friendship. For the business, they should sit down with a mediator.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

DC-Cutie said:


> I do agree with how Madison handled the situation earlier with heather - by having all of their communication regarding her firing, in writing. It's a sticky situation and josh isn't making it any better, running around like a crazy man after Madison. He looked like an ***.
> 
> Heather and Madison need to talk, without josh around as it pertains to their friendship. For the business, they should sit down with a mediator.



ITA!


----------



## Lanier

Bravo is showing episodes from 2009 right now. I love these older episodes.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Eh Heather comes across as a user. I bet she dumps Josh A. as soon as something better comes along.

I do not like Josh F's boyfriend either.


----------



## Chanel522

From the looks of next week's preview and an article I read it sounds like Josh and Heather are going to get engaged.  I could see them being together.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

So sad about Rex, I totally understand how Madison feels!  What a wonderful dog, Rex brought Heather and Madison back together.   I'm glad they finally made up.  They're both good people, it shouldn't have escalated this far.  

It's interesting to see Josh A's family dynamics.  No wonder he has this cocky attitude.  There's a lot of rivalry between him and his brother.  Matt likes to be the top dog and is not shy about giving Josh a "friendly" dig here and there.  Heather and Josh makes an interesting couple.  Josh is always so gung-ho, Heather is much more mellow and sedate.  She is good for him because she calms him down and helps him look at the situation in a different light.  When she sees him make a mistake, she lets him know and encourages him to fix it.  On the other hand, I don't see much "passion" from her about their relationship.  Maybe that's her nature not to show too much feelings.  It's the opposite with Altmann, you can tell he's really into her from the very beginning.

As to Josh F, I love his relationship with his grandmother.  As to having kids, he doesn't seem quite ready yet.  He's only 26, there's no rush.


----------



## Aimee3

If Josh Altman is so into Heather and they've been dating for 2 years, and living together for a big part of that, his idea of their taking it to the next level is to rent a different place together?  WTF?  He should be asking her to marry him.


----------



## grace04

aimee3 said:


> if josh altman is so into heather and they've been dating for 2 years, and living together for a big part of that, his idea of their taking it to the next level is to rent a different place together? Wtf? He should be asking her to marry him.


 
ita!!


----------



## Chanel522

^^I don't think Josh Altman wants to share "his" money with anyone but himself


----------



## Lanier

Aimee3 said:


> If Josh Altman is so into Heather and they've been dating for 2 years, and living together for a big part of that, his idea of their taking it to the next level is to rent a different place together?  WTF?  He should be asking her to marry him.



Another reasonw why I think their relationship is just for show.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Aimee3 said:


> If Josh Altman is so into Heather and they've been dating for 2 years, and living together for a big part of that, his idea of their taking it to the next level is to rent a different place together?  WTF?  He should be asking her to marry him.



When I said Josh A is into her in the very beginning, I mean that in an eye candy/trophy girlfriend kind of way.  Whether he's going to take it to the next level, I don't know.  Maybe he has, and she turned him down, who knows. She is not really verbose about her feelings.  Josh A seems to be more keen about the relationship than her.


----------



## Aimee3

Sinful Indulgences said:


> When I said Josh A is into her in the very beginning, I mean that in an eye candy/trophy girlfriend kind of way.  Whether he's going to take it to the next level, I don't know.  Maybe he has, and she turned him down, who knows. She is not really verbose about her feelings.  Josh A seems to be more keen about the relationship than her.



Sorry if it sounded like I was criticizing your post about how Josh A is into Heather.
I was really criticizing Josh A.
When he said on camera how he was ready to take their relationship to the next level, renting a different place from the one they were already renting/sharing for the past year+ or more, was not the next level to me.  It's actually a lateral level!  He definitely made it seem like there was going to be a proposal on camera.  He should already know after 2 years if they have a future together.  If not, he should let her go and vice versa.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Aimee3 said:


> Sorry if it sounded like I was criticizing your post about how Josh A is into Heather.
> I was really criticizing Josh A.
> When he said on camera how he was ready to take their relationship to the next level, renting a different place from the one they were already renting/sharing for the past year+ or more, was not the next level to me.  It's actually a lateral level!  He definitely made it seem like there was going to be a proposal on camera.  He should already know after 2 years if they have a future together.  If not, he should let her go and vice versa.



All's good!  I don't think you're criticizing my post, sorry I came across that way.  I see what you mean about the next level.  Yes, if he's serious he should take the next step and propose.  I think Heather is the one who's "cooler" about the relationship and may not be quite ready to commit yet.  This is just a conjecture on my part, don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## Aimee3

I just re-read my post and my head is not screwed on today.  Lateral level?  I meant lateral _move, _lol.
I think without Josh in the picture, Heather and Madison could be friends again.  But with Josh around, I don't see it happening.  How old is Heather anyway?


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Yeah, Josh lets his mouth run, it's hard for Madison and Heather to be "friends" like they used to be with him around.  She looks around 27 or 28?


----------



## Shoegal30

I think if Heather was really concerned about her relationship with Madison, she would have never let her boyfriend get involved in their disagreement.  Especially when she knows that Madison and Josh had issues from the beginning.  Not to mention, it's pathetic.  Do you really need your boyfriend to handle your business matters?  Get it together, honey!


----------



## Belle49

Josh's grandma cracks me up

"Kiss the ring" lmaooo


----------



## mzkyie

Grandma Edith is fabulous! I love her.


----------



## Michele26

I love the advice she gives him too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Grandma Edith is why I watch this show... she's awesome

Wonder how Fredrik would handle Josh A???


----------



## Michele26

hotshot said:


> Grandma Edith is why I watch this show... she's awesome
> 
> *Wonder how Fredrik would handle Josh A??*?



That would really be fun to watch.


----------



## MrGoyard

Yay, it started again! Love this show. =D


----------



## Love Of My Life

Michele26 said:


> That would really be fun to watch.


 

   I'd like to see a list between Fredrik & Josh A.. like two barnyard
   dogs in a bull pen.. LOL

    One with Ryan & Josh Flagg 

   Luis & Madison not so interesting


----------



## slang

Looks like Luis joined same agency as Fredrek (and Michael from season 1) and sounds like they are now friends:


*http://www.enstarz.com/articles/230...ns-fredrik-eklund-company-douglas-elliman.htm
*


"Big news: today Luis Ortiz started at my company, Douglas Elliman. Filming season two we became close friends, we had our ups, and yes a green down, but I love him like a brother. We speak on the phone five times a day - and right now we are working on a $35M deal together. Boom. Love his energy, love his passion, love this job of ours which is about anyone from anywhere coming to this city and grabbing the success. Even when it's raining like today in the back of my car to - OUR - next appointment," *Eklund wrote on Facebook.*


----------



## slang

Also from twitter, a pic of some of the NY & LA cast together:


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's official, nobody likes Ryan - lol.  

I'm glad Frederick and LiL Loius are working together.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Luis will learn from Frederick... he has that mind set


----------



## Longchamp

F and L will work great together.  Wonder how much money Fredrik gets for recruiting him to Elliman. Louis has some big deals at KW--- His deals include a $12.5 million duplex at the Apthorp on Manhattan's Upper West Side, a $6.1 million deal at 165 Charles Street and a $7.4 million Downing Street townhouse with a garage.

Who is that guy w/ the Hermes belt on next to Fredrik?  It doesn't look like Josh.


----------



## mzkyie

Longchamp said:


> F and L will work great together.  Wonder how much money Fredrik gets for recruiting him to Elliman. Louis has some big deals at KW--- His deals include a $12.5 million duplex at the Apthorp on Manhattan's Upper West Side, a $6.1 million deal at 165 Charles Street and a $7.4 million Downing Street townhouse with a garage.
> 
> Who is that guy w/ the Hermes belt on next to Fredrik?  It doesn't look like Josh.



I think that is Josh Altman's brother, Matt.


----------



## bagsforme

No,  its the guy that was on the first season of NY.  Can't remember his name..


----------



## slang

The guy with the H belt is Josh's brother Matt, the guy on the other side of Fredrek is Michael from season 1 - the pic is actually from his Twitter


----------



## Longchamp

bagsforme said:


> No,  its the guy that was on the first season of NY.  Can't remember his name..




That's the guy on Fredrik's left.


----------



## mzkyie

Why won't Bravo just give Mohamed Hadid his own show? He obviously loves the cameras. He and Thomas Kramer could have a big gaudy house pi**ing contest!


----------



## Longchamp

I feel like I'm watching RHOBH tonight.


----------



## mzkyie

Longchamp said:


> I feel like I'm watching RHOBH tonight.


 Me too!


----------



## Longchamp

Love Josh F, needs to give Josh A some chill pills.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mzkyie said:


> Why won't Bravo just give Mohamed Hadid his own show? He obviously loves the cameras. He and Thomas Kramer could have a big gaudy house pi**ing contest!



That's the truth!  Mohammed is free advertisement to sell that house. 

His home was also featured on Ex Wives of Hollywood. Jose Conseco's ex held her birthday party there.


----------



## mzkyie

DC-Cutie said:


> That's the truth!  Mohammed is free advertisement to sell that house.
> 
> His home was also featured on Ex Wives of Hollywood. Jose Conseco's ex held her birthday party there.



I'm tired of him and his house.


----------



## Sassys

I see the old house Josh F. was selling and would not take Josh A. offer is still available 
http://joshflagg.com/904-benedict-canyon-beverly-hills-ca-90210/


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> I see the old house Josh F. was selling and would not take Josh A. offer is still available
> http://joshflagg.com/904-benedict-canyon-beverly-hills-ca-90210/



Chit, sorry to see this.  He had a better offer of 13.5 that the seller turned down.

I missed Josh A's line..."it's cute how you share clothes with Edith."


----------



## tory_c

Josh A. is awful. I'd take crazy ol chad over him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still can't believe that house is close to $30M with only 1 bedroom


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I still can't believe that house is close to $30M with only 1 bedroom



Dumbest thing I have ever heard of


----------



## Sassys

tory_c said:


> Josh A. is awful. I'd take crazy ol chad over him.



Lol, I like him. I would hire him as a buyer, not sure if I would as a seller.


----------



## Lanier

tory_c said:


> Josh A. is awful. I'd take crazy ol chad over him.



Chaddycakes! 

The Joshs' interactions are hilarious. Love Josh F!


----------



## Aimee3

DC-Cutie said:


> I still can't believe that house is close to $30M with only 1 bedroom



LOL, It's good for people who don't want sleep-over company!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Lisa the agent has had a few cocktails or a doobie from Lydia's Mom.

Love the houses on west coast edition, but boring compared to NYC.


----------



## Sassys

Man that owns the 1950's house is an idiot and I don't know why Josh F. is wasting his time. If I am paying you money for a house, it is none of you damn business what I do to it, nor do I have to waste my time with your questions and games. If you don't want changes made to a house, don't sell it (rent it out). 

Also, If I wanted that house really bad, I would say all the right things to make him happy, change everything and send him pics.

I wish someone would tell me, I have to get approval if I am good enough for a seller's house. That foolishness would never go down in NYC.


----------



## Longchamp

+1.  Looks like the preview for next weeks show--the deal falls through because of seller's lack of sophistication and business savvy.  

I don't think that would fly anywhere w/ a real estate agent.  I would have loved to see Fredrick respond to the seller's request.


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> +1. Looks like the preview for next weeks show--the deal falls through because of seller's lack of sophistication and business savvy.
> 
> I don't think that would fly anywhere w/ a real estate agent. I would have loved to see Fredrick respond to the seller's request.


 
His facial expressions alone would have been classic.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> His facial expressions alone would have been classic.


 

  He'd be high kicking that seller...out the door.


----------



## Sassys

Josh A. should have told the buyer's rep, that he did not tell Marissa about the tear down, so keep your mouth shut. It's none of her business anyway, but just to save the peace. These people have some nerve telling buyers what they can and can not do to property they paid money for.


----------



## Love4H

If I remember correctly, Marissa was colisting her FIL house with Mauricio?


----------



## housewivesfan

Love4H said:


> If I remember correctly, Marissa was colisting her FIL house with Mauricio?


 Yes, I think that you are correct.


----------



## Sassys

Love4H said:


> If I remember correctly, Marissa was colisting her FIL house with Mauricio?


 
Yep.


----------



## cjy

Longchamp said:


> *Lisa the agent has had a few cocktails or a doobie from Lydia's Mom.*
> 
> Love the houses on west coast edition, but boring compared to NYC.


 No kidding, she was WAY out there. Hard to believe that was natural behavior.


----------



## mzkyie

The whole Marissa/Josh Altman home demolition thing was so fake and so forced. These people are horrible actors. I miss Federic and Luis already!


----------



## DC-Cutie

The show could do without Josh A, Edith can take his place.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> The show could do without Josh A, Edith can take his place.


----------



## Sassys

mzkyie said:


> The whole Marissa/Josh Altman home demolition thing was so fake and so forced. These people are horrible actors. I miss Federic and Luis already!



Federic and Ryan are the kings of fake bad acting.


----------



## mzkyie

Sassys said:


> Federic and Ryan are the kings of fake bad acting.



I find the New York crews antics more entertaining than LA.


----------



## Longchamp

These shows are best watched when having a snack, then you don't take them too seriously.


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> The show could do without Josh A, Edith can take his place.


 

   Can you imagine dealing with Grandma Edith?? LOL

   She is awesome...& love her "insight" on life in general


----------



## Love Of My Life

Longchamp said:


> These shows are best watched when having a snack, then you don't take them too seriously.
> 
> gifs.gifbin.com/032010/1268682414_dog-has-dinner.gif


----------



## Love4H

Longchamp said:


> These shows are best watched when having a snack, then you don't take them too seriously.
> 
> gifs.gifbin.com/032010/1268682414_dog-has-dinner.gif



That's the best gif I've seen so far! 

Love how the head is waiting for the hands to feed it. So funny


----------



## Michele26

Longchamp said:


> These shows are best watched when having a snack, then you don't take them too seriously.


----------



## Longchamp

Glad you like the GIF. 

Madison is really growing on me, seems like a nice guy.  Wish he could find some love in his life.  
I skip over Josh and his brother. 

I like this show better than NYC because of the properties--Malibu over Beverly Hills any day of the week.  :salute:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Josh and his brother seem full of themselves. Don't like either of them. 

I like Madison. I wish he'd just move on from that whole heather situation. 

Josh F is my other favorite.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Josh and his brother seem full of themselves. Don't like either of them.
> 
> I like Madison. I wish he'd just move on from that whole heather situation.
> 
> Josh F is my other favorite.


 
I personally also don't like the Altman brothers, but I would hire Josh. He is about making that money and would do whatever it takes to sell. I love Josh F and Madison, but they are a bit to nice for me, if I was a seller. I would hire them, if I was a buyer, but only if there wasn't a house I *had to have*. Josh A would get me the house I had to have in a second. Josh A is a east coast boy, and we are ruthless when it comes to money in our pocket.


----------



## sasha671

Sassys said:


> I personally also don't like the Altman brothers, but I would hire Josh. He is about making that money and would do whatever it takes to sell. I love Josh F and Madison, but they are a bit to nice for me, if I was a seller. I would hire them, if I was a buyer, but only if there wasn't a house I *had to have*. Josh A would get me the house I had to have in a second. Josh A is a east coast boy, and we are ruthless when it comes to money in our pocket.



This. RE is not about playing nice. its about getting the best deal. And Josh A is the guy for that. He will make it happen. Madison is too laid back. I FW his scenes. Is he always stoned?. His eyes are half closed. I cant imagine dealing with somebody like that. When they were on WWHL Andy asked them how they think they would do in NYC. Both Josh a and Josh F answered and Madison said: Pass. No wonder. NYC would chew him up and spit him out in under a minute. He would never survive here. I like Josh F but I believe he gets most of his deals due to his family connections; he is trust fund baby who grew up in BH and knows everybody there. He doesnt need to fight for deals. He has more money than he knows what to do with and huge inheritance coming to him 1 day.


----------



## Belle49

I'd go with Josh A all the way!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Josh is like Frederick - a go getter. But, I love fredericks whole package.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> Josh is like Frederick - a go getter. But, I love fredericks whole package.


  I agree, and for the record I like  Fredriks whole package the best!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Fredrik is the best.  I like the drama, fast pace of the NYC, properties on west coast.

Madison is a surfer boy, I don't think he's high, think he just doesn't get an adrenaline rush  like Josh.

Madison







Josh A


----------



## Belle49

DC-Cutie said:


> Josh is like Frederick - a go getter. But, I love fredericks whole package.



Completely agree. Frederick's kicks and facial expressions are everything


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'd like to see Josh on the NY season. And move "I'm Puerto Rican" to LA if he must return.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'd like to see Josh on the NY season. *And move "I'm Puerto Rican"* to LA if he must return.




I would like them to recast NY. That show is so damn fake. 

Whenever they show apartments, I always go look at the listing and half of them are not sold, even though they say they sold them on the show. Also, that whole thing with the building on "Bowery Street" was beyond fake. Anybody can go onto a developments website and see what apartments are available. So for Ryan to act like Fredrick scamed him was so stupid. The damn buyer could have looked on the website and saw what was available himself (no phone call to Fredrick was needed). Ryan has access to databases that will show him what apartments have sold and for how much. He can also see what is in contract and what apartments have sold for (comp apartments). So fake...


----------



## sasha671

I think the problem with NY is that they are very limited in where its allowed to film. I believe the real reason Mike L left is because most of his client base is on UES, Coops. Not only no filming, they dont even allow open houses. Most Fancy condo buildings in Manhattan wont allow cameras. I know I wouldnt want them to film were I live. And I agree MDLNY seemed very scripted this season, esp Ryan's scenes. That woman who liked to knit who gave him a pig. that nympho obsessed with Ryan. Ryan filming music video in that condo. Yea, right. Like the management didnt call the owner before allowing all those people up. i know that building.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Agree but I think most people know that you can look up the properties themselves.  I think most of that nonsense/drama is by Bravo.  Isn't that the reason Michael quit--too staged and too fake?


----------



## sasha671

Longchamp said:


> ^^ Agree but I think most people know that you can look up the properties themselves.  I think most of that nonsense/drama is by Bravo.  Isn't that the reason Michael quit--too staged and too fake?



I honestly think that the real reason was his family asked him. He doesnt need Bravo. His dad is Billionaire. Chair and majority shareholder of company that owns Douglass Ellman (where Frederick works too) and many other companies. He was portrayed like a loser of the 3 agents, said some stupid stuff. His Dad probably told him to cut it out


----------



## Longchamp

sasha671 said:


> I honestly think that the real reason was his family asked him. He doesnt need Bravo. His dad is Billionaire. Chair and majority shareholder of company that owns Douglass Ellman (where Frederick works too) and many other companies. He was portrayed like a loser of the 3 agents, said some stupid stuff. His Dad probably told him to cut it out


 
Yep know all about his Dad, then why let Ryan stay?  Logic doesn't fit.


----------



## sasha671

Longchamp said:


> Yep know all about his Dad, then why let Ryan stay?  Logic doesn't fit.



Ryan doesnt work for Douglass Ellmann. Frederick does. But what happened on the show was normal. Thats what happens btwn brokers. Of course more drama because its TV. Frederique wasnt bad to Micheal. Michael showed himself in unflattering light in many instances.


----------



## slang

sasha671 said:


> I honestly think that the real reason was his family asked him. He doesnt need Bravo. His dad is Billionaire. Chair and majority shareholder of company that owns Douglass Ellman (where Frederick works too) and many other companies. He was portrayed like a loser of the 3 agents, said some stupid stuff. His Dad probably told him to cut it out



Luis works there too now


----------



## slang

sasha671 said:


> I think the problem with NY is that they are very limited in where its allowed to film. I believe the real reason Mike L left is because most of his client base is on UES, Coops. Not only no filming, they dont even allow open houses. Most Fancy condo buildings in Manhattan wont allow cameras. I know I wouldnt want them to film were I live. And I agree MDLNY seemed very scripted this season, esp Ryan's scenes. That woman who liked to knit who gave him a pig. that nympho obsessed with Ryan. Ryan filming music video in that condo. Yea, right. Like the management didnt call the owner before allowing all those people up. i know that building.



That's interesting about no open houses, so all private showings then?


----------



## Longchamp

sasha671 said:


> Ryan doesnt work for Douglass Ellmann. Frederick does. But what happened on the show was normal. Thats what happens btwn brokers. Of course more drama because its TV. Frederique wasnt bad to Micheal. Michael showed himself in unflattering light in many instances.


 
Yep mistake on my part, meant Fredrik, answered too quick.   Nah, Michael was Michael IMO.  I think he left on his accord and just didn't like it.  Old school, old money, old values and Bravo didn't make the grade for him.


----------



## sasha671

slang said:


> That's interesting about no open houses, so all private showings then?



In coop buildings definitely. And I believe proof of funds is needed before even scheduling a viewing. NYC Coops are notoriously snooty. They can reject well qualified buyers (cash) for no reason.


----------



## Love Of My Life

slang said:


> That's interesting about no open houses, so all private showings then?


 

In many if not most exclusive buildings, private showings only....especially

here in  NYC..

Remember a short time ago, there was an article either in the NYT or WSJ

where other agents from other real estate companies were appalled

that agents were being portrayed in this manner...

Many said that they don't do "deals" they way these brokers do...


----------



## sasha671

hotshot said:


> In many if not most exclusive buildings, private showings only....especially
> 
> here in  NYC..
> 
> Remember a short time ago, there was an article either in the NYT or WSJ
> 
> where other agents from other real estate companies were appalled
> 
> that agents were being portrayed in this manner...
> 
> Many said that they don't do "deals" they way these brokers do...



I remember that. In my opinion Selling New York on HGTV is more realistic.


----------



## slang

sasha671 said:


> I remember that. In my opinion Selling New York on HGTV is more realistic.



Is that the show that featured a Mother who owned an agency where she worked with her 2 daughters?
 I loved that show! I haven't seen it in a while, it had great eye candy- the real estate and those 3 women had the best purses!


----------



## Sassys

sasha671 said:


> I think the problem with NY is that they are very limited in where its allowed to film. I believe the real reason Mike L left is because most of his client base is on UES, Coops. Not only no filming, they dont even allow open houses. Most Fancy condo buildings in Manhattan wont allow cameras. I know I wouldnt want them to film were I live. And I agree MDLNY seemed very scripted this season, esp Ryan's scenes. That woman who liked to knit who gave him a pig. that nympho obsessed with Ryan. Ryan filming music video in that condo. Yea, right. Like the management didnt call the owner before allowing all those people up. i know that building.


 
Yeah, my condo board is tough too. I got in trouble for something I didn't do and had the proof I wasn't even at home or in NYC when it happened. I had to go up against the board to defend myself and get excused from paying a fee/fine. All the memebers agreed with me except one (dumba$$). I can't fake hotel bills and boarding passes.


----------



## sasha671

slang said:


> Is that the show that featured a Mother who owned an agency where she worked with her 2 daughters?
> I loved that show! I haven't seen it in a while, it had great eye candy- the real estate and those 3 women had the best purses!



Yes, With Kleier family.


----------



## Longchamp

hotshot said:


> In many if not most exclusive buildings, private showings only....especially
> 
> here in  NYC..
> 
> Remember a short time ago, there was an article either in the NYT or WSJ
> 
> where other agents from other real estate companies were appalled
> 
> that agents were being portrayed in this manner...
> 
> Many said that they don't do "deals" they way these brokers do...


 
It was in the WSJ.  But didn't we all know this is scripted for TV? 
I don't think of these shows as documentaries but entertainment. 

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323610704578629770009586196.html

The article is too long to post.


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> It was in the WSJ. But didn't we all know this is scripted for TV?
> I don't think of these shows as documentaries but entertainment.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323610704578629770009586196.html
> 
> The article is too long to post.


 
I just don't like whn they are blatantly fake. Try to fool me at least a little bit.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> I just don't like whn they are blatantly fake. Try to fool me at least a little bit.


 
:true:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Awwww, Edith is sad josh sold his condo and will be leaving her


----------



## Sassys

WTF, he just smacked him like a bi$ch. lmao

Flagg, Altman is not a gay queen lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> WTF, he just smacked him like a bi$ch. lmao
> 
> Flagg, Altman is not a gay queen lol



Soon as he said "grandmother", it was lights out for josh A!  I don't blame him. You can't talk about Miss Edith.


----------



## bagsforme

Yep, Altman didn't need to go there.  

Flagg didn't steal Altmans client.  He just showed him a house.  I don't think he did anything wrong.


----------



## Michele26

Why couldn't Josh stay in that condo for his grandmother's sake.  He said he'll be two miles away, but two miles away is far if she needs him in an emergency.


----------



## gmel

bagsforme said:


> Yep, Altman didn't need to go there.
> 
> Flagg didn't steal Altmans client.  He just showed him a house.  I don't think he did anything wrong.



Agree.  He took a page from Josh A. book.  It's about time Josh F. showed his aggressive side.

I am definitely not a fan of Altman, but he needs to get over the fact that Josh F. has had a comfortable life.  At least he is working, even if for fun.

Side note - what is up with Josh F. demanding boyfriend?


----------



## DC-Cutie

The scene I liked most from this episode was seeing josh teaching his junior agent and assistant how to negotiate when you represent both the seller and the buyer. He seems to enjoy taking agents under his wing.


----------



## Sassys

bagsforme said:


> Yep, Altman didn't need to go there.
> 
> Flagg didn't steal Altmans client. He just showed him a house. I don't think he did anything wrong.


 
I disagree. Flagg was wrong and he knows it. What I don't get is why he did it. It is not Altman's fault Flagg did not call that man back. Altman is about making his paper and Flagg dropped the ball (the client said he called Flagg twice and left 2 voice mails). If the client mentioned that to Altman, why in the world would he call Flagg and say "hey, I got a client for you". He is right, that is not his job and he does not work for Flagg. 

Every realtor knows, if you get a devloper a good deal, they will stick with you for all their developments.

Madison and Flagg complain that Altman is a snake and they have morals, but 2 lefts don't make a right.


----------



## bagsforme

^ So if your an agent your not suppose to call other agents clients if you have a house they'd would be interested in?  No, don't think so.  
Flagg even asked if he was exclusive to Altman and he said no.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Didn't  Altman make a comment about stealing Madison's client?  I think it was the episode where they both showed clients the same house and met in the driveway.


----------



## Sassys

bagsforme said:


> ^ So if your an agent your not suppose to call other agents clients if you have a house they'd would be interested in? No, don't think so.
> Flagg even asked if he was exclusive to Altman and he said no.


 
Yes I would call, but he did it in a spiteful way, when he had no reason to be spiteful. Flagg had never done business with that client, and clearly had no desire to, since he never returned the calls, so why would he even call him about an opportunity. He was not thinking about that man, until he found out the client went with Altman.

Altman did not do anything to him. Like I said, Madison and Flagg always preach about morals and integrity. Altman is a snake (most east coast agents are), but he owns it and does not pretend he has morals or would not be slick.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Didn't Altman make a comment about stealing Madison's client? I think it was the episode where they both showed clients the same house and met in the driveway.


 
Yes. Let's face it, Altman will do what he needs to to make $$$. But Madison and Flagg such not preach about morals and then be sneaky. Leave the sneakiness to the pros.

I have a co-worker that I work with on certain projects. Yesterday, she screwed up a big opportunity for me (this is the 3rd time). Can I screw her over with a huge opportunity I am in charge of next month, sure I can, but I won't because I believe in Karma to much. But I did alert my boss and her boss about her 3rd time screw up.


----------



## Love Of My Life

gmel said:


> Agree.  He took a page from Josh A. book.  It's about time Josh F. showed his aggressive side.
> 
> I am definitely not a fan of Altman, but he needs to get over the fact that Josh F. has had a comfortable life.  At least he is working, even if for fun.
> 
> Side note - what is up with Josh F. demanding boyfriend?


 

Colton & Josh have been together for 6+ years.  

Colton wants a family.. Josh I think is on the fence about this.. & looks for
every opportunity to put things on the back burner

And Colton just doesn't want to wait around...


----------



## Longchamp

:cry: I'm in love with Josh F.  Great ending to the season.

Josh A is a great agent, not feeling his GF.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Josh F really stepped up to the plate for the season's ending.

What he understands is that condos & houses are a dime a dozen. Love &
commitment isn't..

To have a relationship like he has with Colton is not an everday happening because
Josh is difficult & set in his ways. But he's grown & matured & good for him.

Happy for Josh & Heather... they will make a happy couple in their personal
relationship but they may be headed for some rocky times with their businesses
Josh is very competitive & Heather is really on her own...


----------



## DivineMissM

Okay, so I haven't been watching lately but just saw a clip on WWHL (the proposal).  What in all that is holy did Heather do to her face?!  She looks like a completely different person.  And not in a positive way.  :|  Yikes.


----------



## Longchamp

DivineMissM said:


> Okay, so I haven't been watching lately but just saw a clip on WWHL (the proposal).  What in all that is holy did Heather do to her face?!  She looks like a completely different person.  And not in a positive way.  :|  Yikes.



Way too young for filler and botox. She reminded me of Joan Rivers.


----------



## bobobob

NEW YORK  June 23, 2014  Bravo Medias Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles returns for season seven to the city that started it all on Wednesday, August 20 at 9 p.m. ET/PT. Top agents Josh Altman and Josh Flagg are joined by two new faces, successful real estate partners James Harris and David Parnes. With inventory low and demand high, the Los Angeles market is blazing hot and these agents are working hard to stay one sale ahead of their competition. From the exclusive enclaves of the Hollywood Hills to the sprawling mansions of Bel Air, the agents are pulling out all the stops to nab high price listings and get them sold. For a sneak peek of whats to come, please click: http://www.bravotv.com/million-doll.../season-7/videos/the-wild-west-of-real-estate

This season, British transplants David Parnes and James Harris are making a name for themselves with their crisp Suits and smooth selling moves. The duo and their firm, Bond Street Partners, part of Mauricio Umanskys company, The Agency, are forces to be reckoned grossing over $120 million in sales last year. The Joshes have no chance of getting cheeky with this pair as their sly business sense and international prowess make them the threat they never saw coming. Josh Altmans sights are set on growing The Altman Brothers into a worldwide real estate empire, but a mounting rift between his fiancée Heather and his brother Matt, may make planning his wedding even harder to manage. Josh Flagg has enjoyed the splendors of being a top agent in Beverly Hills, but with a new slew of agents on the rise, he is forced to protect his precious piece of the pie by any means necessary. Still accused of being a spoiled rich kid with a silver spoon in his mouth, Flagg struggles to prove once and for all that he's a self-made man.

To catch up with the agents and meet the new kids on the real estate block, please click: http://www.bravotv.com/million-dollar-listing-los-angeles

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...premiere-wednesday-august-20-on-bravo/275921/


----------



## xoxo1858

I can't believe Madison wont be on. He has been on since the beginning, I wonder what happened.

Not a fan of Heather.


----------



## Sassys

Just saw commercial! Can't wait! Get rid of Miami!!


----------



## Stepforded

xoxo1858 said:


> I can't believe Madison wont be on. He has been on since the beginning, I wonder what happened.
> 
> Not a fan of Heather.


 
He's over all the drama, and the constantly re-hashed, re-played, fighting between him, Josh A and Heather.  He's expanded his business, too - which we sort of saw in the last series - he has a number of agents working for him now, so he just wants to focus on his business.

I will miss him, and his beautiful new dog!  I cried when Rex, his old dog, died


----------



## Stepforded

I subscribe to Josh Flagg's e-newsletter - I'm not in the real estate game, but he's very motivational and you could apply his suggestions to just about any business.  I know he's had his issues, but I like him ... I don't think I'd watch if he left the show.

I'm probably the only person here who loved Chad Rogers from season 1, too - he is such a lovely guy and very funny (although I don't think he tries to be!).


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> Just saw commercial! Can't wait! Get rid of Miami!!




No better words spoken.  I couldn't through an episode of Miami!  Then I watched the 3 of them on WWHL.  That's 30 minutes of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## limom

Dang. I loved Madison.
Who is replacing him?


----------



## Stepforded

limom said:


> Dang. I loved Madison.
> Who is replacing him?


 
Two British agents


----------



## limom

Stepforded said:


> Two British agents


Do they sell in Malibu as well?


----------



## Stepforded

limom said:


> Do they sell in Malibu as well?


 
At a guess, I'd say so, as the two Josh's have previously sold in Malibu.  I imagine they take any listings they can get ... Madison was branching into Beverly Hills in the last series.


----------



## Stepforded

I wish they'd got that Chris guy ... Chris Contazzo, something like that ... he is such a lovely man to look at and seems to know everyone.  He was on one of the episodes a while back, talking to Madison.

Edited to correct his name (was close):  It's Chris CORTAZZO.

Here's a link to him: http://www.chriscortazzo.com/chris/  (where is the "YUM" emoticon??)


----------



## krissa

Longchamp said:


> No better words spoken.  I couldn't through an episode of Miami!  Then I watched the 3 of them on WWHL.  That's 30 minutes of my life I'll never get back.



Lol they are so bad. I can't imagine if these are the duds they picked who were the rejects.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Just read that josh flagg's grandmother, Edith passed away. 

I will miss her commentary and spunky attitude.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Just read that josh flagg's grandmother, Edith passed away.
> 
> I will miss her commentary and spunky attitude.



Oh No! I loved his grandmother.


----------



## Swanky

So sad!


----------



## Swanky

She was PRECIOUS!
*'Million Dollar Listing' Reality Show Grandma Dies At 94*

 

*        8/13/2014 11:15 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





"Million Dollar Listing" star *Edith Flagg* died today at the age of 94 ... TMZ has learned.

Edith was a holocaust survivor and fashion mogul -- and became a fan favorite on her grandson *Josh Flagg*'s show. 

Josh told us ... "My grandmother was a legend, not only in my eyes, but in the eyes of the countless people she helped and touched. Beverly Hills and LA have lost one of the great members of the community."

Edith fled her native Austria at the age of 19 to escape the Nazis ... eventually making it to the US in the 1940s, where she built her fortune in the fashion industry. She was a big supporter of the United Jewish Welfare Fund and The City of Hope.

Edith famously brought polyester to America after finding the fabric in Switzerland. Disco is forever in her debt.

R.I.P. Edith. 



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3AJ3XkWsL


----------



## pink sapphire

swanky mama of three said:


> she was precious!
> *'million dollar listing' reality show grandma dies at 94*
> 
> 
> 
> *        8/13/2014 11:15 am pdt by tmz staff     *
> 
> exclusive
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/08/13/0813-josh-edith-flagg-tmz-bravo-4.jpg
> "million dollar listing" star *edith flagg* died today at the age of 94 ... Tmz has learned.
> 
> Edith was a holocaust survivor and fashion mogul -- and became a fan favorite on her grandson *josh flagg*'s show.
> 
> Josh told us ... "my grandmother was a legend, not only in my eyes, but in the eyes of the countless people she helped and touched. Beverly hills and la have lost one of the great members of the community."
> 
> edith fled her native austria at the age of 19 to escape the nazis ... Eventually making it to the us in the 1940s, where she built her fortune in the fashion industry. She was a big supporter of the united jewish welfare fund and the city of hope.
> 
> Edith famously brought polyester to america after finding the fabric in switzerland. Disco is forever in her debt.
> 
> R.i.p. Edith.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3aj3xkwsl



r.i.p we will miss her on the show was a great lady .


----------



## jmaemonte

Loved Grandma Edith and the relationship she shared with Josh. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Stepforded

Oh no!!!  He must be so distraught 

Poor Josh


----------



## Michele26

RIP Grandma Edith.  You touched many lives without even knowing it.


----------



## SouthTampa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She was PRECIOUS!
> *'Million Dollar Listing' Reality Show Grandma Dies At 94*
> 
> 
> 
> *        8/13/2014 11:15 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/08/13/0813-josh-edith-flagg-tmz-bravo-4.jpg
> "Million Dollar Listing" star *Edith Flagg* died today at the age of 94 ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Edith was a holocaust survivor and fashion mogul -- and became a fan favorite on her grandson *Josh Flagg*'s show.
> 
> Josh told us ... "My grandmother was a legend, not only in my eyes, but in the eyes of the countless people she helped and touched. Beverly Hills and LA have lost one of the great members of the community."
> 
> Edith fled her native Austria at the age of 19 to escape the Nazis ... eventually making it to the US in the 1940s, where she built her fortune in the fashion industry. She was a big supporter of the United Jewish Welfare Fund and The City of Hope.
> 
> Edith famously brought polyester to America after finding the fabric in Switzerland. Disco is forever in her debt.
> 
> R.I.P. Edith.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3AJ3XkWsL


I loved the scene where she had the light bulb in her blouse -   so cute.   Appears he had a marvelous relationship with his grandmother.   It will be a huge adjustment for him.  I truly feel for him.


----------



## slang

Grandma Edith was my favourite person on the show, may she rest in peace


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Not sure if this is the correct thread.
Show starts up tonight, also sad news for Josh's grandma Edith passed away a few days ago.


----------



## kemilia

Yes, I saw that she had passed. Those 2 were tight, it was so nice to see that. 


I love the LA edition, though I'm sad that Madison is no longer part of the cast.


----------



## Rouge H

Oh no Madison is gone bummer! I enjoyed him in the mix. Sad about Edith she accomplished so much in her life and I'm sure will be missed.


----------



## Michele26

Heather's engagement ring is gorgeous!


----------



## bobobob

Can't wait for the first episode!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Stepforded said:


> I subscribe to Josh Flagg's e-newsletter - I'm not in the real estate game, but he's very motivational and you could apply his suggestions to just about any business.  I know he's had his issues, but I like him ... I don't think I'd watch if he left the show.
> 
> I'm probably the only person here who loved Chad Rogers from season 1, too - he is such a lovely guy and very funny (although I don't think he tries to be!).



I loved Chad (I use to say he was Peter Pan, Ha) Whatever happen to him?


----------



## Sassys

WTH did Heather do to her face!


----------



## hedgwin99

Glitterandstuds said:


> I loved Chad (I use to say he was Peter Pan, Ha) Whatever happen to him?




Me too! I think he left the show to focus more on his career n his girlfriend + their dog &#128522;&#128522; I sure hope he will return back to the show


----------



## jayne01

Sassys said:


> WTH did Heather do to her face!




I just started watching the new episode and was just getting ready to post this exact thing! Yikes!!!


----------



## Michele26

The two British agents seem so scripted. Wish Madison was still on.


----------



## Michele26

Longchamp said:


> No better words spoken.  I couldn't through an episode of Miami!  Then I watched the 3 of them on WWHL.  That's 30 minutes of my life I'll never get back.



I tried to watch Miami, but they were so dull. With all the agents Miami has how could Bravo pick these three!


----------



## krissa

****! I missed it tonight ;/ I can't wait to watch.


----------



## nastasja

Michele26 said:


> The two British agents seem so scripted. Wish Madison was still on.




I don't find them interesting to watch, at all! Wonder why Madison didn't come back?


----------



## Stepforded

Chad Rogers wasn't asked to return after season 1.  He split from his 'girlfriend' (read from my quote marks what you will) soon after the series stopped filming.  Personally, I loved him - he was hilarious and his self confidence was staggering.

Madison chose not to return to focus on his business (he was probably annoyed at the constant drama the show tried to stir up between him, Josh and Heather too).  Here's his official statement: http://www.bravotv.com/blogs/the-dish/madison-hildebrand-why-im-leaving-mdlla#.U_Q8bN0S35M.twitter


----------



## livethelake

Another Bravo show bites the dust.

This show is almost unwatchable...........Get rid of the scripting, over acting and the two Brits.

The conversation between Josh A and Heather in the first 5 minutes .........good grief.  They both need acting lessons

I used to love this show, it might be erased from my DVR........will give it one more week........sigh..............


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Michele26 said:


> The two British agents seem so scripted. Wish Madison was still on.



Same here... the Brits are horrible.  I couldn't watch Miami either!  I will keep watching for the homes, although I do like MDL-NY better.


----------



## pink sapphire

xoxo1858 said:


> I can't believe Madison wont be on. He has been on since the beginning, I wonder what happened.
> 
> Not a fan of Heather.


Miss Madison cant stand the pompas brit dudes .Also dont like Heather.


----------



## pink sapphire

ChanelGirlE said:


> Same here... the Brits are horrible.  I couldn't watch Miami either!  I will keep watching for the homes, although I do like MDL-NY better.



Hope those Brits dont stay they are awful wind through them on my taped show .


----------



## pink sapphire

Sassys said:


> WTH did Heather do to her face!



Didnt notice anything different:looks as bad as always?


----------



## nastasja

Just looked on Josh Flagg's Instagram and it looks like his grandma Edith died about a week ago. I liked her spunk.


----------



## DiorT

pink sapphire said:


> Didnt notice anything different:looks as bad as always?



She looks like an anteater to me.


----------



## lp640

Oh My.

The Brits have ruined the show.   Bring back Madison.

And this seems extremely scripted.    And they're terrible actors!!

What happened?

Bring back the New York boys ASAP if the rest of the season will be like this.  Ugh.


----------



## pink sapphire

DiorT said:


> She looks like an anteater to me.



Thats great shes weird .


----------



## pink sapphire

lp640 said:


> Oh My.
> 
> The Brits have ruined the show.   Bring back Madison.
> 
> And this seems extremely scripted.    And they're terrible actors!!
> 
> What happened?
> 
> Bring back the New York boys ASAP if the rest of the season will be like this.  Ugh.



Iloved when the client called them Ernie and Bert they are awful.


----------



## Sassys

pink sapphire said:


> Iloved when the client called them Ernie and Bert they are awful.



Funniest comment ever


----------



## Swanky

I couldn't tell if that ginger guy was for real!?  Maybe too much scripting now. . . 
 I don't care for the newbies either.


----------



## Chanel522

I fast forwarded through the new guys and most of Josh Altman.  He and Heather have an arrogance about them I just don't like.  I'm only watching this season bc of Josh Flagg.  Love him!


----------



## pink sapphire

Chanel522 said:


> I fast forwarded through the new guys and most of Josh Altman.  He and Heather have an arrogance about them I just don't like.  I'm only watching this season bc of Josh Flagg.  Love him!



I agree love him really miss the scenes with Edith so sad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can't get into this season....


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't get into this season....





I was drifting off watching it. I wish they'd go back to the 3 original guys. I can't stand Josh Altman. He's constantly in douche mode. The new additions aren't much better.


----------



## Lanier

It's weird without Madison -- he was the original member!  Josh F. is still my favorite, hands down. 

 I noticed several tie-ins from other shows on the preview for the season: Ryan from MDLNY and Mauricio from RHBH. I wonder if Mauricio doesn't like Josh A. because Heather used to work at Mauricio's company and then moved to the Altman Brothers.


----------



## redney

Lanier said:


> It's weird without Madison -- he was the original member!  Josh F. is still my favorite, hands down.
> 
> I noticed several tie-ins from other shows on the preview for the season: Ryan from MDLNY and Mauricio from RHBH. I wonder if Mauricio doesn't like Josh A. because Heather used to work at Mauricio's company and then moved to the Altman Brothers.



I doubt Mauricio cares if an assistant moved from his agency to another. But perhaps it's Altman -didn't he used to work at Mauricio's agency before doing his own thing with his brother?


----------



## livethelake

I believe the Altman Brothers are still associated with Hilton & Hyland (as their broker).
Mauricio was an agent with H&H (Kyles BIL) before starting his own firm.


----------



## Sassys

livethelake said:


> I believe the Altman Brothers are still associated with Hilton & Hyland (as their broker).
> Mauricio was an agent with H&H (Kyles BIL) before starting his own firm.



Correct.


----------



## redney

livethelake said:


> I believe the Altman Brothers are still associated with Hilton & Hyland (as their broker).
> Mauricio was an agent with H&H (Kyles BIL) before starting his own firm.



Ah-ha. Thanks.


----------



## Stepforded

Has anyone had any luck finding the episode online (not via Bravo)?  All of the ones posted are for the 21 August 2013 episode - on every single online edition (all 100-odd of them) - unbelievable!  :censor:


----------



## kemilia

I'm enjoying it, it's ok (love Josh F.--get him his own show, please!). 


Yeah, its scripted, but shouldn't be, real estate people have to be personable and "talkers." I guess what I like the most about this LA edition (besides JF) is just seeing the homes and the locales--living in the flat Midwest--we don't have the hills and the views and all. It's like everyone has a view in LA, but they are hanging over another property to have it.


----------



## katlun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I couldn't tell if that ginger guy was for real!?  Maybe too much scripting now. . .
> I don't care for the newbies either.



I felt the same way, but the ginger was really bad acting, no one is that rude with it being filmed


----------



## Chanel522

Did anyone else want to rip their face of while listening to Heather whine "baaaby" to Josh?  OMG   That whole scene was so staged and fake so after that is when I started fast forwarding to only Josh Flagg's scenes.  He's hysterical.  The preview for later in the season or next week or whenever where he starts to roll down the driveway in his wheelchair looks hilarious!!  He was talking so calm while he's just rolling away and then I think it was Colton chases after him   They need their own show.


----------



## pink sapphire

Chanel522 said:


> Did anyone else want to rip their face of while listening to Heather whine "baaaby" to Josh?  OMG   That whole scene was so staged and fake so after that is when I started fast forwarding to only Josh Flagg's scenes.  He's hysterical.  The preview for later in the season or next week or whenever where he starts to roll down the driveway in his wheelchair looks hilarious!!  He was talking so calm while he's just rolling away and then I think it was Colton chases after him   They need their own show.



Iagree wont be watching much longer if it was like this weeks show . Josh will be great next week .


----------



## Stepforded

Heather moves around a lot. First she was with Madison; then she moved to Mauricio's 'The Agency'; then she went to Keller Williams, before breaking out on her own with another guy.  Now, it's just her solo and she appears to be more a buyer's agent than a selling agent.

I don't like Heather - the Heather of old, the one who was Madison's assistant, was lovely and down-to-earth; but since she's been with Josh she's really changed (both in terms of appearance and personality).


----------



## lulilu

I really only like NY.


----------



## hedgwin99

lulilu said:


> I really only like NY.




+1.
LA use to be good but the casting with exception of josh Flagg has been left much to be desired.

Ny casts just seems more real to me. They are really fighting to get contracts, listing appointments etc.. Plus fredrik is so so funny with his high kicks!!


----------



## Stepforded

hedgwin99 said:


> +1.
> LA use to be good but the casting with exception of josh Flagg has been left much to be desired.
> 
> Ny casts just seems more real to me. They are really fighting to get contracts, listing appointments etc.. Plus fredrik is so so funny with his high kicks!!


 
I've only ever really liked LA, but it went downhill as soon as Altman arrived.


----------



## Chanel522

I didn't mind Josh Altman nearly as much before he started dating Heather.  It's like once they got together the size of both of their ego's got inflated to astronomically large sizes.


----------



## pink1

Has David (one of the new guys) been on something else??  Or he reminds me of the chef on Below Deck.  I can't figure out why he seems familiar.


----------



## DiorT

Altman is gross...he wears more make up than Heather.  The scene with Josh Flagg and Edith was the best part of the episode!


----------



## swags

I only like Josh Flaggs scenes. I wish Bravo would bring back the original cast.


----------



## redney

DiorT said:


> Altman is gross...he wears more make up than Heather.  *The scene with Josh Flagg and Edith was the best part of the episode!*



Totally agree! I love both of them and their relationship. So sad she's gone.


----------



## pink sapphire

DiorT said:


> Altman is gross...he wears more make up than Heather.  The scene with Josh Flagg and Edith was the best part of the episode!



Agree totally he reminds me of a ferret.


----------



## Stepforded

Yay, I finally got to see E01!  I like the energy of the new series.  I like Madison but was sick to death of that whole Heather/Madison/Altman storyline.

I'm surprised Altman and Heather have moved out of that gorgeous rental property into a new place in what looks like the Hills.  I don't like Altman - he's his own biggest fan - or his slimey brother.  But they do bring a bit of colour to the show.  I like Mikey though - he seems like such a laugh.

Gosh the homes are beautiful.  That 'tear down' one they showed the designer ... sheeesh!  Absolutely stunning.  When I was seven, we traveled to Los Angeles for a holiday and I remember thinking back then ... a good 35+ years ago! ... that the houses looked so perfect, the water so blue, and the grass so green, than anywhere I'd ever experienced.  It just looks so magical.

... Off to hunt for E02 now!


----------



## Stepforded

.


----------



## Stepforded

I was interested to see that Heather's now working for Altman, too.  I agree with him that mixing personal and business is not good; but that aside, it must get mucky as he and his brother also have Mikey. I can imagine a lot of egos and toes getting trodden on.

The new English guys work for Mauricio's 'The Agency' - which is why we saw them dining with Mauricio and Kyle in the 'coming up this season' piece.  Interesting to see that they had their names attached to this listing: http://www.theagencyre.com/for-sale/675-perugia-way-bel-air/ - which is the Perugia Way 'tear down' they showed the designer.  It's cheaper than what the other listing agent told them it was for too - maybe the designer's client had a change of heart and decided to relist or something ... but for that much less?  So strange.  Unless, in the States, as the buyer's agents, they also get to take credit for the listing being sold?


----------



## Stepforded

Both Joshs are looking a little tubby ... Flagg dresses impeccably so hides it well, but Altman's too-tight shirts really irk me.

Interesting placement of the books in the $48m house ... they were placed right spine downwards, so you could only see leaves when glancing at the bookshelf, or you could see the titles on the left spine if you walked up to the shelf and looked at it from the top.  I like that idea, because it means you only see white (there weren't any non-white coloured pages in the books), as opposed to lots of colours that spines on display have.

The British guy with the wife and kids seems to live in a very ordinary house ... nothing to write home about.


----------



## Stepforded

^^^^  Grrr, PurseForum won't let me add a few sentences to what I posted above.

...   Not that it's a bad thing (that he lives in an ordinary-looking house) - I know of a lot of wealthy people who don't flash their cash about - but it does seem odd with this guy as these British guys seem VERY flashy.   Then again, I heard one of them say at least a couple of times in the first episode that he drives an Audi ... they're nice cars but pretty standard upmarket cars - nothing too OTT special.  Maybe they're just dreamers after all.


----------



## Stepforded

Of the two Brits ... I think the better looking one (the non-married, but has a girlfriend, one) is nicer than the other one.  Sheesh the other one loves himself.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sorry to hear that Grandma Edith had passsed.. She was one cool Grandma


----------



## kemilia

hotshot said:


> Sorry to hear that Grandma Edith had passsed.. She was one cool Grandma




Yes, she was. 


A character, classy dresser and she loved her grandson--that was always sweet to see. Rest in peace, Grandma Edith.


----------



## Stepforded

I didn't think she seemed very happy (compared to how we've seen her in the past) when she was dining with Josh in the most recent episode.  He also seemed a bit 'off' ... maybe her health was deteriorating at that point or something.  She must have really missed him when he and Colton moved out of their apartment.  Josh has a couple of listings in that building at the moment - I can't tell if any are his grandmother's apartment - neither mentions it's the penthouse - but one is two apartments joined together, which I know hers was.


----------



## Stepforded

I was looking at all the agents' listings the other night and Josh and his brother definitely have oodles more than the others.  The Brits still have that (now) $45m mansion listed.  I wonder if Heather only went to work for Josh so she could stay on the show ... wouldn't surprise me.  I don't get how she can constantly promote herself as a 'star' of the show when she was only ever a bit-player!


----------



## Sassys

Did I miss a new decorating trend? Why are all the books in "Burt & Ernie's" listing turned outward (pages out) on the bookshelves? I noticed that last week as well.


----------



## Stepforded

Okay, so the Brits are just annoying me immensely now!  David is the better of the two; James (the one with two kids) is a dick.

Crikey Heather is a boring bag of bones.  She looks dead in the eyes and sounds completely void of any personality.  She used to be quite sweet - and laughed a lot - when we first saw her working for Madison.


----------



## Stepforded

Hey, Dr Sam (dentist looking at the Brits' $48m listing) was on the last series (or the one before that) ... wasn't he Josh Flagg's client last time?  I vaguely remember him in Josh's lounge room when that horrible Greasy or Gummi Bear man was visiting ... can't remember Greasy/Gummi Bear's real name, but he's Josh's friend who is an heir ... had a brother who dated Mischa Barton or Paris Hilton or someone like that ... *Edited to add - Davis was his surname.

(Talking of Hiltons, Josh Flagg's new house used to be David Katzenberg's ... who used to date Nicky Hilton).

* Edited to add: I don't think Dr Sam bought a house last time either - maybe he's hoping Bravo will offer him his own show.  Seems to be something Heather is keen on too, for her wedding (she re-tweets all the messages in support of it).


----------



## Sassys

I do... not! Million Dollar Listing's Josh Altman and fiancée Heather Bilyeu 'call off their wedding after months of fighting'

Million Dollar Listing star Josh Altman and his fiancée Heather Bilyeu won't be hearing wedding bells anytime soon.
Their nuptials were supposed to take place in July, but after months of fighting, the couple have decided to postpone their wedding indefinitely, Life & Style magazine reports.
A year ago, Josh, 35, couldn't stop talking about his anticipated marriage to the blonde beauty.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ll-wedding-months-fighting.html#ixzz3Cvl28Dm9


----------



## pink sapphire

Sassys said:


> I do... not! Million Dollar Listing's Josh Altman and fiancée Heather Bilyeu 'call off their wedding after months of fighting'
> 
> Million Dollar Listing star Josh Altman and his fiancée Heather Bilyeu won't be hearing wedding bells anytime soon.
> Their nuptials were supposed to take place in July, but after months of fighting, the couple have decided to postpone their wedding indefinitely, Life & Style magazine reports.
> A year ago, Josh, 35, couldn't stop talking about his anticipated marriage to the blonde beauty.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ll-wedding-months-fighting.html#ixzz3Cvl28Dm9



 It hink the problem is they both like  themselves to much both seem very  competitive.


----------



## slang

I don't understand this? They are postponing the wedding but they are still a couple, still live together, still engaged, still work together etc.
So nothing really has changed except a storyline for the show and a different wedding date


----------



## redney

slang said:


> I don't understand this? They are postponing the wedding but they are still a couple, still live together, still engaged, still work together etc.
> So *nothing really has changed except a storyline for the show* and a different wedding date



Producers/writers needing some drama?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought Josh was younger than 35.


----------



## Stepforded

slang said:


> I don't understand this? They are postponing the wedding but they are still a couple, still live together, still engaged, still work together etc.
> So nothing really has changed except a storyline for the show and a different wedding date


 
I have a pretty strong suspicion that her constant re-tweets, suggesting that she and Altman get their own spin-off wedding show (like they did for Kim whats-her-name with 'Don't be Tardy'), fell on deaf ears, so they're postponing to give themselves more time to get that deal done.

The only thing Botox Barbie loves more than herself is fame and stardom - she constantly refers to herself as the star of MDL (!!!) - so once she has her show then she'll be ready to say "I do".  Until then ... well, Altman better hope he doesn't get fired from MDL or else he'll probably lose her too!


----------



## Stepforded

BagOuttaHell said:


> I thought Josh was younger than 35.


 
Yeah ... I thought he was around 28/30 for some reason ...


----------



## Stepforded

Heather's changed her Twitter bio - it used to say 'star of MDLLA', but it now says 'Catch me on Bravo's Million Dollar Listing'.  Hilarious that she reads the recaps on Reality Tea (one of her Tweets says as much) ... wonder if she reads all the comments saying what a horrible old trout she is?


----------



## Goldfox

Altman looks too sleazy in his unshaved interview. Can't cope. No wonder Heather considers running. A man that doesn't look hotter with stubs, is not a man to be reckoned with!


----------



## Stepforded

The Bravo world sure is a small one ... on this latest episode, Lisa Vanderpump's (from RHoBH) friend Martin is the agent showing that English guy through the two Brits' rental property.

ETA:  The English guy is that Johnny Bryant chap who was caught sucking Sarah Fergusson's (was married to Prince Andrew at the time) toes!!

My word ...


----------



## kemilia

Stepforded said:


> The Bravo world sure is a small one ... on this latest episode, Lisa Vanderpump's (from RHoBH) friend Martin is the agent showing that English guy through the two Brits' rental property.
> 
> ETA:  The English guy is that Johnny Bryant chap who was caught sucking Sarah Fergusson's (was married to Prince Andrew at the time) toes!!
> 
> My word ...


Yeah, I noticed that too. And Ryan (MDLNY) is on an upcoming episode too. MDLNY is my fave version of this franchise.


----------



## Stepforded

kemilia said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too. And Ryan (MDLNY) is on an upcoming episode too. MDLNY is my fave version of this franchise.


 
I saw that ... could be interesting.

It's amazing how many people say the same thing (that NY is their favourite) on Reality Tea ... I just prefer houses over apartments, and like seeing all the glitz and glamour of LA, so that's why I like LA more.  I miss Madison though - I loved seeing his gorgeous Malibu properties.

The British guys are doing my head in ... moreso the one who's married with kids than the other one ... but really, is this the best 'talent' they could dig up?  I'd love to see Chris Cortazzo on this show ... they probably asked and he refused.  I wonder if they asked Marisa Zanuck ... I bet she'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bagbug

I marathon watched today and saw that the Edith Flagg passed away.  My heart broke.  I loved the scenes that her and Josh F. Would appear in.  They had a beautiful relationship.  The LA times has the obituary Guest Book that could be signed.  

BTW Josh Flagg is the only reason I watch.  I thought Altman was bad, but Bravo proved they could make it even worse by adding those two bores.


----------



## DrDior

If I was casting this show, I'd get rid of Altman and Heather and add Christophe Choo from Selling LA.

You'd get fabulous real estate porn and gold lame jackets.


----------



## Stepforded

DrDior said:


> If I was casting this show, I'd get rid of Altman and Heather and add *Christophe Choo* from Selling LA.
> 
> You'd get fabulous real estate porn and gold lame jackets.


 

Ooooh, I do like him!  He has heaps of cool videos on his YouTube channel where he takes you for a drive around the gated estates that you'd otherwise not get a peek into (the one where Kim and Kanye bought their place looks steep and depressing!).


----------



## BarbadosBride

Aaah poor Josh F he was so upset talking about his Grandma to Andy on WWHL


----------



## Glitterandstuds

What a sad episode today, my heart broke for Josh


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cjy

I felt so bad for Josh. What an amazing relationship they had. He is so lucky to have those wonderful memories.


----------



## pink sapphire

I cried my eyes out for Josh so sad  what a wonderful relationship they had  he was blessed  to have have her in his life .


----------



## zippie

:cryoor Josh, this is his first big loss and I feel so sad for him.  What an incredible relationship he had with his grandmother, she was an amazing woman.


----------



## swags

I stopped watching after the 1st episode of this season. I did see the previews for the recent episode and felt bad for Josh. That was the one true and honest relationship on this show.


----------



## beekmanhill

I only continued to watch this season because of Josh Flagg and his grandmother.  What a life that woman led.  I felt so sad this week.  

The Brits are obnoxious and boring, and Josh pause Altman is insufferable.  I don't care a whit about Heather and him.   

I miss Madison and Malibu.   

Sick of these people who won't sell at all because its their home, and it means so much to them, but oh by the way if you get $13mil I'll sell after all...................................................


----------



## Sassys

The new season of Million Dollar Listing Los  Angeles premieres on Bravo on September 2.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-s-Million-Dollar-Listing.html#ixzz3gejzoE70


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> The new season of Million Dollar Listing Los  Angeles premieres on Bravo on September 2.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lion-Dollar-Listing.html#ixzz3gejzoE70[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yay!! Though I'm not crazy about the Kardashian connection :cry:


----------



## TV_Buff

Oh good grief - him.  He sounds so thick and using the term 'bro' during negotiations just amplifies that.

I'm surprised the article didn't mention Josh Altman's connection with Kim K ... he sold her previous house to her (the one she lived in for a while solo), and also sold it to the new people.  I'm pretty sure he also orchestrated one of her other deals - if not the house she and Kanye set about demolishing, then the one that they actually did move into (Lisa Presley's old abode).  I only tune into KUWTK in hope that we'll get a decent tour of her new house!


I wonder if we'll get to see Josh Flagg selling his cute cottage off Sunset?  Probably not (it's annoying when they don't show these key events - we didn't get to see Josh Altman move out of his cute rental and into his pad in the Hills last time either), but we will get to see him and Colton moving into their new house which they're setting about remodelling, so that will be fun.


We should also get to hear about why Josh A and his brother jumped ship to another agency ... or maybe they'll mask over that for legal reasons.


----------



## Sassys

New Season 9/2/15


----------



## swags

Are those obnoxious twins going to be on again? Id rather see Madison and Chad back with The Joshes.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> Are those obnoxious twins going to be on again? Id rather see Madison and Chad back with The Joshes.


 
Yes, Burt and Ernie will still be on


----------



## buzzytoes

They are showing an old (maybe the first season?) episode on Bravo. It's when Heather just started dating Josh. She looks so different!


----------



## kemilia

I watched the first episode last night. It was so so, but tons better than MDLSF.  

Heather looks like a plastic doll (her extensions go down nearly to her waist), all the Cali women on these shows look identical--same blonde hair color, same extensions, same PS. 

I was fascinated by Josh Flagg's hair--it's like a perfect wave or a rock formation from the desert. Even though this is accomplished with tons of product, it is still something to behold. He looked like he lost a lot of weight (which was highlighted by the big H Hermes belt buckle). 

Bert & Ernie were still Bert & Ernie. And Josh Altman seemed a bit more likeable. Just a bit (probably because of all their dogs). The fake dinner cooking was not needed, and I doubt either of those two touch pasta.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Altman & Flagg are my favorite. I also want some of the Persian crispy rice (Anyone know how to make it?)

I loved the photos of Josh & Edith at the start


----------



## nastasja

I watch for Josh Flagg. Why, oh why, did they bring back Bert & Ernie? And Heather's  looking extra thin. She was really trying to get herself camera-ready this season.


----------



## kirsten

I watch just for Josh Flagg too. For some reason I find him attractive. 

Did anyone watch WWYDL? Sad he cried about his grandma on there. It will be so sad not seeing her this season as she was really the star of the show. Josh Flagg also seemed a bit drunk on there. 

I've tried watching the other Million Dollar Listings but LA is the only one that I can/got into.


----------



## swags

I like Josh Flagg. He's funny. Josh Altman can't be that obnoxious, he can't. Maybe he is, Heather seems to complain a lot. I remembered Bert and Ernie as twin brothers for some reason Are they just old friends?  Wouldn't it be more profitable to list separately?


----------



## Michele26

swags said:


> I like Josh Flagg. He's funny. Josh Altman can't be that obnoxious, he can't. Maybe he is, Heather seems to complain a lot. I remembered Bert and Ernie as twin brothers for some reason Are they just old friends?  Wouldn't it be more profitable to list separately?



They're friends who sell together on the show, but maybe IRL they do sell separately.


----------



## beekmanhill

Didn't know it was back on.  Love Josh Flagg.  Josh pause Altman (as he always identifies himself on the phone) is so obnoxious, Heather is a whiny bratt.   I miss Madison.  

Those two friends offered nothing to the show; I'm surprised they are back.


----------



## Sassys

Josh Flagg claims he is living at the Four Seasons, yet when he walked by the closet it was empty and had empty hangers. Also that was not the suite they "checked into" when his grandmother passed.

I don't understand the purpose of calling off a wedding if you are still engaged and living together.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Josh Flagg claims he is living at the Four Seasons, yet when he walked by the closet it was empty and had empty hangers. Also that was not the suite they "checked into" when his grandmother passed.
> 
> I don't understand the purpose of calling off a wedding if you are still engaged and living together.



My guess is she still wants to be on the show but probably doesn't plan to marry him.  Can you imagine having sex with him? He probably has a mirror so he can watch himself. 
My apologies for the image.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> My guess is she still wants to be on the show but probably doesn't plan to marry him.  Can you imagine having sex with him? He probably has a mirror so he can watch himself.
> My apologies for the image.



Or, they are trying to get a wedding spinoff


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Or, they are trying to get a wedding spinoff



True, I didn't think of that.


----------



## pink1

Oooh I bet you are right on the spin off.  Or a televised wedding.  

I am glad this one is back on!


----------



## TV_Buff

Sassys said:


> Josh Flagg claims he is living at the Four Seasons, yet when he walked by the closet it was empty and had empty hangers. Also that was not the suite they "checked into" when his grandmother passed.
> 
> I don't understand the purpose of calling off a wedding if you are still engaged and living together.



Smoke and mirrors ... he bought a run-down house (well, mansion!) a while ago which he's been gutting ... probably doesn't want people seeing where he lives, or wants to keep that part of his life private.  I loved his cute little house (the one David Katzenberg owned prior) ... Colton seemed really happy there, too.

I would've loved to have seen the end result of Colton's refurbishment of Josh's parents' house (which he started last season).

That lady who co-hosted with Josh F (Jeeb) used to work for Mauricio (Kyle Richards' husband) at The Agency - interesting that she, and four others, left there for Douglas Elliman a few months back ... including Gerb, who's a well-known music biz guy (works in real estate now but has lots of muso friends).  The Agency was once the best of the best; I guess the tide is turning to Douglas Elliman's favour now.

The English guy with the wife and kids seems quite nice and down to earth.  His playtime with his kids was cute.
ETA:  But then he annoyed me with his rudeness towards Josh at the open home dinner - gosh, unbelievable!  If that guy - who Josh was representing - had previously gone to one of David and James' open homes but didn't call them first when he was seriously looking, then he obviously didn't rate them.  They should've just accepted that. ... But as soon as Josh Altman started being a twit a dinner my sympathy for him went out the window!

Josh Altman does seem very charming though ... I've read reports from people who claim to have met him personally that he's like that in real life - very smooth, charming and a great people person, whereas Josh Flagg is apparently the opposite.  Josh Flagg has changed since Edith's passing - he seems more arrogant now, which is a real shame.


----------



## TV_Buff

^ It was obvious that Jeeb did all the work to sell that house, too - she identified the better price and she showed the buyers around.  That being the case, it seems a bit unfair that Josh got to do most of the talking when presenting the offer to the client.  No wonder he works alone - he must be near-on impossible to work with!  I wonder what happened to the two interns he was training up last season?


----------



## lulilu

Flagg did seem to be bragging quite a bit on the first episode.  But they all have overly healthy egos IMO.  I still like Josh F.  I am on the fence about Josh A, after his deliberate attempt to ruin the dinner.  So not necessary.

I guess the Brit boys will have a story line with the one falling off the wagon?  there was a short scene in the upcoming episodes.


----------



## BarbadosBride

I think Josh A was particularly nasty regarding the price of the house at the dinner party. Perhaps the question about a wedding date got him really p'd off. 

I must be the only one but James and David have actually grown on me. Looking forward to seeing how it all pans out.


----------



## swags

"My offer's recsinded. Motha f#ck#r"  Josh Altman! :lolots::lolots:

Josh Flaggs boyfriend is such a bratty thing and kind of unattrative. Why is he feeding the dog cheeseburgers?  Unless its the end of a dogs life, people food should be off limkts for the most part.


----------



## TV_Buff

I agree, swags!

Josh Flagg is incredibly unlikable to me in this series - he comes across as such a cocky so-and-so.  And yes, Colton is bratty ... it's such a shame; obviously Grandma Edith was a good influence on Josh.

I thought Edith was quite vocal about the fact she was going to leave all her money to charity?  Obviously that didn't happen as Josh said he was left a huge amount of money in her will.

I didn't like anyone in this episode ... Josh Altman is really grating on my nerves; Heather is so, so fake; and the two Brits are just awful.

I really wish they'd get some nice agents on this show ... Kurt Rappaport; Chris Cortazzo; there must be others ... because these ones just make me want to switch off.


----------



## nastasja

swags said:


> Josh Flaggs boyfriend is...kind of unattrative.




That's putting it mildly...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Heather's face looks particularly manly now..


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Heather's face looks particularly manly now..


----------



## Sassys

What is the point of having a dinner with buyers, if they know the other person/people are going to outbid them and everyone can hear what the potential buyer says to their broker. That dinner was so dumb.


----------



## zippie

DC-Cutie said:


> Heather's face looks particularly manly now..


 
Heather was never attractive but now, she is freaky looking.


----------



## TV_Buff

Is anyone still watching this?

Josh Altman looks so burnt out ... he really needs to take some advice from his father!

Some of the 'stories' just seem so made up - such as the solicitor representing the client buying three houses like that.  I'm not sure I believe that David would spend his day showing someone around houses when he doesn't even know the background of that solicitor's actual clients, or their eligibility to purchase.

Also, if you look at the agents' listings, some of the records are bordering on dishonest - i.e., the house that Josh Flagg bought for himself and Colton is listed on his site as having been sold by him ... when in fact he only represented the buyers (himself and Colton) ... I know house sales work a bit differently in the US, but surely he should have a banner stating 'represented buyer' to avoid any confusion on that 'sold' listing?  I recall looking through the various agents' other listings last year and seeing that some of the 'sold' ones were still available, so I think we're fed a lot of BS half the time.

Interestingly, the one that Josh Altman sold to that hipster guy the week before last, was first featured at the very beginning of the last season - or was it the season before - when he had that really young guy working for him who was really keen to make an impression and kept looking at himself in the chrome trim on Josh's car while greeting people attending the open house ... I recognised the exterior, steep street and front door ... but I guess we're not meant to 'click' that houses might take a year or two to sell.

I really wish they'd make this show less about the 'personalities' and more about the houses   'Selling LA' was really good for that reason.  The Brits still annoy me - they're like Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum ... the idiot one getting photos taken with his dogs for marketing material was just so annoying - and was that one of his clients' houses that he was shooting at?  I hope he got permission!

I might tune in for a couple more episodes to see if it improves, but if not then I'll tune out 

Maybe they should bring a strong woman into the cast ... like that blonde older woman who was on 'Selling LA' ... I forget her name, but she was in her 50s and had a team working for her, including her daughter (s?) ... she was great and would definitely kick their butts!
EDIT:  Her name is Valerie Fitzgerald (she's a former actress - perfect for MDLLA!).


----------



## swags

TV_Buff said:


> Is anyone still watching this?
> 
> Josh Altman looks so burnt out ... he really needs to take some advice from his father!
> 
> Some of the 'stories' just seem so made up - such as the solicitor representing the client buying three houses like that.  I'm not sure I believe that David would spend his day showing someone around houses when he doesn't even know the background of that solicitor's actual clients, or their eligibility to purchase.
> 
> Also, if you look at the agents' listings, some of the records are bordering on dishonest - i.e., the house that Josh Flagg bought for himself and Colton is listed on his site as having been sold by him ... when in fact he only represented the buyers (himself and Colton) ... I know house sales work a bit differently in the US, but surely he should have a banner stating 'represented buyer' to avoid any confusion on that 'sold' listing?  I recall looking through the various agents' other listings last year and seeing that some of the 'sold' ones were still available, so I think we're fed a lot of BS half the time.
> 
> Interestingly, the one that Josh Altman sold to that hipster guy the week before last, was first featured at the very beginning of the last season - or was it the season before - when he had that really young guy working for him who was really keen to make an impression and kept looking at himself in the chrome trim on Josh's car while greeting people attending the open house ... I recognised the exterior, steep street and front door ... but I guess we're not meant to 'click' that houses might take a year or two to sell.
> 
> I really wish they'd make this show less about the 'personalities' and more about the houses   'Selling LA' was really good for that reason.  The Brits still annoy me - they're like Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum ... the idiot one getting photos taken with his dogs for marketing material was just so annoying - and was that one of his clients' houses that he was shooting at?  I hope he got permission!
> 
> I might tune in for a couple more episodes to see if it improves, but if not then I'll tune out
> 
> Maybe they should bring a strong woman into the cast ... like that blonde older woman who was on 'Selling LA' ... I forget her name, but she was in her 50s and had a team working for her, including her daughter (s?) ... she was great and would definitely kick their butts!
> EDIT:  Her name is Valerie Fitzgerald (she's a former actress - perfect for MDLLA!).



I took a week off from the show already lol. All 4 of the agents can be annoying. HGTV had a House Hunters marathon on yesterday, so much more enjoyable. The homes are not usually the high end thought that they show on MDL.


----------



## absolutpink

I actually said to my husband during the last episode that I wish it would be more about the real estate and less about the personalities and story lines.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Yes would be great to see a woman on the show. I liked Selling LA and Valerie would be a great addition.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Heather's face looks particularly manly now..


What did Heather do to her face??


----------



## hermes_lemming

Designerhbgirl said:


> What did Heather do to her face??



She lost quite a bit of weight and dabbled with too much botox. Such a shame too. I saw the episode of their first date and she was SO much prettier back then.


----------



## hedgwin99

hermes_lemming said:


> She lost quite a bit of weight and dabbled with too much botox. Such a shame too. I saw the episode of their first date and she was SO much prettier back then.







Designerhbgirl said:


> What did Heather do to her face??




I remember Heather back when she was Madison BFF n Office Assistant. She looked great back than! Now her face is really really sort of "plastic" looking. I'm so sorry to see this chase of fame to look younger n prettier happen to her.


----------



## lulilu

hedgwin99 said:


> I remember Heather back when she was Madison BFF n Office Assistant. She looked great back than! Now her face is really really sort of "plastic" looking. I'm so sorry to see this chase of fame to look younger n prettier happen to her.



Never thought I'd say this about anyone (having been subjected to it myself) but she has gotten too thin.  It was very noticeable in the bed scene.  Her arms etc. have aged her instead of making her look more attractive.  It's a shame when these reality show people are so insecure that they take such drastic measures to "improve" their looks and, in truth, they look less attractive.


----------



## hermes_lemming

hedgwin99 said:


> I remember Heather back when she was Madison BFF n Office Assistant. She looked great back than! Now her face is really really sort of "plastic" looking. I'm so sorry to see this chase of fame to look younger n prettier happen to her.



Ikr? She was gorgeous before. Now she just looks plasticy... like her face is going to literally melt. So sad.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Hi, its my first time posting on this thread. I just finished watching the first episode and you know how after the episode is finishes they show the preview for this season, watching that, I swear the show has never felt more scripted. I know the show isn't as real as it could be but it feels like the relators' antics get crazier every season.


----------



## girlonthecoast

So Nick Bijan is on this show too *massive eye roll*? Is this the house that caused all this drama between Roxy and Morgan on Rich Kids of Beverly Hills?


----------



## TV_Buff

Heather was a real estate agent in Las Vegas before she worked for Madison as his Assistant, so why she didn't just start selling in Los Angeles - rather than be someone's assistant - in the first place is a bit of a mystery.  I can't recall if it was in last week's episode, or the one before, where she reminded Josh Altman that she's been selling for longer than he has.  (But - and this is going to sound horrible however I put it - she obviously wasn't that successful as she didn't have anything to show for it).


----------



## lulilu

TV_Buff said:


> Heather was a real estate agent in Las Vegas before she worked for Madison as his Assistant, so why she didn't just start selling in Los Angeles - rather than be someone's assistant - in the first place is a bit of a mystery.  I can't recall if it was in last week's episode, or the one before, where she reminded Josh Altman that she's been selling for longer than he has.  (But - and this is going to sound horrible however I put it - she obviously wasn't that successful as she didn't have anything to show for it).




I wonder if it has anything to do with state real estate laws?  some require you to work for a licensed realtor for a period before you can sell on your own?  Maybe when she moved to LA she had to get re-licensed in California.  Just guessing.


----------



## TV_Buff

girlonthecoast said:


> So Nick Bijan is on this show too *massive eye roll*? Is this the house that caused all this drama between Roxy and Morgan on Rich Kids of Beverly Hills?



I don't watch RKoBH but nothing surprises me about this show.

Just like the cross-over between this one and The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills where not only Mauricio appears from time to time (naturally), but Jonathan Ruiz has made a number of appearances as Brandy's 'boyfriend' ...

I imagine half the 'buyers', or their representatives', are actually actors and the other agents we see are just appearing to boost their profiles.

They probably really struggle to get 'real listings' for the show too - just about all the ones on TV never even appear on their websites as active or sold so they're probably just houses of friends, or hired for the show.  The one that David and James had last season, which Beyonce and Jay-Z ended up renting, was real though - that one sat on their site for aaaaages before they finally sold it just recently (it was still listed for sale even though it was leased to Beyonce and Jay-Z).

This particular one is becoming too much like what Miami was.

I never got into New York because I like to see houses rather than apartments - and I couldn't stand Frederic or Ryan - but if they sold in the Hamptons too then I could be swayed.

Ugh - they're just all so unlikable


----------



## beekmanhill

The show has been pretty bad this year; its all so fake.   The guy who needed a house in one day, the three houses going at the same time if only they could negotiate the prices, etc.   I'm not seeing enough nice homes; I'm so sick of the extremely sterile look of these houses, and the conversations about tearing down to get more square footage.   The personalities are terrible; Josh Flagg is not as nice as he was when his grandmother was alive.  Altman and the two British guys are just obnoxious.  

Maybe the market is so hot that the nicer homes need no publicity.  The ones we are seeing are not knocking me out.  I miss Malibu too, bring back Madison.


----------



## TV_Buff

beekmanhill said:


> The show has been pretty bad this year; its all so fake.   The guy who needed a house in one day, the three houses going at the same time if only they could negotiate the prices, etc.   I'm not seeing enough nice homes; I'm so sick of the extremely sterile look of these houses, and the conversations about tearing down to get more square footage.   The personalities are terrible; Josh Flagg is not as nice as he was when his grandmother was alive.  Altman and the two British guys are just obnoxious.
> 
> Maybe the market is so hot that the nicer homes need no publicity.  The ones we are seeing are not knocking me out.  I miss Malibu too, bring back Madison.



I agree with all that you've said.

I'd love to see some gorgeous old-Hollywood, drop-dead celebrity-owned estates ... I'm sick of seeing same-old houses in the Hills that all look the same.

And I've definitely noticed that Flagg isn't who he used to be ... what a shame.

I'd love to see Malibu, too.  See, if they introduced Chris Cortazzo we'd get to see not only him (he's quite yummy!) but all his beautiful Malibu listings!

I don't miss Malibu Ken (Madison) ... he got a bit whiney towards the end.

But I did love Chad from the first series (I must be in the minority) - he was such a crack-up.


----------



## TV_Buff

lulilu said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with state real estate laws?  some require you to work for a licensed realtor for a period before you can sell on your own?  Maybe when she moved to LA she had to get re-licensed in California.  Just guessing.



That's a very good guess and I'm sure you're right.

On the subject of Heather, she seemed way happier in the olden days - now, she just seems on edge and constantly trying to please Altman.  Ugh.


----------



## TC1

If their agency "The Altman Brothers" was going so well..they wouldn't have dropped that and gone to work for Douglas Elliman. I hate Josh Altman and Heather..so fake.. and Heather is looking more and more like a blow up doll.


----------



## absolutpink

hedgwin99 said:


> I remember Heather back when she was Madison BFF n Office Assistant. She looked great back than! Now her face is really really sort of "plastic" looking. I'm so sorry to see this chase of fame to look younger n prettier happen to her.



She looked so pretty back then! It's so sad to see people messing with their faces like that.



TV_Buff said:


> Heather was a real estate agent in Las Vegas before she worked for Madison as his Assistant, so why she didn't just start selling in Los Angeles - rather than be someone's assistant - in the first place is a bit of a mystery.  I can't recall if it was in last week's episode, or the one before, where she reminded Josh Altman that she's been selling for longer than he has.  (But - and this is going to sound horrible however I put it - she obviously wasn't that successful as she didn't have anything to show for it).



Maybe she just really wanted to get on the show and saw that as an in?



beekmanhill said:


> The show has been pretty bad this year; its all so fake.   The guy who needed a house in one day, the three houses going at the same time if only they could negotiate the prices, etc.   I'm not seeing enough nice homes; I'm so sick of the extremely sterile look of these houses, and the conversations about tearing down to get more square footage.   The personalities are terrible; Josh Flagg is not as nice as he was when his grandmother was alive.  Altman and the two British guys are just obnoxious.
> 
> Maybe the market is so hot that the nicer homes need no publicity.  The ones we are seeing are not knocking me out.  I miss Malibu too, bring back Madison.



Agree with all of this!



TC1 said:


> If their agency "The Altman Brothers" was going so well..they wouldn't have dropped that and gone to work for Douglas Elliman. I hate Josh Altman and Heather..so fake.. and Heather is looking more and more like a blow up doll.



That's what I thought too.. why would they have gone to work for someone else?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

these ladies get on TV, see their so-called imperfections and go overboard on the fillers and such.  Then when we see them again, on HD the difference is just BAM, there in your face.

then the cycle just continues, trying to correct or improve their 'imperfections'


----------



## bisousx

I need to download this season. I only watch for Josh Altman.


----------



## Sassys

Hollywood's Top 25 Real Estate Agents - 2015

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...te-824339/item/josh-matt-altman-top-25-824331

All made the list


----------



## TV_Buff

TC1 said:


> If their agency "The Altman Brothers" was going so well..they wouldn't have dropped that and gone to work for Douglas Elliman. I hate Josh Altman and Heather..so fake.. and Heather is looking more and more like a blow up doll.



They never had their own true agency - they were just branded that but worked under the umbrella of Hilton and Hyland.  Just in case anyone cares to dismiss this, here's a link to his LinkedIn profile that clearly shows this as being the case:
https://www.linkedin.com/in/thejoshaltman

A lot of agents have their own branding - if their agency permits - Flagg does it too - if you go to his website you'll see it's all branded as JF, but he works under the umbrella of Rodeo Realty.

I don't know the rules for setting up your own real estate agency but I gather that they're very strict and not worth going through the trouble for, for a lot of people given that there are very few that truly branch out on their own and do it.  Sure, Mauricio did when he broke away from Hilton and Hyland and set up The Agency, but there are few others.

It's the same in my country - even the wealthiest of agents who brand themselves as 'XYZ' actually work under the umbrella of another agency.  I did ask one a few years back why they didn't set up on their own and they rolled their eyes and said you would not believe the hassle you have to go through to even be considered.  I can see advantages on both sides - more $ if you owned the agency but the indemnity insurance / potential for risk must be quite offputting.


----------



## TC1

^^ That all makes sense...but they show Josh Flagg doing business out of the Rodeo Realty office every episode..The Altman brothers were making it seem like they were only working with each other..as in when they were pretending they couldn't/wouldn't hire Heather to work for THEM last season.


----------



## GoGlam

TC1 said:


> If their agency "The Altman Brothers" was going so well..they wouldn't have dropped that and gone to work for Douglas Elliman. I hate Josh Altman and Heather..so fake.. and Heather is looking more and more like a blow up doll.




They didn't have an agency, they had what many have now.. A team.  All they did was move from one agency to another with their team. I know some people who are the heads of another very successful team that works from NY to Miami to other cities around the world.  They know the Altman Brothers and one of them has appeared very briefly on MDLNY. Douglas Elliman is a great agency to be part of with wider reach than the Agency.  I'm actually surprised that my friends aren't on TV yet... They're beyond marketable but you can't keep them in one city for more than a few days.  I'm expecting them on TV any day now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I kinda miss Chad


----------



## girlonthecoast

TV_Buff said:


> I don't watch RKoBH but nothing surprises me about this show.
> 
> Just like the cross-over between this one and The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills where not only Mauricio appears from time to time (naturally), but Jonathan Ruiz has made a number of appearances as Brandy's 'boyfriend' ...
> 
> I imagine half the 'buyers', or their representatives', are actually actors and the other agents we see are just appearing to boost their profiles.
> 
> They probably really struggle to get 'real listings' for the show too - just about all the ones on TV never even appear on their websites as active or sold so they're probably just houses of friends, or hired for the show.  The one that David and James had last season, which Beyonce and Jay-Z ended up renting, was real though - that one sat on their site for aaaaages before they finally sold it just recently (it was still listed for sale even though it was leased to Beyonce and Jay-Z).
> 
> This particular one is becoming too much like what Miami was.
> 
> I never got into New York because I like to see houses rather than apartments - and I couldn't stand Frederic or Ryan - but if they sold in the Hamptons too then I could be swayed.
> 
> Ugh - they're just all so unlikable


Really? I would say New York is my favorite since I love the idea of living in an apartment and having everything taken care of. Not unlike Josh Flagg and his boyfriends' and their dog's life at the Four Seasons. I doubt that Edith's penthouse will be finished by the end of the season but if they do go through with it I'll be excited to how it turns out.

I never realized all those crossovers. Part of me wonders if being a real estate agent just attracts the reality tv types or does reality tv appeal to relators more than the rest of the population. Like Reza and MJ from Shahs of Sunset or Tamra and Jenna early in OC.


----------



## bisousx

It is normal in real estate to form teams - agents are still required by law to work under the supervision of a broker/brokerage firm. It looks like "The Altman Brothers" is the name that they coined for their team.

And FWIW... sigh... Josh Altman is my kinda man.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> I kinda miss Chad


 
My cousin and I were JUST talking about Chad. We had to google him and see what he was up to these days.


----------



## beekmanhill

Chad was such an interesting type.  I miss him too.


----------



## hedgwin99

beekmanhill said:


> Chad was such an interesting type.  I miss him too.




I missed him too! He is such type A personality.. I wonder whatever happen to him n Victoria n their dog starlight?[emoji16]


----------



## TV_Buff

Chad Rogers ... he's doing incredibly well and just enjoying his life without feeling the need to drag others down like his counterparts.

He and Victoria broke up aaaaages ago and he kept Starla, even setting up a Twitter account for her ("starlathechi") [his is chadrogerstv ... if you like motivational quotes you should follow him, as he posts them all the time] but oddly he hasn't Tweeted anything from her since April ... I hope she's okay.

He was going to release a range of haircare products at some point but I don't think that ever eventuated.

I'd much rather have Chad than anyone else on the show at the moment, to be honest.


----------



## nastasja

TV_Buff said:


> he kept Starla, even setting up a Twitter account for her ("starlathechi") [his is chadrogerstv] but oddly he hasn't Tweeted anything from her since April ... I hope she's okay.




He also has IG accounts under both those names that are active. Dog is fine.


----------



## beekmanhill

Wow, I Googled Chad Rogers. What a transformation.   Very interesting.  Bring him back on the show!   Get rid of David and James.


----------



## kirsten

Starla is all grey now. She is still adorable though. 

Chad is totally ripped now. Has crazy ab muscles. 

His Instagram is chadrogerstv


----------



## kirsten

Same hair lol


----------



## tomz_grl

Holy Cow!


----------



## Sassys

Hell NO to Chad and that girlfriend of his. The way he talked to that dog, always made me roll my eyes.


----------



## girlonthecoast

I've never watched when Chad was on but there's something about that picture of him in the sunglasses that makes him look like he's still a teenager. It must be the hair.


----------



## kirsten

girlonthecoast said:


> I've never watched when Chad was on but there's something about that picture of him in the sunglasses that makes him look like he's still a teenager. It must be the hair.




He's 38. Crazy huh.


----------



## hedgwin99

kirsten said:


> He's 38. Crazy huh.




No way!!!!


----------



## nastasja

I'm pretty sure I lost brain cells watching that staged glitter scene.


----------



## girlonthecoast

kirsten said:


> He's 38. Crazy huh.


He does not show any signs of stress on his face at all, maybe leaving the show can do one some good


----------



## Crystalina

I wish Heather would knock it off with the bleached hair, iridescent white bleached teeth and makeup applied with a trowel!!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

bisousx said:


> It is normal in real estate to form teams - agents are still required by law to work under the supervision of a broker/brokerage firm. It looks like "The Altman Brothers" is the name that they coined for their team.
> 
> And FWIW... sigh... Josh Altman is my kinda man.QUOTE]
> 
> .  He is my kinda man as well.....


----------



## StylishMD

killerlife said:


> I'm pretty sure I lost brain cells watching that staged glitter scene.


Lol


----------



## Crystalina

WillstarveforLV said:


> bisousx said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is normal in real estate to form teams - agents are still required by law to work under the supervision of a broker/brokerage firm. It looks like "The Altman Brothers" is the name that they coined for their team.
> 
> 
> 
> And FWIW... sigh... Josh Altman is my kinda man.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> .  He is my kinda man as well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a joke???
Click to expand...


----------



## TV_Buff

WillstarveforLV said:


> bisousx said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is normal in real estate to form teams - agents are still required by law to work under the supervision of a broker/brokerage firm. It looks like "The Altman Brothers" is the name that they coined for their team.
> 
> And FWIW... sigh... Josh Altman is my kinda man.QUOTE]
> 
> .  He is my kinda man as well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His father is very suave ... Josh and his brother - not so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## girlonthecoast

Crystalina said:


> WillstarveforLV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a joke???
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing
Click to expand...


----------



## bisousx

Crystalina said:


> WillstarveforLV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a joke???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different strokes. No need to get catty.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crystalina

bisousx said:


> Crystalina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different strokes. No need to get catty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not being catty.
> 
> I'm asking a serious question. [emoji6]
Click to expand...


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Crystalina said:


> bisousx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not being catty.
> 
> I'm asking a serious question. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I fancy Josh Altman. Josh Flagg too. And the Brits. I adore all 4 of them. But those San Fran agents, I cannot stomach.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crystalina

WillstarveforLV said:


> Crystalina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I fancy Josh Altman. Josh Flagg too. And the Brits. I adore all 4 of them. But those San Fran agents, I cannot stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Josh Flagg is AWESOME!
Click to expand...


----------



## TV_Buff

Matt Altman's own house was gorgeous in the previous episode.

I was pleased for the Bits that their seller hadn't done a runner on them ... I wonder who the Latino actress was who bought that house - anyone care to take a guess?  (I Googled, filtering search results back to the past 12 months, with no luck).

Does anyone know what ever became of Mikey, Josh's long-time assistant?  I've asked on Josh A's Facebook page, as well as the show's, but weirdly nobody has ever responded.  I bet Matt pushed him out - he never seemed to like Mikey (and I'm no fan of Matt!).  According to the Bravo page, Mikey was also a musician, so maybe he's doing that full-time now ... but if that's the case, why the hesitation to just answer the question as to where he is now?


----------



## pink1

I can't answer why Mikey isn't on the show but side note he went to my high school!  He was younger than me so we were not in school at the same time.  I think he does something w/ music.


----------



## girlonthecoast

TV_Buff said:


> Matt Altman's own house was gorgeous in the previous episode.
> 
> I was pleased for the Bits that their seller hadn't done a runner on them ... I wonder who the Latino actress was who bought that house - anyone care to take a guess?  (I Googled, filtering search results back to the past 12 months, with no luck).
> 
> Does anyone know what ever became of Mikey, Josh's long-time assistant?  I've asked on Josh A's Facebook page, as well as the show's, but weirdly nobody has ever responded.  I bet Matt pushed him out - he never seemed to like Mikey (and I'm no fan of Matt!).  According to the Bravo page, Mikey was also a musician, so maybe he's doing that full-time now ... but if that's the case, why the hesitation to just answer the question as to where he is now?


I loved Mikey he was so funny and you're right Matt's house is so gorgeous. If I had to choose I'd pick Matt's house over Josh's for sure. It seems so strange to just have Mikey leave without an explanation. Maybe they'll address it in the reunion.


----------



## hedgwin99

TV_Buff said:


> Matt Altman's own house was gorgeous in the previous episode.
> 
> I was pleased for the Bits that their seller hadn't done a runner on them ... I wonder who the Latino actress was who bought that house - anyone care to take a guess?  (I Googled, filtering search results back to the past 12 months, with no luck).
> 
> Does anyone know what ever became of Mikey, Josh's long-time assistant?  I've asked on Josh A's Facebook page, as well as the show's, but weirdly nobody has ever responded.  I bet Matt pushed him out - he never seemed to like Mikey (and I'm no fan of Matt!).  According to the Bravo page, Mikey was also a musician, so maybe he's doing that full-time now ... but if that's the case, why the hesitation to just answer the question as to where he is now?




You should post the question to Andy Cohen! He always have those after show live talk at the studio.. Perhaps he will ask Josh A directly?


----------



## lp640

I now just fast forward to Flagg's scenes.   Altman and the Brits are boring, fake and annoy me.

And hopefully this is just a bi-coastal thing, 
https://instagram.com/p/8UHAQaR39W/?taken-by=joshflagg1

because if Josh Flagg moves to NYC this show is so over.

Please bring back Madison!!!


----------



## Crystalina

I totally agree....I love Madison!


----------



## livethelake

I have no words.............Chad Rogers performing Rocket Man

(I can't take credit for finding this gem, it was posted on Josh Flagg's facebook page)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffvFNfGzdQw&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop


----------



## Crystalina

livethelake said:


> I have no words.............Chad Rogers performing Rocket Man
> 
> (I can't take credit for finding this gem, it was posted on Josh Flagg's facebook page)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffvFNfGzdQw&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop




LMFAO. Pure awesomeness!


----------



## bagsforme

livethelake said:


> I have no words.............Chad Rogers performing Rocket Man
> 
> (I can't take credit for finding this gem, it was posted on Josh Flagg's facebook page)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffvFNfGzdQw&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop




Actually I think it sounds great.  The mushrooms and dancing girls ruin the whole thing.  He looks like he's been working out hard.


----------



## GoGlam

livethelake said:


> I have no words.............Chad Rogers performing Rocket Man
> 
> (I can't take credit for finding this gem, it was posted on Josh Flagg's facebook page)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffvFNfGzdQw&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop




Omg Chad is so awkward lol


----------



## Longchamp

livethelake said:


> I have no words.............Chad Rogers performing Rocket Man
> 
> (I can't take credit for finding this gem, it was posted on Josh Flagg's facebook page)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffvFNfGzdQw&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop



Thanks for posting.
I see in the comments he says we will see him back on TV. Doesn't specify whether selling real estate or playing the guitar.


----------



## swags

I stopped watching but if they aired Chad playing during MDL LA I might watch again.


----------



## TV_Buff

Chad did great in that guitar performance!  But I thought the video - especially the dancers - were terrible.  It's a bit worrying that he personally funded everything ... I hope he doesn't give up his day job.

Anyhoo, this week's episode of MDLLA was good ...

I loved the Anniversary surprise James gifted to his wife - how thoughtful.

Josh F is annoying me - he's just so arrogant nowadays.  I know he doesn't need the money, but still ... ugh.  Interestingly, he told porkie pies about the Beverly Crest Vineyard.  It is NOT for sale, so the property he (re)sold to those Developers is not going to be worth $30-something million when they flip it (unless they care to wait a few years and assuming the property market doesn't tank).  They should've done their research before listening to him.

Here's proof - read the second article down the page:
http://vineyardbeverlyhills.com/press

"*5)      The Vineyard is NOT FOR SALE.
 6)      At no time was this property offered to anyone for 1 Billion Dollars.
 7)      Please do not inquire.
 8)      There is nothing in this country of interest to The Noval Family to trade up to.*"


----------



## DrDior

Can someone please explain to me why Chad appears to be humping that poor guitar?


----------



## Nicki828

DrDior said:


> Can someone please explain to me why Chad appears to be humping that poor guitar?



I was thinking the exact same thing b


----------



## DiorT

The glitter on his neck and arms looks like sweat.


----------



## Longchamp

DrDior said:


> Can someone please explain to me why Chad appears to be humping that poor guitar?




Ha HA !! It did look that way.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Wow- Heather is looking more and more different, something funky going on with her eyes now...


----------



## Sassys

I don't know who has a worst face, Heather or the brit's girlfriend (who looks like Kathy Hilton). He mentioned she is only her twenties and looks 40+


----------



## nastasja

Sassys said:


> I don't know who has a worst face, Heather or the brit's girlfriend (who looks like Kathy Hilton). He mentioned she is only her twenties and looks 40+




Yessss, I was trying to figure out who she looks like. No way, she's only in her twenties?? I also thought she was 40+


----------



## junqueprincess

Sassys said:


> I don't know who has a worst face, Heather or the brit's girlfriend (who looks like Kathy Hilton). He mentioned she is only her twenties and looks 40+




That can't be true, 20's- ha!  

I did like the staged scene of her bringing him tea, and the dog getting into the goodies.


----------



## simone72

TV_Buff said:


> Chad did great in that guitar performance!  But I thought the video - especially the dancers - were terrible.  It's a bit worrying that he personally funded everything ... I hope he doesn't give up his day job.
> 
> Anyhoo, this week's episode of MDLLA was good ...
> 
> I loved the Anniversary surprise James gifted to his wife - how thoughtful.
> 
> Josh F is annoying me - he's just so arrogant nowadays.  I know he doesn't need the money, but still ... ugh.  Interestingly, he told porkie pies about the Beverly Crest Vineyard.  It is NOT for sale, so the property he (re)sold to those Developers is not going to be worth $30-something million when they flip it (unless they care to wait a few years and assuming the property market doesn't tank).  They should've done their research before listening to him.
> 
> Here's proof - read the second article down the page:
> http://vineyardbeverlyhills.com/press
> 
> "*5)      The Vineyard is NOT FOR SALE.
> 6)      At no time was this property offered to anyone for 1 Billion Dollars.
> 7)      Please do not inquire.
> 8)      There is nothing in this country of interest to The Noval Family to trade up to.*"


What was the anniversary surprise?


----------



## Sassys

simone72 said:


> What was the anniversary surprise?


 
He rented out a movie theater and they showed old home movies and pictures on the screen. Then David came with the girls and flowers.


----------



## Crystalina

Sassys said:


> He rented out a movie theater and they showed old home movies and pictures on the screen. Then David came with the girls and flowers.




Something about that anniversary surprise bothered me, like he was trying way too hard to convince her that everything is okay.

Did you see earlier in the episode when he kept checking out his outfit in the mirror?  She got really irritated with him.

Deep down, I'm sure she knows David is gay!


----------



## simone72

Sassys said:


> He rented out a movie theater and they showed old home movies and pictures on the screen. Then David came with the girls and flowers.


Thank you!
I watched the re run yesterday James seems like a really sweet guy


----------



## simone72

Crystalina said:


> Something about that anniversary surprise bothered me, like he was trying way too hard to convince her that everything is okay.
> 
> Did you see earlier in the episode when he kept checking out his outfit in the mirror?  She got really irritated with him.
> 
> Deep down, I'm sure she knows David is gay!


I think that once a person has been struggling with substance abuse and is finally sober a 5 year milestone is something to celebrate, he might have been just really happy about this too as well as his Anniversary


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Watching the show now this Brian dude is a character lol


----------



## WillstarveforLV

simone72 said:


> Thank you!
> I watched the re run yesterday James seems like a really sweet guy


 
He also gave his wife a big rock too!


----------



## bagsforme

What happened to the couple looking for the 1.5million house.  They didn't show if they found something.  Weirdo lady with the painting.  
If they want something nicer for that price range they need to look in the valley.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

bagsforme said:


> What happened to the couple looking for the 1.5million house.  They didn't show if they found something.  Weirdo lady with the painting.
> If they want something nicer for that price range they need to look in the valley.


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## TV_Buff

David is such a lovely guy - he comes across as incredibly sincere in all his dealings.

What was that big gold ring Altman was wearing?  I just can't warm to him - he makes me feel itchy.

Someone told me that Colton and Flagg had broken up ... I wonder if that's true and, if so, we'll hear more about it in the show?

The woman with the painting was nuts.  The Hancock Park house was cute and probably the best they were going to find.  I don't get what the big rush was - sure, it would be nice to have something ready by the time her husband starts work but plenty of people live out of boxes and temporary accommodation when they first move to a new city.

I used to wonder whether Kris Humphries was given a bad edit on KUWTK, but from watching this week's episode of MDLLA it appears he is naturally like 'that' ... ugh; horrible.


----------



## girlonthecoast

bagsforme said:


> What happened to the couple looking for the 1.5million house.  They didn't show if they found something.  Weirdo lady with the painting.
> If they want something nicer for that price range they need to look in the valley.


That house in East Hollywood is absolutely beautiful, I can't remember the last time a house on this show made me swoon so hard. I know the neighborhood isn't the greatest but with a house like that I would reconsider.


----------



## Sassys

TV_Buff said:


> David is such a lovely guy - he comes across as incredibly sincere in all his dealings.
> 
> *What was that big gold ring Altman was wearing?*  I just can't warm to him - he makes me feel itchy.
> 
> Someone told me that Colton and Flagg had broken up ... I wonder if that's true and, if so, we'll hear more about it in the show?
> 
> The woman with the painting was nuts.  The Hancock Park house was cute and probably the best they were going to find.  I don't get what the big rush was - sure, it would be nice to have something ready by the time her husband starts work but plenty of people live out of boxes and temporary accommodation when they first move to a new city.
> 
> I used to wonder whether Kris Humphries was given a bad edit on KUWTK, but from watching this week's episode of MDLLA it appears he is naturally like 'that' ... ugh; horrible.


 
Looks like college graduation ring.


----------



## princess621

That woman's house with the view was incredible.  Can't believe she would move but I guess it's far and too big for an empty nest....fwp


----------



## hedgwin99

I must say Josh Atlman behavior last night is so childish! Still bashing Madison on the show! Please grow up


----------



## princess621

hedgwin99 said:


> I must say Josh Atlman behavior last night is so childish! Still bashing Madison on the show! Please grow up




Altman is so insecure and it comes out as such childish behavior.  But fun for TV I guess...


----------



## absolutpink

hedgwin99 said:


> I must say Josh Atlman behavior last night is so childish! Still bashing Madison on the show! Please grow up





princess621 said:


> Altman is so insecure and it comes out as such childish behavior.  But fun for TV I guess...



Money can't buy class!


----------



## beekmanhill

bagsforme said:


> What happened to the couple looking for the 1.5million house.  They didn't show if they found something.  Weirdo lady with the painting.
> If they want something nicer for that price range they need to look in the valley.



I thought they made a bid at the last minute.  They went with a higher price while on their way to the airport.   Josh was making the deal on the phone while driving.  It was all very contrived.


----------



## beekmanhill

princess621 said:


> That woman's house with the view was incredible.  Can't believe she would move but I guess it's far and too big for an empty nest....fwp



That was one of the few homes I've swooned over this year on the LA show.


----------



## Sassys

bagsforme said:


> What happened to the couple looking for the 1.5million house.  They didn't show if they found something.  Weirdo lady with the painting.
> If they want something nicer for that price range they need to look in the valley.


 
On their way home driving to the airport, they made a bid and got a house.


----------



## boxermom

I don't know why this show compels me to watch, but I do. I can't at all relate to the home prices or the people who can afford them--maybe it's the fantasy of it all.


----------



## redney

boxermom said:


> I don't know why this show compels me to watch, but I do. I can't at all relate to the home prices or the people who can afford them--maybe it's the fantasy of it all.



I watch for Josh Flagg, love him. I also love the house porn, especially in the Bird Streets, Trousdale, and Hollywood Hills.  Some day...


----------



## beekmanhill

I like Josh Flagg, but lately have begun to hate the houses with the weird windows, etc.   I think they are ruining the landscape.  

And I despise that developer they keep bringing in from New York.  (If you don't have what I want,  don't waste my time).  But I hate developers in general.  They've ruined so many beautiful homes.


----------



## boxermom

redney said:


> I watch for Josh Flagg, love him. I also love the house porn, especially in the Bird Streets, Trousdale, and Hollywood Hills.  Some day...



He's my favorite too.


----------



## absolutpink

beekmanhill said:


> And I despise that developer they keep bringing in from New York.  (If you don't have what I want,  don't waste my time).  But I hate developers in general.  They've ruined so many beautiful homes.



I agree. I'm sick of seeing these new developed homes where they all look the same.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> I like Josh Flagg, but lately have begun to hate the houses with the weird windows, etc. I think they are ruining the landscape.
> 
> And I despise that developer they keep bringing in from New York. (If you don't have what I want, don't waste my time). But I hate developers in general. They've ruined so many beautiful homes.


  I'm sorry but I find Zach Vella all kinds of sexy.


----------



## slang

TC1 said:


> I'm sorry but I find Zach Vella all kinds of sexy.



Me too!


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> I'm sorry but I find Zach Vella all kinds of sexy.



http://www.vogue.com/13354009/michelle-campbell-mason-jewelry-designer-zach-vella-wedding-ireland/

He got married at this huge castle that he'd probably tear down!


----------



## BarbadosBride

Ashford Castle is amazing. I was impressed he came to Ireland for his big day.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> I'm sorry but I find Zach Vella all kinds of sexy.



me three!  he knows what he wants and doesn't waste time.  he is often on MLDNY


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just watch for Josh Flagg.  
Josh Altman is too extra and I'm over him and Heather
the twins just bother


----------



## hedgwin99

The Brits actually grow on me this season. I like the showing of their personal lives n spending time with their kids! Josh Flagg still funny n I hope Madison is back. I liked him. He does not appear to me overly aggressive on the show. Josh A is just too much.. And answering phone calls at night with heather n dogs carrying on sleeping ... Blah.... Who cares


----------



## junqueprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I just watch for Josh Flagg.
> Josh Altman is too extra and I'm over him and Heather
> the twins just bother




I wish they'd ditch Altman and H. Not a fan, he is such a cheesy douche. They seem to have brought back Madison the last couple of weeks.  I just don't buy that he is successful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

junqueprincess said:


> I wish they'd ditch Altman and H. Not a fan, he is such a cheesy douche. They seem to have brought back Madison the last couple of weeks.  I just don't buy that he is successful.



you don't buy that Josh A or Madison is successful?

Madison is successful, he's just in a different market.

I want Josh A gone and bring back Chad!  I need that helmet hair in my life!!!!!


----------



## junqueprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> you don't buy that Josh A or Madison is successful?
> 
> 
> 
> Madison is successful, he's just in a different market.
> 
> 
> 
> I want Josh A gone and bring back Chad!  I need that helmet hair in my life!!!!!




I couldn't work with either of them. 

Altman is just gross. Madison just seems not confident to me. 

I will take any alternative to Josh Altman.


----------



## DC-Cutie

junqueprincess said:


> I couldn't work with either of them.
> 
> Altman is just gross. Madison just seems not confident to me.
> 
> I will take any alternative to Josh Altman.



Madison did see a little off, like he just really didn't want to be there (but nobody forced him).

I wonder if Josh and heather will make it to the alter


----------



## absolutpink

hedgwin99 said:


> The Brits actually grow on me this season. I like the showing of their personal lives n spending time with their kids! Josh Flagg still funny n I hope Madison is back. I liked him. He does not appear to me overly aggressive on the show. Josh A is just too much.. And answering phone calls at night with heather n dogs carrying on sleeping ... Blah.... Who cares



I agree with all of this. I didn't like the Brits last season but I really like them this season. James seems like such a sweet guy, and I love David's dogs. His gf needs to tone down whatever she's doing to her face though.

Josh F just makes me laugh. He's awesome.

Josh A and Heather and can leave any time now..


----------



## Swanky

I love Flagg, he tickles me so much!


----------



## nastasja

I wonder if Josh Flagg's gay fanbase is as big as his female fanbase. Women love him!

Altman & Heather gross me out. Their interactions are so contrived. The carrot eating scene made me nauseous.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> you don't buy that Josh A or Madison is successful?
> 
> Madison is successful, he's just in a different market.
> 
> *I want Josh A gone and bring back Chad!  I need that helmet hair in my life!!*!!!


 

NO,NO,NO!!!! I Like Altman. I would hire him to buy me a house, but not sure if I would use him to sell my house (I feel he doesn't fight as hard when selling). He is an east coast shark and I like that.


----------



## GoGlam

sassys said:


> no,no,no!!!! I like altman. I would hire him to buy me a house, but not sure if i would use him to sell my house (i feel he doesn't fight as hard when selling). He is an east coast shark and i like that.




+1


----------



## DiorT

GoGlam said:


> +1


I used to love, love, love this show...but IDK, seems scripted lately, I have been zoning out the last few weeks.  Bored I guess. I don't like all the crossover people either, that seems contrived to me, like the guy Zach, he worked with Fredrick in NYC and he was already on MDL LA before...snooze.  Guy seems to like this acting gig.


----------



## livethelake

DiorT said:


> I used to love, love, love this show...but IDK, seems scripted lately, I have been zoning out the last few weeks.  Bored I guess. I don't like all the crossover people either, that seems contrived to me, like the guy Zach, he worked with Fredrick in NYC and he was already on MDL LA before...snooze.  Guy seems to like this acting gig.



I agree.  And it doesn't make sense that Zach Vella would use the Brits as his agent.  ZV and Frederik have a personal relationship, I believe Frederik is the godfather to one of ZV's kids.

If Zach needed a west coast agent, why would he use the Brit's who work for The Agency?  Why not stick with Douglas Elliman (Frederik's company and also the firm that the Altman Brothers work for)

Sounds like it was all for a story line


----------



## Crystalina

Altman is a cheesy slime ball. Heather comes across as a spineless bimbo to me. 

Love Flagg. He's adorable and my favorite! [emoji175]


----------



## hedgwin99

DiorT said:


> I used to love, love, love this show...but IDK, seems scripted lately, I have been zoning out the last few weeks.  Bored I guess. I don't like all the crossover people either, that seems contrived to me, like the guy Zach, he worked with Fredrick in NYC and he was already on MDL LA before...snooze.  Guy seems to like this acting gig.







livethelake said:


> I agree.  And it doesn't make sense that Zach Vella would use the Brits as his agent.  ZV and Frederik have a personal relationship, I believe Frederik is the godfather to one of ZV's kids.
> 
> If Zach needed a west coast agent, why would he use the Brit's who work for The Agency?  Why not stick with Douglas Elliman (Frederik's company and also the firm that the Altman Brothers work for)
> 
> Sounds like it was all for a story line




For me it makes sense.. Fredrik might know NYC inside n out but he might not have the inside track on LA market because he is not selling LA market. For that amount of investment Zack put down I would do the same in his position. Hire someone who knows the LA market inside and out. Weasel out all available info to make the deal


----------



## hedgwin99

killerlife said:


> I wonder if Josh Flagg's gay fanbase is as big as his female fanbase. Women love him!
> 
> Altman & Heather gross me out. Their interactions are so contrived. The carrot eating scene made me nauseous.







absolutpink said:


> I agree with all of this. I didn't like the Brits last season but I really like them this season. James seems like such a sweet guy, and I love David's dogs. His gf needs to tone down whatever she's doing to her face though.
> 
> 
> 
> Josh F just makes me laugh. He's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Josh A and Heather and can leave any time now..




I really don't understand why Josh A and Heather r so hung up on the past with Heather's time working for Madison? Move on! Get on with your lives! And I really wish heather would stop doing those "enhancement" to her face! She was so much prettier before[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## livethelake

hedgwin99 said:


> For me it makes sense.. Fredrik might know NYC inside n out but he might not have the inside track on LA market because he is not selling LA market. For that amount of investment Zack put down I would do the same in his position. Hire someone who knows the LA market inside and out. Weasel out all available info to make the deal



I think you are missing my point.

Why wouldn't Frederik refer Zac to one of the brokers within his firm in LA?  Why not use an Elliman broker?  Instead, he went with the Brits from The Agency, a competing company.  The only reason I can think of is for a story line  (The Altman Brothers work for Elliman and they could have easily kept the transaction within the same brokerage)


----------



## hedgwin99

livethelake said:


> I think you are missing my point.
> 
> Why wouldn't Frederik refer Zac to one of the brokers within his firm in LA?  Why not use an Elliman broker?  Instead, he went with the Brits from The Agency, a competing company.  The only reason I can think of is for a story line  (The Altman Brothers work for Elliman and they could have easily kept the transaction within the same brokerage)




Maybe Zack does not like Josh A? Or Brits are really better agents [emoji16]


----------



## beekmanhill

Josh A's constant buttoning and unbuttoning of his jacket drive me nuts.  Don't like him or Heather.

That gf of the Brit made a real mess of her face.   

I'm sure Zach V just got a taste of TV fame and liked it.  IRL he'd use Frederik's agency.   

I too thought Madison looked very subdued this year, and much older.  

I didn't see this week's yet, but it was nice to see Edith's penthouse again in a previous episode.   Josh F must have a bundle if he can let that sit there unused.


----------



## imgg

beekmanhill said:


> Josh A's constant buttoning and unbuttoning of his jacket drive me nuts.  Don't like him or Heather.
> 
> *That gf of the Brit made a real mess of her face.   *
> 
> I'm sure Zach V just got a taste of TV fame and liked it.  IRL he'd use Frederik's agency.
> 
> I too thought Madison looked very subdued this year, and much older.
> 
> I didn't see this week's yet, but it was nice to see Edith's penthouse again in a previous episode.   Josh F must have a bundle if he can let that sit there unused.



I know! She is a mess and especially needs to stop messing with her lips.

I want to see Zach's completed house!


----------



## imgg

Crystalina said:


> Altman is a cheesy slime ball. Heather comes across as a spineless bimbo to me.
> 
> Love Flagg. He's adorable and my favorite! [emoji175]



Agree!


----------



## beekmanhill

It seems to be true re Zach and the Hustler Building.

http://labusinessjournal.com/news/2015/aug/24/plans-weho-hustler-site-clarify-flynt-completes-sa/

As to whether it was the Brits or not, it doesn't say.


----------



## absolutpink

hedgwin99 said:


> I really don't understand why Josh A and Heather r so hung up on the past with Heather's time working for Madison? Move on! Get on with your lives! And I really wish heather would stop doing those "enhancement" to her face! She was so much prettier before[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;



Agree, she just looks weird now! This whole thing with Madison makes me laugh. I'm in Canada and rules can be quite different, but generally when someone stops working for you they are no longer entitled to receive commissions, even if they were their sale. I highly doubt Madison did anything wrong.


----------



## beekmanhill

absolutpink said:


> Agree, she just looks weird now! This whole thing with Madison makes me laugh. I'm in Canada and rules can be quite different, but generally when someone stops working for you they are no longer entitled to receive commissions, even if they were their sale. I highly doubt Madison did anything wrong.



I'm sure that wasn't handled by Madison anyway.  These agencies have a financial office that handles all this stuff.   Once you've quit, you aren't going to get a check from them.


----------



## Sassys

livethelake said:


> I think you are missing my point.
> 
> Why wouldn't Frederik refer Zac to one of the brokers within his firm in LA?  Why not use an Elliman broker?  Instead, he went with the Brits from The Agency, a competing company.  The only reason I can think of is for a story line  (The Altman Brothers work for Elliman and they could have easily kept the transaction within the same brokerage)



The Brits sold him and his girlfriend a house, so why not stay with them. We don't know what the time line of taping was. Josh A May mot have been with Douglas Elliman when Zack filmed. Zack's storyline on NYC have been fake as well. The last apartment he bought for himself on the NYC version was not bought by him, it was purchased by someone else.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Sassys said:


> The Brits sold him and his girlfriend a house, so why not stay with them. We don't know what the time line of taping was. Josh A May mot have been with Douglas Elliman when Zack filmed. Zack's storyline on NYC have been fake as well. The last apartment he bought for himself on the NYC version was not bought by him, it was purchased by someone else.


I agree about the brokerage point (I initially didn't even think of that) but at the start of the season Josh did mention that the Altman Brothers had switched agencies from Hilton & Hyland to Douglas Elliman.

Sort of a side note but is San Fran the only MDL franchise without a DE broker because I think Miami had one as well?


----------



## Sassys

girlonthecoast said:


> I agree about the brokerage point (I initially didn't even think of that) but at the start of the season Josh did mention that the Altman Brothers had switched agencies from Hilton & Hyland to Douglas Elliman.
> 
> Sort of a side note but is San Fran the only MDL franchise without a DE broker because I think Miami had one as well?



Yes they said in the beginning they moved to DE, but how do you know the scenes with Zack were not filmed before the Altman's moved. We have no idea what sequence this show was filmed.


----------



## livethelake

RE ZV - the man wants the publicity.  And to get that publicity, he will do anything to be part of someone's story line.

I agree, it's possible the Altman's might not have been with DE at the time of filming.  Which is more evidence this is a story line for the show.

It would be highly unlikely, given ZV's relationship with FE, that Zack would not use an Elliman broker in LA.  FE would provide the referral, he (F) would typically be paid a referral commission and the transaction would be in house. 

Of course, ZV may have a relationship with the Brits as well but based on the on screen interaction I saw, I don't think this is the case.


----------



## Crystalina

This is interesting!!!
http://www.enstarz.com/articles/152...g-la-star-has-new-boyfriend-stalker-video.htm


----------



## DC-Cutie

wonder why he and Colton split?


----------



## GoGlam

I have a feeling Josh was either making his grandmother happy with Colton somehow or he's a little lost after her death and Colton is collateral damage.

On the show, Josh seemed to be more into Colton than Colton into Josh.  At least that's how I saw it.


----------



## Longchamp

I know this belongs in MDLNY but Ryan just announced marrying in Greece end of May/early June.


----------



## beekmanhill

GoGlam said:


> I have a feeling Josh was either making his grandmother happy with Colton somehow or he's a little lost after her death and Colton is collateral damage.
> 
> On the show, Josh seemed to be more into Colton than Colton into Josh.  At least that's how I saw it.



I saw it the other way.  Colton wanted to stay in one place and plan a family. Josh never seemed sure.  I thought Colton was a sweetie.


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> I know this belongs in MDLNY but Ryan just announced marrying in Greece end of May/early June.



http://forum.purseblog.com/television-and-cinema/million-dollar-listing-new-york-828734-23.html


----------



## Crystalina

Sassys said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/television-and-cinema/million-dollar-listing-new-york-828734-23.html




Ostrich leather????&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## GoGlam

beekmanhill said:


> I saw it the other way.  Colton wanted to stay in one place and plan a family. Josh never seemed sure.  I thought Colton was a sweetie.




Yeah I could see it from this point of view.  But I also saw just how much he wanted to buy a house for "Colton to decorate" and say that he wanted to give Colton what he wanted in terms of a family.  I think Josh just got cold feet and he's in somewhat of a crisis with his beloved grandmother gone.


----------



## TV_Buff

I thought it would've been posted in here already but that doesn't seem to be the case - Josh Altman and Heather got married the weekend before last.  I was wondering if Madison might Tweet a congratulatory message but he didn't - seemed a bit mean!  Madison was attending a wedding here in New Zealand at the time.

I'm not surprised that Colton and Josh broke up.  Their relationship seemed to be all about Colton sulking, and wanting Josh to buy him things.  Josh also got a bit mean in the last series - he just seemed a tad more arrogant and unhappy.  Hopefully with his new love he will be a lot happier and back to his usual fun self.  I think he also loves living in a hotel and could quite happily do it for the rest of his life (I see he's moved back into one now).  I wonder who got Godzilla??!!!


----------



## pjhm

Good question about Godzilla. I'm sorry to hear they split up, I'm sure Josh isn't the easiest person to live with, I like him but think he comes off as very judgemental and fussy.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/television-and-cinema/million-dollar-listing-new-york-828734-23.html



Thank you thank you.  My favorite show starts soon.  

Now I can find where to post.


----------



## Sassys

TV_Buff said:


> I thought it would've been posted in here already but that doesn't seem to be the case - Josh Altman and Heather got married the weekend before last.  I was wondering if Madison might Tweet a congratulatory message but he didn't - seemed a bit mean!  Madison was attending a wedding here in New Zealand at the time.
> 
> I'm not surprised that Colton and Josh broke up.  Their relationship seemed to be all about Colton sulking, and wanting Josh to buy him things.  Josh also got a bit mean in the last series - he just seemed a tad more arrogant and unhappy.  Hopefully with his new love he will be a lot happier and back to his usual fun self.  I think he also loves living in a hotel and could quite happily do it for the rest of his life (I see he's moved back into one now).  I wonder who got Godzilla??!!!



Why would Madison congratulate people he doesn't like?


----------



## TV_Buff

Sassys said:


> Why would Madison congratulate people he doesn't like?



Don't believe everything you see on TV.

They still see each other; when Rex (Madison's beloved dog) died she went to the 'in remembrance' ceremony that was held.


----------



## Sassys

TV_Buff said:


> Don't believe everything you see on TV.
> 
> They still see each other; when Rex (Madison's beloved dog) died she went to the 'in remembrance' ceremony that was held.



Clearly if he didn't congratulate them, what we see on tv is correct.


----------



## TV_Buff

Sassys said:


> Clearly if he didn't congratulate them, what we see on tv is correct.


----------



## slang

TV_Buff said:


> Don't believe everything you see on TV.
> 
> They still see each other; when Rex (Madison's beloved dog) died she went to the 'in remembrance' ceremony that was held.



That was years ago & filmed for the show wasnt it?

If there were friends I would assume Madison would congratulate them, I mean why wouldn't he??


----------



## Sassys

*
'We are truly over the moon!' Million Dollar Listing star Josh Flagg proposes to his new beau just THREE MONTHS after splitting from his former fiancé*

*The 30-year-old and his now-fiancé Bobby Boyd were on vacation in Paris when Josh got down on one knee*
*Josh enlisted a 40-person flash mob to perform dance routines to Bobby's favorite songs at the Four Seasons Hotel George V during his proposal*
*The unforgettable moment will be featured on the upcoming season of the Bravo reality series Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles *
*Josh made their relationship Instagram official in April when he posted a photo of them kissing at a resort in Mexico *
*The real estate agent was previously engaged to interior designer Colton Thorn, although it is unclear when they officially split *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...THS-splitting-former-fianc.html#ixzz4Emuz58DD


----------



## DiorT

Josh seems older than 30!  Looks like he and Colton only broke up in March....he moved on fast!


----------



## redney

Colton was whiny and I always thought he brought Josh down. Hope this isn't the case with his new fiance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Also think Colton wanted a family & not so sure that Josh was emotionally ready for that commitment.


----------



## Michele26

DiorT said:


> Josh seems older than 30!  Looks like he and Colton only broke up in March....he moved on fast!



I think too fast.


----------



## bisousx

They're in the South of France! Does anyone know this dress?


----------



## Sassys

Dollar baby! Josh Altman and wife Heather Bilyeu reveal they're expecting their first child together... and it's a girl

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Bilyeu-expecting-baby-girl.html#ixzz4K69UOGVX 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Dollar baby! Josh Altman and wife Heather Bilyeu reveal they're expecting their first child together... and it's a girl
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Bilyeu-expecting-baby-girl.html#ixzz4K69UOGVX
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



She totally messed up her face...she looks so bad!! Courtney Stodden vibes


----------



## DiorT

I say it everytime i see her...she looks like an anteater....she really jacked up her face.


----------



## redney

DiorT said:


> I say it everytime i see her...she looks like an anteater....she really jacked up her face.



Lol, anteater is a perfect description!


----------



## LaAgradecida

OMG what has happened to Madison?!?!?

He looks so thin and ill. I wasn't even sure it was him!!!

Did anyone else notice this?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

LaAgradecida said:


> OMG what has happened to Madison?!?!?
> 
> He looks so thin and ill. I wasn't even sure it was him!!!
> 
> Did anyone else notice this?


He looked completely different - barely recognized him and I suspect plastic surgery


----------



## LaAgradecida

WillstarveforLV said:


> He looked completely different - barely recognized him and I suspect plastic surgery



Yes! I agree....it looks like he had the fat sucked out from his cheeks.

It even seemed to me that he was speaking differently....and like maybe something was wrong with his mouth.

So strange! I'm still shocked.


----------



## pjhm

LaAgradecida said:


> OMG what has happened to Madison?!?!?
> 
> He looks so thin and ill. I wasn't even sure it was him!!!
> 
> Did anyone else notice this?



Yes, I noticed too- he used to be so handsome- and that English guy looked different too, did he have a nose job? He looks better, think his name is James...?


----------



## pink1

Something was definitely off/different with Madison's appearance and the way he spoke.  Glad it wasn't just me that noticed!


----------



## GoGlam

I can't stand Madison.  I don't think he's very savvy and yet comes off as his sh*t don't stink.  I would never choose him as an agent to represent me.


----------



## limom

That Malibu house was tdf! 
Something is off with Madison.
The new dude that Josh ended up marrying is much, much better looking than Colton.
Still can't stomach Altman nor the British dudes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Think that Madison's self tanner seem to be fading as his face looked different from certain angles.

These agents get caught up in their self importance.. its all staged in a way...


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm just catching up with the new season.

Madison's appearance shocked me too.
Didn't like the nose job on the Brit. 
The show is annoying me; everyone is so entitled.  I hope it is all made up.  The 17 year old with an 8 million dollar budget so she can relax in her own recording studio?   Nah, fake.
The other guy who looked stoned who bought the new house before he sold his old one so had to settle for less than ask?  
Oh and the Bebe owner with that fabulous house who leases it while trying to sell it? 
I don't like squeezing a swimming pool into a tiny back yard leaving almost no other space.  All the developers seem to be doing that in LA.   I'd rather have greenery.


----------



## CeeJay

Yes, David Parnes did have a nose job .. see the article in the DM.  Personally, I think he looked better with his old nose .. 

*Just a little renovation! David Parnes unveils his new nose on Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Dollar-Listing-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz4NevGc6rG


----------



## junqueprincess

Seriously, Altman is the best/most successful ??? And he lives in a rental?? This guy is a joke.


----------



## Sassys

junqueprincess said:


> Seriously, Altman is the best/most successful ??? And he lives in a rental?? This guy is a joke.



Flagg lives in a hotel. A lot of men don't buy homes until they are married. I also recall James also lives in a rental.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> That Malibu house was tdf!
> Something is off with Madison.
> *The new dude that Josh ended up marrying is much, much better looking than Colton*.
> Still can't stomach Altman nor the British dudes.



I though Flag was just engaged, not married.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Poor Dave he is really upset regarding his brother. It must be so hard being so far away from his family at a time like this  David and James have a lovely bond going back all their lives.


----------



## CeeJay

junqueprincess said:


> Seriously, Altman is the best/most successful ??? And he lives in a rental?? This guy is a joke.



TBH .. not that surprising out here.  LA is so huge, that oftentimes (especially when new to the area), you don't really know where to live although many times, it has a lot to do with where you work (given the horrendous traffic - I spent 2.5 hours this morning getting into/then out of downtown!).  So, a lot of folks rent their homes until they find an area they really like and then go on the home search. 

Last year, I really detested Josh Altman .. and then decided to look him up and was SHOCKED when I found out that he is from the same town as my husband (Newton, MA).  He always struck me as having more of a New Yorker vibe, but then again .. there are plenty of aggressive Bostonians as well (and I can speak for that - HA!).  He can show a soft side though, he's just very serious about his business .. and I can respect that.  The HB and I like to (on occasion) look at houses (even ones we know we can't afford) on the weekends, and honestly, a lot of the Realtors can be rather unpleasant at times (especially if they figure out that you are just looking).  I think it's because the market out here is saturated; I counted over 20 homes for sale on the street that we live off of!  

Josh Flagg was always my favorite; he's a good friend of a good friend and I have met him .. but, sometimes he does come across as very entitled and his comments about his customers are not always the best (like he has to do this/that .. it's your JOB Josh!).  I do like the Brits because they have a good sense of humor, and I love when they throw parties because they usually partake in them (especially loved the one last year when they got all decked out in the "Burning Man" regala.  

Madison - uggh; I have never liked him .. don't know why they asked him back to the show.


----------



## GoGlam

.


----------



## hedgwin99

Initially I didn't like the two Britis James and David. But since last season seeing more personal side of them I actually like them this season. Josh Flagg has been my fav from the beginning but I think with the loss of Edith he comes off arrogant in some situations... Madison begins to look like Heather! Stop doing whatever u r doing to ur face!!!


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> I though Flag was just engaged, not married.



 I recently read that Flagg dumped his bf and married another guy a few months later.


----------



## Zookzik

.


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> TBH .. not that surprising out here.  LA is so huge, that oftentimes (especially when new to the area), you don't really know where to live although many times, it has a lot to do with where you work (given the horrendous traffic - I spent 2.5 hours this morning getting into/then out of downtown!).  So, a lot of folks rent their homes until they find an area they really like and then go on the home search.
> 
> Last year, I really detested Josh Altman .. and then decided to look him up and was SHOCKED when I found out that he is from the same town as my husband (Newton, MA).  He always struck me as having more of a New Yorker vibe, but then again .. there are plenty of aggressive Bostonians as well (and I can speak for that - HA!).  He can show a soft side though, he's just very serious about his business .. and I can respect that.  The HB and I like to (on occasion) look at houses (even ones we know we can't afford) on the weekends, and honestly, a lot of the Realtors can be rather unpleasant at times (especially if they figure out that you are just looking).  I think it's because the market out here is saturated; I counted over 20 homes for sale on the street that we live off of!
> 
> Josh Flagg was always my favorite; he's a good friend of a good friend and I have met him .. but, sometimes he does come across as very entitled and his comments about his customers are not always the best (like he has to do this/that .. it's your JOB Josh!).  I do like the Brits because they have a good sense of humor, and I love when they throw parties because they usually partake in them (especially loved the one last year when they got all decked out in the "Burning Man" regala.
> 
> Madison - uggh; I have never liked him .. don't know why they asked him back to the show.


No shade but Altman is in fact from Boston.
There is nothing remotely New York about his demeanor, imo

I enjoy that Madison brings the Malibu market as the LA market is quite repetitive, imo.
His story lines have been very minimal this year.
My number one fave was Chad. He was truly unique.


----------



## DiorT

Yikes.  David's fiancée's face!


----------



## imgg

I didn't think it was possible to have a larger ego than Josh A. but his girl Heather is sure a close call.  I could do without these two on the show.  Especially her.


----------



## TC1

I think perhaps David went to his fiancee Adrienne's plastic surgeon for his nose job..cause now they both look horrid.


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> No shade but Altman is in fact from Boston.
> There is nothing remotely New York about his demeanor, imo
> 
> I enjoy that Madison brings the Malibu market as the LA market is quite repetitive, imo.
> His story lines have been very minimal this year.
> My number one fave was Chad. He was truly unique.


I know Altman is from Boston (Newton is a suburb). While I grew up in Connecticut, I lived and worked in Boston for 20+ years, so that's why I said I'm familiar with the aggressive behavior. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hedgwin99

Josh Altman and Heather r they married?? I saw on their IG acct they r expecting a baby girl[emoji33]


----------



## Real Authentication

Didn't they get engaged like last season? Or maybe two seasons ago?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

They got married this past April in Aspen.


----------



## susieserb

Personally I really like Joshy (Altman); Heather was great at first but sadly (like many) she jumped on the sex girl, blow up doll look..
I hope they go the extra mile in their marriage and now new family.


----------



## DiorT

I'm really noticing that lisp on Madison tonight. I don't remember it like this previously.  He looks kinda sickly to me.


----------



## LaAgradecida

DiorT said:


> I'm really noticing that lisp on Madison tonight. I don't remember it like this previously.  He looks kinda sickly to me.



I'm thinking that he is quite sickly too!

And I bet the "lifestyle manager" is employed to help him manage his nutrition & keep his T-cell count in line.


----------



## junqueprincess

DiorT said:


> I'm really noticing that lisp on Madison tonight. I don't remember it like this previously.  He looks kinda sickly to me.



I'm really sad for him, he is the opposite of what you think of as young, hip & healthy living in Malibu. Something is wrong.... sadly.


----------



## redney

I'm finally catching up on this season.

So Kelsey of the David/James bebe estate drama recently joined The Agency (David/James/Mauricio's agency) as an agent and continues to list the bebe founder's estate (her bf), now at $39.9M. http://www.theagencyre.com/agent/kelsey-kroon/


----------



## GoGlam

redney said:


> I'm finally catching up on this season.
> 
> So Kelsey of the David/James bebe estate drama recently joined The Agency (David/James/Mauricio's agency) as an agent and continues to list the bebe founder's estate (her bf), now at $39.9M. http://www.theagencyre.com/agent/kelsey-kroon/



Nice to hear that some of this is rooted in true life events


----------



## redney

GoGlam said:


> Nice to hear that some of this is rooted in true life events


Definitely for the home sales, it's public record. Here's a write up on the Joshs' transaction for the teenager in the Bird Streets: http://www.latimes.com/business/rea...otprop-gary-magness-house-20160302-story.html. Dunno if it's *actually* for their teenage daughter or not but I'm assuming the parents are listed as the buyers since she's a mino anyway.

Madison broke his jaw in September, but all the filming for this season was done by then. http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/madison-hildebrand-broken-jaw-update So that doesn't explain why he looks so....different.


----------



## TC1

Watching Josh & Heather's romance flashbacks tonight was CRAZY. It just shows that he's had work done and she's had a BOATLOAD of work done. Surprised they let them do that little flashback montage.


----------



## beekmanhill

Somehow I thought Josh Altman was from a middle class background, but based on their parents' home in Aspen, I guess not.  What did they say his father was, a sex doctor?   I couldn't hear it.   Where did they get those Aspen outfits for the photo shoot.  

I like Josh more and more each season but Josh Flagg is still my favorite.   I think he has respect for the old architecture, but often has to go along with the flow with the new developers.  It kills me to see the old homes taken down, especially the ones that were well built.  

The Brit still speaks very nasally so if his nose job was for a sinus problem, I think it didn't work.


----------



## hedgwin99

beekmanhill said:


> Somehow I thought Josh Altman was from a middle class background, but based on their parents' home in Aspen, I guess not.  What did they say his father was, a sex doctor?   I couldn't hear it.   Where did they get those Aspen outfits for the photo shoot.
> 
> I like Josh more and more each season but Josh Flagg is still my favorite.   I think he has respect for the old architecture, but often has to go along with the flow with the new developers.  It kills me to see the old homes taken down, especially the ones that were well built.
> 
> The Brit still speaks very nasally so if his nose job was for a sinus problem, I think it didn't work.



I think one of the older episode mentioned Josh Altman mom is a fashion designer .. a well known one.. but her brand was never disclosed.


----------



## beekmanhill

hedgwin99 said:


> I think one of the older episode mentioned Josh Altman mom is a fashion designer .. a well known one.. but her brand was never disclosed.



Oh,  I didn't know that.   Thanks.


----------



## hedgwin99

beekmanhill said:


> Oh,  I didn't know that.   Thanks.



I think every original casts (except brits) all came from wealthy families. Madison's dad is a retired CEO and Chad's father very established business man n his mom is a personal chef


----------



## beekmanhill

hedgwin99 said:


> I think every original casts (except brits) all came from wealthy families. Madison's dad is a retired CEO and Chad's father very established business man n his mom is a personal chef



And his grandmother was worth a fortune.  I suspect she left most of her money to Josh.  He must really be wealthy now.


----------



## hedgwin99

beekmanhill said:


> And his grandmother was worth a fortune.  I suspect she left most of her money to Josh.  He must really be wealthy now.



Josh Flagg is extremely wealthy.. he once said in one of the episodes that he does not need to work ever again.. his grandmother really took care of him in her will 
I definitely believe Josh Flagg.. he has been staying in a hotel ( I think Four Seasons) for god knows how long... l feel like it's at least a year


----------



## limom

hedgwin99 said:


> Josh Flagg is extremely wealthy.. he once said in one of the episodes that he does not need to work ever again.. his grandmother really took care of him in her will
> I definitely believe Josh Flagg.. he has been staying in a hotel ( I think Four Seasons) for god knows how long... l feel like it's at least a year


Was Edith his maternal grandmother?
I can't recall anymore.


----------



## beekmanhill

limom said:


> Was Edith his maternal grandmother?
> I can't recall anymore.



Must be paternal because her name was Edith Flagg.


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> Must be paternal because her name was Edith Flagg.


 Makes sense.


----------



## coutureinatl

Nowhere near the wealth on the Flagg side of his family, his mom also came from a very well to do family
He is the grandson of philanthropist, electronics industry executive and Jewish leader Herman Platt and great-grandson of Benjamin Platt, founder and owner of the nationwide Platt Music Corporation chain of stores.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I adored Josh & Edith's r'ship


----------



## hedgwin99

coutureinatl said:


> Nowhere near the wealth on the Flagg side of his family, his mom also came from a very well to do family
> He is the grandson of philanthropist, electronics industry executive and Jewish leader Herman Platt and great-grandson of Benjamin Platt, founder and owner of the nationwide Platt Music Corporation chain of stores.



Did not know that! I thought Josh Flagg wealth came from his grandmother


----------



## beekmanhill

In a way, it disappoints me that someone with the wealth and knowledge of Josh Flagg is in real estate.  Nothing against real estate sales people, but it seems he has the smarts and the financial resources to do so much more.   Maybe he just wanted to prove to his parents/grandmother that he could make a lot of money on his own.


----------



## cdtracing

beekmanhill said:


> In a way, it disappoints me that someone with the wealth and knowledge of Josh Flagg is in real estate.  Nothing against real estate sales people, but it seems he has the smarts and the financial resources to do so much more.   Maybe he just wanted to prove to his parents/grandmother that he could make a lot of money on his own.



I think selling high dollar real estate is something he enjoys doing.  He seems to really enjoy the competition.


----------



## hedgwin99

beekmanhill said:


> In a way, it disappoints me that someone with the wealth and knowledge of Josh Flagg is in real estate.  Nothing against real estate sales people, but it seems he has the smarts and the financial resources to do so much more.   Maybe he just wanted to prove to his parents/grandmother that he could make a lot of money on his own.



Well I give Josh Flagg for credits for work for a living. Regardless of what profession he choose in life. Its clear from the beginning of the show Josh does not have to work.. he made it clear he came from a wealthy family. But his grandmother Edith installed in him the value of hard work n nothing comes  free in life. Josh listened to his grandmother and decided to earn his lifestyle by work hard daily n earn that life style. If you look at the flip side there are so many wealthy kids like Rich Kids of Beverley Hills or socialites that post none stop photos on their IG accts partying n drinking n shopping with frens ... none of they even attempted to try to work a day or hold down a steady job.. even tho some "claims" they do [emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Sassys

I think its great Josh works hard at real estate and he doesn't have to. I admire that. Like the motto says "If you do what you love, you'll never feel like you are working".


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> I think its great Josh works hard at real estate and he doesn't have to. I admire that. Like the motto says "If you do what you love, you'll never feel like you are working".



This is true & Josh seem to thrive in the competition of high dollar real estate.  He comes from wealth yet he earns his own wealth.  I respect someone who does that.  He doesn't have to work but he has a fantastic work ethic to which I give his grandmother the credit for.  She was a great LADY & overcame a lot of adversity in her own life.  I would love to watch those two together.  Their relationship was incredibly special & they're enriched each other's life.  I know he misses her terribly but she was proud of him & his accomplishments.  I'm sure she watches from heaven & smiles proudly at him.


----------



## anabanana745

Josh Altman seems so in love with heather when he teared up seeing her in her dress. It was so sweet! His parents seem like really nice people.


----------



## absolutpink

anabanana745 said:


> Josh Altman seems so in love with heather when he teared up seeing her in her dress. It was so sweet! His parents seem like really nice people.



Agreed, it actually made me tear up!


----------



## limom

Was Heather losing her dad covered on the show?
while they are both annoying, there is no denying that they are madly in love with each other.
Great match.


----------



## simone72

Did she lose her dad?


----------



## susieserb

anabanana745 said:


> Josh Altman seems so in love with heather when he teared up seeing her in her dress. It was so sweet! His parents seem like really nice people.


WHY WHY WHY before the wedding???? SO DISAPPOINTED.  YES he was blown away (I was too) but geez it would have been more sweet at the alter


----------



## susieserb

simone72 said:


> Did she lose her dad?


I was wondering this as well? Wait, now more into it....yes her dad died 4 years ago and it devastated her.


----------



## DiorT

Heather seemed bratty in last nights episode, and her face...she needs to stop.  It looked terrible in one particular close up.


----------



## simone72

I was shocked to see them purchase a house for over 6 million I guess they are really making tons of $


----------



## Sassys

simone72 said:


> I was shocked to see them purchase a house for over 6 million I guess they are really making tons of $



Don't believe everything you see.


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> Don't believe everything you see.



Do you know something?  Tell us please....


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> Do you know something?  Tell us please....



My boyfriend's cousin works on the NYC show. He explained to us at dinner how fake the show is. Fake sells, fake buyers and owners, fake fights between the agents.


----------



## lulilu

Ah, I am not surprised, but it's kind of disappointing that there isn't some truth to this stuff.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> My boyfriend's cousin works on the NYC show. He explain
> ed to us at dinner how fake the show is. Fake sells, fake buyers and owners, fake fights between the agents.



So I guess it's like a Real Housewives in Real Estate show.


----------



## hedgwin99

Sassys said:


> My boyfriend's cousin works on the NYC show. He explained to us at dinner how fake the show is. Fake sells, fake buyers and owners, fake fights between the agents.



But I follow Ryan and Fredrick IG. They r none stop announcing sales and  contract signed. I think they have to be successful and bring in sales but is it possible contract are not signed in front of tv cameras?


----------



## DiorT

The scene with the brits and their client was so cringeworthy.  All the crying.  So fake and scripted.  I hate all their scenes.  Boring and fake.  They even sound like they reading a script.


----------



## susieserb

The Zeppo house......assaults my eyes (VOMIT)...


----------



## Sassys

I think it is so stupid to sell your house but say the new buyer can't change it. Then don't sell your house. If I buy your house; what I do to it is none of your business.


----------



## hedgwin99

Sassys said:


> I think it is so stupid to sell your house but say the new buyer can't change it. Then don't sell your house. If I buy your house; what I do to it is none of your business.



Frankly I could tell the seller.. oh I'm not going to change a thing! But the min the house is under my name I'm going to sell to a developer or tear down.. after all what is the prior owner going to do.. I paid for it and it's mine.. I can do whatever I want


----------



## Sassys

hedgwin99 said:


> Frankly I could tell the seller.. oh I'm not going to change a thing! But the min the house is under my name I'm going to sell to a developer or tear down.. after all what is the prior owner going to do.. I paid for it and it's mine.. I can do whatever I want



Exactly! If you are that damn attached, don't sell it!


----------



## LaAgradecida

Does anyone else find Josh Flagg and his fiancé really awkward with each other?

It seems like Josh is in love and the fiancé isn't.


----------



## nastasja

LaAgradecida said:


> Does anyone else find Josh Flagg and his fiancé really awkward with each other?
> 
> It seems like Josh is in love and the fiancé isn't.



agree. and it's hard to watch.


----------



## hedgwin99

LaAgradecida said:


> Does anyone else find Josh Flagg and his fiancé really awkward with each other?
> 
> It seems like Josh is in love and the fiancé isn't.



I think maybe Josh F fiancé is camera shy?? I want to give Josh F the benefit of doubt that he knows what he is doing. After all I can't see Josh F that desperate to be married or be in a relationship if he does not find it in his heart to have the commitment to do it

On the other hand.. Madison.. wow.. he really needs to put on some weight.. he really looks unhealthy.. it is fine to be skinny n fit but Madison just look sickly to me


----------



## DiorT

I really felt the same way about Flagg.  I cringed watching his scenes.  Especially one where he asks him to go to Paris and his bf responds, "are we in love?"...ack...


----------



## pjhm

DiorT said:


> I really felt the same way about Flagg.  I cringed watching his scenes.  Especially one where he asks him to go to Paris and his bf responds, "are we in love?"...ack...



I cringed too! Seems like Josh is overreacting to the losses of Edith and relationship with Colton. He's moving  too fast with Bobby. Date for another year, then decide.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Josh and his wife are cute. I never thought I'd say that.

I haven't watched this show in quite some time, didn't Josh Flagg have another fiance/boyfriend? What happened to him?


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Josh and his wife are cute. I never thought I'd say that.
> 
> I haven't watched this show in quite some time, didn't Josh Flagg have another fiance/boyfriend? What happened to him?



He and Colton broke up last year or earlier this year


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LaAgradecida said:


> Does anyone else find Josh Flagg and his fiancé really awkward with each other?
> 
> It seems like Josh is in love and the fiancé isn't.


he mentioned in an earlier episode that they'd been friends for years, so there's some history/friendship there. the chemistry seems off though.. i think there's a large age gap, too


----------



## kemilia

LaAgradecida said:


> Does anyone else find Josh Flagg and his fiancé really awkward with each other?
> 
> It seems like Josh is in love and the fiancé isn't.


Can't really tell because the fiance's face hardly moves.


----------



## beekmanhill

kemilia said:


> Can't really tell because the fiance's face hardly moves.



I swear I thought she was a fake gf from the beginning when she worked for Madison.  It was just too convenient a plot line.  I was shocked when they really were a couple.  They don't seem like a couple that's been together for ages.


----------



## DiorT

Sad, this used to be one of my favorites...haven't been able to watch an entire episode this season.  Idk...for some reason, can't get into it anymore.


----------



## Real Authentication

Agree and totally thought the same thing!


----------



## Sassys

DiorT said:


> Sad, this used to be one of my favorites...haven't been able to watch an entire episode this season.  Idk...for some reason, can't get into it anymore.



Me too! I DVR it, I can't seem to watch it live anymore. I just want to fast forward and get through it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Same! If I watch it live I'm doing other things and not fully paying attention. Last night I was like when did Maddison get back lol


----------



## TC1

Josh really has quite the number of "we don't want to tear down this historical property" listings this season.


----------



## beekmanhill

DiorT said:


> Sad, this used to be one of my favorites...haven't been able to watch an entire episode this season.  Idk...for some reason, can't get into it anymore.



Agree, haven't watched a full episode.   I think the culture of excess is getting to me.


----------



## hedgwin99

I don't mind watching the story line on Brits or Josh Flagg but others including Madison is getting on my nerve [emoji29][emoji849]


----------



## nastasja

hedgwin99 said:


> I don't mind watching the story line on Brits or Josh Flagg but others including Madison is getting on my nerve [emoji29][emoji849]



Yeah, I don't know why they brought him back [emoji42]


----------



## hedgwin99

killerlife said:


> Yeah, I don't know why they brought him back [emoji42]



Madison sounds very bratty n acted like a spoiled child!
I get it it's frustrating your client can't focus on the house showing but there is no need to bash her when she is focus on getting her beverage company off the ground?!? I know it's tons of work n getting investors line up to invest in a new product., sheshhhhh [emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## LaAgradecida

Watching Josh's proposal to Bobby right now.

Wow, they are awkward together!

Bobby looks like an alien.


----------



## hedgwin99

I dislike Madison more n more each episode


----------



## bagsforme

How Madison acted with the Brit's was so unprofessional.  It may not be illegal to tell people about other listings but the way he went about it was unethical.  I use to like him and now he's just a whiny brat.  He seems like a snake in the grass and after seeing how he operates, I'd be surprised if anyone would want to work with him.

Agree the Josh/Booby scenes are cringe worthy.  Josh is overly in love with Bobby.  Either Bobby is terribly uncomfortable in front of the camera or he's just not into Josh.  I remember Josh said Colton didn't want to be on camera and that's why it took a few seasons for him to be on the show.


----------



## acrowcounted

bagsforme said:


> How Madison acted with the Brit's was so unprofessional.  It may not be illegal to tell people about other listings but the way he went about it was unethical.  I use to like him and now he's just a whiny brat.  He seems like a snake in the grass and after seeing how he operates, I'd be surprised if anyone would want to work with him.
> 
> Agree the Josh/Booby scenes are cringe worthy.  Josh is overly in love with Bobby.  Either Bobby is terribly uncomfortable in front of the camera or he's just not into Josh.  I remember Josh said Colton didn't want to be on camera and that's why it took a few seasons for him to be on the show.


I feel like Bobby is the opposite; only with Josh for the fame and the cameras but doesn't want to seem too into Josh on camera because he thinks he can do much better.


----------



## LolliPops4

Sassys said:


> My boyfriend's cousin works on the NYC show. He explained to us at dinner how fake the show is. Fake sells, fake buyers and owners, fake fights between the agents.



I do think their home purchase was legit. I follow them both on instagram and see photos of them inside their home living there


----------



## pjhm

LaAgradecida said:


> Watching Josh's proposal to Bobby right now.
> 
> Wow, they are awkward together!
> 
> 
> So awkward- really seemed forced---I was disappointed in the finale-that flash dance proposal did not come across well on tv, and Joshwas such a snark to his Dad after he gave him the ring--"you can go back now...."


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Josh really has quite the number of "we don't want to tear down this historical property" listings this season.



But if the developer offers more money we will take the developer's offer.  Well I think one buyer didn't.

Haven't seen the finale yet.  I think Josh and his bf are really awkward together.  I'd think it was fake except his parents seem very happy and involved.  I like his parents.


----------



## Sassys

LolliPops4 said:


> I do think their home purchase was legit. I follow them both on instagram and see photos of them inside their home living there



Who are you referring to? I'm not talking about the agent's homes. The buyers on the show are not all real buyers. Most do not own the homes they claim they are selling.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## absolutpink

Sassys said:


>



I follow her on IG, she is so cute pregnant


----------



## Sassys

Alexis Kerry Altman


----------



## Rouge H

That's awesome, I like those two❤️


----------



## kemilia

Awww, great pic! Congrats to them both.


----------



## Love Of My Life

.. Bravo/Bravo to Josh & Heather..
Their families must be over the moon especially Josh's mother


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

Married






















Eden and Kyle were also there


----------



## beekmanhill

WOW, they did it up big!  Josh looked great.  Love the white flowers.  
Sonja got an INVITE?


----------



## GoGlam

I almost got married where James got married. It's a gorgeous property.


----------



## coutureinatl

beekmanhill said:


> WOW, they did it up big!  Josh looked great.  Love the white flowers.
> Sonja got an INVITE?


 Apparantly they are really good friends. She was even at the pre wedding dinner where she tried to save him from tripping by grabbing his crotch and he fell, cutting his head
http://people.com/celebrity/sonja-morgan-josh-flagg-gash-face-wedding/


----------



## DiorT

Idk.  I just fell like Josh is way more into this guy then he is with Josh.  I kinda cringe looking at them. I love Josh and this guy seems shady to me.


----------



## Longchamp

Gorgeous setting, perfect for Josh. 
Was surprised Jeff Leatham didn't have the floral contract.


----------



## redney

DiorT said:


> Idk.  I just fell like Josh is way more into this guy then he is with Josh.  I kinda cringe looking at them. I love Josh and this guy seems shady to me.


Right there with you. I hope Josh doesn't get his heart broken by this guy someday.


----------



## Sassys

I feel bad for Colton. They were together for 8yrs and didn't want to marry him and bam he's with this guy for a minute and marries him. 

I remember Miranda said the following on SATC: _Men are like cabs. When they're available, their light goes on. They wake up one day and they decide they're ready to settle down, have babies, whatever. And they turn their light on. The next woman they pick up, boom, that's the one they'll marry. It’s not fate, it’s dumb luck._


----------



## TC1

Josh's new husband...what's his name Bobby?. really loves the spotlight, money and himself. I hope he doesn't hurt Josh..but as long as Josh keeps him in the lap of luxury, I'm sure it'll be smooth sailing.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sassys said:


> I feel bad for Colton. They were together for 8yrs and didn't want to marry him and bam he's with this guy for a minute and marries him.
> 
> I remember Miranda said the following on SATC: _Men are like cabs. When they're available, their light goes on. They wake up one day and they decide they're ready to settle down, have babies, whatever. And they turn their light on. The next woman they pick up, boom, that's the one they'll marry. It’s not fate, it’s dumb luck._


ita. the only thing i do recall Josh saying was that they had been friends for many years and had a pre-existing relationship. so it wasn't like the guy just showed up one day and stole Josh's heart. i do feel bad for Colton though - 8 years - and they seemed very well-suited. Josh does seem more vibrant w/this man though, with Colton he didn't seem as enthusiastic.


----------



## Sassys

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ita. the only thing i do recall Josh saying was that they had been friends for many years and had a pre-existing relationship. so it wasn't like the guy just showed up one day and stole Josh's heart. i do feel bad for Colton though - 8 years - and they seemed very well-suited. Josh does seem more vibrant w/this man though, with Colton he didn't seem as enthusiastic.


.

 He's vibrant because the relationship is new.


----------



## beekmanhill

Was the show terrible the other night or was it just me?  I think I'm tired of the excess.    The new woman is insufferable.  Madison looks terrible.  Josh Flagg's hair scares me.  The Altmans, yawn.   I'm sick of the overpriced homes.  I prefer Jeff Lewis's show for LA real estate.


----------



## hedgwin99

beekmanhill said:


> Was the show terrible the other night or was it just me?  I think I'm tired of the excess.    The new woman is insufferable.  Madison looks terrible.  Josh Flagg's hair scares me.  The Altmans, yawn.   I'm sick of the overpriced homes.  I prefer Jeff Lewis's show for LA real estate.



I agree about Madison... WTF happened to him?!?!?![emoji33]


----------



## bagsforme

ya I'm not liking the new lady.  she's trying to hard to banter with Josh altman.  Madison has always been skinny but he's looking skeletal now. 
Loved the scenes with Josh Flagg and his dad.   Dad -"I'll cut of your you know what", Josh "my penis", dad- "no inheritance". Josh "worse".  BAHAHAHa
and when Josh asked his dad if he thought his mom was cheating and his dad said at least she's not shopping.  OMG to funny.  Love Josh's sense of humor.

I keep cringing at the preview scene where he and bobby have a fight and Bobby tells him to grow some balls and stop being a pussy.  I really hope Bobby isn't using him.  They act so awkward together.  Hopefully its just cause Bobby isn't comfortable yet with the cameras.


----------



## GoGlam

Madison looks so gaunt in the face.. I hope he doesn’t have HIV or something. And he’s dressing like a modern Andy Warhol with the jackets, vests and turtlenecks... just kind of strange.


----------



## pink1

Where was David?  I googled and couldn't find anything except him retweeting people asking why he wasn't in the first episode.


----------



## beekmanhill

I did like Josh's scenes with his father.   They are both funny.   I would bet Grandma Flagg took care of Josh financially and he really doesn't have to worry about inheritance from his father although there is no such thing as too much money.  
I hate the too tight pants his bf (now husband?) wears.


----------



## TC1

pink1 said:


> Where was David?  I googled and couldn't find anything except him retweeting people asking why he wasn't in the first episode.


I feel like the new lady is replacing him on the show.


----------



## lulilu

I think Madison may have lost weight when his jaw was wired shut (I don't remember how, but his jaw was broken).


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> I think Madison may have lost weight when his jaw was wired shut (I don't remember how, but his jaw was broken).


He was in a car accident.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

I thought it had something to do with wrestling around with his nephew and his nephew accidentally hit him in the jaw?


----------



## CA-Anonymous

.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

bagsforme said:


> ya I'm not liking the new lady.  she's trying to hard to banter with Josh altman.  Madison has always been skinny but he's looking skeletal now.
> Loved the scenes with Josh Flagg and his dad.   Dad -"I'll cut of your you know what", Josh "my penis", dad- "no inheritance". Josh "worse".  BAHAHAHa
> and when Josh asked his dad if he thought his mom was cheating and his dad said at least she's not shopping.  OMG to funny.  Love Josh's sense of humor.
> 
> .



I died laughing at both those comments


----------



## absolutpink

Love Josh Flagg's dad, that whole scene was hilarious.

I'm over all of the acting and staged scenes, and I really can't stand the new woman!


----------



## daisychainz

pink1 said:


> Where was David?  I googled and couldn't find anything except him retweeting people asking why he wasn't in the first episode.


I wondered this too and saw online that his new wife is pregnant. And his brother was very ill last season I think he mentioned that. I am wondering if he went back to England to be with his family or maybe just took time off because of his wife being pregnant. I am sure we will hear about him because his best friend is still on the show.


----------



## DiorT

Enough with the “rose all day”schick. 

Heather annoys me.  I don’t find her as pretty as she thinks she is.  Her face scares me. 

Madison looked sickly last season and he does this one as well. Hate the turtlenecks on him.  He used to be so hot.


----------



## TC1

David made an appearance on tonight's episode. Looking totally different with his dyed black hair and nose job


----------



## GoGlam

I wish Madison wasn’t back on the show. If they were going to bring someone back, it should have been Chad.. now HE was also nuts, but in an entertaining way.

Very little of Flagg on this episode - I️ missed him already!


----------



## Prufrock613

bagsforme said:


> Madison has always been skinny but he's looking skeletal now.



I haven’t seen the new season, but Madison looks awful - like he has serious health issues.


----------



## Prufrock613

GoGlam said:


> I wish Madison wasn’t back on the show. If they were going to bring someone back, it should have been Chad.. now HE was also nuts, but in an entertaining way.
> 
> Very little of Flagg on this episode - I️ missed him already!


I cannot deal with Madison.  The season that he was absent- was excellent.


----------



## CeeJay

GoGlam said:


> I wish Madison wasn’t back on the show. If they were going to bring someone back, it should have been Chad.. now HE was also nuts, but in an entertaining way.
> 
> Very little of Flagg on this episode - I️ missed him already!


1000+% on that!!  I cannot stand Madison, and I loved the fact that James has shown him to be 100% completely unethical in his dealings.  Not that any can be 100% virtuous, but Madison in particular never wants to put blame on himself for his dealings and why is it that they seem to be showing SO MUCH of him this season?? ... NO, NO, NO!  He needs to be sent "backstage" permanently, but you never know with these shows .. Bravo seems to want "drama" and Madison seems to bring that! 

Love Flag, and the scenes with his Dad .. hilarious.  A very good friend of mine knows Josh personally and she said that he says it like it is, and I like him for that!


----------



## GoGlam

CeeJay said:


> 1000+% on that!!  I cannot stand Madison, and I loved the fact that James has shown him to be 100% completely unethical in his dealings.  Not that any can be 100% virtuous, but Madison in particular never wants to put blame on himself for his dealings and why is it that they seem to be showing SO MUCH of him this season?? ... NO, NO, NO!  He needs to be sent "backstage" permanently, but you never know with these shows .. Bravo seems to want "drama" and Madison seems to bring that!
> 
> Love Flag, and the scenes with his Dad .. hilarious.  A very good friend of mine knows Josh personally and she said that he says it like it is, and I like him for that!



Flagg could probably carry his own show if he brought in people like his parents.


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm not really enjoying the show.  This Madison/James fight is phony I'm sure.  Madison looks terrible.   That new house the Altmans are getting was big enough for a small country.   Still like Flagg, but no so sure about his husband.  I liked the other guy (Colton?) even though he was whiny.  He seemed authentic.

Please get Tracy off the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My heart want's Chad back on the show.  He was hilarious!  His hair was just so over the top!  lol


----------



## lulilu

This season does seem to stink.  Hate Madison, how he looks, his voice, his apparent lack of ethics....I could go on.  I never loved the English guys.  They seem petty.
We need more of the Josh's.
And agree -- get rid of the woman.


----------



## TC1

^^ Meh. I'm not really a Josh Altman fan...and I don't like Heather. She'll be getting lots of camera time this season between Josh, the baby and her - I still have no clue what actually happened- Madison storyline.


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm sure TPTB wanted to cast a woman but its hard to believe they couldn't have found better than Tracy.


----------



## bag-princess

Prufrock613 said:


> I haven’t seen the new season, but Madison looks awful - like he has serious health issues.




I hope it’s because his jaws were wired shut for a period of time and he wasn’t eating!


----------



## bag-princess

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ita. the only thing i do recall Josh saying was that they had been friends for many years and had a pre-existing relationship. so it wasn't like the guy just showed up one day and stole Josh's heart. i do feel bad for Colton though - 8 years - and they seemed very well-suited. Josh does seem more vibrant w/this man though, with Colton he didn't seem as enthusiastic.




I couldn’t stand Colton and kept hoping Josh would get rid of him! Same thing with Jeff and Gage! I don’t like him for Jeff. Both he and Colton make my red flag wave!


----------



## Quigs

*'Million Dollar Listing' Star Tracy Tutor-Maltas Files for Divor*ce
http://www.tmz.com/2017/12/29/million-dollar-listing-star-tracy-tutor-maltas-files-for-divorce/


----------



## bag-princess

Quigs said:


> *'Million Dollar Listing' Star Tracy Tutor-Maltas Files for Divor*ce
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/12/29/million-dollar-listing-star-tracy-tutor-maltas-files-for-divorce/




Get out of the city!!![emoji15][emoji15]

I knew I was getting a vibe from them!! The red flag was starting to wave but I thought it would be HIM filing.


----------



## Rouge H

WOW, I just finished watching the last episode with her trying to unload her friends property to developers. Well, shes a strong woman. I wish her the best.


----------



## CeeJay

Not surprised ONE BIT .. re: Tracy.  Did you see the episode when she and the hubs go out for lunch and he's giving her crap about the daughters, telling her that one was in 3rd grade (when in fact, Tracy was correct in that she is in 2nd grade).  You could kind of sense that things weren't going well for them ..


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> Not surprised ONE BIT .. re: Tracy.  Did you see the episode when she and the hubs go out for lunch and he's giving her crap about the daughters, telling her that one was in 3rd grade (when in fact, Tracy was correct in that she is in 2nd grade).  You could kind of sense that things weren't going well for them ..




Yes she was correct but he was able to make her doubt it!  Like I said I got the vibes from them but I just knew it was going to be him that pulled the trigger!


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> Yes she was correct but he was able to make her doubt it!  Like I said I got the vibes from them but I just knew it was going to be him that pulled the trigger!


Oh yeah, for sure .. he was trying to make a point, and he did.  While I don't know their monetary situation (although the article did state that neither want support from each other and they want joint custody), I get the sense that if she's making a lot more $$$ and is a very driven person (and she sure seems like it), then some guys just have difficulty handling that.


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> Oh yeah, for sure .. he was trying to make a point, and he did.  While I don't know their monetary situation (although the article did state that neither want support from each other and they want joint custody), I get the sense that if she's making a lot more $$$ and is a very driven person (and she sure seems like it), then some guys just have difficulty handling that.




Exactly!! I also sense that not only is she doing very well but much better than he is with his business and her calling him to “consult” on the last show like her employee just added to the drama with them.


----------



## Longchamp

Where's Sassy to update the list of all bravoleberties that D I V O R C E ?


----------



## redney

I really don't get the attraction Josh Flagg has for his now-husband. During the scene in which they met their wedding planner and Josh's headshot interviews, he said he and whatshisname are virtually opposites with pretty much nothing in common - family, values, how they want to live, etc. I wasn't a fan of whiny Colton, but geez, Josh could've done better IMO.


----------



## livethelake

redney said:


> I really don't get the attraction Josh Flagg has for his now-husband. During the scene in which they met their wedding planner and Josh's headshot interviews, he said he and whatshisname are virtually opposites with pretty much nothing in common - family, values, how they want to live, etc. I wasn't a fan of whiny Colton, but geez, Josh could've done better IMO.


I agree.  I thought his comments were strange.........
I have to say that the scenes with Madison and his boyfriend are so PAINFUL to watch.  The boyfriend appears to be as exciting (and maybe as dumb as) as a box of rocks.


----------



## nastasja

livethelake said:


> I agree.  I thought his comments were strange.........
> I have to say that the scenes with Madison and his boyfriend are so PAINFUL to watch.  The boyfriend appears to be as exciting (and maybe as dumb as) as a box of rocks.



LOL!

And as for Josh, I feel like last season was the honeymoon phase. You can tell they’ve gone thru some stuff, because this season Josh acts different when he talks about him.


----------



## CeeJay

livethelake said:


> I agree.  I thought his comments were strange.........
> I have to say that the scenes with Madison and his boyfriend are so PAINFUL to watch.  The boyfriend appears to be as exciting (and maybe as dumb as) as a box of rocks.


HA!!! .. yes, as we used to say "as sharp as a SPOON"!!!  

TBH .. I can't stand Madison and his whinny-a@@; I really wish they had kept him off the show!


----------



## redney

livethelake said:


> I agree.  I thought his comments were strange.........
> I have to say that the scenes with Madison and his boyfriend are so PAINFUL to watch.  The boyfriend appears to be as exciting (and maybe as dumb as) as a box of rocks.


So true! Madison and the boy toy BUG.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The should have never had Madison back...  Bring back CHAD!!!


----------



## Rouge H

Ugh, Madison is getting harder to look at. If I didn’t like this show so much I’d nix it from my DVR.


----------



## livethelake

DC-Cutie said:


> The should have never had Madison back...  Bring back CHAD!!!


Yes, Yes, YES!   DC - I nominate you to lead the Bring back Chad campaign


----------



## DC-Cutie

anyone think Josh rushed into marriage?  I wonder if he was trying to fill a void after his grandmother passed (I really miss seeing Edith.  she had the best sense of humor and her relationship was Josh was beautiful)


----------



## imgg

I thought the last episode was so nice not having the Altman's on. 
I like Tracy and Josh Flagg, they should recast the others....

Wish they showed more houses, less personal life.


----------



## slang

This season is boring, I’m holding on only to see Josh Flagg’s wedding


----------



## beekmanhill

Not enjoying it at all.  The excess really grates on my last nerve, for example the Malibu renter.    
Madison's bf is dull.  I was interested to see Madison's family house and family though.  He didn't come up from the bottom.  Actually none of them did, did they?  The Altman parents are very well off, Josh Flagg is loaded, the Brits and Tracy we don't know.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> anyone think Josh rushed into marriage?  I wonder if he was trying to fill a void after his grandmother passed (I really miss seeing Edith.  she had the best sense of humor and her relationship was Josh was beautiful)




I don’t because he was already in a relationship with that Colton person when she passed.  He obviously didn’t feel like he was The marrying type.


----------



## hedgwin99

beekmanhill said:


> Not enjoying it at all.  The excess really grates on my last nerve, for example the Malibu renter.
> Madison's bf is dull.  I was interested to see Madison's family house and family though.  He didn't come up from the bottom.  Actually none of them did, did they?  The Altman parents are very well off, Josh Flagg is loaded, the Brits and Tracy we don't know.



Tracy not sure but I thought past episodes mentioned Brits didn’t come from wealthy family they had to work their way up[emoji848]


----------



## ap.

Why are they using soft focus throughout the show?  It looks weird.


----------



## bisousx

beekmanhill said:


> Not enjoying it at all.  The excess really grates on my last nerve, for example the Malibu renter.
> Madison's bf is dull.  I was interested to see Madison's family house and family though.  *He didn't come up from the bottom.  Actually none of them did, did they? * The Altman parents are very well off, Josh Flagg is loaded, the Brits and Tracy we don't know.



I don't think any of them came up from the bottom.. it might be harder to relate to the luxury clientele if you didn't have plenty of exposure, like Josh Flagg who is very well versed in art, architecture, is refined and accustomed to the rich and eccentric from birth.


----------



## beekmanhill

bisousx said:


> I don't think any of them came up from the bottom.. it might be harder to relate to the luxury clientele if you didn't have plenty of exposure, like Josh Flagg who is very well versed in art, architecture, is refined and accustomed to the rich and eccentric from birth.



Josh Flagg has an interesting background and certainly knows his stuff thanks to his grandmother.   The others, nahhhh, privileged background, but little or no interest or knowledge of arts or culture except what they've gained on the job.


----------



## brooke lynn

Did Heather have a slew of plastic surgery done?


----------



## hedgwin99

brooke lynn said:


> Did Heather have a slew of plastic surgery done?



Yep!!!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I follow Luis (from NY MDL) and he's left Paris, now living in LA.

Anybody think he will join the cast next season?


----------



## Longchamp

I follow him also. 
I heard he wants to be a producer of a show.  I can't see him going back to selling real estate but you're right.
I see him in front of a camera.


----------



## luckylove

brooke lynn said:


> Did Heather have a slew of plastic surgery done?



She looks very different than she did at the start of the show. To me, she was naturally pretty and now looks a bit overdone.


----------



## bag-princess

luckylove said:


> She looks very different than she did at the start of the show. To me, she was naturally pretty and now looks a bit overdone.



she had way to much done in a very short amount of time!   and ITA with you about her being pretty in the beginning so i don't know what made her think she needed anything done!


----------



## hedgwin99

bag-princess said:


> she had way to much done in a very short amount of time!   and ITA with you about her being pretty in the beginning so i don't know what made her think she needed anything done!



I guess she felt insecure in front of the cameras so she did plastic surgeries to fix in her mind “flaws” on her face.. [emoji22]


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I follow Luis (from NY MDL) and he's left Paris, now living in LA.
> 
> Anybody think he will join the cast next season?



Oh, I didn't know that. Gave up following him a while ago when he "disappeared" for a while.  He'd be a breath of fresh air on LA, I think, but he doesn't know the area, so I don't see it happening.


----------



## DC-Cutie

brooke lynn said:


> Did Heather have a slew of plastic surgery done?


oh yes!  The season she started dating Josh her face totally changed.  She looks nothing like her former self, which is sad, because she looked just fine before.


----------



## CeeJay

hedgwin99 said:


> Tracy not sure but I thought past episodes mentioned Brits didn’t come from wealthy family they had to work their way up[emoji848]


Well .. not really.  I know one of their RE colleagues, and she told me that they both were in Real Estate in London and did quite well (David especially).  They just didn't want to stay in RE in London, so they moved out here ..


----------



## hedgwin99

DC-Cutie said:


> anyone think Josh rushed into marriage?  I wonder if he was trying to fill a void after his grandmother passed (I really miss seeing Edith.  she had the best sense of humor and her relationship was Josh was beautiful)



I really really hope not! I really want Josh to be happy and I hope this new husband can help Josh achieve that!


----------



## hedgwin99

CeeJay said:


> Well .. not really.  I know one of their RE colleagues, and she told me that they both were in Real Estate in London and did quite well (David especially).  They just didn't want to stay in RE in London, so they moved out here ..



Oh I completely miss that part! Well I’m very happy that David n James are working hard everyday to provide for their families instead of wasting their hard earn $$ on alcohol n parties [emoji106]


----------



## hedgwin99

bag-princess said:


> Exactly!! I also sense that not only is she doing very well but much better than he is with his business and her calling him to “consult” on the last show like her employee just added to the drama with them.



I just watched the re-run of that episode... I felt so bad for Tracy.. the hubby saw how upset she was.. yet he just sat there continues with his lunch n have fun on her misery [emoji849]


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> anyone think Josh rushed into marriage?  I wonder if he was trying to fill a void after his grandmother passed (I really miss seeing Edith.  she had the best sense of humor and her relationship was Josh was beautiful)




Grandma Edith was one of a kind.. Miss her & her wise words of wisdom..
Nothing like that special Grandma relationship .. It stays with you forever & reflections are priceless


----------



## hedgwin99

hotshot said:


> Grandma Edith was one of a kind.. Miss her & her wise words of wisdom..
> Nothing like that special Grandma relationship .. It stays with you forever & reflections are priceless



Looking back I wished Bravo offered a show that solely focus on Edith and Josh daily lives! That would be epic and I would definitely tune in just to see!


----------



## bag-princess

hedgwin99 said:


> Looking back I wished Bravo offered a show that solely focus on Edith and Josh daily lives! That would be epic and I would definitely tune in just to see!




I wonder how much money she left for Josh - didn’t she leave if not her entire estate but the majority of it to him??? Yes he can be pretty dang spoiled but he obviously loves what he does because I don’t think he would suffer if he never wanted to work again!


----------



## hedgwin99

bag-princess said:


> I wonder how much money she left for Josh - didn’t she leave if not her entire estate but the majority of it to him??? Yes he can be pretty dang spoiled but he obviously loves what he does because I don’t think he would suffer if he never wanted to work again!



I’m pretty sure Edith made sure Josh is set for life when she passed away.

Josh can be an ******* but Edith kept him grounded and does reprimand Josh if he steps out of line. 

I just pray and hope Josh’s partner (wife/husband) is there for Josh not for the $$ in the bank account left by Edith


----------



## redney

So what's the deal with Bobby's hissy fit at the penthouse party? I know it's too late now... Josh could've done better.


----------



## snibor

hotshot said:


> Grandma Edith was one of a kind.. Miss her & her wise words of wisdom..
> Nothing like that special Grandma relationship .. It stays with you forever & reflections are priceless



Just stumbled on this thread and I recently read quite a bit about Edith. Her life story is incredible. Escaped Vienna at 19 when nazi’s came; ended up in Amsterdam with a boyfriend who she married.  He was captured and sent to aushwitz where he died. She took the identity of a deceased person and after having given birth to a son, placed him in a sanitarium so he would be safe and pretended to be a nurse to visit him. She was part of the Dutch underground movement to save Jews. There’s a lot more to her story. Too much to write here but it’s remarkable what this woman achieved given her circumstances and incredible what she did.   I think the relationship josh had with her was so wonderful. 

Anyway, love the show!


----------



## daisychainz

I have noticed that Josh F. seems very short-tempered and quite mean this season, so far. He was always a bit that way, but it seems more pronounced this season, especially in how he refers to clients - he seems less tolerant? I wonder if maybe he is suffering from burn-out with his job, or with the show, or if his partner has changed his behavior. I just notice something different about him, and not in a positive way.


----------



## susieserb

daisychainz said:


> I have noticed that Josh F. seems very short-tempered and quite mean this season, so far. He was always a bit that way, but it seems more pronounced this season, especially in how he refers to clients - he seems less tolerant? I wonder if maybe he is suffering from burn-out with his job, or with the show, or if his partner has changed his behavior. I just notice something different about him, and not in a positive way.


He's spoiled, self centered and bored with life.


----------



## DiorT

I dont like this new guy Bobby that Josh is with. Didn't like the way he carried on at the party.  He could be contributing to Josh's bad attitude this season. I could see that.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bisousx said:


> I don't think any of them came up from the bottom.. it might be harder to relate to the luxury clientele if you didn't have plenty of exposure, like Josh Flagg who is very well versed in art, architecture, is refined and accustomed to the rich and eccentric from birth.



I always shake my head at people who have every opportunity and yet choose to forego college. It's not for everyone but it can provide an education in the humanities that has more depth than what even Josh Flagg could accomplish on his own.


----------



## bag-princess

Vanilla Bean said:


> I always shake my head at people who have every opportunity and yet choose to forego college. It's not for everyone but it can provide an education in the humanities that has more depth than what even Josh Flagg could accomplish on his own.



I honestly do too!  And I know people will say you don’t need a degree or college isn’t for everyone or you pay all that money and get a piece of paper that you can’t do anything with, etc but especially in the case of people like him that won’t ever need to worry about working in order to eat/keep a roof over your head - why not study something that you love for the joys of it!


----------



## bisousx

Vanilla Bean said:


> I always shake my head at people who have every opportunity and yet choose to forego college. It's not for everyone but it can provide an education in the humanities that has more depth than what even Josh Flagg could accomplish on his own.



I'm not sure if I agree. I used to think going to college was very important, but I've come to realize that my degree was more for my parents than myself. I learned most of what I needed for my first career in my internships, not in classes.. and I don't even keep in touch with my old classmates. So I didn't gain much benefit in my own life other than being able to say I graduated, which is a minimum prerequisite for jobs these days.

I've often asked my parents, friends and even career mentors if I should go to grad school or get my MBA (because I can now), and they all say "NO NO NO.. waste of time and money. Everything you need you can learn on your own or hire the right person." And I'm stuck wondering if having that nice title next to my name on Linkedin is worth the money.


----------



## Swanky

I didn't get much from college, but I do think having the "paper" opens doors otherwise not opening.  Even most internships aren't granted unless you're in college.


----------



## daisychainz

bisousx said:


> I'm not sure if I agree. I used to think going to college was very important, but I've come to realize that my degree was more for my parents than myself. I learned most of what I needed for my first career in my internships, not in classes.. and I don't even keep in touch with my old classmates. So I didn't gain much benefit in my own life other than being able to say I graduated, which is a minimum prerequisite for jobs these days.
> 
> I've often asked my parents, friends and even career mentors if I should go to grad school or get my MBA (because I can now), and they all say "NO NO NO.. waste of time and money. Everything you need you can learn on your own or hire the right person." And I'm stuck wondering if having that nice title next to my name on Linkedin is worth the money.


It is more about the long-term benefit in many ways. The degree is never worth it initially because it takes many years to pay off and many people want instant gratification and cannot wait for the eventual reward. For example, someone can make much more than their same-age counterpart right out of high school by not going to college, but the college-seeker (or MBA grad) will eventually outpace the non-college grad. That is just how it works. We always hear the success story of the guy or gal who did not go to school and became an amazing success, but those are truly not the norm. A degree will allow continued mobility and earnings that most non-degree seekers will not have and it does open doors. It is not about the title. but what you will eventually get - stronger retirement, advancement, a larger end salary, etc. and those are things you cannot see right now. Sorry if I went off-topic


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bringing the discussion back to Josh Flagg, he could have studied art history at a prestige university like Williams or Amherst without worrying about the job potential of his degree. His education would have enhanced his critical thinking ability, and he could have made friends who would become future business contacts. He might have even enjoyed himself in the process.


----------



## TC1

I love me some Josh Flagg but you can tell he's been very spoiled, is entitled and has only surrounded himself with yes-men.


----------



## bag-princess

Vanilla Bean said:


> Bringing the discussion back to Josh Flagg, he could have studied art history at a prestige university like Williams or Amherst without worrying about the job potential of his degree. His education would have enhanced his critical thinking ability, and he could have made friends who would become future business contacts. He might have even enjoyed himself in the process.





EXACTLY!!!  Even Prince William went to college and got a masters in something and he never will worry about a job!


----------



## CeeJay

A very good friend of mine knows Josh Flag very well (they are friends), and has said that .. if you are his friend, he can be the most generous & kind person ever.  However, he can be very black & white .. meaning, that once he's formulated his opinion on you and if it's not favorable, then he can be pretty nasty.  

He always used to be (somewhat) my favorite on the show (I do like the Brits - met them some months back and they are both super nice guys).  However, his petulant and pedantic behavior on the show last week?!?! .. wow, NO BUENO!  Also, him constantly going on about the Valley and the people?!?! .. really, really????  Dude, there are some VERY wealthy and educated folks here in the Valley as well .. don't be such a snob!  However, from a RE perspective, I get it .. Beverly Hills, Bel Air, etc. - yeah, more $$$ .. and therefore, more $$$ in his pocket (like he really needs it - give me a break!).


----------



## GoGlam

I was shocked... his fiancé brings him a beverage with milk in it, to which Josh says he’s allergic to milk!

What!!? It’s your fiancé and he doesn’t know that!!? Even if Josh doesn’t like milk, and isn’t allergic per se, I would think a fiancé would most likely be privy to that.

Is this a green card marriage!!? So weird.


----------



## DD101

I remember when Flagg was very different, in the beginning of this series. I believe the 3 realtors were Chad, Madison and Flagg. Flagg was sort of the runt of the group. I remember clients not always speaking to him with respect & kindness, and some were quite rude to him. He didn't dress like he does now, he was much more casual and he was very skinny (he was younger, LOL). They had an episode where it was Flagg's birthday, there was a big party, and he was sitting alone. He said he had no friends, and the people at the party were people he didn't really know that well. It was very sad.  I got the impression that he was  the unpopular kid in school.....and now that he's out and working, beign successful, etc.....he remember the days where he wasn't popular or important. Hence his arrogance today. He strikes me as a person who's been very hurt in the past and hides that hurt with sarcasam and snark today. He needs to mature.

I also miss Grandma Edith. I loved all the scenes with her. I know she loved Josh very much,a nd he loved her too, they had a nice relationship. She was a very interesting woman.


----------



## Rouge H

I miss grandma Edith too, she guided Josh kept him grounded. Since her passing I’ve seen a big change in him, he’s kinda lost and seems to be lashing out.


----------



## hedgwin99

I was cringe for Josh when I saw the latest episode that Bobby asked Josh for help selling his clients house but doesn’t agree with Josh on the price of the property than stands on clients side when they want to decline the counter offer Josh made ... WTF!!! Bobby stand by your man!!! Geeze!!


----------



## redney

Bobby is a tool!


----------



## pjhm

CeeJay said:


> Not surprised ONE BIT .. re: Tracy.  Did you see the episode when she and the hubs go out for lunch and he's giving her crap about the daughters, telling her that one was in 3rd grade (when in fact, Tracy was correct in that she is in 2nd grade).  You could kind of sense that things weren't going well for them ..



Tracy and her husband are like Ken and Barbi, both good looking, but I wasn’t surprised of the split, but like OP, I thought he’d leave her first.
A man like him expects a wife to show she cares about him and Tracy seems self absorbed in her career- she may die lonely and alone if she doesn’t wise up.


----------



## lulilu

What do you think of Tracy's outfit for meeting the head of the company in NYC?  I thought the shiny off-the-shoulder blouse was not appropriate.  All the men wear business suits.  While a menswear-type suit is not necessary, I don't think RE is that "creative" or "out there" business that something like that would be considered appropriate.


----------



## hedgwin99

lulilu said:


> What do you think of Tracy's outfit for meeting the head of the company in NYC?  I thought the shiny off-the-shoulder blouse was not appropriate.  All the men wear business suits.  While a menswear-type suit is not necessary, I don't think RE is that "creative" or "out there" business that something like that would be considered appropriate.



Totally agree with you! Tracy should dress more appropriately 
I wouldn’t wear such tight fitting skirt with high heels either.


----------



## kemilia

hedgwin99 said:


> Totally agree with you! Tracy should dress more appropriately
> I wouldn’t wear such tight fitting skirt with high heels either.


I remember another tight fitting skirt she's worn, really a bad fit, all scrunched up around her behind. Most of her clothing isn't great tho. And she tosses around her Birkin like "oh, this old thing?" She's trying too hard.


----------



## CeeJay

lulilu said:


> What do you think of Tracy's outfit for meeting the head of the company in NYC?  I thought the shiny off-the-shoulder blouse was not appropriate.  All the men wear business suits.  While a menswear-type suit is not necessary, I don't think RE is that "creative" or "out there" business that something like that would be considered appropriate.


I COULD NOT believe that outfit, and said to my HB .. "what the heck?"  Having worked in Corporate America (Financial Services which is pretty staid), you would NEVER, EVER wear something like that when meeting any executive .. much less the head of the company!  Now, mind you .. a few differences .. she is West Coast, and the dress code out here is a LOT less formal than the East Coast (especially the Northeast).  However, what you wear also reflects the intent .. and wearing an off-the-shoulder made her look, IMO .. like she wasn't truly serious about moving up the ladder.  One of the interesting things that I've seen is that, when going to open houses, etc., the Rep's are definitely more casual .. but she is TOO casual and tries to be 'sexy'.  Notice James & David; no matter what, they ALWAYS have a Blazer on and as much as I dislike Madison, he is also well dressed.  Same with the Altmans; Josh Flag .. well, sometimes not as much, but he seems to be wearing less of the trendy stuff as of late.


----------



## pjhm

lulilu said:


> What do you think of Tracy's outfit for meeting the head of the company in NYC?  I thought the shiny off-the-shoulder blouse was not appropriate.  All the men wear business suits.  While a menswear-type suit is not necessary, I don't think RE is that "creative" or "out there" business that something like that would be considered appropriate.



I thought her outfit said "Let's have cocktails" instead of "I'm a serious businesswoman"-in other words, inappropriate-drives me crazy when women dress like Lollipops instead of self assured females.


----------



## GoGlam

I don’t recall her wearing an off the shoulder outfit to meet Howard.. I believe that’s what she wore to meet Fredrick.

She did wear a pajama-inspired silk top and pants to meet Howard, who is head of the company.  I did think it was a bit casual... but if she wore a blazer on top, it would have been much more business like.


----------



## hedgwin99

GoGlam said:


> I don’t recall her wearing an off the shoulder outfit to meet Howard.. I believe that’s what she wore to meet Fredrick.
> 
> She did wear a pajama-inspired silk top and pants to meet Howard, who is head of the company.  I did think it was a bit casual... but if she wore a blazer on top, it would have been much more business like.



Overall I don’t like Tracy wardrobe... especially tight skirts.. it just does not look “correct fit” for her body type. I think she has a great body just need a tune up on her style of work wears vs weekend/cocktail parties wear


----------



## susieserb

lulilu said:


> What do you think of Tracy's outfit for meeting the head of the company in NYC?  I thought the shiny off-the-shoulder blouse was not appropriate.  All the men wear business suits.  While a menswear-type suit is not necessary, I don't think RE is that "creative" or "out there" business that something like that would be considered appropriate.


She's a tool and I don't say that casually..This chick is good at what she does but there isn't a humble bone in her body..


----------



## susieserb

GoGlam said:


> I don’t recall her wearing an off the shoulder outfit to meet Howard.. I believe that’s what she wore to meet Fredrick.
> 
> She did wear a pajama-inspired silk top and pants to meet Howard, who is head of the company.  I did think it was a bit casual... but if she wore a blazer on top, it would have been much more business like.


Very LA (IOW sex girl)...doesn't translate well with my aesthetic but who am I?


----------



## susieserb

My fav (and still is) is Josh Altman..LOL he's looking more DAD these days but that's okay..BTW he did go to school in MA correct? Played football too..I marvel at both Josh's selling skills and business sense. They're naturals and very very good at it (Chad was as well)..


----------



## DD101

I like Tracey (from what they  have showed us so far), I think she's a good addition to the show.. She's a confident go getter. Her husband can't handle it. I can't stand men like that. The woman starts to do really good, she can expand and do even better and then the husband plays the "family" card - to me, her husband seemed threatened.

Josh made me laugh when he said he's "been with" Madison's BF. The smirk on his face just cracked me up.

And what about Madison's dad!!!! He threw some major shade at Madison's bf (Corey?).....the bf couldn't even answer the questions Madison's parents were asking when they were sitting outside (what do you enjoy? What do you do for fun?), and the dad goes: Hey Corey, how did you get into Harvard?.....I just about lost it, I laughed so hard! That bf seems a bit of a dimwit.


----------



## GoGlam

DD101 said:


> I like Tracey (from what they  have showed us so far), I think she's a good addition to the show.. She's a confident go getter. Her husband can't handle it. I can't stand men like that. The woman starts to do really good, she can expand and do even better and then the husband plays the "family" card - to me, her husband seemed threatened.
> 
> Josh made me laugh when he said he's "been with" Madison's BF. The smirk on his face just cracked me up.
> 
> And what about Madison's dad!!!! He threw some major shade at Madison's bf (Corey?).....the bf couldn't even answer the questions Madison's parents were asking when they were sitting outside (what do you enjoy? What do you do for fun?), and the dad goes: Hey Corey, how did you get into Harvard?.....I just about lost it, I laughed so hard! That bf seems a bit of a dimwit.



Agree on everything except Madison - I fast forward through every scene that doesn’t include other cast members.. so I just have no point of reference on that topic 

I don’t know why Tracy gets so much flack on forums.. I think she’s a fairly good sport, doesn’t seem like a lunatic as we see with some ladies on other bravo shows, and seems to be doing very well in business.  We need more examples like her!


----------



## imgg

GoGlam said:


> Agree on everything except Madison - I fast forward through every scene that doesn’t include other cast members.. so I just have no point of reference on that topic
> 
> I don’t know why Tracy gets so much flack on forums.. I think she’s a fairly good sport, doesn’t seem like a lunatic as we see with some ladies on other bravo shows, and seems to be doing very well in business.  We need more examples like her!


I like that she does not use her sexuality, to sell.  I know so many females who do in the business world.


----------



## lulilu

GoGlam said:


> I don’t recall her wearing an off the shoulder outfit to meet Howard.. I believe that’s what she wore to meet Fredrick.
> 
> She did wear a pajama-inspired silk top and pants to meet Howard, who is head of the company.  I did think it was a bit casual... but if she wore a blazer on top, it would have been much more business like.



I am sure I mis-recalled it, but I was not impressed with the outfit of off-the-shoulder top and see-through skirt she wore with Fredrick.  A miscalculation on her part, perhaps because she was being filmed.  I think it detracts from her skills.  JMHO  Also, she should have/must have had some sense of how executives dress in NYC.  She did not.


----------



## susieserb

lulilu said:


> I am sure I mis-recalled it, but I was not impressed with the outfit of off-the-shoulder top and see-through skirt she wore with Fredrick.  A miscalculation on her part, perhaps because she was being filmed.  I think it detracts from her skills.  JMHO  *Also, she should have/must have had some sense of how executives dress in NYC.  She did not.*


ITA^^^Do I think she's good at her job? Hell to the yes!! Do I admire her choices Hell to the No.

BTW I didn't realize her soon to be ex Jason was so experienced and amazing as a contractor..What he did with that 3 year renovation (selling now for 45 Million) is simply OUTSTANDING.  Tracy can have it all but not ALL at ONCE..This is what Jason was trying to convey..When Tracy was saying at 50 I don't want to feel "Woulda, Coulda, Shoulda?"  SMH..you're washed up at 50? Really???.. GROW UP.. Your ego and accomplishments "to have NOW" off the backs of your children..? It's not like she would be walking away from what she has just postponing what she could have..It's called making wise choices.  Being an older woman and looking back on the me generation puts me in the position to make these calls.


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> I like that she does not use her sexuality, to sell.  I know so many females who do in the business world.



I have to disagree after that off-the-shoulder and skirt you could see through that she wore. She should know to dress better for meetings!


----------



## imgg

bag-princess said:


> I have to disagree after that off-the-shoulder and skirt you could see through that she wore. She should know to dress better for meetings!


I see your point, but she is selling houses in Los Angeles. She has no boobs, cleavage short skirt etc.  and more importantly, not throwing the sexual vibe out there to help sell.  Living in California, I see women who practically look like hookers trying to sell houses (or something).

I also agree her clothing could be one size larger, but I think she looks fine for what she is selling.


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> ITA^^^Do I think she's good at her job? Hell to the yes!! Do I admire her choices Hell to the No.
> 
> BTW I didn't realize her soon to be ex Jason was so experienced and amazing as a contractor..What he did with that 3 year renovation (selling now for 45 Million) is simply OUTSTANDING.  Tracy can have it all but not ALL at ONCE..This is what Jason was trying to convey..When Tracy was saying at 50 I don't want to feel "Woulda, Coulda, Shoulda?"  SMH..you're washed up at 50? Really???.. GROW UP.. Your ego and accomplishments "to have NOW" off the backs of your children..? It's not like she would be walking away from what she has just postponing what she could have..It's called making wise choices.  Being an older woman and looking back on the me generation puts me in the position to make these calls.


I don't know, I was getting a cheating vibe from her husband and he using "she works too much" excuse to turn the situation away from what he is doing.  Could be totally wrong though.


----------



## GoGlam

Yeah we didn’t know much about Jason... and then BAM! We find out that he was the contractor responsible for that gorgeous home. Very well done.


----------



## pjhm

GoGlam said:


> Yeah we didn’t know much about Jason... and then BAM! We find out that he was the contractor responsible for that gorgeous home. Very well done.



He looks gorgeous to me and seems to care about keeping up a loving home environment for his daughters. The divorce makes me feel sorry for the kids. 
Could be the edits, but Tracy seems a bit selfish regarding her career. She’s already a success, greed can have it’s down side.


----------



## GoGlam

pjhm said:


> He looks gorgeous to me and seems to care about keeping up a loving home environment for his daughters. The divorce makes me feel sorry for the kids.
> Could be the edits, but Tracy seems a bit selfish regarding her career. She’s already a success, greed can have it’s down side.



We never know what happens behind closed doors and what happens for people to get to where they are in a relationship. I do agree with an earlier poster, that he looks detached.. more so than she is.  Which does make One think that he could be cheating... and her working more could be a response to that.  Who knows!


----------



## DD101

susieserb said:


> ITA^^^Do I think she's good at her job? Hell to the yes!! Do I admire her choices Hell to the No.
> 
> BTW I didn't realize her soon to be ex Jason was so experienced and amazing as a contractor..What he did with that 3 year renovation (selling now for 45 Million) is simply OUTSTANDING.  Tracy can have it all but not ALL at ONCE..This is what Jason was trying to convey..When Tracy was saying at 50 I don't want to feel "Woulda, Coulda, Shoulda?"  SMH..you're washed up at 50? Really???.. GROW UP.. Your ego and accomplishments "to have NOW" off the backs of your children..? It's not like she would be walking away from what she has just postponing what she could have..It's called making wise choices.  Being an older woman and looking back on the me generation puts me in the position to make these calls.



I didn't get the impression she wanted it all at once, but that this would be a natural progression for her career path. Her career is hot now, why slow down? I get the feeling she's known for a while her marriage was going downhill (these things do not happen overnight). She needs to make sure she can take care of herself and her girls. Yes her husband is very successful, but who knows if his success will continue? (and who knows if her's will either). 

I feel as a woman (I'm no spring chicken either BTW) we need to strike while the iron is hot, career wise. Things can change very quickly, (health, job, opportunities, etc...). Men never (usually) worry about the work / life (family) balance.....but for women - we always have family and kids on our mind. It can be very hard to juggle this. Hopefully Tracy can raise her kids and show them how important it is for a woman to be able to make her own way and be successful on her own. I think it's very powerful and quite empowering.


----------



## bag-princess

pjhm said:


> He looks gorgeous to me and seems to care about keeping up a loving home environment for his daughters. The divorce makes me feel sorry for the kids.
> Could be the edits, but Tracy seems a bit selfish regarding her career. She’s already a success, greed can have it’s down side.




Yes he is really nice looking? [emoji7] I always wanted her to be at home so I could see him!Wasn’t he a model at one time?  Anyhoo......I agree with the poster that said he always looked quite detached when talking to her but I never got the madly in love with you vibe from her either for him!


----------



## DD101

I also feel like Josh Altman is far less annoying this season. Same for the Brit's - they annoyed the hell out of me when they were first on. I still find them boring, but I can tolerate them now.


----------



## bag-princess

DD101 said:


> I also feel like Josh Altman is far less annoying this season. Same for the Brit's - they annoyed the hell out of me when they were first on. I still find them boring, but I can tolerate them now.



I’ve always liked the 3 of them


----------



## daisychainz

I really like Tracy and hope she continues on as a regular. I see her as very capable and professional and strong. I just love how she stands up to men in various settings and does not seem to be a weak woman at all; she offers no apologies for going after what she wants. I like everyone more this season except Josh and Bobby - Bobby seems like quite a negative influence on Josh. Oh well. Here's hoping they all come back for another season.


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> I see your point, but she is selling houses in Los Angeles. She has no boobs, cleavage short skirt etc.  and more importantly, not throwing the sexual vibe out there to help sell.  Living in California, I see women who practically look like hookers trying to sell houses *(or something)*.
> 
> I also agree her clothing could be one size larger, but I think she looks fine for what she is selling.






I like Tracy, and it's really a shame that women feel like they have to choose between family and work. It sounds a bit like Tracy's getting the blame for not pulling back to spend more time with family, but what about her husband? People in real estate and construction work themselves to the bone. They were a gorgeous couple. I hope they reconcile.


----------



## pjhm

It’s a question of degree. We don’t know if she spends quality time with the kids she brought in to this world. If she is there for them when they need her, fine, if she ignores them or puts them off for her own ego gratification, not so good. We have no way of knowing from watching this show. I know of plenty of kids in therapy from having absentee parents.


----------



## Quigs

*'My relationship fell out of escrow': Million Dollar Listing star Madison Hildebrand, 37, reveals split from Cody Keltz, 25*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ldebrand-37-confirms-split-Cody-Keltz-25.html


----------



## hedgwin99

Quigs said:


> *'My relationship fell out of escrow': Million Dollar Listing star Madison Hildebrand, 37, reveals split from Cody Keltz, 25*
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ldebrand-37-confirms-split-Cody-Keltz-25.html



I’m not shocked! Didn’t Josh Flagg said they look like father/son instead of boyfriends in love


----------



## bag-princess

hedgwin99 said:


> I’m not shocked! Didn’t Josh Flagg said they look like father/son instead of boyfriends in love



I thought it was the other Josh that said that but nevertheless- I LMAO when he did!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## hedgwin99

bag-princess said:


> I thought it was the other Josh that said that but nevertheless- I LMAO when he did!!! [emoji23][emoji23]



I could be wrong but I was laughing so hard when that comment was aired!!


----------



## hedgwin99

bag-princess said:


> I thought it was the other Josh that said that but nevertheless- I LMAO when he did!!! [emoji23][emoji23]



I hope Andy Cohen address that comment on one of the reunion shows! I want to hear how Madison going to address this comment and I really really want to know... did Cody really attend Harvard?!?!?!? Really?


----------



## bag-princess

hedgwin99 said:


> I hope Andy Cohen address that comment on one of the reunion shows! I want to hear how Madison going to address this comment and I really really want to know... did Cody really attend Harvard?!?!?!? Really?



Now you know Andy!!! He loves to bring the drama so I won’t be surprised if he brought this up to stir the pot! [emoji38]


----------



## Heart Star

Did anyone else notice Nicole and Larry from WAGS LA were at the dinner party on the season finale?


----------



## boxermom

Quigs said:


> *'My relationship fell out of escrow': Million Dollar Listing star Madison Hildebrand, 37, reveals split from Cody Keltz, 25*
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ldebrand-37-confirms-split-Cody-Keltz-25.html



Cody was so vapid. Conversation with him would be a challenge.


----------



## hedgwin99

boxermom said:


> Cody was so vapid. Conversation with him would be a challenge.



I don’t think intellectual conversations with Cody was on Madison’s BF criteria list


----------



## DD101

hedgwin99 said:


> I don’t think intellectual conversations with Cody was on Madison’s BF criteria list



You got that right!!!


----------



## simone72

Aw David and Adrien just had a baby girl last night
How sweet!


----------



## Quigs

*Madison Hildebrand on leaving ‘Million Dollar Listing’ for real this time*
By Chelsea Hirsch  July 26, 2018 | 6:09pm 
https://pagesix.com/2018/07/26/madi...ng-million-dollar-listing-for-real-this-time/


----------



## beekmanhill

Quigs said:


> *Madison Hildebrand on leaving ‘Million Dollar Listing’ for real this time*
> By Chelsea Hirsch  July 26, 2018 | 6:09pm
> https://pagesix.com/2018/07/26/madi...ng-million-dollar-listing-for-real-this-time/



No loss there.


----------



## lulilu

Quigs said:


> *Madison Hildebrand on leaving ‘Million Dollar Listing’ for real this time*
> By Chelsea Hirsch  July 26, 2018 | 6:09pm
> https://pagesix.com/2018/07/26/madi...ng-million-dollar-listing-for-real-this-time/



He always seemed slimy and dishonest to me.  His scenes always made me uncomfortable and I am glad he's gone.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> No loss there.


'

for real!   i used to really like Madison but lately he has become a big a$$!!!  and his relationship with that guy was not interesting at all to me! and it is no surprise at all that he said he is single once again.   he claims he has not heard from any of the other people on the show but he has said how he blocked them all on social media!!! LOL   why would they want to contact him unless it was to say "so glad you are finally gone - again!"


----------



## CeeJay

Quigs said:


> *Madison Hildebrand on leaving ‘Million Dollar Listing’ for real this time*
> By Chelsea Hirsch  July 26, 2018 | 6:09pm
> https://pagesix.com/2018/07/26/madi...ng-million-dollar-listing-for-real-this-time/


*YEAH*, *YES*, *WHOOPIE*, *WOO-HOO *.. can you tell how much I liked this guy?!?


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> '
> 
> for real!   i used to really like Madison but lately he has become a big a$$!!!  and his relationship with that guy was not interesting at all to me! and it is no surprise at all that he said he is single once again.   he claims he has not heard from any of the other people on the show but he has said how he blocked them all on social media!!! LOL   why would they want to contact him unless it was to say "so glad you are finally gone - again!"


I think James nailed it when he wouldn't back off on Madison for his sleazy business practices; being publicly aired like that?!?! .. can't imagine that helps his business!


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> I think James nailed it when he wouldn't back off on Madison for his sleazy business practices; *being publicly aired like that?!?! .. can't imagine that helps his business!*




i can't either!  but of course he says he is soooo busy and has so much business.


----------



## hedgwin99

bag-princess said:


> i can't either!  but of course he says he is soooo busy and has so much business.



I was very turn off during one of the episodes it featured Madison trying to “broker” a summer house rental in Malibu. I thought as an agent ... you should be upfront n disclosed the rental price to your clients instead of having both the renter n tenant found out property rental fee wasn’t disclosed to each other at all while they all in the same room!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

hedgwin99 said:


> I was very turn off during one of the episodes it featured Madison trying to “broker” a summer house rental in Malibu. I thought as an agent ... you should be upfront n disclosed the rental price to your clients instead of having both the renter n tenant found out property rental fee wasn’t disclosed to each other at all while they all in the same room!!!!



i remember that episode and thought the same thing!  why would he want people he could possibly do business with to see that!


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> i remember that episode and thought the same thing!  why would he want people he could possibly do business with to see that!



Just shows how very shady he is.  He doesn't care.


----------



## Aimee3

Having recently used real estate agents I think shady is a major requirement  for the job!


----------



## Rouge H

I’m so glad Madison is gone. The show is called Million Dollar Listing LA...don’t care if, or when Madison finds a significant other. I want to see Real Estate.


----------



## pjhm

Quigs said:


> *Madison Hildebrand on leaving ‘Million Dollar Listing’ for real this time*
> By Chelsea Hirsch  July 26, 2018 | 6:09pm
> https://pagesix.com/2018/07/26/madi...ng-million-dollar-listing-for-real-this-time/



I had a much better impression of him before the last season- he came off poorly. Glad he’s gone. Not interested in any of their personal lives, just love to watch the deal making and see the homes.


----------



## CeeJay

pjhm said:


> I had a much better impression of him before the last season- he came off poorly. Glad he’s gone. Not interested in any of their personal lives, just love to watch the deal making and see the homes.


Couldn't agree more (and of course, the HB and I then try to figure out where the house is out here!).  Honestly, as much as I like Josh Flag, he also came off pretty badly last year as well .. so it will be interesting to see what happens this season ~


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> I think James nailed it when he wouldn't back off on Madison for his sleazy business practices; being publicly aired like that?!?! .. can't imagine that helps his business!


Sleazy is what defines him IMO.  I feel that some of his relationships are not kosher, just my opinion.


----------



## beekmanhill

The premiere show was disappointing to me.  I cannot tolerate the voice of the female broker.  And her little pink party for bachelorettes with buff male servers was out of touch with the times.  That house was so cluttered with tacky stuff.  These guys sold Too Faced for over $1bil?  What was Lauder thinking.  The broker had such trouble navigating the stairs with her too tight skirt and high heels.  I feel she buys very expensive stuff but does not know how to dress.  

I like Josh Flagg, but he was too quick to see that property only as a tear down.  I thought it was beautiful.  The developer will fill up the back yard with all sorts of game courts and pools and saunas and ruin the whole aesthetic.  Bottom line, Josh is only interested in $$$ too.  

The Altmans, meh.  The Brits, meh.  I'm sick of the greedy sellers.    "But we are hardly breaking even."  Who cares.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> The premiere show was disappointing to me.  I cannot tolerate the voice of the female broker.  And her little pink party for bachelorettes with buff male servers was out of touch with the times.  That house was so cluttered with tacky stuff.  These guys sold Too Faced for over $1bil?  What was Lauder thinking.  The broker had such trouble navigating the stairs with her too tight skirt and high heels. * I feel she buys very expensive stuff but does not know how to dress.  *
> 
> I like Josh Flagg, but he was too quick to see that property only as a tear down.  I thought it was beautiful.  The developer will fill up the back yard with all sorts of game courts and pools and saunas and ruin the whole aesthetic.  Bottom line, Josh is only interested in $$$ too.
> 
> The Altmans, meh.  The Brits, meh.  I'm sick of the greedy sellers.    "But we are hardly breaking even."  Who cares.




i do so agree with you on this about tracy!!  she has no idea how to dress and desperately needs a stylist.  i love her shorter hairdo but what grown woman her age goes out to conduct business in cut off sweaters and tight pencil skirts?? she has the worst style! 

i love both josh's - their attitudes don't bother me at all. and i like the Brits too.


----------



## beekmanhill

Although I don't miss Madison, I would be curious to hear about the status of Malibu real estate after the fires.


----------



## TC1

I would like to see more real estate and less contrived drama. I.E spilling the wine/wanting a $10,000 wager on selling a listing


----------



## pjhm

I did enjoy the show. I tune in to see the real estate and watch the selling negotiations, that’s all that interests me. Not interested in their personal lives. 
Agree, the small cluttered house for $3 million asking price was a mess, I wouldn’t be able to think in there with all the foo-foo stuff. Felt they were lucky to get $2.6 million.


----------



## lulilu

The female realtor has really put me off this show.  Maybe she dresses for LA, but to me she is so unprofessional as to make women realtors look bad.  (not even venturing into her behavior)


----------



## kemilia

I'll be watching tonight! I think I remember the female realtor from last season and I did not care for her or her clothing, but the clothing was fun to comment on.


----------



## kemilia

beekmanhill said:


> The premiere show was disappointing to me.  I cannot tolerate the voice of the female broker.  And her little pink party for bachelorettes with buff male servers was out of touch with the times.  That house was so cluttered with tacky stuff.  These guys sold Too Faced for over $1bil?  What was Lauder thinking.  The broker had such trouble navigating the stairs with her too tight skirt and high heels.  I feel she buys very expensive stuff but does not know how to dress.
> 
> I like Josh Flagg, but he was too quick to see that* property only as a tear down. * I thought it was beautiful.  The developer will fill up the back yard with all sorts of game courts and pools and saunas and ruin the whole aesthetic.  Bottom line, Josh is only interested in $$$ too.
> 
> The Altmans, meh.  The Brits, meh.  I'm sick of the greedy sellers.    "But we are hardly breaking even."  Who cares.


I hate the "tear-it-down, gut it to the studs" mentalities on these shows. Some of those older Hollywood homes have such great details. And I am very bad re: Cali geography so Hollywood covers all the fancy parts of the state, in my mind.


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> I'll be watching tonight! I think I remember the female realtor from last season and I did not care for her or her clothing, but the clothing was fun to comment on.



tracy has gotten no better in that department!!  it tragic.  i only want to see her to find out what hot mess she will be wearing next!   that is the only thing that interests me about her.


----------



## Prufrock613

I may be the only person in the boat who likes the Brits.  I feel some connection with them b/c of sober livng, but I really like the home life that they have & what seems to be a genuine friendship.


----------



## Chel1

Stopped watching...just so obviously fake, no good storylines


----------



## bag-princess

Prufrock613 said:


> I may be the only person in the boat who likes the Brits.  I feel some connection with them b/c of sober livng, but I really like the home life that they have & what seems to be a genuine friendship.




You obviously didn’t read my post then! [emoji3] I said I liked them too!  And for the same reasons you do.


----------



## beekmanhill

bag-princess said:


> You obviously didn’t read my post then! [emoji3] I said I liked them too!  And for the same reasons you do.



I like them as people (as opposed to Madison, for example) but I don't find them too interesting.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> I like them as people (as opposed to Madison, for example) but I don't find them too interesting.




I have to agree with that! [emoji1] even they aren’t trouble makers and all about drama they keep them on the show thank goodness.


----------



## Prufrock613

bag-princess said:


> You obviously didn’t read my post then! [emoji3] I said I liked them too!  And for the same reasons you do.


I wasn’t quoting anyone, so I have I have no idea why you’d think that.


----------



## hedgwin99

Prufrock613 said:


> I may be the only person in the boat who likes the Brits.  I feel some connection with them b/c of sober livng, but I really like the home life that they have & what seems to be a genuine friendship.



Me too! I still love the brits! Especially the realtor David(?) who shows a bit of his family lives.. like taking his daughters to school n get them ready in the AM etc


----------



## bag-princess

Prufrock613 said:


> I wasn’t quoting anyone, so I have I have no idea why you’d think that.




it wasn't said to be snarky - i just meant i had just commented a couple of posts before yours that i really liked them so no you are most definitely are not the only one who does.  that is all i meant when i said you obviously did not read my post - i like them and both josh's too.


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> tracy has gotten no better in that department!!  it tragic.  i only want to see her to find out what hot mess she will be wearing next!   that is the only thing that interests me about her.


That green sweater looked like it was trying to swallow her head. She is one of those people who wears clothing that is the "in" thing even though it looks like cr** on her. And that's what makes her enjoyable. 

Those 2 dudes with the 2 bedroom house were something else too--the house looked large enough from the outside to have at least 3 bedrooms, even my little house has 3 bedrooms! But I kinda liked their decor. 

I betcha that one dude even sleeps in that Gucci sweatshirt.


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> That green sweater looked like it was trying to swallow her head. She is one of those people who wears clothing that is the "in" thing even though it looks like cr** on her. And that's what makes her enjoyable.
> 
> Those 2 dudes with the 2 bedroom house were something else too--the house looked large enough from the outside to have at least 3 bedrooms, even my little house has 3 bedrooms! But I kinda liked their decor.
> 
> *I betcha that one dude even sleeps in that Gucci sweatshirt*.






omg you guys are coming for him about that Gucci sweatshirt!!  i have seen so many comments about that and they are all funny!

that house was just too tiny and what kills me is how these people demand that they get a certain amount for these houses that they have almost ruined with all their "upgrades" - and yes it was so tiny! 

girl that green sweater i wanted to snatch off her and beat her with!! 
i think that describes Tracy perfectly because as we have seen for the second season now - she has absolutely the worst taste in clothes!  i don't hate her like it seems so many other people do. she is no worse than the others - and if i can love both Josh's then of course she is no problem to me.


----------



## hedgwin99

bag-princess said:


> omg you guys are coming for him about that Gucci sweatshirt!!  i have seen so many comments about that and they are all funny!
> 
> that house was just too tiny and what kills me is how these people demand that they get a certain amount for these houses that they have almost ruined with all their "upgrades" - and yes it was so tiny!
> 
> girl that green sweater i wanted to snatch off her and beat her with!!
> i think that describes Tracy perfectly because as we have seen for the second season now - she has absolutely the worst taste in clothes!  i don't hate her like it seems so many other people do. she is no worse than the others - and if i can love both Josh's then of course she is no problem to me.



I feel she might be trying to act all single n available too hard this season. I guess with her divorce from her ex she wants to act n behave that she is still young and available to have a good time with

Altman Brothers r way hyping too much on that 45MM house. I agree with Brits/Flaggs/Tracy.. someone with too much money n stupidity will pay that price tag. Altman Brothers will be lucky if they can find a buyer for 20MM. Plus that house decor is so blah... too much white n clear glasses in my opinion [emoji1325]‍♀️


----------



## Prufrock613

bag-princess said:


> it wasn't said to be snarky - i just meant i had just commented a couple of posts before yours that i really liked them so no you are most definitely are not the only one who does.  that is all i meant when i said you obviously did not read my post - i like them and both josh's too.


Sorry @bag-princess !  I was barely awake when I read your post.  Sorry I misunderstood!


----------



## bag-princess

Prufrock613 said:


> Sorry @bag-princess !  I was barely awake when I read your post.  Sorry I misunderstood!





That’s ok girl!! [emoji1365]I know how it can be online first thing in the morning.


----------



## pjhm

Tracy's husband seemed so sweet and supportive of her; not to mention he's very good looking. She's so cold I doubt she'll find anyone better and her appearance will attract losers.


----------



## kemilia

pjhm said:


> Tracy's husband seemed so sweet and supportive of her; not to mention he's very good looking. She's so cold I doubt she'll find anyone better and her appearance will attract losers.


He was super nice looking, I was hoping for a scene with him but nope, just her being eaten by a giant green sweater.


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> *He was super nice looking,* I was hoping for a scene with him but nope, just her being eaten by a giant green sweater.




yes he really was!  i didn't mind when she was on camera - if he was with her!   i wasn't paying attention to her anyway.   one of y'all bishes with connections need to get into with Tracy's assistant and tell that girl to burn that damn green sweater!!  before it turns into an Audrey III and eats anyone that gets to close to tracy!


----------



## CeeJay

I've met the Brits personally, and I have to say that I'm a huge fan.  They are both very personable and both have great senses of humor, and they both seem as though they have the most integrity of the bunch.  I like the fact that they are not snobby, and do sell a fair amount out here in the Valley, whereas Flagg was just snotty about having to sell a property out here.  However, a very dear friend of mine knows Flagg very well and she has said that he's actually quite nice, but yeah .. none of these guys are in the business NOT to make $$$!

The Altmans?!!? .. well, they are for sure in the business for the $$$ and sometimes Josh does bug me, but there have been a few times when he has tried to be nice, so I take them and leave them.

Now, Tracey - UGGH!  I feel that she is "trying" to dress FOR THE SHOW.  While the Altman's always wear suits, the Brits mostly wear more casual pants but a nice blazer .. and that is typically the look for most RE Agents out here .. business casual.  Her? .. seriously, let me tell you, wearing a tight-a@@ skirt and high-end designer heels ... trying to navigate around some of the houses in the Canyons for instance (especially Benedict or Beverly Glen?) .. yeah, good luck with that!   Heck, when we were looking for houses, there were plenty that I had a hard time with my stinkin' FLATS and stretchy jeans!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

CeeJay said:


> I've met the Brits personally, and I have to say that I'm a huge fan.  They are both very personable and both have great senses of humor, and they both seem as though they have the most integrity of the bunch.  I like the fact that they are not snobby, and do sell a fair amount out here in the Valley, whereas Flagg was just snotty about having to sell a property out here.  However, a very dear friend of mine knows Flagg very well and she has said that he's actually quite nice, but yeah .. none of these guys are in the business NOT to make $$$!
> 
> The Altmans?!!? .. well, they are for sure in the business for the $$$ and sometimes Josh does bug me, but there have been a few times when he has tried to be nice, so I take them and leave them.
> 
> Now, Tracey - UGGH!  I feel that she is "trying" to dress FOR THE SHOW.  While the Altman's always wear suits, the Brits mostly wear more casual pants but a nice blazer .. and that is typically the look for most RE Agents out here .. business casual.  Her? .. seriously, let me tell you, wearing a tight-a@@ skirt and high-end designer heels ... trying to navigate around some of the houses in the Canyons for instance (especially Benedict or Beverly Glen?) .. yeah, good luck with that!   Heck, when we were looking for houses, there were plenty that I had a hard time with my stinkin' FLATS and stretchy jeans!!!



Omg reading your comments about Tracy n her “outfits” had me rolling with laughter [emoji23]


----------



## hedgwin99

kemilia said:


> He was super nice looking, I was hoping for a scene with him but nope, just her being eaten by a giant green sweater.




Omg eaten by a giant green sweater! [emoji23]


----------



## Jayne1

kemilia said:


> I hate the "tear-it-down, gut it to the studs" mentalities on these shows. Some of those older Hollywood homes have such great details. And I am very bad re: Cali geography so Hollywood covers all the fancy parts of the state, in my mind.


Agree.  Many modern homes are built quickly and cheaply.  Old homes with 20" thick stone foundation walls and solid masonry walls have lasted for many, many decades and will continue to withstand the next many decades.


----------



## CeeJay

kemilia said:


> I hate the "tear-it-down, gut it to the studs" mentalities on these shows. Some of those older Hollywood homes have such great details. And I am very bad re: Cali geography so Hollywood covers all the fancy parts of the state, in my mind.


Same here, but that seems to be mostly what is happening out here and it's a shame.  The piece-de-resistance to me was that $45m monstrosity that the Altman's are showing .. yet another glass box with all these fancy trimmings (_not to my liking, but whatevs_) .. and with NO FREAKIN' land .. AT ALL!!!!  I laughed my butt off when the Brits said it should be priced at $18m and then they ask Flagg and he says the same amount!!!!  When James was talking about how the sellers are asking for too much $$$ for their houses, it reminded me of when the HB and I went to an Estate Sales in the Encino Hills.  The plot of land was fantastic, as it provided great views of the Valley, but the house itself?!?! .. A DISASTER!  It was obvious that the house was built in the 40's/50's, but the folks that had lived there had never kept it up.  The pool was empty because the cement had cracked, as had the area around the pool.  Inside the house, the floor was slanted .. such that if you had socks on, you would slide from one side to the other.  There were cracks in the walls, etc. - the HB and I figured that most of the damage likely occurred from an Earthquake, but that the owners never fixed up their house after it occurred.  Meanwhile, the RE Agent was there and just for yucks, we asked "how much"?  Well, let me tell you, I howled with laughter when she said $4.5m!!!  She even admitted that it was a tear-down, but the land wasn't worth $4.5m!  Many of the sellers out here are just ridiculous with their high prices, and they do not want to listen to the Real Estate Agents who know the markets and what they can bear.  Totally agreed with James about that ..


----------



## bag-princess

Heather and Josh are having another baby! 


Watch out L.A, the Altmans are about to go from a family of three to a family of four. Josh Altman and Heather Bilyeu Altman have confirmed that they are expecting baby No. 2. The Daily Dish confirmed the news on Wednesday (January 9), the same da they confirmed the happy news to Extra.

”Bravo we wanted you to be one of the first to know, of course, cause you are apart of the family,” Josh shared, with Heather by his side. “Should we tell ‘em? I guess, let’s tell ‘em… We’re pregnant.”

They became first-time parents in April 2017 to a daughter, Alexis Kerry Altman, one year after marrying in a dreamy Aspen ceremony back in April 2016.


http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...dXwBKsyS2TRT3zcQN3X8QpH_zx9zmQTm4ko44vp1AxJgE


----------



## kemilia

CeeJay said:


> Same here, but that seems to be mostly what is happening out here and it's a shame.  The piece-de-resistance to me was that $45m monstrosity that the Altman's are showing .. yet another glass box with all these fancy trimmings (_not to my liking, but whatevs_) .. and with NO FREAKIN' land .. AT ALL!!!!  I laughed my butt off when the Brits said it should be priced at $18m and then they ask Flagg and he says the same amount!!!!  When James was talking about how the sellers are asking for too much $$$ for their houses, it reminded me of when the HB and I went to an Estate Sales in the Encino Hills.  The plot of land was fantastic, as it provided great views of the Valley, but the house itself?!?! .. A DISASTER!  It was obvious that the house was built in the 40's/50's, but the folks that had lived there had never kept it up.  The pool was empty because the cement had cracked, as had the area around the pool.  Inside the house, the floor was slanted .. such that if you had socks on, you would slide from one side to the other.  There were cracks in the walls, etc. - the HB and I figured that most of the damage likely occurred from an Earthquake, but that the owners never fixed up their house after it occurred.  Meanwhile, the RE Agent was there and just for yucks, we asked "how much"?  Well, let me tell you, I howled with laughter when she said $4.5m!!!  She even admitted that it was a tear-down, but the land wasn't worth $4.5m!  Many of the sellers out here are just ridiculous with their high prices, and they do not want to listen to the Real Estate Agents who know the markets and what they can bear.  Totally agreed with James about that ..


That 45M house was awful, so cold and no character. I love seeing the older Spanish type homes in magazines, they are small but absolutely charming. As for sellers not wanting to listen to their RE agents, it happens here in the Midwest too, sellers are not realistic. 

.


----------



## simone72

Tracy really does dress for LA and not very professional but I do like her outfits ! Her green Montse sweater is supposed to be worn off the shoulder I saw a pic! Loved her Hermes bambou birkin! I also loved that house the Too faced cosmetic owners sold and read that Mary Macdonald had decorated it if I remember correctly she starred in one of these Bravo decorating shows. I also real that Jarrod the owner of Too faced Cosmetics is known for his Gucci passion ! Tracy’s stylist is Lauren Matocha if anyone is interested ! I watch for the fun and glamour !


----------



## TC1

simone72 said:


> Tracy really does dress for LA and not very professional but I do like her outfits ! Her green Montse sweater is supposed to be worn off the shoulder I saw a pic! Loved her Hermes bambou birkin! I also loved that house the Too faced cosmetic owners sold and read that Mary Macdonald had decorated it if I remember correctly she starred in one of these Bravo decorating shows. I also real that Jarrod the owner of Too faced Cosmetics is known for his Gucci passion ! Tracy’s stylist is Lauren Matocha if anyone is interested ! I watch for the fun and glamour !


Yes! Mary was on "Million Dollar Decorator" with Martin L Bullard and Jeffrey Allan Marks. I loved that show!!


----------



## CeeJay

kemilia said:


> That 45M house was awful, so cold and no character. I love seeing the older Spanish type homes in magazines, they are small but absolutely charming. As for sellers not wanting to listen to their RE agents, it happens here in the Midwest too, sellers are not realistic.
> 
> .


I know, right?!?!  Had ZERO appeal for me, and yes, my favorite styles out here are Mid-Century Modern (which I live in), Mission (a lot out in Pasadena) and the Spanish stucco architecture.  It seems like every time we see new construction, it's a box with little land.  Honestly, one of the things that I hate about a good part of LA, is that the houses are so darn close together that .. well, you practically feel like you are sharing houses!  I live in the Valley, and when people from West Hollywood or other parts some over, their first response is .. "wow, you have so much land"!  We have a good-sized front yard and the houses are not so close together that you feel like you are living on top of the neighbor, and my backyard is quite substantial such that I have a good-sized pool in the back in addition to a number of areas where we have set up outdoor living.  Alas, living in the valley is BORING as heck.

IMO, one of the big problems out here, is that many of those that first moved out (many from back East) in the 50's/60's, etc. are now at a point where they are selling their homes (or sadly, dying off).  What I have seen, is that these folks did NOTHING to improve their houses.  You walk in, and honestly, you feel like you are going into a time warp, yet the families want to sell the P-O-C for big bucks.  Heck, even my house needs work, but we were lucky in that the builder of our house was also the MCM architect for the neighborhood and as such, he built his house a lot better than the others.  In talking to some of the RE Agents out here, they all say that most of the folks selling need to be 'educated' on the sale price and if the house needs a lot of work, then they are NOT going to get their asking price!


----------



## kemilia

Well, Dorito and Pee-Kaay made their appearance. 

What the heck was she wearing? There was some handbag she had on too (why? doesn't she trust the camera crew?), don't know if it was a Chanel bag or what, not interested enough to rewind. Pee-Kaay was his usual awful self, at least there was no Boy George.


----------



## Coco.lover

PK reminds me of Austin Powers. Such Posers.


----------



## TC1

I could have done without the Rose McGowan bit. She's off at fashion week and Tracy is bawling her eyes out and selling all her stuff for her?..odd. 
I still don't believe PK and Dorit actually own that house, I had always heard it was a rental. "House was robbed" pfffft probably another scam..and of course they pulled the house off the market, they have no money and no intentions of trying to find somewhere else to live. Who in their right mind would want that driveway?..you need a shuttle?


----------



## pjhm

I could have done without the Rose McGowan bit too, guessed it was to show a more sensitive side of cold Tracy. Dorit wearing her bag at home was odd, like it was a necklace . Her house is gorgeous though. I wondered how they could afford it. Boy George isn’t that popular of an entertainer these days. Is her Beverly Beach bathing suits bringing in that much income?


----------



## simone72

kemilia said:


> Well, Dorito and Pee-Kaay made their appearance.
> 
> What the heck was she wearing? There was some handbag she had on too (why? doesn't she trust the camera crew?), don't know if it was a Chanel bag or what, not interested enough to rewind. Pee-Kaay was his usual awful self, at least there was no Boy George.


I only watched a little bit thought the same! Why is she dressed with handbag! looks like she’s on her way out to somewhere so unnecessary !


----------



## kemilia

TC1 said:


> I could have done without the Rose McGowan bit. She's off at fashion week and Tracy is bawling her eyes out and selling all her stuff for her?..odd.
> I still don't believe PK and Dorit actually own that house, I had always heard it was a rental. "House was robbed" pfffft probably another scam..and of course they pulled the house off the market, they have no money and no intentions of trying to find somewhere else to live. Who in their right mind would want that driveway?..you need a shuttle?


And those stairs outside--nuts. Robbed, yeah, right (like Kyle?). 

The Rose M story was so lame, she's off at fashion week and can't be bothered to oversee her own house/yard/garage sale. I liked the prices--like that Chanel hat going for $325--around here that hat would have been a dollar tops!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Prufrock613 said:


> I may be the only person in the boat who likes the Brits.  I feel some connection with them b/c of sober livng, but I really like the home life that they have & what seems to be a genuine friendship.


I'm a bit embarrassed to admit this but I either forgot or didn't catch that the Brit Boys were sober. Not that it matters either way. However, I do get tired that alcohol seems to be crucial to every event.  Esp when it's depicted in movies, commercials, shows, etc that when "real" men gather, they gather w drinks in their paws. Reminds me of when smoking as portrayed as "cool."

I like an occasional drink but feel it's not very healthy, full of calories, and makes me sleepy. Wish alcoholic drinks didn't inebriate, and wish non-alcoholic drinks tasted as delicious as alcoholic drinks.  Sigh. Not a perfect world.


----------



## MamaSleepy

kemilia said:


> I hate the "tear-it-down, gut it to the studs" mentalities on these shows. Some of those older Hollywood homes have such great details. And I am very bad re: Cali geography so Hollywood covers all the fancy parts of the state, in my mind.


I dislike the tear-downs too. The US needs more of the European mentality towards respecting and maintaining old/older bldgs.


----------



## MamaSleepy

bag-princess said:


> I have to agree with that! [emoji1] even they aren’t trouble makers and all about drama they keep them on the show thank goodness.


Ying / Yang


----------



## MamaSleepy

pjhm said:


> I could have done without the Rose McGowan bit too, guessed it was to show a more sensitive side of cold Tracy. Dorit wearing her bag at home was odd, like it was a necklace . Her house is gorgeous though. I wondered how they could afford it. Boy George isn’t that popular of an entertainer these days. Is her Beverly Beach bathing suits bringing in that much income?


I was shocked to see all the beautiful furniture PK&D had. I'm in the camp which believes they're practically broke so I have a hard time accepting it all belongs to them. I wouldn't be surprised to learn they rent the house, the real homeowner decided to sell and hired a staging firm which tastfully decorated and filled the house. PK&D gleefully took full credit pretending it was their's, et volunteered to "host" on MDL:LA. 

Bet their downsizing, not upsizing. Sort of like Tori Spelling did on her reality shows.


----------



## CeeJay

I had posted this in the RHoBH thread before, but Dorit & PK may not have a house to sell .. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ng-seizure-assets-unpaid-1-2million-loan.html


----------



## CeeJay

MamaSleepy said:


> I dislike the tear-downs too. The US needs more of the European mentality towards respecting and maintaining old/older bldgs.


It depends on where you live in the US.  More historic houses (especially in towns which have historic references - e.g., Salem, MA) are not allowed to be destroyed.  There are very strict rules for those homes (in some cases, including how the inside looks if one can see the inside from the street).  Had a dear friend who bought a very historic home in Salem, MA .. and while she was very well versed in history & architecture, when the town historical committee informed her that the inside (of the house) painting was inaccurate for the time period of her house, well .. let's just say that she was none too happy.  Did she have to change it?!?! .. YUP, had no choice.  I would say that those states that have the most strict rules about building are the original 13 ..


----------



## kemilia

CeeJay said:


> It depends on where you live in the US.  More historic houses (especially in towns which have historic references - e.g., Salem, MA) are not allowed to be destroyed.  There are very strict rules for those homes (in some cases, including how the inside looks if one can see the inside from the street).  Had a dear friend who bought a very historic home in Salem, MA .. and while she was very well versed in history & architecture, when the town historical committee informed her that the inside (of the house) painting was inaccurate for the time period of her house, well .. let's just say that she was none too happy.  Did she have to change it?!?! .. YUP, had no choice.  I would say that those states that have the most strict rules about building are the original 13 ..


I totally understand keeping the outside "historic", but not being able to choose inside stuff like paint--nuts! Could she have central heating, a dishwasher, fridge, sump pump, etc.? I love older homes/things, but I gotta have my modern day appliances! 

I used to live close to Salem and loved visiting, a friend has ancestors buried there too so that made it even more interesting.


----------



## kemilia

CeeJay said:


> I had posted this in the RHoBH thread before, but Dorit & PK may not have a house to sell ..
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ng-seizure-assets-unpaid-1-2million-loan.html


Seems like they're running from lots of folks using yet another TV show to make them look wealthy and free from money woes. Thanks for the link!


----------



## beekmanhill

I haven't finished this week's yet (the show seems to be 90 minutes now).  I laughed when PK or Dorit said they needed to move because the backyard was not large enough.  From what I've read about them, they are always running from creditors.  
I don't like these all white concrete looking mansions right on t he street.  They remind me of Soviet bloc architecture.  I'd rather have a smaller house and a bigger yard.  
The Rose McGowan thing was sad.  She had quite a collection.  A lot of it seemed quite valuable.


----------



## CeeJay

kemilia said:


> I totally understand keeping the outside "historic", but not being able to choose inside stuff like paint--nuts! Could she have central heating, a dishwasher, fridge, sump pump, etc.? I love older homes/things, but I gotta have my modern day appliances!
> 
> I used to live close to Salem and loved visiting, a friend has ancestors buried there too so that made it even more interesting.


I know, right???  This gal grew up in a historic home in Virginia, so she was used to having to deal with the "outside" stuff, but when she bought the house in  Salem, she was shocked when they told her that because she was in the historic district, and because it was a historic home, the inside also had to be "of the period"!  Thankfully, you could only see her living room from the street, so her kitchen and other rooms did make use of more modern amenities!  Bottom line, a lot of the folks on the historic commission in Salem are from Salem and as she used to say "townies", and since she was (eh-gahds) originally from the South, they kind of picked on her.  What a beautiful home she had though; beautiful taste and great eye for antique pieces!


----------



## bag-princess

Someone Just Bought the Fake Keeping Up with the Kardashians House for $5M



It might be shocking to learn that something on Keeping Up with the Kardashians is fake, but it's true — for many years, Kris Jenner had the production crew shoot the outside of a house that wasn't hers and pretended she lived there to protect the visual identity of her actual house. This fake house, located in Studio City, CA, has been on and off the real estate market for 11 years, and was just sold by a team led by a Bravoleb!

That's right, Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles power agent Josh Altman represented the buyer in the sale of the home, which went for $5.25 million. Real amenities of the one-acre property include seven bedrooms, nine bathrooms with spa-like tubs, a screening room, chef's kitchen, wine cellar and spectacular mountain and canyon views. 

According to Los Angeles Times, the home has made several other Hollywood cameos, including True Blood, American Horror Story, Chelsea Lately, Chuck and Ghost Whisperer. The real estate listing calls the property "rich in TV history."

Although this home wasn't owned by the KarJenner clan, Josh repped Kim Kardashian and Kanye West in the sale of their Bel-Air estate earlier this year.







https://www.bravotv.com/million-dol...me-sold-josh-altman?cid=soc_fb_MDL_HomeDesign


----------



## brooke lynn

I don’t believe for a second that Dorito and PK were robbed. Why didn’t we hear about it before like Kyle’s robbery then? PK really annoys me! I also think that it’s not their house and just representing the seller. They exude phoniness. 

Tracey is really annoying also! I’m trying to like her but she makes it impossible!

Josh Flagg reminds me of old money 90210, Everything about him. I find him the most interesting. Would love to hang out with him for a day! Maybe it’s because I’m an east coaster tho ?


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> Someone Just Bought the Fake Keeping Up with the Kardashians House for $5M
> 
> *It might be shocking to learn that something on Keeping Up with the Kardashians is fake, but it's true* — f


*HA, HA, HA .. quelle surprise .. NOT!!!!!  *


----------



## CeeJay

brooke lynn said:


> I don’t believe for a second that Dorito and PK were robbed. Why didn’t we hear about it before like Kyle’s robbery then? PK really annoys me! I also think that it’s not their house and just representing the seller. They exude phoniness.
> 
> Tracey is really annoying also! I’m trying to like her but she makes it impossible!
> 
> Josh Flagg reminds me of old money 90210, Everything about him. I find him the most interesting. Would love to hang out with him for a day! Maybe it’s because I’m an east coaster tho ?


SAME here, don't believe it for one second!!!!  What pissed me off though is .. why the heck did David allow PK to talk to the potential buyer's Agent???  BIG MISTAKE!!!   The two of them .. just can't stand them, wish they would go back to the UK! 

Josh Flagg .. has the BEST old Car collection evah!!!  The HB and I were driving down to West Hollywood through Bel Air, and 'lo and behold, there is Josh Flagg in his Rolls Royce Corniche.  I couldn't resist, rolled down the window and said "_I LOVE YOUR CAR, oh .. and you too_!"   He just laughed and then we both drove off ..


----------



## brooke lynn

CeeJay said:


> SAME here, don't believe it for one second!!!!  What pissed me off though is .. why the heck did David allow PK to talk to the potential buyer's Agent???  BIG MISTAKE!!!   The two of them .. just can't stand them, wish they would go back to the UK!
> 
> Josh Flagg .. has the BEST old Car collection evah!!!  The HB and I were driving down to West Hollywood through Bel Air, and 'lo and behold, there is Josh Flagg in his Rolls Royce Corniche.  I couldn't resist, rolled down the window and said "_I LOVE YOUR CAR, oh .. and you too_!"   He just laughed and then we both drove off ..



So amazing! Love it!!


----------



## MamaSleepy

CeeJay said:


> It depends on where you live in the US.  More historic houses (especially in towns which have historic references - e.g., Salem, MA) are not allowed to be destroyed.  There are very strict rules for those homes (in some cases, including how the inside looks if one can see the inside from the street).  Had a dear friend who bought a very historic home in Salem, MA .. and while she was very well versed in history & architecture, when the town historical committee informed her that the inside (of the house) painting was inaccurate for the time period of her house, well .. let's just say that she was none too happy.  Did she have to change it?!?! .. YUP, had no choice.  I would say that those states that have the most strict rules about building are the original 13 ..


Ah-ha!  
So, Salem still has a problem with witches, it seems.


----------



## kemilia

MamaSleepy said:


> Ah-ha!
> So, Salem still has a problem with witches, it seems.


That is one creepy town on a cold, cloudy autumn. Heck, I was there in the summer too and still creepy, and it makes you think.


----------



## CeeJay

kemilia said:


> That is one creepy town on a cold, cloudy autumn. Heck, I was there in the summer too and still creepy, and it makes you think.


HA! .. I remember going up to visit my friend in late Autumn, fairly close to Halloween (trust me - that is one day that you actually don't want to be there given the tourist crowds!) .. anyhow, it was one of those nights where it was VERY dark but yet a full moon.  As I was leaving her place, looking at the trees which were now absent of any leaves, all I could think of was the headless horseman story.  I don't know, but something about that drive was just so cool, but then again, I was told by a Native American woman (at a Crafts Fair in Washington DC) that I had been a witch in a former life .. HA!  Heck, my husband says I'm a "witch" sometimes (and other times he puts a 'b' in front of the 'itch') ..


----------



## baghagg

Hard to believe, but there's a thread dedicated to Tracy's style

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/1003229/


----------



## bag-princess

baghagg said:


> Hard to believe, but there's a thread dedicated to Tracy's style
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/1003229/


----------



## Prufrock613

The only thing more terrible than Dorit & PK’s financial situation, was PK’s black turtleneck.  Black is supposed to be slimming...in this case, it did him no favors.  I couldn’t take me eyes off of it.


----------



## GoGlam

There are things that Tracy wears that i like. However, taking the whole outfit into consideration and looking at what she wears day after day, she just seems to try so hard to be ultra trendy. A lot of it just isn’t professional, especially when you’re wearing off the shoulder chunky sweaters day after day.  It is LA, though, and I think her career is different than one in a really corporate environment... she has to sort of hang out with her clients, so I could see some of the very “fashion”-focused clients being more than fine with her outfits.


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> There are things that Tracy wears that i like. However, taking the whole outfit into consideration and looking at what she wears day after day, she just seems to try so hard to be ultra trendy. A lot of it just isn’t professional, especially when you’re wearing off the shoulder chunky sweaters day after day.  *It is LA, though, and I think her career is different than one in a really corporate environment*... she has to sort of hang out with her clients, so I could see some of the very “fashion”-focused clients being more than fine with her outfits.



And I get that - truly I do. I often remind myself of that when she’s wearing some really tragic outfits but even knowing/believing this when she wore another one of those pencil skirts she seems to think is great on her with the little sweater that exposed part of her midsection - that just wasn’t business like at all to me. No matter where she’s working. She really does try so hard to be fashionable. 

And speaking of that - I have noticed on some boards where her assistant is starting to get noticed a lot more now and has people wondering and talking about her. Just like what happened with the girl working for Kim and Kourtney.


----------



## brooke lynn

If anyone is interested in visiting Salem, it really is cool. They have interesting ghost tours, a Hocus Pocus tour where scenes of the movie were filmed. You can tour the original “Clue” house where the game was based off of, The House of the Seven Gables, and the places where the witch trials took place. Really is cool to go around Halloween. I always stay at the Hawthorne Hotel when I go for the history and they say it’s haunted. Touring all the old houses from the 1600s and 1700s is quite amazing too. I’m a big Salem fan haha


----------



## bag-princess

Is it the price- nobody seems to be interested in the house!  


UPDATE: In a bid to move on to greener (literally!) pastures in 2019, Dorit Kemsley and her husband PK have dropped their asking price again, this time by another $255,000. The current listing price is now $7.995 million. 


http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ills-mansion-price?cid=soc_fb_RHOC_HomeDesign


----------



## MamaSleepy

baghagg said:


> Hard to believe, but there's a thread dedicated to Tracy's style
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/1003229/


I confess, I look forward to seeing her handbags ea week. They're gorgeous.

Oh... and it should be noted that our fellow PFer did acknowledge Tracy's often inappropriate wardrobe choices: ".... It's fun, edgy, and (sometimes) professional... "

I have to wonder if Tracy's attention seeking is a result of her marriage struggles. (Want to feel insecure?  Marry a model)
Is she seeking validation?  She's 43, newly divorced and, IMO, dressing for men.

Or, maybe she and her ex share the same stylist?


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Yep, that's Jason. Oh my


----------



## imgg

MamaSleepy said:


> I confess, I look forward to seeing her handbags ea week. They're gorgeous.
> 
> Oh... and it should be noted that our fellow PFer did acknowledge Tracy's often inappropriate wardrobe choices: ".... It's fun, edgy, and (sometimes) professional... "
> 
> I have to wonder if Tracy's attention seeking is a result of her marriage struggles. (Want to feel insecure?  Marry a model)
> Is she seeking validation?  She's 43, newly divorced and, IMO, dressing for men.
> 
> Or, maybe she and her ex Jason share the same stylist? Oh my
> View attachment 4307260
> 
> Yep, that's Jason.


I think this too, she seems real needy, almost desperate for attention this season.  I am sure getting a divorce at her age does some head games on you, which is exacerbated by being on TV .  I do like to see smart-business women succeed.  Its interesting when some of the same people who are "pro women" but yet when a strong women does succeed, they find fault.


----------



## bag-princess

MamaSleepy said:


> I confess, I look forward to seeing her handbags ea week. They're gorgeous.
> 
> Oh... and it should be noted that our fellow PFer did acknowledge Tracy's often inappropriate wardrobe choices: ".... It's fun, edgy, and (sometimes) professional... "
> 
> I have to wonder if Tracy's attention seeking is a result of her marriage struggles. (Want to feel insecure?  Marry a model)
> Is she seeking validation?  She's 43, newly divorced and, IMO, dressing for men.
> 
> Or, maybe she and her ex share the same stylist?
> View attachment 4307260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's Jason. Oh my





Oh my is right!!! Thank you for the pic because I always wondered what he would look like undressed whenever he was on screen!

As for being married to a model and being insecure - doesn’t seem to be the case with Josh and Bobby! He is quite proud of his handsome man and loves when people point that out!


----------



## simone72

I agree about Tracy’s assistant going for the limelight this season! Looks like she got this job through  LinkedIn and had little experience and Tracy gave her a chance maybe now she’s looking to expand her horizon


----------



## bag-princess

simone72 said:


> I agree about Tracy’s assistant going for the limelight this season! Looks like she got this job through  LinkedIn and had little experience and Tracy gave her a chance maybe now she’s looking to expand her horizon




she is getting a lot of screen time now and i am sure it is bravo's choice!  it will be interesting to see how much more she will have and if her role with tracy will get bigger or if tracy will try and scale her back!


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> Is it the price- nobody seems to be interested in the house!
> 
> 
> UPDATE: In a bid to move on to greener (literally!) pastures in 2019, Dorit Kemsley and her husband PK have dropped their asking price again, this time by another $255,000. The current listing price is now $7.995 million.
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ills-mansion-price?cid=soc_fb_RHOC_HomeDesign


Desperate moves for desperate people!  IMO .. this whole notion that they want to have a "bigger yard" for the kids is BS; bottom line, they NEED to sell that house to pay off PK's debts and Dorit's overspending!  Wonder which poor RE sucker is getting stuck with them now?


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> And I get that - truly I do. I often remind myself of that when she’s wearing some really tragic outfits but even knowing/believing this when she wore another one of those pencil skirts she seems to think is great on her with the little sweater that exposed part of her midsection - that just wasn’t business like at all to me. No matter where she’s working. She really does try so hard to be fashionable.
> 
> And speaking of that - I have noticed on some boards where her assistant is starting to get noticed a lot more now and has people wondering and talking about her. Just like what happened with the girl working for Kim and Kourtney.


Every time I see her outfits (especially those 'off-the-shoulder' pieces), I think to myself .. "ah - not professional at all" .. it looks like she's dressing for a date, NOT to show houses!  When the HB and I have gone to various open houses, and yes .. I will admit we love to go to some that are WAAAAAAAAAY more than we could ever afford (I just want to see the inside!) .. I can assure you that I have NEVER seen any of the Real Estate women brokers looking like Tracey.  Even my friend who dabbled in RE out here in LA has said that she cannot believe what Tracey wears because, as she said "it takes the attention AWAY from the house" .. especially when there is a couple and the woman/wife is more focused on the outfit and/or handbag!  Honestly, I have NEVER seen any of the female brokers out here even show a handbag (it is oftentimes put away) and the common theme out here seems to be 'business casual' (and yeah, maybe a little more casual than back East).  Maybe it's me, but if I walked into a high-end property and saw someone dressed like Tracey, I would not take her seriously.


----------



## TC1

It's pretty bad when even Josh Altman says "where are you going dressed like that" she responds "I dress like this all the time to show houses"  sure Tracy, sure.
Also wtf was that pepto bismol outfit she was trying on? Ummm, no.


----------



## kemilia

TC1 said:


> It's pretty bad when even Josh Altman says "where are you going dressed like that" she responds "I dress like this all the time to show houses"  sure Tracy, sure.
> Also wtf was that pepto bismol outfit she was trying on? Ummm, no.


I know! I thought she was going to change out of the Pepto Bismol outfit, but then I saw that awful black shorts outfit--her closet must cry when she brings home new clothing.

We have ice cream trucks around here in the summer and when that damn song started playing on Josh's truck I just yelled "Nooooo!"


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> It's pretty bad when even Josh Altman says "where are you going dressed like that" she responds "I dress like this all the time to show houses"  sure Tracy, sure.
> Also wtf was that pepto bismol outfit she was trying on? Ummm, no.





OMG that was hilarious!!! 

And she was trying sooo hard to squeeze out a tear when talking about Rose having to sell all of her things! I can’t figure out why - it was obviously a big act!


----------



## absolutpink

Heather Altman is pregnant again, this time with a boy!

”Just last week when they announced the big news they are expecting baby No. 2, Josh Altman and Heather Bilyeu Altman had yet to find out the gender of their baby. Well, now the Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles parents know if their Alexis Kerry Altman will have a brother or a sister. Drumroll, please...

The Altmans confirmed to PEOPLE that they are expecting a son this time around. “We were driving down Sunset and [the doctor was] like, ‘You’re having a boy.’ … Our jaws dropped, [and we] just started yelling and celebrating in the car,” Heather said. “We’re so excited to have a little baby boy. We think Lexi is going to be the best big sister.””

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.bra...eu-altman-second-baby-gender-reveal?amp[\URL]


----------



## bag-princess

absolutpink said:


> Heather Altman is pregnant again, this time with a boy!
> 
> ”Just last week when they announced the big news they are expecting baby No. 2, Josh Altman and Heather Bilyeu Altman had yet to find out the gender of their baby. Well, now the Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles parents know if their Alexis Kerry Altman will have a brother or a sister. Drumroll, please...
> 
> The Altmans confirmed to PEOPLE that they are expecting a son this time around. “We were driving down Sunset and [the doctor was] like, ‘You’re having a boy.’ … Our jaws dropped, [and we] just started yelling and celebrating in the car,” Heather said. “We’re so excited to have a little baby boy. We think Lexi is going to be the best big sister.””
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.bra...eu-altman-second-baby-gender-reveal?amp[\URL]





I posted this a few days ago and your post scared me! I was reading something else at the same time and thought it said something happened to their baby boy!


----------



## bisousx

Some of these comments about Tracy make me cringe. She clearly is only dressing sexy for the show and to give us good TV. One look at her IG and you can see that she doesn’t dress like that IRL. Her fashion choices are often conservative and professional. Female realtors can’t get away with dressing like she does on the show since it’s mostly the wives who make the final decision on the home... and the realtor.


----------



## bag-princess

most of those outfits Tracy wears make me cringe so.........it all evens out!


----------



## CeeJay

bisousx said:


> Some of these comments about Tracy make me cringe. She clearly is only dressing sexy for the show and to give us good TV. One look at her IG and you can see that she doesn’t dress like that IRL. Her fashion choices are often conservative and professional. Female realtors can’t get away with dressing like she does on the show since it’s mostly the wives who make the final decision on the home... and the realtor.


EXACTLY!! .. like I said, my friend who dabbled in RE out here said they were always told "you are there to SELL the House, so do not upstage it via your clothing, jewelry, etc."!


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> most of those outfits Tracy wears make me cringe so.........it all evens out!



Fair enough... most of the criticism isn’t about her actual outfit choices though, only how unprofessional she looks. Which is silly to me. It’s Bravo, FFS. They wouldn’t allow her to remain on the show if she was covered up and her outfits were boring.


----------



## hedgwin99

I want to say Josh F husband or wife Bobby didn’t annoy me as much this season. Maybe it’s the way Bravo edited him this season.. I find he seems to be a nice b friendly person. In the couple scenes I feel Bobby actually calm down Josh


----------



## MamaSleepy

hedgwin99 said:


> I want to say Josh F husband or wife Bobby didn’t annoy me as much this season. Maybe it’s the way Bravo edited him this season.. I find he seems to be a nice b friendly person. In the couple scenes I feel Bobby actually calm down Josh


I agree, much nicer.
And, unfortunately, I think it's all in the editing. We, the viewers, aren't privy to real lives or the persons which we hoped to be while watching reality TV.

 For just one season, I'd love to see unbiased editing.


----------



## Tiare

I want to start working out again now that I am a few months postpartum. I noticed that on-demand only has 3-4 episodes from the current MDL-LA season available. Is there some place where Bravo shows can be watched off-season?


----------



## simone72

Last nights episode was a bore fest but I wanted to ask since I read Tracy just finalized her divorce and according to Pagesix she’s keeping their LA home worth 18 million I mean that must be typo? Is she really that wealthy?


----------



## simone72

Never mind kind of googled myself and found Tracy’s father is a Real Estate and construction mogul worth millions and she started her Real Estate career working for him the first 3 years. Doesn’t mean she’s not a hard worker I was just surprised she had such an expensive home


----------



## bisousx

I saw that too, good on her (and her parents) for being so normal by LA standards. Solid career, kids out of the spotlight, amicable divorce.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

She did say her father has a grotto in a recent episode....


----------



## imgg

simone72 said:


> Never mind kind of googled myself and found Tracy’s father is a Real Estate and construction mogul worth millions and she started her Real Estate career working for him the first 3 years. Doesn’t mean she’s not a hard worker I was just surprised she had such an expensive home


The commissions they receive to sell these million dollar homes is unbelievable.  Definitely overpaid for what they do.  Josh A was driving a million dollar car, so to me its not surprising she lives in a 18 million home.  Plus I think her ex is wealthy developer too.


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> The commissions they receive to sell these million dollar homes is unbelievable.  Definitely overpaid for what they do.  Josh A was driving a million dollar car, so to me its not surprising she lives in a 18 million home.  Plus I think her ex is wealthy developer too.


Yup, plus a former model .. not hurting for cash.  Was anyone else kind of surprised that she appears to be on the 'hunt' for another man; constantly talking about dating (and/or) meeting up with this one / that one?  Sheesh .. just signed the paperwork and she's out there already?  Well, I guess some are like that .. but boy, when I broke off an engagement, I needed a good year just to get my stuff sorted out!


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> Yup, plus a former model .. not hurting for cash.  Was anyone else kind of surprised that she appears to be on the 'hunt' for another man; constantly talking about dating (and/or) meeting up with this one / that one?  Sheesh .. just signed the paperwork and she's out there already?  Well, I guess some are like that .. but boy, when I broke off an engagement, I needed a good year just to get my stuff sorted out!




I honestly believe that is all it is - Talk! 
She just doesn’t want to look like she isn’t as hot as she thinks she is.


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> The commissions they receive to sell these million dollar homes is unbelievable.  Definitely overpaid for what they do.  Josh A was driving a million dollar car, so to me its not surprising she lives in a 18 million home.  Plus I think her ex is wealthy developer too.




Driving it was all he was doing! [emoji3] but It was a $3 million dollar car [emoji15] and he told his brother he was not buying it.


----------



## bag-princess

Any real estate agents here? I want to know if clients really talk down to you like some of the people do on the show or if it’s drama created for show.  I wouldn’t be in business long because I would tell them what they could do with their attitude!  But I guess when you are making the commissions that they do you quickly learn to bite your tongue and keep quiet.


----------



## imgg

bag-princess said:


> Driving it was all he was doing! [emoji3] but It was a $3 million dollar car [emoji15] and he told his brother he was not buying it.


Ha, I missed that part.  Doesn't he already have several very expensive cars?  I know he has at least two Rolls, right?  This Josh irks me so I tune out a lot when he is on screen.


----------



## kemilia

imgg said:


> Ha, I missed that part.  Doesn't he already have several very expensive cars?  I know he has at least two Rolls, right?  This Josh irks me so I tune out a lot when he is on screen.


I think Josh F is the one with the Rolls, Josh A was driving the Bugattie (I think that was it). 

Either way, they are all incredible cars that I would love to just sit in one day!


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> Ha, I missed that part.  Doesn't he already have several very expensive cars?  I know he has at least two Rolls, right?  This Josh irks me so I tune out a lot when he is on screen.



it’s the other Josh with the very expensive cars.  I like both Josh’s and their cocky attitudes.


----------



## imgg

kemilia said:


> I think Josh F is the one with the Rolls, Josh A was driving the Bugattie (I think that was it).
> 
> Either way, they are all incredible cars that I would love to just sit in one day!


Josh F has the older expensive cars and Josh A has the newer ones.  I am pretty sure Josh A has a rolls, I know I have seen him driving a white one and could have swore he also had another color.  He is too cocky for my taste and same with his wife so I do not pay too much attention to either them.

I do like this cast better and like the addition of Tracy.  I would much better see her than Madison.


----------



## MamaSleepy

CeeJay said:


> Yup, plus a former model .. not hurting for cash.  Was anyone else kind of surprised that she appears to be on the 'hunt' for another man; constantly talking about dating (and/or) meeting up with this one / that one?  Sheesh .. just signed the paperwork and she's out there already?  Well, I guess some are like that .. but boy, when I broke off an engagement, I needed a good year just to get my stuff sorted out!


It's difficult to know if what we're viewing is a result of careful editing or a true reflection of reality.


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> Any real estate agents here? I want to know if clients really talk down to you like some of the people do on the show or if it’s drama created for show.  I wouldn’t be in business long because I would tell them what they could do with their attitude!  But I guess when you are making the commissions that they do you quickly learn to bite your tongue and keep quiet.



Sometimes they do. As for putting up with it.. It depends if the juice is worth the squeeze and how new the realtor is. If you have a client who’s only going to put down 3% (or some other unfavorable scenario, such as bad credit and unlikely to secure a loan), I wouldn’t take on the client, much less take any condescending crap from them.  In my market, sellers have plenty of cash buyers and other highly qualified buyers to choose from. But there are plenty of other hungry realtors who would still spend time & gas to drive the less desirable buyers around, attending to their crap, and then have the buyers fall off the grid because they’re indecisive etc.  or they waste the realtors time and then just go back to their cousin or brother/sister who’s a realtor to write the offer.

My guess is that high-powered buyers, even if they are jerks, they have money and they know what they want.  People who are in that bracket have very discerning tastes.  If you know that they are going to buy when they spot “the one” and buy from you, I’d take a verbal beating LOL.


----------



## MamaSleepy

imgg said:


> The commissions they receive to sell these million dollar homes is unbelievable.  Definitely overpaid for what they do.  Josh A was driving a million dollar car, so to me its not surprising she lives in a 18 million home.  Plus I think her ex is wealthy developer too.


Do you suppose the car manufacturer pays a fee to have their vehicle on the show, aka product placement?

Or, maybe it's as simple as Josh talked some salesman into letting him drive the multimillion car. Which would be a smart sale move as long as J didn't scratch it, dent it, or pee in it while trying to make a left turn in traffic.


----------



## TC1

Oh, I'm sure the car is a loaner for TV exposure (the Bugatti). Just like Dorit's Rise Gold Bentley on RHOBH


----------



## kemilia

TC1 said:


> Oh, I'm sure the car is a loaner for TV exposure (the Bugatti). Just like Dorit's Rise Gold Bentley on RHOBH


Oh, I remember her rose gold Bentley, I doubt she owned it any more than she and Pee Kay "own" that house.


----------



## kemilia

imgg said:


> Josh F has the older expensive cars and Josh A has the newer ones.  I am pretty sure Josh A has a rolls, I know I have seen him driving a white one and could have swore he also had another color.  He is too cocky for my taste and same with his wife so I do not pay too much attention to either them.
> 
> I do like this cast better and like the addition of Tracy.  I would much better see her than Madison.


It's sad--Madison started off so good and went so bad, don't miss him at all. 

Not a fan of Tracy but I do love to rag on her wardrobe; she's the irritating pepper on the show that I like to "not like".


----------



## imgg

MamaSleepy said:


> Do you suppose the car manufacturer pays a fee to have their vehicle on the show, aka product placement?
> 
> Or, maybe it's as simple as Josh talked some salesman into letting him drive the multimillion car. Which would be a smart sale move as long as J didn't scratch it, dent it, or pee in it while trying to make a left turn in traffic.


That's definitely a possibility but he is racking in the $$ from commissions and being on the show and he does strike me as a flashy spender.


----------



## imgg

kemilia said:


> It's sad--Madison started off so good and went so bad, don't miss him at all.
> 
> Not a fan of Tracy but I do love to rag on her wardrobe; she's the irritating pepper on the show that I like to "not like".


Right, the first season I liked Madison then it all went downhill...


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> Josh F has the older expensive cars and Josh A has the newer ones.  I am pretty sure Josh A has a rolls, I know I have seen him driving a white one and could have swore he also had another color.  He is too cocky for my taste and same with his wife so I do not pay too much attention to either them.
> 
> I do like this cast better and like the addition of Tracy.  I would much better see her than Madison.


Yup, frankly .. I drool over Josh Flagg's cars; they are the quintessential old luxury car, but god .. he is a HORRIBLE driver (_alas - somewhat typical LA driver_)!!!  Whereas, Altman .. yeah, he is flashy with his custom suits (_in purple yet - but alas, it looks good on him_), but that car? .. and $3m???  You know, here's the thing .. you can never really rip those babies out here in LA 'cos there is always a freakin' traffic jam (_heck - the 101 and 405 are like a constant parking lot_)!!  However, given that Altman grew up in Newton, MA .. well, he's the quintessential Boston drivah (_yes - Boston accent here_).  The HB and I were at a stop sign in BH and Flagg was right next to us (_I think I posted that before_), but strangely enough .. we were going to a party in BH (Bird Streets) and our car is very much denoted as a Boston car (_license plate and various Boston sports logos_).  Anyhow, there was a gorgeous White Bentley behind us (_and following pretty closely - which is VERY Bostonian thing to do_), and as we took a right turn onto the street we needed to go to, we hear this "*Go RED SOX*" from the person in the White Bentley!  I wonder if it was Altman ...????


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> Sometimes they do. As for putting up with it.. It depends if the juice is worth the squeeze and how new the realtor is. If you have a client who’s only going to put down 3% (or some other unfavorable scenario, such as bad credit and unlikely to secure a loan), I wouldn’t take on the client, much less take any condescending crap from them.  In my market, sellers have plenty of cash buyers and other highly qualified buyers to choose from. But there are plenty of other hungry realtors who would still spend time & gas to drive the less desirable buyers around, attending to their crap, and then have the buyers fall off the grid because they’re indecisive etc.  or they waste the realtors time and then just go back to their cousin or brother/sister who’s a realtor to write the offer.
> 
> My guess is that high-powered buyers, even if they are jerks, they have money and they know what they want.  People who are in that bracket have very discerning tastes.  If you know that they are going to buy when they spot “the one” and buy from you, I’d take a verbal beating LOL.



it just amazes me how they feel that they have the right to talk the way they do to them.  yes they are spending gobs of money and they know what they want so i guess that is why they are used to putting up with it.


----------



## TC1

It's all scripted...including what the sellers say to the agents and their reactions. If everyone were nice to each other there would be no drama. No drama= no TV show. The majority of the houses they've allegedly closed on...didn't sell during that time frame, or weren't for sale in the first place.


----------



## imgg

TC1 said:


> It's all scripted...including what the sellers say to the agents and their reactions. If everyone were nice to each other there would be no drama. No drama= no TV show. The majority of the houses they've allegedly closed on...didn't sell during that time frame, or weren't for sale in the first place.


It was so obvious during the exchange with Josh A and the developer over the staging or lack of staging in the Mark W home.  Then the next scene their best friends and he is giving him other listings.


----------



## CeeJay

TC1 said:


> It's all scripted...including what the sellers say to the agents and their reactions. If everyone were nice to each other there would be no drama. No drama= no TV show. The majority of the houses they've allegedly closed on...didn't sell during that time frame, or weren't for sale in the first place.


Yeah, understand that you need the drama .. but the one thing that is NOT scripted is the hatred between Flagg & Altman .. that is REAL!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

CeeJay said:


> Yeah, understand that you need the drama .. but the one thing that is NOT scripted is the hatred between Flagg & Altman .. that is REAL!



That hatred is hilarious! Old money vs. new money... 

Wasn’t there an episode where Flagg was making fun of Altman for selling Kim Kardashian’s house?


----------



## pjhm

CeeJay said:


> Yeah, understand that you need the drama .. but the one thing that is NOT scripted is the hatred between Flagg & Altman .. that is REAL!


Feel free to correct me, but my memory is that Altman started to rag on Flagg first, saying he was just a rich kid who didn't put out the effort to work.....


----------



## bag-princess

pjhm said:


> Feel free to correct me, but my memory is that Altman started to rag on Flagg first, saying he was just a rich kid who didn't put out the effort to work.....



yes he had an almost instant dislike to him because of his money.

and i love how people have to point out that nothing is real and it is all scripted.  we all know that nothing is real in reality tv anymore! i watch to be entertained only.


----------



## hedgwin99

bisousx said:


> Sometimes they do. As for putting up with it.. It depends if the juice is worth the squeeze and how new the realtor is. If you have a client who’s only going to put down 3% (or some other unfavorable scenario, such as bad credit and unlikely to secure a loan), I wouldn’t take on the client, much less take any condescending crap from them.  In my market, sellers have plenty of cash buyers and other highly qualified buyers to choose from. But there are plenty of other hungry realtors who would still spend time & gas to drive the less desirable buyers around, attending to their crap, and then have the buyers fall off the grid because they’re indecisive etc.  or they waste the realtors time and then just go back to their cousin or brother/sister who’s a realtor to write the offer.
> 
> My guess is that high-powered buyers, even if they are jerks, they have money and they know what they want.  People who are in that bracket have very discerning tastes.  If you know that they are going to buy when they spot “the one” and buy from you, I’d take a verbal beating LOL.



I’m on the east coast. I have heard stories of realtors trying to get the deals done and even hosting the buyers at the realtor house n pickup/drop off potential buyers at airport because those are overseas buyers n they don’t want to spent $$ to stay at hotel for the few days they r here shopping for houses for investment purposes


----------



## bisousx

hedgwin99 said:


> I’m on the east coast. I have heard stories of realtors trying to get the deals done and even hosting the buyers at the realtor house n pickup/drop off potential buyers at airport because those are overseas buyers n they don’t want to spent $$ to stay at hotel for the few days they r here shopping for houses for investment purposes



It’s probably true. To each their own. It’s a cutthroat industry because it’s 100% commission.  Realtors have to deal with other shady realtors, and then they have to deal with disappointments from their clients as well. I have other businesses so I can be very selective with my time.


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> yes he had an almost instant dislike to him because of his money.



Yes, BUT .. BUT .. BUT .. the Altman's are not poor by any means!!!  His father was the Asst. Clinical Professor of OB/GYN and Reproductive Biology at Harvard Medical School having graduated from UPENN and then NYU School of Medicine; his mother was involved in the Retail industry.  Newton (considered a suburb of Boston - while not part of the Boston City) is by no means a schleppy place to live!  As a matter of fact, there are some fabulous old Victorians, Brownstones, Villas, etc. in Newton (Boston College is nearby and there are some really GORGEOUS places on Commonwealth Ave).  

Although. yes .. Altman's family wealth does not come close to the wealth of the Flagg family (thanks to Josh's grandmother who was a tour-de-force)!!!


----------



## CeeJay

hedgwin99 said:


> I’m on the east coast. I have heard stories of realtors trying to get the deals done and even hosting the buyers at the realtor house n pickup/drop off potential buyers at airport because those are overseas buyers n they don’t want to spent $$ to stay at hotel for the few days they r here shopping for houses for investment purposes


*First of all .. I do not want anyone to take my comment as anything but the facts that I have read and seen and there is no reflection of dislike for any ethnicity's noted. *

It's an epidemic out here and the entire West Coast.  Many of the folks buying up all these properties are foreign nationals, and yup .. they pay in cash.  There are many developers who just buy the properties with the plan to tear down the house and re-build and then sell for a lot more $$$ .. we see that on this show.  However, there are also some that buy the properties to have a foothold in the US, especially to have their kids attend schools here so that come University time, they can get the in-state CA rates as opposed to having to pay full-boat! 

There was recently an article in the LA Times about the town of Arcadia (near Pasadena).  Little by little, properties were being scooped up by the Chinese Nationals.  Think about it, someone comes to your door and offers you all CASH and a LOT more than you were anticipating .. and as such, many folks sold their properties.  And yes .. folks were KNOCKING on the doors, not going through a Real Estate Agent!!!   So, now .. Arcadia is over 90% Chinese Nationals and in order to do any business there, you better be able to speak Chinese like a native.  Based on what happened, many in neighboring towns have become concerned that the same thing will happen (I saw similar situations occurring in Pasadena when I lived there).  I know that the same has happened in Vancouver, BC and my friends there now cannot afford to buy properties .. that is the really sad part about this!


----------



## bisousx

^ Yep. This is true. Cash is king, no matter where you come from.


----------



## hedgwin99

CeeJay said:


> *First of all .. I do not want anyone to take my comment as anything but the facts that I have read and seen and there is no reflection of dislike for any ethnicity's noted. *
> 
> It's an epidemic out here and the entire West Coast.  Many of the folks buying up all these properties are foreign nationals, and yup .. they pay in cash.  There are many developers who just buy the properties with the plan to tear down the house and re-build and then sell for a lot more $$$ .. we see that on this show.  However, there are also some that buy the properties to have a foothold in the US, especially to have their kids attend schools here so that come University time, they can get the in-state CA rates as opposed to having to pay full-boat!
> 
> There was recently an article in the LA Times about the town of Arcadia (near Pasadena).  Little by little, properties were being scooped up by the Chinese Nationals.  Think about it, someone comes to your door and offers you all CASH and a LOT more than you were anticipating .. and as such, many folks sold their properties.  And yes .. folks were KNOCKING on the doors, not going through a Real Estate Agent!!!   So, now .. Arcadia is over 90% Chinese Nationals and in order to do any business there, you better be able to speak Chinese like a native.  Based on what happened, many in neighboring towns have become concerned that the same thing will happen (I saw similar situations occurring in Pasadena when I lived there).  I know that the same has happened in Vancouver, BC and my friends there now cannot afford to buy properties .. that is the really sad part about this!



I had a neighbor who moved out to CA. She said the house  in CA in the area she is interested in are so over priced because the school district is good so a lot of overseas buyers buy the property using cash.. 

I’m Asian and when I walk into Open House showings.. first thing from the realtor is.. am I paying in cash[emoji849]

To stay on topic.. I once googled Madison.. I can’t believe he has other side gigs.. scented candle collection, brand ambassador for DocSign n seminars across countries to Coach realtors.. [emoji28]


----------



## GoGlam

CeeJay said:


> Yes, BUT .. BUT .. BUT .. the Altman's are not poor by any means!!!  His father was the Asst. Clinical Professor of OB/GYN and Reproductive Biology at Harvard Medical School having graduated from UPENN and then NYU School of Medicine; his mother was involved in the Retail industry.  Newton (considered a suburb of Boston - while not part of the Boston City) is by no means a schleppy place to live!  As a matter of fact, there are some fabulous old Victorians, Brownstones, Villas, etc. in Newton (Boston College is nearby and there are some really GORGEOUS places on Commonwealth Ave).
> 
> Although. yes .. Altman's family wealth does not come close to the wealth of the Flagg family (thanks to Josh's grandmother who was a tour-de-force)!!!



I miss Edith


----------



## CeeJay

hedgwin99 said:


> I had a neighbor who moved out to CA. She said the house  in CA in the area she is interested in are so over priced because the school district is good so a lot of overseas buyers buy the property using cash..
> 
> I’m Asian and when I walk into Open House showings.. first thing from the realtor is.. am I paying in cash[emoji849]
> 
> To stay on topic.. I once googled Madison.. I can’t believe he has other side gigs.. scented candle collection, brand ambassador for DocSign n seminars across countries to Coach realtors.. [emoji28]


What? .. DocSign??  UGGH . will NEVER use them again; I cannot stand Madison!


----------



## CeeJay

GoGlam said:


> I miss Edith


SAME here; she kept Josh in check .. let's face it, he is very much a spoiled little rich boy (I used to have a co-worker like him and my favorite phrase to him was "you have more Issues than Vogue"!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

CeeJay said:


> What? .. DocSign??  UGGH . will NEVER use them again; I cannot stand Madison!



According to wiki
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madison_Hildebrand


----------



## junqueprincess

CeeJay said:


> Yes, BUT .. BUT .. BUT .. the Altman's are not poor by any means!!!  His father was the Asst. Clinical Professor of OB/GYN and Reproductive Biology at Harvard Medical School having graduated from UPENN and then NYU School of Medicine; his mother was involved in the Retail industry.  Newton (considered a suburb of Boston - while not part of the Boston City) is by no means a schleppy place to live!  As a matter of fact, there are some fabulous old Victorians, Brownstones, Villas, etc. in Newton (Boston College is nearby and there are some really GORGEOUS places on Commonwealth Ave).
> 
> Although. yes .. Altman's family wealth does not come close to the wealth of the Flagg family (thanks to Josh's grandmother who was a tour-de-force)!!!



Plus a fantastic house in Aspen.


----------



## beekmanhill

That Aspen house is spectacular.  They are not poor.  Funny because the Altmans, particularly Josh, strike me as "up from the street" types.


----------



## simone72

This weeks episode was so entertaining ! Josh flaggs movie have me in tears laughing and I enjoyed watching Tracy drive her eccentric friend around to find a house . I find the episodes are more fun when Altman is not in the 
show I find him so boring and fast forward through his listings


----------



## CeeJay

beekmanhill said:


> That Aspen house is spectacular.  They are not poor.  Funny because the Altmans, particularly Josh, strike me as "up from the street" types.


Oh yeah, I think that is WHAT he likes to portray, but uh .. NO!  I think it's more of the younger brother trying to show up the older brother (his brother Matt is much more mellow than Josh).  Honestly, when I first saw Altman on the show I thought "for sure this guy is a New Yorker" because he has that brash way about him.  When I looked him up and then saw that he grew up in the same town (Newton, MA) as my husband?!?! .. are you kidding me???  There's a good chance that my HB's Dad and the Altman Dad knew each other via the Harvard MD System (HB's Dad was a Pediatrician and head of Children's).  

Most of the times, I find Altman to be so full of himself .. but there are moments when he can be nice, just seems not so often!


----------



## kemilia

simone72 said:


> This weeks episode was so entertaining ! Josh flaggs movie have me in tears laughing and I enjoyed watching Tracy drive her eccentric friend around to find a house . I find the episodes are more fun when Altman is not in the
> show I find him so boring and fast forward through his listings


I haven't finished last nights' episode but I do agree, Tracy's friend is a hoot!


----------



## baghagg

I actually enjoyed Tracy last night - she was funny, light-hearted, clever and looked very presentable and attractive.  She also had several fabulous pairs of sunglasses throughout the hour!!!  [emoji41]


----------



## Prufrock613

GoGlam said:


> I miss Edith


She was a spitfire, but such a lady.


----------



## Rouge H

An old b&w movie fan, I often see Edith’s name listed as the costume designer.  She was a very talented women-self made and extremely successful. I was saddened when she passed. Josh still keeps her condo untouched and is a shrine to her memory. I recall he stated he goes there for quite time to be with her.


----------



## TC1

Rouge H said:


> An old b&w movie fan, I often see Edith’s name listed as the costume designer.  She was a very talented women-self made and extremely successful. I was saddened when she passed. Josh still keeps her condo untouched and is a shrine to her memory. I recall he stated he goes there for quite time to be with her.


That was a few seasons ago...they still haven't done anything with the condo? I guess it would be up to his parents to settle the real estate.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> That was a few seasons ago...they still haven't done anything with the condo? I guess it would be up to his parents to settle the real estate.



No she left it to Josh and he doesn’t want to sell it! He obviously doesn’t need the money. He just likes to go there sometimes to be near her.


----------



## pjhm

Rouge H said:


> An old b&w movie fan, I often see Edith’s name listed as the costume designer.  She was a very talented women-self made and extremely successful. I was saddened when she passed. Josh still keeps her condo untouched and is a shrine to her memory. I recall he stated he goes there for quite time to be with her.


Thanks for sharing, that’s quite a story. I had no idea she was a costume designer for movies too. She was an American rags to riches tale-love it!


----------



## hedgwin99

I’m watching tonight episode... omg! Heather needs to stop with Botox!!! Her face looks so frozen [emoji33]


----------



## bag-princess

hedgwin99 said:


> I’m watching tonight episode... omg! Heather needs to stop with Botox!!! Her face looks so frozen [emoji33]



do you think she has some surgery done as well??  i was floored how different she looked when they showed her back in the day when she was friends with madison before their big blowout.  it looks like two totally different people.   i don't know anything about botox so was wondering if it alone changes your face that much after so much repeat usage! 
why she even began i have no idea - she wasn't old and wrinkled!  but i am sure the pressure out there is brutal with her job to remain looking young and beautiful.


----------



## TC1

Heather has had more than botox that's for sure. I think she had some surgery earlier on, botox, too much filler, her lips as well as her teeth done. So basically a total overhaul.


----------



## imgg

TC1 said:


> Heather has had more than botox that's for sure. I think she had some surgery earlier on, botox, too much filler, her lips as well as her teeth done. So basically a total overhaul.


Don't forget the nose job.


----------



## TC1

imgg said:


> Don't forget the nose job.


I was lumping that in with the "surgery earlier on" part


----------



## hedgwin99

TC1 said:


> I was lumping that in with the "surgery earlier on" part



I feel so sad! She was a pretty girl to start with!! Her face now looks very plastic n fake [emoji29]


----------



## hedgwin99

bag-princess said:


> do you think she has some surgery done as well??  i was floored how different she looked when they showed her back in the day when she was friends with madison before their big blowout.  it looks like two totally different people.   i don't know anything about botox so was wondering if it alone changes your face that much after so much repeat usage!
> why she even began i have no idea - she wasn't old and wrinkled!  but i am sure the pressure out there is brutal with her job to remain looking young and beautiful.



So unfortunate to put herself thru these unnecessary surgeries n she does not look pretty to me.. [emoji30]


----------



## hedgwin99

This is Heather from 2006... is a huge change


----------



## CeeJay

.. yeah, sadly .. it's hard to see many women out here who have not had "work" done.  Some is very good, but there are also some that are so horribly bad that it's really kind of sad.  So many of them want that Barbie-doll look, and it just does not suit many especially those that have a more ethnic background.  Look, I get it that they want to have a less ethnic looking nose, but there are ways to do it such that it still fits in with your face!!  Then, when they start with the fillers and the fish lips .. uggh!  Just last night, the HB and I were at Pizzeria Mozza (West Hollywood) and sitting right next to me was a lady who was likely in her 70's.  I was trying so hard not to stare because she was as pulled tight as a corset and with the Barbie-doll nose on a face that was definitely middle-eastern.  I guess I'm just still not used to seeing that, but I just find it so sad.  Oh .. and yeah, she was quite thin with these enormous boobs .. uggh!


----------



## simone72

That Josh and Heather sale felt so scripted ! I agree Heather looks so different from when she first started working on the show and a combination of nose job fillers and weight loss as well as expensive hair and clothing have contributed to the change. I wouldn’t expect her with the pressure in LA to remain looking her old self I would have tweaked myself too especially the nose.


----------



## kemilia

When Heather spoke, nothing on her face moved, NOTHING. I hope she is done with the "work" but probably not, so plastic looking. 

My BF & I could not stop commenting on her face; really Heather, is that what you want people to notice about you?


----------



## MamaSleepy

Rouge H said:


> An old b&w movie fan, I often see Edith’s name listed as the costume designer.  She was a very talented women-self made and extremely successful. I was saddened when she passed. Josh still keeps her condo untouched and is a shrine to her memory. I recall he stated he goes there for quite time to be with her.


I wonder if perhaps it was Edith Head you saw credited rather than Edith Flagg?  I do believe E.Head was sometimes credited as simply Edith in some movies.


----------



## anabanana745

hedgwin99 said:


> This is Heather from 2006... is a huge change
> View attachment 4334547



I think she looks better now than in this picture.


----------



## hedgwin99

anabanana745 said:


> I think she looks better now than in this picture.



Ehh[emoji29] not sure I agree 
I do understand the pressure to look young n ageless in LA.. but looking Heather’s current face the first word comes to my head is “frozen”


----------



## imgg

Such an awkward interaction when Heather was negotiating.  She definitely was trying to come across as the tough, educated realtor, but instead came off as if she was a child playing dress up.


----------



## hedgwin99

Josh Flagg totally owes David n James a big big “I’m sorry! I F* up your listening” apologies!! Re-gifting that humble pie... tacky tacky tacky![emoji37]


----------



## anabanana745

hedgwin99 said:


> Josh Flagg totally owes David n James a big big “I’m sorry! I F* up your listening” apologies!! Re-gifting that humble pie... tacky tacky tacky![emoji37]



Yea that pie was almost a “sorry not sorry”. I would have been so mad if I were them. It almost cost them a client.


----------



## pjhm

imgg said:


> Such an awkward interaction when Heather was negotiating.  She definitely was trying to come across as the tough, educated realtor, but instead came off as if she was a child playing dress up.



Sure was awkward, I cringed.


----------



## kemilia

pjhm said:


> Sure was awkward, I cringed.


And with the hubbie sitting in the middle like a doting parent, kinda creepy. She came off looking like she can't do anything on her own. I'm hoping the whole transaction was badly staged and edited.


----------



## CeeJay

hedgwin99 said:


> Josh Flagg totally owes David n James a big big “I’m sorry! I F* up your listening” apologies!! Re-gifting that humble pie... tacky tacky tacky![emoji37]


Josh was 100%+++ WRONG in doing that, especially when he was asked NOT to do/say anything!  Just goes to show you that when it comes to Flagg, it's always about HIM!  On the other hand, I was surprised that the Brits engaged in the "after discussion" with Altman, etc. - that was highly inappropriate and they should have IMMEDIATELY shut that down .. but then again, it was drama and that's what these shows want .. right???


----------



## Glitterandstuds

CeeJay said:


> Josh was 100%+++ WRONG in doing that, especially when he was asked NOT to do/say anything!  Just goes to show you that when it comes to Flagg, it's always about HIM!  On the other hand, I was surprised that the Brits engaged in the "after discussion" with Altman, etc. - that was highly inappropriate and they should have IMMEDIATELY shut that down .. but then again, it was drama and that's what these shows want .. right???



The crazy thing about the Brits is Altman didn't even hear the speech and was having a laugh with Tracy and they assumed he was having a laugh at them.


----------



## simone72

That house Tracy represented in the episode went down to $17 mil and hasn’t sold yet maybe because of the train ???


----------



## rockhollow

simone72 said:


> That house Tracy represented in the episode went down to $17 mil and hasn’t sold yet maybe because of the train ???



I don't really know anything about the location, but was there also a highway in-between that house and the beach.
That scene when they first hear the train was hilarious - Tracy's face was priceless - you couldn't even hear someone speak it was so loud - and the beach area looked like it would also be loud.


----------



## MamaSleepy

simone72 said:


> That house Tracy represented in the episode went down to $17 mil and hasn’t sold yet maybe because of the train ???


I know, crazy isn't it. No one wants to spend millions to listen to a rushing train wiz by. Maybe Tracy ought to have a fountain installed - agents say they mask noise.


----------



## MamaSleepy

I hope Bravo continues to include James' mum Dawn on the show. She's a hoot!


----------



## bag-princess

MamaSleepy said:


> I know, crazy isn't it. No one wants to spend millions to listen to a rushing train wiz by. Maybe Tracy ought to have a fountain installed - *agents say they mask noise*.




If that’s shade-it glorious shade!!! LOL


----------



## simone72

Need to catch up on last night !


----------



## hedgwin99

MamaSleepy said:


> I hope Bravo continues to include James' mum Dawn on the show. She's a hoot!



I agree! I didn’t get to finished the whole episode.. I want to find out how did the staging turn out? Haven’t seen James much.. I think probably the new baby is taking on a toll on his schedule for this season


----------



## pjhm

rockhollow said:


> I don't really know anything about the location, but was there also a highway in-between that house and the beach.
> That scene when they first hear the train was hilarious - Tracy's face was priceless - you couldn't even hear someone speak it was so loud - and the beach area looked like it would also be loud.



Yeah, if it only ran twice a day I could live with it, but all day I’d pay not to live there.....


----------



## MamaSleepy

hedgwin99 said:


> I agree! I didn’t get to finished the whole episode.. I want to find out how did the staging turn out? Haven’t seen James much.. I think probably the new baby is taking on a toll on his schedule for this season


I haven't finished the episode either but it's waiting in my DVR.


----------



## pjhm

His mother did a great job but they only flashed on it for a few moments, I wanted to see more.


----------



## roses5682

Im a bit behind, and now catching up. Oh my, Heather has quite a bit of work done and I don't think it has benefited her. She looks so plastic. IMO she was much prettier before the work.


----------



## MamaSleepy

bag-princess said:


> If that’s shade-it glorious shade!!! LOL


Yes, "remove the sunglasses and light a torch" shade!


----------



## bag-princess

MamaSleepy said:


> Yes, "remove the sunglasses and light a torch" shade!




LMAO [emoji3]


----------



## CeeJay

I believe that train is the Amtrak Pacific Surfliner .. which runs EVERY hour from LA.  So, with that "toot-toot" every hour? .. oh boy, no bueno!!!


----------



## Jayne1

I don't understand the need for staging, if you're the buyer.

It gives the buyer a false impression of the house.  It makes it seem the house is more spacious, when in reality, they didn't use much furniture and of course, there is no clutter that does accumulate when you live there.

I like that guy (a seller) who said to let the buyer use his/her imagination. Like in the old days, when we used to buy a house, before stagers were a thing.

My husband would remind me to ignore the pretty stuff and get out his tape measure to see if our furniture will fit.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I don't understand the need for staging, if you're the buyer.
> 
> It gives the buyer a false impression of the house.  It makes it seem the house is more spacious, when in reality, they didn't use much furniture and of course, there is no clutter that does accumulate when you live there.
> 
> *I like that guy (a seller) who said to let the buyer use his/her imagination. Like in the old days, when we used to buy a house, before stagers were a thing.*
> 
> My husband would remind me to ignore the pretty stuff and get out his tape measure to see if our furniture will fit.




these people are spoiled idiots who beat their agents over the head wanting top dollar and not a penny less but don't want to do what it takes to get it.  houses sell faster with staging and it has been proved over and over.  sometimes you have that rare person that knows how to judge a room and is glad to see it empty but most people do not have the imagination to determine what will or will not work.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Staging is ridiculous for a regular family because of the cost. It doesn’t come from the agent’s pocket, it comes from profits that pay back the agent, or from savings beforehand, so families cannot afford to pay that unless they are already selling a home worth millions. These greedy folks want top dollar and do anything to get it. You don’t see much staging in regular family homes, it’s not worth it. It’s sad, but people have such limited imaginations. Personally, I want my homes completely empty when I look at them, they look far more spacious when uncluttered.


----------



## Jayne1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Staging is ridiculous for a regular family because of the cost. It doesn’t come from the agent’s pocket, it comes from profits that pay back the agent, or from savings beforehand, so families cannot afford to pay that unless they are already selling a home worth millions. These greedy folks want top dollar and do anything to get it. You don’t see much staging in regular family homes, it’s not worth it. It’s sad, but people have such limited imaginations. Personally, I want my homes completely empty when I look at them, they look far more spacious when uncluttered.


People stage here in Toronto and they're just regular houses, although everything costs millions, that's the housing market and these are just average people selling.

The things is, you can get so distracted by the pretty furniture and lighting that you don't really see the bare bones. I want to look at an empty house too.

But listen, if I don't have to pay for staging, then do what you want for me to get top dollar.  lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jayne1 said:


> The things is, you can get so distracted by the pretty furniture and lighting that you don't really see the bare bones.


well, you hit on it right here! the more you have to look at visually inside the less you see the issues that are there. it's a great way to cover stuff up.


----------



## hedgwin99

Watching the new episode right now
The scene when Tracy was negotiating her sale in Pasadena is sooooo FAKE! The buyer agent clearly walked in carrying BAGS!! When they conclude the transaction the buyers agent walked out the conference room without her bags?!?!? Come on!!


----------



## beekmanhill

Everything is getting more and more fake on the show.  That Pasadena woman's face, OMG.   And Tracy's assistant's lips!  What are they thinking.
I thought Hugh Hefner's property sold several years ago for $100 mil.


----------



## absolutpink

hedgwin99 said:


> Watching the new episode right now
> The scene when Tracy was negotiating her sale in Pasadena is sooooo FAKE! The buyer agent clearly walked in carrying BAGS!! When they conclude the transaction the buyers agent walked out the conference room without her bags?!?!? Come on!!



I noticed that too!


----------



## roses5682

Jayne1 said:


> People stage here in Toronto and they're just regular houses, although everything costs millions, that's the housing market and these are just average people selling.
> 
> The things is, you can get so distracted by the pretty furniture and lighting that you don't really see the bare bones. I want to look at an empty house too.
> 
> But listen, if I don't have to pay for staging, then do what you want for me to get top dollar.  lol



I bought my first home because it was empty and i could appreciate the space for what is was. When I sold my last call my realtor insisted we stay at either with my furniture rented furniture or virtual staging. I had already purchased at home I was looking to move my stuff out as soon as possible and  the whole concept of having to stage  my home was just an additional stressor.


----------



## DD101

As far as staging.....when I sold my Mom's house a few years ago the realtor told me a furnished homes usually sells faster. I recently moved into a new house, when I went to see it when it was first listed, it was furnished because the owners were still in it at the time.  I always like to see furniture in a house, I guess I'm one of those who has trouble picturing what should go where.....and empty rooms (to me) always look so much bigger than they really are.

That said, I love to see how they stage them on the show.


----------



## brooke lynn

It was so nice not having the annoying Altmans on this episode.

And I thought the playboy mansion and the spelling estate sold years ago?! 

This investor is seriously going to tear down the iconic Mommie Dearest house?! I thought it was interesting how in all the movie clips they showed, they didn’t show even a glimpse of Faye Dunaway from the film. 

And that scene where the buyer walked out of the conference room without her purse, ruined that whole obvious fake scene!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

80% of what HIllary does on Love It or List It is de-clutter, re-decorate and *stage*. So I get really annoyed when people say they're going to love it. It's all so fake because you know the it will look like crap again as soon as they move their stuff back into the house. 

Back to topic, I do think a house looks better when staged. Don't let yourself get distracted by fantasy instead of reality and get out your measuring tape. Unless you're one of those buyers who says, I want the house and everything in it!


----------



## bag-princess

Vanilla Bean said:


> 80% of what HIllary does on Love It or List It is de-clutter, re-decorate and *stage*. So I get really annoyed when people say they're going to love it. It's all so fake because you know the it will look like crap again as soon as they move their stuff back into the house.
> 
> Back to topic, I do think a house looks better when staged. Don't let yourself get distracted by fantasy instead of reality and get out your measuring tape. Unless you're one of those buyers who says, I want the house and everything in it!





Sorry to get off topic but-
I love Hillary and David! I watch it all the time for entertainment - because nothing is real about reality tv anymore!  It looks like all the “real designers” are on the Canadian channel now unfortunately! Candace Olson and Sarah Richardson being two of my favorites. Real designers! [emoji173]️


----------



## CeeJay

hedgwin99 said:


> Watching the new episode right now
> The scene when Tracy was negotiating her sale in Pasadena is sooooo FAKE! The buyer agent clearly walked in carrying BAGS!! When they conclude the transaction the buyers agent walked out the conference room without her bags?!?!? Come on!!


HA HA HA .. I saw that too; my husband immediately said "continuity error" .. TOO FUNNY!


----------



## CeeJay

DD101 said:


> As far as staging.....when I sold my Mom's house a few years ago the realtor told me a furnished homes usually sells faster. I recently moved into a new house, when I went to see it when it was first listed, it was furnished because the owners were still in it at the time.  I always like to see furniture in a house, I guess I'm one of those who has trouble picturing what should go where.....and empty rooms (to me) always look so much bigger than they really are.
> 
> That said,* I love to see how they stage them on the show*.


Me too, but honestly, I prefer to see it's "bare bones" and envision what I would do with the space (as I love doing my own interiors and my taste is .. well, rather eclectic!).  Also, when looking at a particular architectural style - e.g., Mission, Mid-Century Modern, Queen Anne Victorian, I always think it's better to see the house 'in situ' as I agree with some others, furniture can be used to draw people's attention away from 'issues'.  Good case in point is the house next to ours which is also a Mid-Century Modern. but the prior renter really wreaked the place (he was a total a@@)!  The owner staged it, and while he did put in some sweat equity fixing certain things, he did it on the cheap.  Needless to say, when the new family moved in .. then they saw all the "issues".  While they are renting it and told me that they won't be making any repairs, they have already asked the owner to fix certain issues and he's being a jerk about it .. and they are not paying chump change for this house!  I kind of feel bad for them ..


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> Sorry to get off topic but-
> I love Hillary and David! I watch it all the time for entertainment - because nothing is real about reality tv anymore!  It looks like all the “real designers” are on the Canadian channel now unfortunately! Candace Olson and Sarah Richardson being two of my favorites. Real designers! [emoji173]️


My husband LOVES that show, but Hilary gets on my last nerve.  Sometimes she is so darn snippy; yes .. I know the owners want everything, but it is HER job to tell them what can/cannot be done .. don't take it personally Hillary!


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> Sorry to get off topic but-
> I love Hillary and David! I watch it all the time for entertainment - because nothing is real about reality tv anymore!  It looks like all the “real designers” are on the Canadian channel now unfortunately! Candace Olson and Sarah Richardson being two of my favorites. Real designers! [emoji173]️


I go to the same hair salon as Sarah Richardson and am friends with her friends, but not her specifically.  Anyway, yes she is more down to earth, but she's doing so many paid promotions, it's hard to tell what is authentic.  That's what happens when you get really successful, I think.  Sponsorship is a seductive draw and great for lots of extra cash.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Me too, but honestly, I prefer to see it's "bare bones" and envision what I would do with the space (as I love doing my own interiors and my taste is .. well, rather eclectic!).  Also, when looking at a particular architectural style - e.g., Mission, Mid-Century Modern, Queen Anne Victorian, I always think it's better to see the house 'in situ' as I agree with some others, furniture can be used to draw people's attention away from 'issues'.  Good case in point is the house next to ours which is also a Mid-Century Modern. but the prior renter really wreaked the place (he was a total a@@)!  The owner staged it, and while he did put in some sweat equity fixing certain things, he did it on the cheap.  Needless to say, when the new family moved in .. then they saw all the "issues".  While they are renting it and told me that they won't be making any repairs, they have already asked the owner to fix certain issues and he's being a jerk about it .. and they are not paying chump change for this house!  I kind of feel bad for them ..


Housing prices are insane here in Toronto and you can't get a tiny, attached dump for under a million...

Having said that, the housing market is still strong and people are paying and then tearing it down to make it perfectly new and to their taste. For good or for bad.

That's why when I go to open houses with friends who are potential buys, I'm surprised at all the staging because when the houses sell, they get torn down, gutted or at the very least, renovated.  So, why spend money on staging?


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I go to the same hair salon as Sarah Richardson and am friends with her friends, but not her specifically.  Anyway, yes she is more down to earth, but she's doing so many paid promotions, it's hard to tell what is authentic.  That's what happens when you get really successful, I think.  Sponsorship is a seductive draw and great for lots of extra cash.




Oh no - sounds just like Joanna Gains!  What kind of things does she promote? I wish we could view HGTV Canada here too.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> Housing prices are insane here in Toronto and you can't get a tiny, attached dump for under a million...
> 
> Having said that, the housing market is still strong and people are paying and then tearing it down to make it perfectly new and to their taste. For good or for bad.
> 
> That's why when I go to open houses with friends who are potential buys, I'm surprised at all the staging because when the houses sell, they get torn down, gutted or at the very least, renovated.  *So, why spend money on staging?*


GOOD POINT - exactly!!!  LA is ridiculous now with all the tear-downs and these 'developers' putting up these box atrocities!  The other thing that I wonder about; since so many of them are foreign nationals .. are they building these houses to be structurally sound for earthquakes?  That discussion never seems to come up ..


----------



## redney

CeeJay said:


> GOOD POINT - exactly!!!  LA is ridiculous now with all the tear-downs and these 'developers' putting up these box atrocities!  The other thing that I wonder about; since so many of them are foreign nationals .. are they building these houses to be structurally sound for earthquakes?  That discussion never seems to come up ..


For any construction one would assume building codes and inspections and sign offs by the local building department jurisdiction must happen.


----------



## simone72

Did anyone notice how gross those carpets were in those Bunny Ranch rooms? Yuck! I assume that’s where Kendra etc filmed that reality show and they all had their own room.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

simone72 said:


> Did anyone notice how gross those carpets were in those Bunny Ranch rooms? Yuck! I assume that’s where Kendra etc filmed that reality show and they all had their own room.


I’m watching the episode now and they just showed that house. You are so right, those carpets are disgusting!!


----------



## baghagg

simone72 said:


> Did anyone notice how gross those carpets were in those Bunny Ranch rooms? Yuck! I assume that’s where Kendra etc filmed that reality show and they all had their own room.


I noticed that too - I was a little shocked!  That place looks like a s#$thole, both inside and out!


----------



## baghagg

beekmanhill said:


> I thought Hugh Hefner's property sold several years ago for $100 mil.



This was not the Playboy Mansion, it was the Bunny Ranch - maybe that's what you were thinking of?


----------



## beekmanhill

baghagg said:


> This was not the Playboy Mansion, it was the Bunny Ranch - maybe that's what you were thinking of?


I guess I was.  I guess I don't know the difference.   I remember when the reality show shot there.  It really was a dump and that was a long time ago.  Who knew then how much property would be worth.


----------



## CeeJay

beekmanhill said:


> I guess I was.  I guess I don't know the difference.   I remember when the reality show shot there.  It really was a dump and that was a long time ago.  Who knew then how much property would be worth.


In that particular area of BH, it is advantageous to hold on to just the property knowing full-well that some Developer will come along and want the property to build their monstrosity.  People in Boston (especially Brookline & Chestnut Hill - which are both very expensive to begin with) .. would do the same thing, just hold on to the property while the house would have nothing done to it and basically be a sh!t-hole.  As a matter of fact, the property that Tom Brady & Giselle bought in Brookline was exactly that.  They paid a premium for that land just to tear-down house and build their "mansion" (of course, it abuts the Chestnut Hill Country Club which a LOT of people want)!


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> GOOD POINT - exactly!!! * LA is ridiculous now with all the tear-downs and these 'developers' putting up these box atrocities! * The other thing that I wonder about; since so many of them are foreign nationals .. are they building these houses to be structurally sound for earthquakes?  That discussion never seems to come up ..




like the one josh was trying to sell and the developer kept talking about all the money spent!  it looked horrible!  he went so overboard with the finishes but of course he was demanding that josh get it sold for the most money!   these people seem so out of touch.


----------



## hedgwin99

bag-princess said:


> like the one josh was trying to sell and the developer kept talking about all the money spent!  it looked horrible!  he went so overboard with the finishes but of course he was demanding that josh get it sold for the most money!   these people seem so out of touch.



I think they expect overseas buyers just eat it all up.. unfortunately people are more n more selective now. Too much inventory on the market.. either from the normal regular home owners looking to sell or the big name developers building New construction 

In my part of East Coast... people have the money wants to hold out n haggling to death to get the best deal.


----------



## roses5682

CeeJay said:


> In that particular area of BH, it is advantageous to hold on to just the property knowing full-well that some Developer will come along and want the property to build their monstrosity.  People in Boston (especially Brookline & Chestnut Hill - which are both very expensive to begin with) .. would do the same thing, just hold on to the property while the house would have nothing done to it and basically be a sh!t-hole.  As a matter of fact, the property that Tom Brady & Giselle bought in Brookline was exactly that.  They paid a premium for that land just to tear-down house and build their "mansion" (of course, it abuts the Chestnut Hill Country Club which a LOT of people want)!



I'm from that area and it is  so shameful what people are charging  for their homes which are in very poor shape. Guess that is why in real estate it's all about "LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION"


----------



## beekmanhill

The developers have ruined the street view of so many LA streets. Those white concrete boxes, as Josh Flagg calls them, are so ugly.  They will be dated in such short order.  When I see them replace timeless Spanish architecture it makes me sick


----------



## daisychainz

I'm confused. The Playboy ranch house sold in 2017 with David and James representing the buyer for 17.5. And the Mommy Dearest also sold in 2017 to the same buyer. Is this really old footage we are watching, or are they pretending/faking the sales and negotiations for the series now, to look as though it was recent??


----------



## beekmanhill

daisychainz said:


> I'm confused. The Playboy ranch house sold in 2017 with David and James representing the buyer for 17.5. And the Mommy Dearest also sold in 2017 to the same buyer. Is this really old footage we are watching, or are they pretending/faking the sales and negotiations for the series now, to look as though it was recent??


That is the most bizarre thing I've ever seen.  I did just read a Page Six article that confirms what you just wrote.  2017!   Wonder if James' brother was involved at all?   Maybe it was just too good a story to pass up.  
https://nypost.com/2017/09/15/playboy-bunny-ranch-sold-for-17-25m/


----------



## pjhm

daisychainz said:


> I'm confused. The Playboy ranch house sold in 2017 with David and James representing the buyer for 17.5. And the Mommy Dearest also sold in 2017 to the same buyer. Is this really old footage we are watching, or are they pretending/faking the sales and negotiations for the series now, to look as though it was recent??



Good sleuthing! Guess they think they can put anything over on their viewers. Unless  those sales fell through, they are making fools of us.


----------



## CeeJay

roses5682 said:


> I'm from that area and it is  so shameful what people are charging  for their homes which are in very poor shape. Guess that is why in real estate it's all about "LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION"


Actually, believe it or not, the properties out here in LA (especially in the San Fernando Valley - yes "the Valley") are in the worst shape because these folks moved here in the 50's / 60's (mostly from the East Coast) and never modernized them!  However, if they were built in a fairly good location, these folks ask an Arm & Leg for these properties .. mainly for the land because those Developers are just going to tear those suckers down.  When I have gone into some of these places, honestly .. it's like going into a time-warp back to the 50's and 60's .. shameful in my opinion.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Actually, believe it or not, the properties out here in LA (especially in the San Fernando Valley - yes "the Valley") are in the worst shape because these folks moved here in the 50's / 60's (mostly from the East Coast) and never modernized them!  However, if they were built in a fairly good location, these folks ask an Arm & Leg for these properties .. mainly for the land because those Developers are just going to tear those suckers down.  When I have gone into some of these places, honestly .. it's like going into a time-warp back to the 50's and 60's .. shameful in my opinion.


But the sellers of these old, un-renovated homes will sell them and make a small fortune, so perhaps they are the smart ones.  

They never spent much on renovations, which get dated so quickly with young buyers who insist on new, new, new.  You can renovate the kitchen and bathrooms and live in them for 10 years and the young buyers cry it's dated. Know what I mean?  That's my experience.


----------



## Jayne1

daisychainz said:


> I'm confused. The Playboy ranch house sold in 2017 with David and James representing the buyer for 17.5. And the Mommy Dearest also sold in 2017 to the same buyer. Is this really old footage we are watching, or are they pretending/faking the sales and negotiations for the series now, to look as though it was recent??


Interesting! These shows are so scripted and I have to say, the reality stars are kinda good actors!


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> But the sellers of these old, un-renovated homes will sell them and make a small fortune, so perhaps they are the smart ones.
> 
> They never spent much on renovations, which get dated so quickly with young buyers who insist on new, new, new.  You can renovate the kitchen and bathrooms and live in them for 10 years and the young buyers cry it's dated. Know what I mean?  That's my experience.


They will definitely make more than what they paid, but the point that I was trying to make is that they are asking ridiculous amounts .. like over $1m for a crap house!  Oftentimes, the land is not that great either and has to be flattened or worked on before the developer can build their 'box' house.  Bottom line, for the young couples with children, it puts them in a position where they cannot afford to buy .. and some of them do want to buy these houses and renovate them (quite a few of our neighbors have done this).  Like Vancouver, BC - it's getting hard for the locals to buy houses out here.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> They will definitely make more than what they paid, but the point that I was trying to make is that they are asking ridiculous amounts .. like over $1m for a crap house!  Oftentimes, the land is not that great either and has to be flattened or worked on before the developer can build their 'box' house.  Bottom line, for the young couples with children, it puts them in a position where they cannot afford to buy .. and some of them do want to buy these houses and renovate them (quite a few of our neighbors have done this).  Like Vancouver, BC - it's getting hard for the locals to buy houses out here.


Okay, I see.  I thought the land was more valuable than that.

We're well over a million for a crap house here in Toronto... and interestingly enough, Vancouver's housing market has corrected somewhat.  Not here though.  My kids cannot buy a house, even a crap one.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jayne1 said:


> But the sellers of these old, un-renovated homes will sell them and make a small fortune, so perhaps they are the smart ones.
> 
> They never spent much on renovations, which get dated so quickly with young buyers who insist on new, new, new.  You can renovate the kitchen and bathrooms and live in them for 10 years and the young buyers cry it's dated. Know what I mean?  That's my experience.


Ditto. After buying/selling many homes I found you do make significantly more when you leave it as is and just enjoy it. Buyers rarely like the finishes you select anyway since they want their own choices. Doing the basic fixes right before a sale (after living in the home many years with minimal upgrades) ends up quite profitable.


----------



## CeeJay

So, as promised .. we had to go into 'town' (actually West Hollywood) yesterday and as such, took Laurel Canyon .. in my opinion (next to Benedict & Beverly Glen Canyons) the WORST to live in ... and you'll all see why! 

Picture #1 .. DIRT, DIRT and DIRT!  That is what these developers are building on, and while they are supposed to put in steel girders down to the bedrock, where is the bedrock???  Today, it's raining in sheets (since about 6pm last night), and that just causes .. yup, mudslides!


----------



## CeeJay

.. and here's an example of a house built on top of that dirt!  Now, you'll all notice a fair amount of green .. that's because we have had quite a bit of rain out here and as such. there is actually some greenery.  But just wait .. until those scorching Summer months where there is no rain, all all that green will turn to scrub ..


----------



## CeeJay

Now, remember I also talked about how many of the roads here in LA; that the houses are pretty much built practically on top of them .. well, check this out:


----------



## CeeJay

One false move by any car going by, and yes there are stupid people who race up/down these Canyons in their fancy-schmancy Lambo's, Ferarri's, etc. -- BOOM, that car is in your living room!  Another example .. and this one really cracks me up because the car is parked somewhat in their driveway and the other is on the SIDEWALK!!!  What???? 

Also notice that "wall" behind the house; know what that is??? .. yup, CONCRETE!  That's to protect the house from a mudslide and having any of the houses above it (since these are at 'ground level') fall on top of it .. but you know what? .. it doesn't help one bit and when that underground gets super wet with drenching rain, that concrete isn't going to protect sh!t!!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Now, this one actually has a driveway (kind of) .. but still, that house is WAY TOO close to the road for my comfort and as such, even if I was paid to live in one of these houses??? .. NOPE, NO WAY!


----------



## beekmanhill

OMG, those houses are terrible.   Looking at the person with the concrete wall behind him, it looks like he walks up steps past the concrete to get to his "backyard."  And he has no front yard.  I couldn't stay there one night, I'd be so nervous.


----------



## baghagg

CeeJay said:


> So, as promised .. we had to go into 'town' (actually West Hollywood) yesterday and as such, took Laurel Canyon .. in my opinion (next to Benedict & Beverly Glen Canyons) the WORST to live in ... and you'll all see why!
> 
> Picture #1 .. DIRT, DIRT and DIRT!  That is what these developers are building on, and while they are supposed to put in steel girders down to the bedrock, where is the bedrock???  Today, it's raining in sheets (since about 6pm last night), and that just causes .. yup, mudslides!
> View attachment 4364219


CeeJay your descriptions have been spot on.  I'm from the Northeast, and I remember vividly going to the LA area, Beverly Hills, Hollywood, etc for the first time in the 1980s and looking up and around and being in shock how developers were permitted to build into the sides of those mountains, on top of each other, etc.. earthquakes alone could pummel the area.


----------



## Jayne1

*CeeJay* -- thank you, these are so interesting!

Since you mentioned greenery, or the lack of it -- I noticed when we get tours of the multi-million dollar  homes, the grass is very green.

I realize the editors saturate the footage and so all the colours are very intense, but often times the grass looks like astro turf.  Can it be?


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> *CeeJay* -- thank you, these are so interesting!
> 
> Since you mentioned greenery, or the lack of it -- I noticed when we get tours of the multi-million dollar  homes, the grass is very green.
> 
> I realize the editors saturate the footage and so all the colours are very intense, but often times the grass looks like astro turf.  Can it be?


Maintenance free fake grass is a big thing. And can be $$$$$$


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> *CeeJay* -- thank you, these are so interesting!
> 
> Since you mentioned greenery, or the lack of it -- I noticed when we get tours of the multi-million dollar  homes, the grass is very green.
> 
> I realize the editors saturate the footage and so all the colours are very intense, but often times the grass looks like astro turf.  Can it be?


Well, it also depends on WHERE you live .. for instance, if you are in Beverly Hills or Bel Air, then chances are that you have a 'real' Gardner (not just those that just use those horrific leaf blowers!).  As such, these folks have grounds that are very well tended and watered (regardless of the drought - remember when they fined Kim Kardashian for using too much water during the drought)?  

But, yes .. there are also some who use astro-turf (we have a neighbor who has it); it never looks like real grass per se (looks more grey), but they don't have to cut it!


----------



## CeeJay

baghagg said:


> CeeJay your descriptions have been spot on.  I'm from the Northeast, and I remember vividly going to the LA area, Beverly Hills, Hollywood, etc for the first time in the 1980s and looking up and around and being in shock how developers were permitted to build into the sides of those mountains, on top of each other, etc.. earthquakes alone could pummel the area.


YUP!!!  As I mentioned before, when you are driving up Beverly Glen, there is one spot (I'll try to take a photo) where you see at the BOTTOM of the Valley, the remains of a house foundation (concrete).  These are the houses that are on stilts, where the majority of the house (at least 2/3 if not more) are on those stilts.  One good Earthquake  -OR-  mudslide? .. and cheerio .. there goes the house.  Look, I understand why houses are built up the cliff's/mountains in Malibu and other places oceanside; so that the folks can get those million-dollar views, but when you are in the midst of these Canyons? .. to build what? .. something that looks across the canyon?  It's not pretty, so I can't say I get it ..


----------



## simone72

No new episode this week ?


----------



## bag-princess

simone72 said:


> No new episode this week ?




No for some reason


----------



## kemilia

CeeJay said:


> YUP!!!  As I mentioned before, when you are driving up Beverly Glen, there is one spot (I'll try to take a photo) where you see at the BOTTOM of the Valley, the remains of a house foundation (concrete).  These are the houses that are on stilts, where the majority of the house (at least 2/3 if not more) are on those stilts.  One good Earthquake  -OR-  mudslide? .. and cheerio .. there goes the house.  Look, I understand why houses are built up the cliff's/mountains in Malibu and other places oceanside; so that the folks can get those million-dollar views, but when you are in the midst of these Canyons? .. to build what? .. something that looks across the canyon?  It's not pretty, so I can't say I get it ..


The town I live in (Chicago-land 'burb) has building ords up the butt--setbacks, how close to the lot line the garage can be, rules for sheds (oh, don't get me started on sheds), fence rules (my little 2-rail fence was 6 inches too tall but fortunately the cement had not set so a bunch of us lifted it up like the Hulk and sawed down the posts), shrubbery can't block sight lines at street corners, etc. I know that we have more land available, and it is all pretty flat, but safety is a big deal, why doesn't Cali with all their issues--wildfires, earthquakes, mudslides, etc.? The time will come some day and all hell is gonna happen, the Paradise fires scared the bejeesus out of us here, I was in tears watching the news.


----------



## DC-Cutie

as much as I love PCH and the beautiful homes along that bit of highway, it's too close to the highway for me.


----------



## CeeJay

kemilia said:


> The town I live in (Chicago-land 'burb) has building ords up the butt--setbacks, how close to the lot line the garage can be, rules for sheds (oh, don't get me started on sheds), fence rules (my little 2-rail fence was 6 inches too tall but fortunately the cement had not set so a bunch of us lifted it up like the Hulk and sawed down the posts), shrubbery can't block sight lines at street corners, etc. I know that we have more land available, and it is all pretty flat, but safety is a big deal, why doesn't Cali with all their issues--wildfires, earthquakes, mudslides, etc.? The time will come some day and all hell is gonna happen, the Paradise fires scared the bejeesus out of us here, I was in tears watching the news.


Alas, land is such a premium out here that the builders (who many want to create these BIG houses) will utilize up as much of that property as possible.  As I've said before, I HATE the Canyon roads because they are ridiculous with the houses being right next to the road, and in some cases, the owners will park their cars in driveways that are not even big enough for their cars (and as such, the stinkin' cars are sticking out in the road)!!!  This is even the case when they have a garage; my feeling is 'WTF can't you park your car INSIDE your garage????).  Having grown up in rural Connecticut, I just don't get it, but when I lived/worked in Boston, it made a little more sense but even then, you had a front yard (albeit not huge by any means) and a back yard.  A lot of the Canyon properties have ZERO yard; so what happens if you have kids and want them to play outdoors? .. uh, NOPE .. not going to happen!  About the only place that you actually see lawn per se, are the very wealthy parts of Beverly Hills, Brentwood and Bel Air.  Even in West Hollywood, where some houses have a little bit of front yard (or back yard), those houses are built so close together that honestly, you really don't have a heck of a lot of privacy.  You see, I'm in the Valley, which mind you .. not really a fan, but I have a good-sized front yard and my back-yard is downright LARGE for most LA properties (then again, I think it was because the architect for the entire village that we live in was the owner/builder of my house and as such, we got the biggest plot).  Trust me, as much as I would love to move out of the Valley, I also realize that I'm getting a lot for my $$$ here in the Valley; do not understand why anyone would want to live in those Canyons (crap TV/radio reception too!)


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> as much as I love PCH and the beautiful homes along that bit of highway, it's too close to the highway for me.


Right??? .. same thing; there are parts of the PCH where the house is right up there on the road and sadly, due to a lot of coastal erosion, those houses don't have much (if any) "beach"/sand.  A good friend of mine used to have a house on the PCH, and ended up selling it and moving to Topanga Canyon (probably the only Canyon I would consider) because she said that it got to the point where the ocean waves were right at the back of her house.  She had to do a considerable amount (at least $1m) to prop up her house and put it on stilts before she could sell it.  The PCH and Malibu have 2 descriptions in identifying the properties - "wet" (meaning that you are literally on top of the water and it can go under your home) or "dry" (which means that you have a beach/sand in your backyard).


----------



## gracekelly

CeeJay said:


> YUP!!!  As I mentioned before, when you are driving up Beverly Glen, there is one spot (I'll try to take a photo) where you see at the BOTTOM of the Valley, the remains of a house foundation (concrete).  These are the houses that are on stilts, where the majority of the house (at least 2/3 if not more) are on those stilts.  One good Earthquake  -OR-  mudslide? .. and cheerio .. there goes the house.  Look, I understand why houses are built up the cliff's/mountains in Malibu and other places oceanside; so that the folks can get those million-dollar views, but when you are in the midst of these Canyons? .. to build what? .. something that looks across the canyon?  It's not pretty, so I can't say I get it ..


Actually those "stilt" houses are very well built and on piers that are sunk many feet into the ground.  They are also made to sway if necessary during a quake.  Nothing happened to them in the last big quake in 1994.  Can't say that was true for a friend who lived close by.  Their house literally turned on it's axis!
The houses on Laurel Canyon always give me pause.  No room at all and no sunlight.  Those houses and the ones on Beverly Glen are insane.
There is an entire section in the hills of Sherman Oaks that is built on the fill from the excavation of Fashion Square shopping center. They have always had problems from quakes and from heavy rains.


----------



## CeeJay

gracekelly said:


> Actually those "stilt" houses are very well built and on piers that are sunk many feet into the ground.  They are also made to sway if necessary during a quake.  Nothing happened to them in the last big quake in 1994.  Can't say that was true for a friend who lived close by.  Their house literally turned on it's axis!
> The houses on Laurel Canyon always give me pause.  No room at all and no sunlight.  Those houses and the ones on Beverly Glen are insane.
> There is an entire section in the hills of Sherman Oaks that is built on the fill from the excavation of Fashion Square shopping center. They have always had problems from quakes and from heavy rains.


Just makes me shutter; no pun intended!  Yes, I heard about the Northridge Quake and the impact it had.  Thankfully, the architect who built many of the houses around here was also a Case Study Architect who specialized in Mid-Century Modern houses (our house was his house!).  Talking to the neighbors, they all said that there was minimal damage from the Northridge Quake, so as much as I may complain about the boring environment here, I'll take it if it keeps me safe from a big Earthquake!


----------



## gracekelly

CeeJay said:


> Just makes me shutter; no pun intended!  Yes, I heard about the Northridge Quake and the impact it had.  Thankfully, the architect who built many of the houses around here was also a Case Study Architect who specialized in Mid-Century Modern houses (our house was his house!).  Talking to the neighbors, they all said that there was minimal damage from the Northridge Quake, so as much as I may complain about the boring environment here, I'll take it if it keeps me safe from a big Earthquake!


Asking about earthquake was always a question to be asked and hopefully you got a straight answer.  Much depends upon whether your home was built on bedrock or cut and fill.  We had essentially no damage at all because we are on bedrock.  I had a geologist do a survey before we purchased.  Lucky you to live in a home that was carefully built by a person who was going to iive in it!


----------



## Jayne1

So... changing TV shows for a second, does Teddi's house (from Real Housewives) appear to be secure from quakes and mud mudslides?

The long shot of the stilts on the cliff freaked me out!  I would never feel secure lounging on the patio with only those stilts keeping my whole  house from dropping down the cliff.


----------



## CeeJay

gracekelly said:


> Asking about earthquake was always a question to be asked and hopefully you got a straight answer.  Much depends upon whether your home was built on bedrock or cut and fill.  We had essentially no damage at all because we are on bedrock.  I had a geologist do a survey before we purchased.  Lucky you to live in a home that was carefully built by a person who was going to iive in it!


Thankfully, we are on bedrock .. we did ask.  However, there are quite a few homes in/around are area which are on fill because (and this is kind of interesting), many of the homes were built on top of what used to be the RKO Studios.  One of our neighbors, who loves LA & Film history (and has been here quite some time - he's in his 80's now), created a short film about the area including pictures of the excavations done before building showing the old sets buried below.  It was fascinating!!!  Our little "village" (and it is referred to as that) is on Bedrock though, but the one across one of the major thoroughfares .. is not.  Pheeeew!


----------



## brooke lynn

Anyone watch the finale?


----------



## beekmanhill

I think I have two shows left to watch.  I got bored with it this year.


----------



## pjhm

brooke lynn said:


> Anyone watch the finale?


Believe it is next week. They skipped an episode in middle of March.


----------



## hedgwin99

pjhm said:


> Believe it is next week. They skipped an episode in middle of March.



I think I saw the finale.. the re-run this weekend...it ended with Tracy got the job for selling that project in Dubai and Altman & Flaggs teaming up for a listing. Flaggs brought a house that he will renovate to suite both his n Bobby taste.. til next season [emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## CeeJay

.. and as promised, the picture below is from Beverly Glen .. the 'stilt' houses, and surprisingly enough, this Neutra house (a major architect - Case Study program) is for sale at "only" $1.5m.  Interiors are spectacular, gotta say .. but I just can't with the stilt houses ..


----------



## CeeJay

The link below will show you all the interiors and 'views', but as I've said before, there is also a 'remnant' house in the bottom of the canyon which must have, at some point, fell down .. yikes! 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...t-stilts-market-eye-watering-1-5-million.html


----------



## redney

CeeJay said:


> .. and as promised, the picture below is from Beverly Glen .. the 'stilt' houses, and surprisingly enough, this Neutra house (a major architect - Case Study program) is for sale at "only" $1.5m.  Interiors are spectacular, gotta say .. but I just can't with the stilt houses ..
> View attachment 4390027


Each to his own. I love these homes, both for views and the walls of windows, but I love hillside homes on downslopes in general. My current home and previous home are both on downslopes with views, although not on stilts. 

The linked article said these homes are built on bedrock and they withstood the Northridge quake (6.7), as well as 7 nearby quakes. 

Perhaps I'm biased (or used to it) but the price and sq footage is a 'normal' price in my area. I don't live in Southern California but do live in the West.


----------



## CeeJay

redney said:


> Each to his own. I love these homes, both for views and the walls of windows, but I love hillside homes on downslopes in general. My current home and previous home are both on downslopes with views, although not on stilts.
> 
> The linked article said these homes are built on bedrock and they withstood the Northridge quake (6.7), as well as 7 nearby quakes.
> 
> Perhaps I'm biased (or used to it) but the price and sq footage is a 'normal' price in my area. I don't live in Southern California but do live in the West.


Honestly, a Neutra house for $1.5m .. is a steal!!!  Ones in the Hollywood Hills would be triple or quadruple this price!  We are going to the Open House this afternoon - should be interesting!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I’ve been watching RHBH and then got bored and care across this show recently. This is a fun show. Love the homes. I gotta say Los Angeles has the most beautiful homes in the world imo. I’ve been everywhere and nothing really compares. I like the tilt home’s aesthetics but maybe not to live in. Too scary.   

I had no idea that Josh Flag is so young. He reminds me of a grumpy old man. Entertaining as hell.


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> .. and as promised, the picture below is from Beverly Glen .. the 'stilt' houses, and surprisingly enough, this Neutra house (a major architect - Case Study program) is for sale at "only" $1.5m.  Interiors are spectacular, gotta say .. but I just can't with the stilt houses ..
> View attachment 4390027




There’s no way in hell I would live in a house like that let alone pay $$$ millions for it!  I honestly would be afraid to move in it- thinking one wrong step would send me crashing down! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## brooke lynn

Intriguing house being born and raised on the east coast. Is this house all connected or separate ?


----------



## beekmanhill

hedgwin99 said:


> I think I saw the finale.. the re-run this weekend...it ended with Tracy got the job for selling that project in Dubai and Altman & Flaggs teaming up for a listing. Flaggs brought a house that he will renovate to suite both his n Bobby taste.. til next season [emoji4][emoji6]



I watched it.  It seemed like a long commercial for the Dubai property.  I got a bit bored.  I think Flagg will do a magnificent job with the new house, but sad he feels he has to gut it.  The Flagg/Altman house seems interesting as well. 

Tracy has gotten a bit more professional with her look as time has gone by.


----------



## lulilu

So was the last show the season finale?


----------



## hedgwin99

beekmanhill said:


> I watched it.  It seemed like a long commercial for the Dubai property.  I got a bit bored.  I think Flagg will do a magnificent job with the new house, but sad he feels he has to gut it.  The Flagg/Altman house seems interesting as well.
> 
> Tracy has gotten a bit more professional with her look as time has gone by.



I thought I saw a line item when Bravo was rolling the credits at the last that it was sponsored by the Dubai Development Company.. if this is the case.. than I can understand the extra prolonged story line on the Dubai development. 

The Dubai property is absolutely gorgeous and the Sky Suite with multi level of out door space n private swim pool is gorgeous the property price tag I felt it wayyyy over priced 



lulilu said:


> So was the last show the season finale?



I think so. I guess we will find out how Team Flaggs/Altman went


----------



## beekmanhill

It wasn't obvious to me that it was the last show.  I think I might have lost the final minute on my DVR.   The final scene is Flagg and Altman going into a gorgeous house for a potential joint listing.  I thought there were usually little end of year recaps on the screen on the last show such as "Flagg and Altman got the joing listing, Flagg is half way through renovating his new property, etc."  But there was nothing like that.  It was the 12th episode of the season, and on my DVR nothing is showing up under "scheduled."


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> So was the last show the season finale?



yes it was!  that is what my listing said and also the FB page for the show. 
they thanked everyone for watching this season of MDLLA


----------



## hedgwin99

beekmanhill said:


> It wasn't obvious to me that it was the last show.  I think I might have lost the final minute on my DVR.   The final scene is Flagg and Altman going into a gorgeous house for a potential joint listing.  I thought there were usually little end of year recaps on the screen on the last show such as "Flagg and Altman got the joing listing, Flagg is half way through renovating his new property, etc."  But there was nothing like that.  It was the 12th episode of the season, and on my DVR nothing is showing up under "scheduled."



I guess Bravo (hopefully) will use this as the lead way to next season?


----------



## kemilia

I thought this season was blah. The Christmas decor at Flagg's house was pretty sad, imo.


----------



## meluvs2shop

kemilia said:


> I thought this season was blah. The Christmas decor at Flagg's house was pretty sad, imo.


Isn’t he Jewish? Or did he do it for his husband?


----------



## CeeJay

So .. some additional information about 'that' Neutra house and all the other stilt houses off of Beverly Glen.  Come to find out, and I should have done my research on this given that I love architecture, there are 17 Neutra stilt houses built all next to each other (so if you look at my above picture, all of those stilt houses are Neutra!).  

So, we went to the Open House for the one on sale .. below are my thoughts: 

There is pretty much no front yard, merely a small space to the left & right of the garage but, IMO .. neither space was anything to talk about (not that pretty). 
The house is around 1800 square feet, the living room & dining area pretty much comprise the majority of the square footage.  There are 2 bedrooms which are not particularly large, but the bathrooms must have been renovated as they were good-sized.  The kitchen is tiny, but fantastic appliances.  
The living room space is AMAZING and the glass (floor to ceiling) is pretty much the entire wall of the living room, dining area and the master bedroom.  However, I have a major fear of heights, so I could get just so far without having my stomach start to turn and in addition, I tip-toed because of the thought of a house on stilts.  The Real Estate Agent said, by no means, was I the only one to react like this and that it really takes the right person(s) to purchase and live in a house like this! 
While the article did state that the house has withstood numerous earthquakes, the Real Estate Agent did confess to one of the interested buyers (also an architect) that the house DID have to have some structural work done after the Northridge Earthquake (a 6.7 - so not a small quake)!  The interested buyer did inform the Real Estate Agent that he would absolutely require a structural Engineer to 'okay' the house as part of the contingency.  
While this house was in pretty great condition (the seller had done a fair amount of work on the house), frankly (and alas, I have seen this A LOT in the Valley) .. the other Neutra houses were - quite honestly - in pretty horrible condition (even more the reason IMO NOT to live in one!).  Below, is a picture of the outside from the living room area of the house ..


----------



## pjhm

meluvs2shop said:


> Isn’t he Jewish? Or did he do it for his husband?


Yes and yes to answer both questions


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I’ve been watching RHBH and then got bored and care across this show recently. This is a fun show. Love the homes. I gotta say Los Angeles has the most beautiful homes in the world imo. I’ve been everywhere and nothing really compares. I like the tilt home’s aesthetics but maybe not to live in. Too scary.
> 
> I had no idea that Josh Flag is so young. He reminds me of a grumpy old man. Entertaining as hell.


Wow .. can't believe you hadn't seen this show; it's really one of my favorites (although I can't even begin to say HOW HAPPY I am that Madison is no longer on it!!!).


----------



## pjhm

hedgwin99 said:


> I think I saw the finale.. the re-run this weekend...it ended with Tracy got the job for selling that project in Dubai and Altman & Flaggs teaming up for a listing. Flaggs brought a house that he will renovate to suite both his n Bobby taste.. til next season [emoji4][emoji6]


You are correct, it wasn’t evident to me though. Thanks


----------



## meluvs2shop

^what happened to Madison? I have not seen the show in a couple of years and recently just started watching this season. I’ve been away so long I don’t know Tracy or that Altman’s brother now works with him. Plus I also didn’t know Flagg got married! What happened to his beloved grandmother? Did she pass? That’s when I must’ve stopped watching.


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> There’s no way in hell I would live in a house like that let alone pay $$$ millions for it!  I honestly would be afraid to move in it- thinking one wrong step would send me crashing down! [emoji1][emoji1]


I hear 'ya, that's why I was tip-toeing around the house .. honestly, I could not live in that house comfortably at all!  As I've stated before, $1.5m for a Neutra house is cheap, especially if you compare that to one of the houses in the Hollywood Hills!  However, no amount of $$$ would get me to live in that house, just wanted to see it from the inside!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I liked this show so much that I purchased the other seasons and also MLNY which is less fun.  Wish I could see it from a subscription but it doesn’t seem to have back catalogue.


----------



## simone72

hedgwin99 said:


> I guess Bravo (hopefully) will use this as the lead way to next season?


I thought this was a weird season finale didn’t feel at all like one no end of season recaps blah


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

So who is everyone’s favorite agent?


----------



## redney

theamericanchinadoll said:


> So who is everyone’s favorite agent?


Flagg


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I have a question how does real estate teams work? Does the main person get a cut of their team’s sales? What is the percentage?  For example, Altman has the largest team, so how does the commission split when a house sells. There is also the list or buyer agent as well.


----------



## baghagg

redney said:


> Flagg


+1, although Tracy has grown on me[emoji6]


----------



## brooke lynn

Flagg. He is the most interesting to me being old money 90210.


----------



## beekmanhill

Flagg, because he respects old architecture.   I'm sorry he is tearing down all the insides of his new house.  


kemilia said:


> I thought this season was blah. The Christmas decor at Flagg's house was pretty sad, imo.



I was amazed at the tacky bungalow.   His old apartment, where his grandmother lived, was beautiful.  Why did they move to this place?  I've lost track of their life story.


----------



## hedgwin99

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I liked this show so much that I purchased the other seasons and also MLNY which is less fun.  Wish I could see it from a subscription but it doesn’t seem to have back catalogue.


I actually like MDLNY! I started watching this franchise because of MDLNY. I think first season was blahhhh but 2nd season after Bravo switch out an agent called Michael Lorber it got fun and interesting!Michael dad is Fredrik boss at Douglas Elliman 



simone72 said:


> I thought this was a weird season finale didn’t feel at all like one no end of season recaps blah


 yeah I even wait for the ending credits to finish rolling.. originally I thought Bravo was gonna to some recap like other suggested on here.. updates on the co-listings n house renovation 



theamericanchinadoll said:


> So who is everyone’s favorite agent?



Flaggs for sure!


----------



## hedgwin99

Since MDL franchises is on hiatus for now.. I started watching a show on Netflix call “selling sun set” very similar to MDL franchise [emoji13]
Biggest difference is all agents are females and definitely smell cat fights coming up


----------



## Aimee3

Flagg gets my vote.


----------



## kemilia

hedgwin99 said:


> Since MDL franchises is on hiatus for now.. I started watching a show on Netflix call “selling sun set” very similar to MDL franchise [emoji13]
> Biggest difference is all agents are females and definitely smell cat fights coming up


I saw that show come up on Netflix, don't know if i will watch it, they seem to all so plastic-sized that I would have a hard time keeping who's who straight.


----------



## jiffer

I vaguely remember a guy being on the show within the first couple Seasons that had long dark hair that had a skater/goth image to him. I think he had a little dog. He was an odd person. Did I imagine that?


----------



## redney

jiffer said:


> I vaguely remember a guy being on the show within the first couple Seasons that had long dark hair that had a skater/goth image to him. I think he had a little dog. He was an odd person. Did I imagine that?


It was Chad! He's still in RE and still has a little dog.  https://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/what-ever-happened-to-chad-rogers


----------



## hedgwin99

jiffer said:


> I vaguely remember a guy being on the show within the first couple Seasons that had long dark hair that had a skater/goth image to him. I think he had a little dog. He was an odd person. Did I imagine that?



Yeah! Chad! He broke up with his GF but keep custody of their dog as per their written agreement before they move in together [emoji28][emoji51]


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I liked this show so much that I purchased the other seasons and also MLNY which is less fun.  Wish I could see it from a subscription but it doesn’t seem to have back catalogue.


I SO agree; Frederik and Serhunt get on my LAST nerves and the 'new' guy Steve Gold is good to look at, but he doesn't come off as the brightest bulb!  The LA folks are more interesting IMO ..


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> The link below will show you all the interiors and 'views', but as I've said before, there is also a 'remnant' house in the bottom of the canyon which must have, at some point, fell down .. yikes!
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...t-stilts-market-eye-watering-1-5-million.html


1966?  I’m impressed! Still dont want even a tour of the place.

Why is the price so reasonable? Is it because there’s really no land value but just a house hanging over a cliff?  So the price is for a beautiful  house with no land?


----------



## redney

CeeJay said:


> So .. some additional information about 'that' Neutra house and all the other stilt houses off of Beverly Glen.  Come to find out, and I should have done my research on this given that I love architecture, there are 17 Neutra stilt houses built all next to each other (so if you look at my above picture, all of those stilt houses are Neutra!).
> 
> So, we went to the Open House for the one on sale .. below are my thoughts:
> 
> There is pretty much no front yard, merely a small space to the left & right of the garage but, IMO .. neither space was anything to talk about (not that pretty).
> The house is around 1800 square feet, the living room & dining area pretty much comprise the majority of the square footage.  There are 2 bedrooms which are not particularly large, but the bathrooms must have been renovated as they were good-sized.  The kitchen is tiny, but fantastic appliances.
> The living room space is AMAZING and the glass (floor to ceiling) is pretty much the entire wall of the living room, dining area and the master bedroom.  However, I have a major fear of heights, so I could get just so far without having my stomach start to turn and in addition, I tip-toed because of the thought of a house on stilts.  The Real Estate Agent said, by no means, was I the only one to react like this and that it really takes the right person(s) to purchase and live in a house like this!
> While the article did state that the house has withstood numerous earthquakes, the Real Estate Agent did confess to one of the interested buyers (also an architect) that the house DID have to have some structural work done after the Northridge Earthquake (a 6.7 - so not a small quake)!  The interested buyer did inform the Real Estate Agent that he would absolutely require a structural Engineer to 'okay' the house as part of the contingency.
> While this house was in pretty great condition (the seller had done a fair amount of work on the house), frankly (and alas, I have seen this A LOT in the Valley) .. the other Neutra houses were - quite honestly - in pretty horrible condition (even more the reason IMO NOT to live in one!).  Below, is a picture of the outside from the living room area of the house ..
> View attachment 4391075


Thanks for sharing your first hand experience in the house! I'm certain there are massive joists supporting the weight, along with the posts. I still love it! 

Found the listing. 1/2 acre, road to road. I know it's not 'usuable' land but there is property associated with the home.


----------



## beekmanhill

I was  just watching the episode before the finale and thinking Kelly Rowland would be a good addition to RHofLA.   She's got a great personality, would bring in a whole new dimension (recording studios, friends like Beyonce, etc).  Dorit is expendable; PK's celeb connections extend to Boy George .  She got a great house, but why does someone living with just her son need so much space?  I can never figure that out.  I'm a fan of smaller space, larger yards.


----------



## daisychainz

beekmanhill said:


> I was  just watching the episode before the finale and thinking Kelly Rowland would be a good addition to RHofLA.   She's got a great personality, would bring in a whole new dimension (recording studios, friends like Beyonce, etc).  Dorit is expendable; PK's celeb connections extend to Boy George .  She got a great house, but why does someone living with just her son need so much space?  I can never figure that out.  I'm a fan of smaller space, larger yards.


I thought she was married? I agree. She was a lot of fun to watch, she was very expressive and outgoing, she seemed extremely nice.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> 1966?  I’m impressed! Still dont want even a tour of the place.
> 
> Why is the price so reasonable? Is it because there’s really no land value but just a house hanging over a cliff?  So the price is for a beautiful  house with no land?


Because Neutra was a major player in the Case Study program, a program that was sponsored by the Arts & Architecture magazine which commissioned major architects of that time (1945 - 1966).  Some other architects of that time were Pierre Koenig (Stahl house), Charles & Ray Eames, Eero Saarinen and so on.  The interesting thing is that, initially, the plan was for these architects to build inexpensive and efficient model homes in the residential markets for the return of many soldiers back to the US after the war.  

The irony, of course, is that these homes were by no means "traditional" .. they were unique and most of the Architects held firm to their beliefs that the house should be "part of the environment" (hence the very modern designs).  They become iconic homes which are visited by many tourists, and owning one (nowadays) can be quite expensive because of the Architect that designed it.


----------



## beekmanhill

daisychainz said:


> I thought she was married? I agree. She was a lot of fun to watch, she was very expressive and outgoing, she seemed extremely nice.



OH, I didn't know.  She kept saying her and her son, so I assumed there was no husband.    Oh, just Googled her and she is married.  Wonder why hubby wasn't involved in house hunting.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> OH, I didn't know.  She kept saying her and her son, so I assumed there was no husband.    Oh, just Googled her and she is married.  Wonder why hubby wasn't involved in house hunting.



I don’t think he wants to be in the spotlight and is fine staying of camera


----------



## Aimee3

beekmanhill said:


> OH, I didn't know.  She kept saying her and her son, so I assumed there was no husband.    Oh, just Googled her and she is married.  Wonder why hubby wasn't involved in house hunting.



Yes she didn’t mention him at all so I thought she was single as well.  Seemed like she was buying the house herself... always said “I” not “we”.


----------



## beekmanhill

https://www.yolandaslittleblackbook.com/blog/2018/06/10/kelly-rowland-house-sherman-oaks/
Here is a story about her house purchase.  That isn't the house from the show, is it?  The story says this house was $3.5MM.  Yet another fake story for MDL.


----------



## daisychainz

beekmanhill said:


> https://www.yolandaslittleblackbook.com/blog/2018/06/10/kelly-rowland-house-sherman-oaks/
> Here is a story about her house purchase.  That isn't the house from the show, is it?  The story says this house was $3.5MM.  Yet another fake story for MDL.


The show messes with us a lot!!!, she might have bought a home with her husband initially and then the show filmed it afterwards with just her at a different property? I was wondering why she would be open with her home layout and where she bought. I would think we didn't see the actual home for her privacy - she was super concerned about her son's privacy.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love scenes with Josh and Bobby or Robert as Flagg calls him when he gets annoyed.  Lol


----------



## CeeJay

beekmanhill said:


> https://www.yolandaslittleblackbook.com/blog/2018/06/10/kelly-rowland-house-sherman-oaks/
> Here is a story about her house purchase.  That isn't the house from the show, is it?  The story says this house was $3.5MM.  Yet another fake story for MDL.


Interesting .. so, she's in Sherman Oaks?  That's in the San Fernando Valley, right next to Encino where I live .. although I would imagine that she is south of the 101 (as in the "nicer" neighborhood)!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I completely forgot Heather Altman worked for Madison as an assistant years ago. She looked a little more natural and not as skinny years ago.


----------



## bag-princess

Mazel! Josh Altman and Heather Bilyeu Altman are officially parents to a baby boy. The_ Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles_couple welcomed their second kid andfirst son, Ace David Altman, on Tuesday, July 16, they confirmed on Instagram on Thursday (July 18). Heather and Josh are already parents to daughter, Alexis, 2, who, of course got a shout out from both her parents when they announced Ace's birth.

Mama Heather shared this heartwarming message on Instagram about their newborn: "Baby Ace is healthy and absolutely perfect. As we like to say “Ace was a mover and a shaker” from day one. Breached baby, we tried every trick in the book from acupuncture to chiropractic to inverted crazy pregnancy exercises to finally having a successful ECV, little Ace turned head down just in time. We’re so excited to have this little legend as part of our family and can’t wait to have Lexi meet her little brother."


https://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-d...M3l4WtyL6PO8VTUNgcPqXlPRlpbhf9dB8eWG6W4SWdeCY


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## beekmanhill

Congrats to Josh and Heather.  Gee it seems I haven't seen a real estate show in ages.  I read that James and David were in on the sale of Spelling's mansion.  I think it sold.  I'd love to see that one on the show. 
https://robbreport.com/shelter/home...er-beverly-hills-home-lists-for-160m-2851672/
Also, I think I've been seeing a commercial for MDL New York with Luis returning.

Edited to say I see the Spelling/Ecclestone home sold fast.   That's a nice commission for The Agency.
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/aaron-spellings-home-sells-record-120m-report-1222193


----------



## bag-princess

What in the world did Tracy do to her face?? 

https://www.bravotv.com/million-dol...y-tutor-celebrates-new-home-in-sexy-minidress


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> What in the world did Tracy do to her face??
> 
> https://www.bravotv.com/million-dol...y-tutor-celebrates-new-home-in-sexy-minidress


I thought she was very pretty before.  She definitely looks different here.


----------



## Aimee3

purseinsanity said:


> I thought she was very pretty before.  She definitely looks different here.


Her chin looks very long and pointy now.


----------



## luckylove

She looks like she lost quite a bit of weight, but definitely seems like that isn't the only change in her face...


----------



## jiffer

It looks like she has lost a good amount of weight in addition to some substantial cheek and lip fillers


----------



## Addicted to bags

Anyone know when the new season airs?


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> Anyone know when the new season airs?



for some strange reason Bravo has not said anything!  it is usually this month when the season begins.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> for some strange reason Bravo has not said anything!  it is usually this month when the season begins.


Hmmm, bummer. This is one of the few Bravo shows I like. The other is Top Chef. Thanks for answering bag-princess.


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> Hmmm, bummer. This is one of the few Bravo shows I like. The other is Top Chef. Thanks for answering bag-princess.



you're welcome!  i have been checking and wondering because i am ready for it!


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> you're welcome!  i have been checking and wondering because i am ready for it!


Same here .. I wonder if the delay is related to Frederik and if (Bravo) decides to have him be part of the LA franchise show!?!?!


----------



## Addicted to bags

CeeJay said:


> Same here .. I wonder if the delay is related to Frederik and if (Bravo) decides to have him be part of the LA franchise show!?!?!


Oh no! Sorry not a fan of Frederik.


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> Same here .. I wonder if the delay is related to Frederik and if (Bravo) decides to have him be part of the LA franchise show!?!?!


'

i don't know but i can't wait to see how Fredrik will get along with the guys out west - especially both Josh's!!


----------



## CeeJay

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh no! Sorry not a fan of Frederik.


Same here, never been a fan ..


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> '
> 
> i don't know but i can't wait to see how Fredrik will get along with the guys out west - especially both Josh's!!


Well, Frederik is in the same 'system' as the Altman brothers, and apparently, Josh already had a fit about Frederik now stomping into the LA territory.  Bottom line though, I'm hearing that LA is having the same issues as NYC, too much high-priced ($$$$$) real estate that's simply not moving!


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Bottom line though, I'm hearing that LA is having the same issues as NYC, too much high-priced ($$$$$) real estate that's simply not moving!


All the houses look the same, or maybe it's the staging that makes them all look the same.  And everything is so new, new, new...


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jayne1 said:


> All the houses look the same, or maybe it's the staging that makes them all look the same.  And everything is so new, new, new...


Lol, yeah that's true.


----------



## bag-princess

from josh’s FB page! My favorites  Fredrick has the most beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 4663118
> 
> 
> 
> from josh’s FB page! My favorites  Fredrick has the most beautiful blue eyes!


I really like both of them!


----------



## Jayne1

I wish they'd sell houses that were a little more realistic. They would still be over a million dollars, but they would be more accessible and appealing.

Like Dakota Johnson's house. Something that would make me actually want to move to LA.  How much would a house like that be? A lot, I know, but ballpark?


----------



## limom

She bought it for 3.5
Maybe 4/5 now
https://observer.com/2017/05/dakota-johnson-house-los-angeles/


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I wish they'd sell houses that were a little more realistic. They would still be over a million dollars, but they would be more accessible and appealing.
> 
> Like Dakota Johnson's house. Something that would make me actually want to move to LA.  How much would a house like that be? A lot, I know, but ballpark?




'i don't want to see realistic - i want to see the kinds of houses they show!  the houses that "look" like what i think about when it comes to LA and big money. those ARE the kinds of homes i would dream about living in out there.   i can watch shows on HGTV for more realistic homes.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> 'i don't want to see realistic - i want to see the kinds of houses they show!  the houses that "look" like what people think about when it comes to LA and big money. those ARE the kinds of homes i would dream about living in out there.   i can watch shows on HGTV for more realistic homes.


I don't mean realistic in a suburban way, though. Or basic way. 

I meant houses that are not just white, stark, industrial and spacious with all the amenities that no one will use.  There has never been one house that I thought -- if only I had won the lottery...

I agree, HGTV houses do nothing for me.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> She bought it for 3.5
> Maybe 4/5 now
> https://observer.com/2017/05/dakota-johnson-house-los-angeles/


Thanks!  I knew it couldn't be too much less. 

It really is a lovely place, although I think it's a lot of her furnishings that really add to the appeal.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> I don't mean realistic in a suburban way, though. Or basic way.
> 
> I meant houses that are not just white, stark, industrial and spacious with all the amenities that no one will use.  There has never been one house that I thought -- if only I had won the lottery...
> 
> I agree, HGTV houses do nothing for me.


BOOM .. could not agree more!!!  One of the reasons why I liked Josh Flagg so much, is that he oftentimes gets more "historical" homes and given his knowledge of LA and the market, he is big on 'preservation' of those homes as opposed to a tear-down and a build of some more atrocities!!  Honestly, I find the 'new' LA housing to be as borring as 'F'  !!!  What is interesting, are the Mission Style homes (_you oftentimes find in Pasadena_) or the amazing old Mid-Century Modern homes .. which are most certainly a-plenty in LA!  My little village is pretty much 90%+ Mid-Century Modern homes .. but, they are these HUGE houses so it's likely that these guys wouldn't even consider something like this!  It's sad though because literally every time a house is sold in my neighborhood, the new owner has it torn down to rebuild .. and they do not rebuild another Mid-Century Modern .. but these new "Farm-Style" architecture that seem to be aplenty out here as of late ()!!!  

When is the NEW show going to be on? .. waiting with baited breath!!!


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> BOOM .. could not agree more!!!  One of the reasons why I liked Josh Flagg so much, is that he oftentimes gets more "historical" homes and given his knowledge of LA and the market, he is big on 'preservation' of those homes as opposed to a tear-down and a build of some more atrocities!!  Honestly, I find the 'new' LA housing to be as borring as 'F'  !!!  What is interesting, are the Mission Style homes (_you oftentimes find in Pasadena_) or the amazing old Mid-Century Modern homes .. which are most certainly a-plenty in LA!  My little village is pretty much 90%+ Mid-Century Modern homes .. but, they are these HUGE houses so it's likely that these guys wouldn't even consider something like this!  It's sad though because literally every time a house is sold in my neighborhood, the new owner has it torn down to rebuild .. and they do not rebuild another Mid-Century Modern .. but these new "Farm-Style" architecture that seem to be aplenty out here as of late ()!!!
> 
> When is the NEW show going to be on? .. waiting with baited breath!!!


I like Josh for that reason as well... and yet... last season he visited a female friend's home because she wanted advise on renovating her sprawling, low ceiling, (was it Mid Century?  I think it was a 30s house) and he told her not to bother.  Not worth it, he'll sell it for her.

It was probably a set up and she was going to sell anyway and they did the whole scene for some airtime, yet I was a bit disappointed that he said the place, with all that natural wood, wasn't a good candidate for a reno.

So, she probably sold it to a developer and there's probably a glass and steel box on the property.

Who knows, I was just disappointed that time.  Do you remember the house I'm talking about?


----------



## limom

It was the house in BH PO and she bought the one across the street. (Brand new construction which looked like an East Coast Hampton house


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> It was the house in BH PO and she bought the one across the street. (Brand new construction which looked like an East Coast Hampton house


What does Beverly Hills Post Office mean, in terms of description and also the Flats he likes?


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> BOOM .. could not agree more!!!  One of the reasons why I liked Josh Flagg so much, is that he oftentimes gets more "historical" homes and given his knowledge of LA and the market, he is big on 'preservation' of those homes as opposed to a tear-down and a build of some more atrocities!!  Honestly, I find the 'new' LA housing to be as borring as 'F'  !!!  What is interesting, are the Mission Style homes (_you oftentimes find in Pasadena_) or the amazing old Mid-Century Modern homes .. which are most certainly a-plenty in LA!  My little village is pretty much 90%+ Mid-Century Modern homes .. but, they are these HUGE houses so it's likely that these guys wouldn't even consider something like this!  It's sad though because literally every time a house is sold in my neighborhood, the new owner has it torn down to rebuild .. and they do not rebuild another Mid-Century Modern .. but these new "Farm-Style" architecture that seem to be aplenty out here as of late ()!!!
> 
> When is the NEW show going to be on? .. waiting with baited breath!!!




oh ITA about Josh and his love for the "old" homes and preserving them instead of the modern chrome and glass things they build.  that would be my choice too but i love to see all of the luxury homes.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I don't mean realistic in a suburban way, though. Or basic way.
> 
> *I meant houses that are not just white, stark, industrial and spacious with all the amenities that no one will use*.  There has never been one house that I thought -- if only I had won the lottery...
> 
> I agree, HGTV houses do nothing for me.




omg i hate those too!!! i don't see how anyone could live in them and be comfortable.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> What does Beverly Hills Post Office mean, in terms of description and also the Flats he likes?


I am not 100% sure but it has to do with the zip code and the school district.
 It has the fabled 902120 but it really is not BH proper.


----------



## meluvs2shop

It’s back on! I need to catch up this season!


----------



## Addicted to bags

meluvs2shop said:


> It’s back on! I need to catch up this season!


What night? I don't see any news about a Season 12 date.


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> What night? I don't see any news about a Season 12 date.




there has not been any announcement yet!


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> there has not been any announcement yet!


----------



## CeeJay

meluvs2shop said:


> It’s back on! I need to catch up this season!


HUH? .. what night? .. I haven't seen anything saying that they would be back on the air!!!  They should be though, its become my favorite BRAVO show given that all the others are just yelling fests!!


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> HUH? .. what night? .. I haven't seen anything saying that they would be back on the air!!!  They should be though, its become my favorite BRAVO show given that all the others are just yelling fests!!




it is not back on


----------



## meluvs2shop

I meant to say, it’s back on with a ? and not a ! With @limom recent post I got excited & thought maybe it was back on.


----------



## bag-princess

Hold on girls!!! They are returning in May!!

https://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-d...may-premiere-date-trailer?cid=soc_fb_MDL_Dish

Brace yourselves for some stellar real estate porn, fierce negotiations, and some mansion-sized drama when Season 12 of _Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles_ hits the Bravo airwaves this spring.

Josh Flagg, Josh Altman, Tracy Tutor, James Harris, and David Parnes are back in agent mode on Tuesday, May 5 at 10/9 — and this time around they are navigating big personalities, the aftermath of the wildfires, and the always-changing market on the West Coast.

Oh, wait, did we forget to mention that Fredrik Eklund from _Million Dollar Listing New York_ is also slated to make a cameo next season? Well, he is. So cue all the high kicks!

And while Altman and Flagg seem to be on better terms (yes, we are _also_shocked), the tension between Fredrik and some of the West Coast agents is palpable.

"If he wants to start a war, personally," Altman says about Fredrik, "I will break him down."

Check out the trailer above and make sure you turn in to the new season of _MDLLA_ this May.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Yay!


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> Hold on girls!!! They are returning in May!!
> 
> https://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-d...may-premiere-date-trailer?cid=soc_fb_MDL_Dish
> 
> Brace yourselves for some stellar real estate porn, fierce negotiations, and some mansion-sized drama when Season 12 of _Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles_ hits the Bravo airwaves this spring.
> 
> Josh Flagg, Josh Altman, Tracy Tutor, James Harris, and David Parnes are back in agent mode on Tuesday, May 5 at 10/9 — and this time around they are navigating big personalities, the aftermath of the wildfires, and the always-changing market on the West Coast.
> 
> Oh, wait, did we forget to mention that Fredrik Eklund from _Million Dollar Listing New York_ is also slated to make a cameo next season? Well, he is. So cue all the high kicks!
> 
> And while Altman and Flagg seem to be on better terms (yes, we are _also_shocked), the tension between Fredrik and some of the West Coast agents is palpable.
> 
> "If he wants to start a war, personally," Altman says about Fredrik, "I will break him down."
> 
> Check out the trailer above and make sure you turn in to the new season of _MDLLA_ this May.


Oh boy .. this is going to get interesting!!!  Sorry to say, but I have to agree with Altman on this .. they know the market out here and Frederik (and GOD I hate those stupid kicks of his) really should have considered a different area - like maybe San Francisco!


----------



## limom

Frederick is an excellent salesman and he has a fabulous Rolodex, he is going to kill it, imho.
Also, It is way easier to sell a stand alone house in LA than a condo or even worse a coop in NYC.
People in LA might be a bit difficult but in NYC, they are completely insane, ruthless and over the top demanding, imho.
In addition, no attorneys to deal with... A breeze...
They did the right move, imho.
Are they bicoastal or did they move there permanently?
Can’t wait to see the house, the kids and the gorgeous husband...


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Frederick is an excellent salesman and he has a fabulous Rolodex, he is going to kill it, imho.
> Also, It is way easier to sell a stand alone house in LA than a condo or even worse a coop in NYC.
> People in LA might be a bit difficult but in NYC, they are completely insane, ruthless and over the top demanding, imho.
> In addition, no attorneys to deal with... A breeze...
> They did the right move, imho.
> Are they bicoastal or did they move there permanently?
> Can’t wait to see the house, the kids and the gorgeous husband...




they are bicostal from what i have seen him say.  he still has business in new york and said that he still loves it.  i can't wait to see the house too!   i don't know why people think he will have a problem out there - fredrik is good at what he does and he has been out there in the market for a while now.   i don't think he will have a problem at all.  and that is what freaks josh and heather out so much!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> they are bicostal from what i have seen him say.  he still has business in new york and said that he still loves it.  i can't wait to see the house too!   i don't know why people think he will have a problem out there - fredrik is good at what he does and he has been out there in the market for a while now.   i don't think he will have a problem at all.  and that is what freaks j*osh and heather* out so much!


Yep...


----------



## bag-princess

Well....it’s the new season Starting tonight (yay!!) and I was hoping that Tracy had gotten a clue and hired a stylist but nope! She still dresses like a hot mess!


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> Well....it’s the new season Starting tonight (yay!!) and I was hoping that Tracy had gotten a clue and hired a stylist but nope! She still dresses like a hot mess!


My husband just commented on her clothes and he usually doesn’t notice.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> My husband just commented on her clothes and he usually doesn’t notice.




 what did he say??? it's really bad if a man questions what a woman is wearing. she just has no good style at all. why she keeps wearing those cut off sweaters and the short in the front/long in the back skirts i just don't understand. there are much better ways to accentuate your figure - which is what she obviously wants to do - for a grown woman.


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> what did he say??? it's really bad if a man questions what a woman is wearing. she just has no good style at all. why she keeps wearing those cut off sweaters and the short in the front/long in the back skirts i just don't understand. there are much better ways to accentuate your figure - which is what she obviously wants to do - for a grown woman.


He asked what was up with her skirts after the appearance of skirt 2. 
Her scene at the art show was funny too.
Aside from that i enjoyed looking at the 3 homes. While I didn’t like much about the razor house, I think it would be fun to check out.


----------



## limom

The razor’s house story line was too gimmicky, imo.
Also, why would they venture in a shop in Trabucco in Orange County when they are traveling from LA to SD? 
 I liked the house that Tracy was showing but not a fan of the one from James in Hollywood East AKA boonies.
LA‘s real estate is insane. 3 millions for a tiny house?
No view, no fancy neighborhood? No thanks.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> He asked what was up with her skirts after the appearance of skirt 2.
> Her scene at the art show was funny too.
> Aside from that i enjoyed looking at the 3 homes. While I didn’t like much about the razor house, I think it would be fun to check out.




  i don't blame him for wondering.   i used to but now i just know that is tracy's fashion and will probably never change.   i always like to see the houses and the views from the razor house are stunning!  i just didn't like all the concrete.   i saw online that alicia keyes owns it now.  she bought it for $20.8 million in 2019.


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> i don't blame him for wondering.   i used to but now i just know that is tracy's fashion and will probably never change.   i always like to see the houses and the views from the razor house are stunning!  i just didn't like all the concrete.   i saw online that alicia keyes owns it now.  she bought it for $20.8 million in 2019.


The house is definitely a show piece.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> i don't blame him for wondering.   i used to but now i just know that is tracy's fashion and will probably never change.   i always like to see the houses and the views from the razor house are stunning!  i just didn't like all the concrete.   i saw online that alicia keyes owns it now.  she bought it for $20.8 million in 2019.


Was the transaction thru one of the brokers on the show?


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Was the transaction thru one of the brokers on the show?




yes - Josh and Matt! the rep'd both Alicia and the seller!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> yes - Josh and Matt! the rep'd both Alicia and the seller!


wow, huge commission. Good for them.


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> The razor’s house story line was too gimmicky, imo.
> Also, why would they venture in a shop in Trabucco in Orange County when they are traveling from LA to SD?
> I liked the house that Tracy was showing but not a fan of the one from James in Hollywood East AKA boonies.
> LA‘s real estate is insane. 3 millions for a tiny house?
> No view, no fancy neighborhood? No thanks.



I am always amazed at what the most basic, simple home costs there. My family member lives in a very desirable location there and she does have a lovely view. The house itself is a tiny box with no upgrades, yet it still sells for 5 million. In plenty of other areas, this type of house would likely hover around the one million mark, if lucky.


----------



## swags

I didn't mind the house the Brits were listing but no back yard and too close to the neighbors.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> I didn't mind the house the Brits were listing but no back yard and too close to the neighbors.


It was pretty but not 3 million pretty, IMO.


----------



## TC1

How is Tracy wearing all these heavy knits, leather skirts and knee high suede boots in LA?
She looks ridiculous.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> How is Tracy wearing all these heavy knits, leather skirts and knee high suede boots in LA?
> She looks ridiculous.




there is just no hope for her wardrobe until she gets professional help!   yes we all know it's LA but that is no excuse!  she never dresses like she is going someone to do million dollar business.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> there is just no hope for her wardrobe until she gets professional help!   yes we all know it's LA but that is no excuse!  she never dresses like she is going someone to do million dollar business.


Neither do any of the other brokers, imo.
Altman looks greasy and his suits look horrible and Josh looks like he is going grocery shopping, imo.
The Gucci loafers yesterday looked tragic.
I liked the way the Malibu dude, Madison used to dress. It was casual but well put together.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Oh I need to watch! New season started.


----------



## simone72

bag-princess said:


> there is just no hope for her wardrobe until she gets professional help!   yes we all know it's LA but that is no excuse!  she never dresses like she is going someone to do million dollar business.


She does have a stylist it’s Lauren Matocha same stylist for Caroline Stanbury of Ladies of London and socialite Alexandra von Furstenberg.
This doesn’t excuse that she doesn’t dress in a professional matter obviously she is a millionaire as far as family business and dresses however she wants not like a regular realtor would have to adhere to be taken seriously.


----------



## simone72

limom said:


> Neither do any of the other brokers, imo.
> Altman looks greasy and his suits look horrible and Josh looks like he is going grocery shopping, imo.
> The Gucci loafers yesterday looked tragic.
> I liked the way the Malibu dude, Madison used to dress. It was casual but well put together.


I think the brits both look professional out of all of them agree Josh Flagg and Altman could do better. Josh Altman probably thinks he looks professional and Flagg doesn’t care he does whatever he wants and doesn’t conform to the norm.


----------



## bag-princess

simone72 said:


> She does have a stylist it’s Lauren Matocha same stylist for Caroline Stanbury of Ladies of London and socialite Alexandra von Furstenberg.
> This doesn’t excuse that she doesn’t dress in a professional matter obviously she is a millionaire as far as family business and dresses however she wants not like a regular realtor would have to adhere to be taken seriously.



Great balls of fire    I am shocked! she obviously wears what she wants regardless. Bless her heart.


----------



## beekmanhill

Tracy's white asymmetrical white dress (?) and short grey sweater/jacket gave me laughs every time she came on the screen.   I also noticed just how tight Altman's pants were when he crossed his legs when he and Flagg were discussing things after seeing the house.   He's a muscled guy; those pants must be uncomfortable.  I like the way Flagg dresses.   

I didn't like the Razor house.  I'm surprised Alicia Keyes bought it; I see her in a warmer type home.   

I hope they show Fredrik's house.  From what he shows on IG, it is spectacular.


----------



## CeeJay

simone72 said:


> I think the brits both look professional out of all of them agree Josh Flagg and Altman could do better. Josh Altman probably thinks he looks professional and Flagg doesn’t care he does whatever he wants and doesn’t conform to the norm.


100% agree!!!  They are still "LA casual", but they always have a nice Blazer on and nice shoes.  Altman's suits are a bit tight; it's a good thing that he does work out but if he were to gain a few pounds, he must just split his pants!  Flag? - meh, sometimes I like what he wears, other times I think he looks kind of ridiculous .. but that's just how he is.  To me, Tracy is just a HOT MESS (emphasis on the MESS)!!!


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> 100% agree!!!  They are still "LA casual", but they always have a nice Blazer on and nice shoes.  Altman's suits are a bit tight; it's a good thing that he does work out but if he were to gain a few pounds, he must just split his pants!  Flag? - meh, sometimes I like what he wears, other times I think he looks kind of ridiculous .. but that's just how he is.  To me, Tracy is just a HOT MESS (*emphasis on the MESS)*!!!



yes indeed!


----------



## simone72

These are not your tipical realtors like you would say your tipical lawyers. They are wealthy people and tv personalities which alllows them  to dress however they want. In the average world this would not be appropriate but when you put tv and Beverly Hills together they seem to be able to get away with it. I’m surprised Tracy can dress like that and take over the Dubai project !


----------



## CeeJay

simone72 said:


> These are not your tipical realtors like you would say your tipical lawyers. They are wealthy people and tv personalities which alllows them  to dress however they want. In the average world this would not be appropriate but when you put tv and Beverly Hills together they seem to be able to get away with it. I’m surprised Tracy can dress like that and take over the Dubai project !


I finally watched the 1st show last night (we had taped it .. so that we can watch w/out those commercials) .. anyhow, OMG .. Tracy and her outfits are just SO TRAGIC!  However, some of you indicated that you were surprised at the sweater and boots .. remember, the show is filmed in our late Fall / Winter, and the past year .. it was rather chilly for LA!  BUT, BUT, BUT .. she's wearing high-heeled boots "attempting" to walk down those narrow (no hand-railing) stairs at the [GORGEOUS - IMO] House in Hills .. WTF????  Just based on the various open houses that the HB and I have gone to (especially those in the Hills), the Agents NEVER dress like her! 

.. and what was with Tracy and her Male co-worker at the Art Show???  Did anyone else get vibes of those two 'flirting' with each other (personally, the guy appeals to my big-toe .. NOT MY TYPE)!!!


----------



## haute okole

Jayne1 said:


> What does Beverly Hills Post Office mean, in terms of description and also the Flats he likes?


This is the Flats of Beverly Hills.  It is the area between Sunset and Santa Monica, adjacent to Downtown Beverly Hills. I took this picture from the Waldorf which is on the corner of Wilshire and Santa Monica. This is an older established neighborhood.  Beverly Hills PO is East of Beverly Hills and considered Los Angeles.   The address may have a BH zip code but for some reason considered LA.


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> I finally watched the 1st show last night (we had taped it .. so that we can watch w/out those commercials) .. anyhow, OMG .*. Tracy and her outfits are just SO TRAGIC! * However, some of you indicated that you were surprised at the sweater and boots .. remember, the show is filmed in our late Fall / Winter, and the past year .. it was rather chilly for LA!  BUT, BUT, BUT .. she's wearing high-heeled boots "attempting" to walk down those narrow (no hand-railing) stairs at the [GORGEOUS - IMO] House in Hills .. WTF????  Just based on the various open houses that the HB and I have gone to (especially those in the Hills), the Agents NEVER dress like her!
> 
> .. and what was with Tracy and her Male co-worker at the Art Show???  Did anyone else get vibes of those two 'flirting' with each other (personally, the guy appeals to my big-toe .. NOT MY TYPE)!!!




that is exactly how i describe her attire - tragic!   i want to go into her closet and burn all those teeny bopper sweaters of hers that look like she is wearing some toddlers clothes.  i don't know what was going on with her and the guy at the art show but she sure is thrilled with him.


----------



## Jayne1

haute okole said:


> This is the Flats of Beverly Hills.  It is the area between Sunset and Santa Monica, adjacent to Downtown Beverly Hills. I took this picture from the Waldorf which is on the corner of Wilshire and Santa Monica. This is an older established neighborhood.  Beverly Hills PO is East of Beverly Hills and considered Los Angeles.   The address may have a BH zip code but for some reason considered LA.


Thanks -- it seems like the agents know these are very desirable neighbourhoods.  More so than which others?


----------



## CeeJay

haute okole said:


> This is the Flats of Beverly Hills.  It is the area between Sunset and Santa Monica, adjacent to Downtown Beverly Hills. I took this picture from the Waldorf which is on the corner of Wilshire and Santa Monica. This is an older established neighborhood.  Beverly Hills PO is East of Beverly Hills and considered Los Angeles.   The address may have a BH zip code but for some reason considered LA.


YUP .. one of the interesting parts with this "PO Beverly Hills" area is that folks love to say that they are in "Beverly Hills", but in fact .. as you note, it is only a postal zip code.  Parts of the suburban Boston area had similar situations; for instance - my husband's parents lived in "Chestnut Hill" (different zip code) .. but in fact, it was still part of Brookline!


----------



## haute okole

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks -- it seems like the agents know these are very desirable neighbourhoods.  More so than which others?


I am not a real estate agent, but from a personal standpoint, if I could live any wear in LA, it would be the Flats or Manhattan/Hermosa Beach.  The Flats have huge lots, residents are not allowed to park in the streets, the streets are wide and downtown Beverly Hills is walking distance.  Everything is pretty, clean, and it is quiet for the most part.  The Flats is central to everything, the beach, the airport, Downtown LA, and  theater district.  A family friend bought their home in the 50’s for $135,000.  They live 4 doors down from Simon Cowell’s home on Palm.  Last time I checked Zillow, their home was valued at close to $9 million.  If you have the money, this is a great place to invest and live.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks -- it seems like the agents know these are very desirable neighbourhoods.  More so than which others?


HA - the Valley!!!  Although, the Brits have (on occasion) been in the Valley (of course - South of the 101 - as that is the more 'desirable' area).  One time, Josh Flag had to come to the Valley, and he whined about it FOREVER!


----------



## CeeJay

haute okole said:


> I am not a real estate agent, but from a personal standpoint, if I could live any wear in LA, it would be the Flats or Manhattan/Hermosa Beach.  The Flats have huge lots, residents are not allowed to park in the streets, the streets are wide and downtown Beverly Hills is walking distance.  Everything is pretty, clean, and it is quiet for the most part.  The Flats is central to everything, the beach, the airport, Downtown LA, and  theater district.  A family friend bought their home in the 50’s for $135,000.  They live 4 doors down from Simon Cowell’s home on Palm.  Last time I checked Zillow, their home was valued at close to $9 million.  If you have the money, this is a great place to invest and live.


OMG!!! .. $135,000???  If they were to sell it, it would be a tear-down .. that's the way it is out here and ESPECIALLY in that neighborhood!  My husband's uncle also had purchased his BH house (right on Rodeo Drive - but further North of the "shopping" area) way back in the day; alas - he never got to reap the benefits, but his widow sure did!  She lives right on the Pacific Ocean in one of those fancy Condo's in Mar Vista (personally, that would not appeal to me as you are too close to LAX)!!! 

As far as proximity to the Airport? - HA! .. sorry, had to laugh at that.  You see, one of the deceiving things about LA is that if you look at a map, yeah .. it doesn't look that far away.  BUT .. the TRAFFIC, TRAFFIC, TRAFFIC .. that's the unknown factor and even though one may be "just a few miles away" .. it could still take an hour to get to the Airport!  Heck, going from BH to Santa Monica?? .. easily takes an hour (well - okay, my HB may get their quicker given his BOSTON driving)!!!


----------



## bag-princess

haute okole said:


> I am not a real estate agent, but from a personal standpoint, if I could live any wear in LA, it would be the Flats or Manhattan/Hermosa Beach.  The Flats have huge lots, residents are not allowed to park in the streets, the streets are wide *and downtown Beverly Hills is walking distance. * Everything is pretty, clean, and it is quiet for the most part.  The Flats is central to everything, the beach, the airport, Downtown LA, and  theater district.  A family friend bought their home in the 50’s for $135,000.  They live 4 doors down from Simon Cowell’s home on Palm.  Last time I checked Zillow, their home was valued at close to $9 million.  If you have the money, this is a great place to invest and live.




is that were all the shopping is - the $$$ designer boutiques?


----------



## haute okole

Yes, Downtown Beverly Hills includes Rodeo Drive and all the amazing restaurants including Spagos, Mastros, etc.  As for the traffic, it is tragic everywhere in LA.  Having an electric car helps because we get access to the HOV lanes.

I certainly hope they don’t sell their house.  They have a HUGE family and the house is a beautiful colonial classic.  It would be such a shame.

Edit: I stand corrected, my friend’s house is now worth $12 million +.  Wow, a $3 million increase in just a few years.  Location, location, location.


----------



## Jayne1

haute okole said:


> I am not a real estate agent, but from a personal standpoint, if I could live any wear in LA, it would be the Flats or Manhattan/Hermosa Beach.  The Flats have huge lots, residents are not allowed to park in the streets, the streets are wide and downtown Beverly Hills is walking distance.  Everything is pretty, clean, and it is quiet for the most part.  The Flats is central to everything, the beach, the airport, Downtown LA, and  theater district.  A family friend bought their home in the 50’s for $135,000.  They live 4 doors down from Simon Cowell’s home on Palm.  Last time I checked Zillow, their home was valued at close to $9 million.  If you have the money, this is a great place to invest and live.


Residents are not allowed to park in the streets, but what about visitors? Can they park in the street when they come to visit?  Or does everyone have quadruple wide driveways for extra cars? 

I realize LA is not exactly a walkable city (which is very important to me) so where do all the cars go?


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> is that were all the shopping is - the $$$ designer boutiques?


Those are where all the high-end boutiques are, yes .. but trust me, there is a LOT of other shopping places here in LA and environs (heck - I could likely do a tour on that)!!!  Honestly, the only time I would be on Rodeo was if a friend was in town and I would then meet them and take them around.  A lot of the big retail stores are close by as well on Wilshire (Neiman Marcus, Saks Fifth Avenue, etc. - and the former Barneys NY - still miss that)!  Personally, I'm more of a "boutique" person .. have really pared down since moving here from Boston!


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> Residents are not allowed to park in the streets, but what about visitors? Can they park in the street when they come to visit?  Or does everyone have quadruple wide driveways for extra cars?
> 
> I realize LA is not exactly a walkable city (which is very important to me) so where do all the cars go?


Good question .. not sure about BH, but there are plenty of places where you cannot park on the street because the police complain that someone could be hiding behind your car.  When we lived in Pasadena, you had to get a "Visitor" Parking pass and they HAD to park in one of the lots or w/in our Garage .. not on the street!


----------



## haute okole

Grandpa has a huge curved driveway that can accommodate about 10 cars.  Whenever we visit, we must park in the driveway.


----------



## Coco.lover

OMG that agent Michelle was a tough negotiator.


----------



## Coco.lover

You seem to know a ton about LA. I lived there while in college and have been wanting to move back. 8 years ago when I left Valley Village wasn't that great. How is it now? They have some renovated apartments for sale with a good price. I've lived in Burbank and WeHo back in the day and honestly wanted to buy in the Santa Monica but prices are insane. 


CeeJay said:


> Good question .. not sure about BH, but there are plenty of places where you cannot park on the street because the police complain that someone could be hiding behind your car.  When we lived in Pasadena, you had to get a "Visitor" Parking pass and they HAD to park in one of the lots or w/in our Garage .. not on the street!


----------



## simone72

I found last nights show long and boring so many commercials and they constantly repeat the scenes. I love the razor house it 
seems like they give a lot more airtime to the properties now than they do to the realtors. Traceys former house is gorgeous wow I wonder if she actually got $24 mil asking price ?
She has become insufferable tho I used to really like her last season. This season with all that glam and she’s so loud not crazy about that I’m surprised her clients can focus on the house at all! Did anyone think that all those people that came in the open house for the Brit’s were really from when they gave out the water bottles at Runyon park? I mean they were the same people but it seemed so scripted to me.


----------



## swags

simone72 said:


> I found last nights show long and boring so many commercials and they constantly repeat the scenes. I love the razor house it
> seems like they give a lot more airtime to the properties now than they do to the realtors. Traceys former house is gorgeous wow I wonder if she actually got $24 mil asking price ?
> She has become insufferable tho I used to really like her last season. This season with all that glam and she’s so loud not crazy about that I’m surprised her clients can focus on the house at all! Did anyone think that all those people that came in the open house for the Brit’s were really from when they gave out the water bottles at Runyon park? I mean they were the same people but it seemed so scripted to me.


I was curious about the Runyan people too. I’m guessing they agreed to  show up and be on camera. I actually liked that house but the price was very high, it had no yard and appeared to be on top of the neighbors.
Tracy’s house is beautiful.


----------



## luckylove

simone72 said:


> I found last nights show long and boring so many commercials and they constantly repeat the scenes. I love the razor house it
> seems like they give a lot more airtime to the properties now than they do to the realtors. Traceys former house is gorgeous wow I wonder if she actually got $24 mil asking price ?
> She has become insufferable tho I used to really like her last season. This season with all that glam and she’s so loud not crazy about that I’m surprised her clients can focus on the house at all! Did anyone think that all those people that came in the open house for the Brit’s were really from when they gave out the water bottles at Runyon park? I mean they were the same people but it seemed so scripted to me.



From what I remember, Tracey sold her home for 20m. She sold it to a couple and the husband manages a hedge fund based in San Fran. The husband is from a very wealthy family in Asia.  I think the wife may have been a doctor, but I would need to look that up to be sure.


----------



## CeeJay

Coco.lover said:


> You seem to know a ton about LA. I lived there while in college and have been wanting to move back. 8 years ago when I left Valley Village wasn't that great. How is it now? They have some renovated apartments for sale with a good price. I've lived in Burbank and WeHo back in the day and honestly wanted to buy in the Santa Monica but prices are insane.


Yeah, surprisingly I know a fair amount .. but I've only lived in the LA area since 2013, when my company wanted someone to be on the West Coast as we had some big clients who were not pleased that everything was East Coast based, in addition to expansion in the Asia-Pacific markets.  

As such, before moving out here, I did a lot of research on the various places .. we ended up in Pasadena originally (which I LOVE), but after selling our Condo in Boston, we wanted to buy .. and Pasadena is not cheap AT ALL!  So, we ended up here in the Valley and while I do love our house (a real-deal Mid-Century Modern home) .. and my backyard pool, I absolutely HATE, HATE, HATE the Valley (at least where I am)!  The Valley is, in general, going to be cheaper but it's getting more expensive by the day!  Valley Village has changed quite a bit since you lived there, and they have been tearing down and rebuilding just like many other parts of LA.  In general, the "best" places in the Valley are:  Studio City (Valley Village is North of Studio City), Sherman Oaks and then Woodland Hills (although, WH is called the "Furnace" for a reason .. it is THE HOTTEST part of the Valley)!!!  

Obviously, a big part of the equation is where you would be working because trust me .. commuting on the freeways out here (especially the 101 or 405) is just a killer .. I couldn't do it!


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> How is Tracy wearing all these heavy knits, leather skirts and knee high suede boots in LA?
> She looks ridiculous.


I sweat (glisten ) just looking at her!


----------



## bag-princess

any of you guys know if tracy's house sold? and did she get the $24 million she thought it was worth??


----------



## luckylove

bag-princess said:


> any of you guys know if tracy's house sold? and did she get the $24 million she thought it was worth??



I read that it sold for 20 million to a hedge fund guy out of San Fran.


----------



## bag-princess

luckylove said:


> I read that it sold for 20 million to a hedge fund guy out of San Fran.



wow- thank you!


----------



## Coco.lover

I'll be working from home but they have an office in Century City. I also don't like the valley, I lived in Burbank and Near the Grove during my college years. But I want to buy and not rent.  Ideally I would buy in Brentwood or Palisades but thats out of the budget for now. I was just there before the world turned upside down, looking but wasn't even thinking valley village so didn't look. 


CeeJay said:


> Yeah, surprisingly I know a fair amount .. but I've only lived in the LA area since 2013, when my company wanted someone to be on the West Coast as we had some big clients who were not pleased that everything was East Coast based, in addition to expansion in the Asia-Pacific markets.
> 
> As such, before moving out here, I did a lot of research on the various places .. we ended up in Pasadena originally (which I LOVE), but after selling our Condo in Boston, we wanted to buy .. and Pasadena is not cheap AT ALL!  So, we ended up here in the Valley and while I do love our house (a real-deal Mid-Century Modern home) .. and my backyard pool, I absolutely HATE, HATE, HATE the Valley (at least where I am)!  The Valley is, in general, going to be cheaper but it's getting more expensive by the day!  Valley Village has changed quite a bit since you lived there, and they have been tearing down and rebuilding just like many other parts of LA.  In general, the "best" places in the Valley are:  Studio City (Valley Village is North of Studio City), Sherman Oaks and then Woodland Hills (although, WH is called the "Furnace" for a reason .. it is THE HOTTEST part of the Valley)!!!
> 
> Obviously, a big part of the equation is where you would be working because trust me .. commuting on the freeways out here (especially the 101 or 405) is just a killer .. I couldn't do it!


----------



## kemilia

swags said:


> My husband just commented on her clothes and he usually doesn’t notice.


Same here--my BF looks at her and just says "why does she dress like that?" Last night's black negligee-dress was not a good look, though her hair was ok. The dangly earrings constantly getting caught up in her hair drove me nuts.


----------



## TC1

There were no new properties this episode which made it pretty boring. I hope we don't have to spend this whole season at the razor house


----------



## kemilia

TC1 said:


> There were no new properties this episode which made it pretty boring. I hope we don't have to spend this whole season at the razor house


I agree, we've seen enough. btw--the garage was crazy!!


----------



## CeeJay

kemilia said:


> Same here--my BF looks at her and just says "why does she dress like that?" Last night's black negligee-dress was not a good look, though her hair was ok. The dangly earrings constantly getting caught up in her hair drove me nuts.


HA - my Husband said to me "why is she wearing Lingerie outside of her dress?" ..   .. and that whole scene with David & Tracy??? .. where she "tells the truth"? .. WOW!  We were always taught to not speak badly about your competition, but I guess (?) it's okay to do so in the Real Estate world?  I find that super tacky, and then when Altman "invites" himself into the discussion .. WHO ASKED HIM???  That BS would never fly with me!!

Personally, the Razor house is not my cup-of-tea at all.  I find the interior (and furniture) to be very "cold" and no way would I want various folks "flying" over or near my house!


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> HA - my Husband said to me "why is she wearing Lingerie outside of her dress?" ..   .. and that whole scene with David & Tracy??? .. where she "tells the truth"? .. WOW!  We were always taught to not speak badly about your competition, but I guess (?) it's okay to do so in the Real Estate world?  I find that super tacky, and then when Altman "invites" himself into the discussion .. WHO ASKED HIM???  That BS would never fly with me!!
> 
> Personally, the Razor house is not my cup-of-tea at all.  I find the interior (and furniture) to be very "cold" and no way would I want various folks "flying" over or near my house!





girl please tell me when did tracy become the big bad girl that you don't want to mess with???  i missed that episode because i don't understand why josh was trying to prop her up as "the one" that was going to make david shake in his boots. puh-lease!    i am with you - that BS would have ended right there.

the razor house is not something i would spend any money on!   like you it was just cold and no personality at all to me.


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> HA - my Husband said to me "why is she wearing Lingerie outside of her dress?" ..   .. and that whole scene with David & Tracy??? .. where she "tells the truth"? .. WOW!  We were always taught to not speak badly about your competition, but I guess (?) it's okay to do so in the Real Estate world?  I find that super tacky, and then when Altman "invites" himself into the discussion .. WHO ASKED HIM???  That BS would never fly with me!!
> 
> Personally, the Razor house is not my cup-of-tea at all.  I find the interior (and furniture) to be very "cold" and no way would I want various folks "flying" over or near my house!


Not only, you have paragliders over your head but the property faces a public trail.
it is weird that Alicia bought this property maybe it is just an investment. There are so many better properties in La Jolla, imo.


----------



## kemilia

CeeJay said:


> HA - my Husband said to me "why is she wearing Lingerie outside of her dress?" ..   .. and that whole scene with David & Tracy??? .. where she "tells the truth"? .. WOW!  We were always taught to not speak badly about your competition, but I guess (?) it's okay to do so in the Real Estate world?  I find that super tacky, and then when Altman "invites" himself into the discussion .. WHO ASKED HIM???  That BS would never fly with me!!
> 
> Personally, the Razor house is not my cup-of-tea at all.  I find the interior (and furniture) to be very "cold" and no way would I want various folks "flying" over or near my house!


The hang gliders would be a neg for me if I had that kinda dough for a home.

And as for the razor house--is it "me"? Nope. But I would take it if I could because it is SO not me and enjoy it for a while. Plus I would wander around the garage and just yell "WOW!" over and over. Really loudly too.


----------



## Rouge H

Josh driving around in that garrish Rolls Royce- right up his alley he’s a show-stir.


----------



## limom

this is my favorite crazy house in SD.








						Mushroom House
					

Explore the Mushroom House, one of the most bizarre homes in America located at the bottom of a nice hike in La Jolla, San Diego




					hiddensandiego.net
				



The views are to die for and it is truly unique, imo.


----------



## swags

Tracy really wasn’t on this episode and I think the show is better without her. They should let her go.


----------



## swags

The houses last night left a lot to be desired. Im trying to recall if there was even one that I liked. I guess the one with the roof top was pretty but I wasn’t crazy about the sunken living room or the decor.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> The houses last night left a lot to be desired. Im trying to recall if there was even one that I liked. I guess the one with the roof top was pretty but *I wasn’t crazy about the sunken living room or the decor.*




i HATED it!!  that is just so out of style and i would not pay that kind of money with that feature!


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> i HATED it!!  that is just so out of style and i would not pay that kind of money with that feature!


You can just picture Mike and Carol Brady sitting in there.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> You can just picture Mike and Carol Brady sitting in there.


----------



## Rockerchic

kemilia said:


> Same here--my BF looks at her and just says "why does she dress like that?" Last night's black negligee-dress was not a good look, though her hair was ok. The dangly earrings constantly getting caught up in her hair drove me nuts.


Hubby and I were commenting as well. She needs a stylist STAT.


----------



## kemilia

swags said:


> Tracy really wasn’t on this episode and I think the show is better without her. They should let her go.


And I was disappointed with no Tracy--I look forward to the bad outfits!


----------



## kemilia

Rockerchic said:


> Hubby and I were commenting as well. She needs a stylist STAT.


But she has one! And that is the result.


----------



## Rockerchic

kemilia said:


> But she has one! And that is the result.


Yikes!!


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> But she has one! And that is the result.




something tells me that tracy has "a stylist" because that is expected of her but when it comes down to it she is the one that is picking out those awful outfits she is wearing weekly!


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> You can just picture Mike and Carol Brady sitting in there.


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> something tells me that tracy has "a stylist" because that is expected of her but when it comes down to it she is the one that is picking out those awful outfits she is wearing weekly!


You are probably right, no one can tell her what to do. Remember that green sweater from a season ago--it looked like it was eating her. And why does she have to make a big deal about her "girls" not going to be on camera--like who was demanding that? I don't CARE about their kids--I care about the houses!


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> You are probably right, no one can tell her what to do. Remember that green sweater from a season ago--it looked like it was eating her. And why does she have to make a big deal about her "girls" not going to be on camera--like who was demanding that? I don't CARE about their kids--I care about the houses!




oh my goodness that sweater was one of the worst!!!  how can she NOT see how bad those things look? 
and you are so right - nobody is waiting for a glimpse of her girls but for some reason she keeps trying to make it happen.


----------



## Jayne1

I don't really care what Tracy wears.  I do care that she brings her assistant with her and the assistant seems to offer very little in the way of real estate skills.  So, what's her purpose?

Also, I'm liking some of the smaller, less expensive houses this season. Those Razor type houses, all glass and remote locations, where you need a car and a few hours to get anywhere don't appeal to me at all.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I don't really care what Tracy wears.  I do care that she brings her assistant with her and the assistant seems to offer very little in the way of real estate skills.  So, what's her purpose?
> 
> Also, I'm liking some of the smaller, less expensive houses this season. Those Razor type houses, all glass and remote locations, where you need a car and a few hours to get anywhere don't appeal to me at all.


The razor house is not far from LaJolla Village. While I would not walk it is merely a five minutes drive.
I also liked the small Pasadena house for 900k at most.
It had really great potential, was private and had a good lot. It was missing a pool though.
As far as Tracy’s assistant, she most likely does all the paperwork.
Speaking of Tracy, her house was reallly liveable and pretty in a premium neighborhood.
I don’t get why she would sell as she did not make any money and can very comfortably afford the house.
Josh needs to work out, he looks skinny fat and out of shape, imo. His husband is really good looking too...
Agree with everyone with the sunken sitting area. What a hazard. Plus the couches were hideous.
The house itself was super nice but that price tag is insane, imo.


----------



## kemilia

limom said:


> The razor house is not far from LaJolla Village. While I would not walk it is merely a five minutes drive.
> I also liked the small Pasadena house for 900k at most.
> It had really great potential, was private and had a good lot. It was missing a pool though.
> As far as Tracy’s assistant, she most likely does all the paperwork.
> Speaking of Tracy, her house was reallly liveable and pretty in a premium neighborhood.
> I don’t get why she would sell as she did not make any money and can very comfortably afford the house.
> Josh needs to work out, he looks skinny fat and out of shape, imo. His husband is really good looking too...
> Agree with everyone with the sunken sitting area. What a hazard. Plus the couches were hideous.
> The house itself was super nice but that price tag is insane, imo.


Skinny fat--perfect! Hadn't heard that phrase before but it fits him.

And Heather (Altman's wife) looks like she's stopped with the PS, by which I mean she pretty much looks the same as before, which is what it is.

I do love the Brits--their style, demeanor, looks, attitude--these 2 I would love to work with (if I had a multi-million house--which I do not). 

Wasn't Erick Ecklund supposed to be on this season?


----------



## limom

kemilia said:


> Skinny fat--perfect! Hadn't heard that phrase before but it fits him.
> 
> And Heather (Altman's wife) looks like she's stopped with the PS, by which I mean she pretty much looks the same as before, which is what it is.
> 
> I do love the Brits--their style, demeanor, looks, attitude--these 2 I would love to work with (if I had a multi-million house--which I do not).
> 
> Wasn't Erick Ecklund supposed to be on this season?


Apparently, next episode. I can’t wait. His husband is so dreamy too.


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> Not only, you have paragliders over your head but the property faces a public trail.
> it is weird that Alicia bought this property maybe it is just an investment. There are so many better properties in La Jolla, imo.


RIGHT??? .. just doesn't seem to fit her personality, but what would I know!!!  

Yeah, while you have a great view of the Ocean, no way would I want various people being able to look inside my house (via Trail or Paragliding) - NO WAY!!!  I suppose she could have bought it as an investment, but they seemed to have a hard enough time selling it the first time, not sure how it would go for a 2nd round!  

TOTALLY agree that there are SO MANY other properties in La Jolla that are much more attractive in many ways!


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> this is my favorite crazy house in SD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom House
> 
> 
> Explore the Mushroom House, one of the most bizarre homes in America located at the bottom of a nice hike in La Jolla, San Diego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hiddensandiego.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The views are to die for and it is truly unique, imo.


LOVE THIS!!! .. didn't know about it, but now I'm going to check it out (I'm a huge fan of 'different' architectural styles)!  I wonder if there are tours  -or-  current residents?  Alas, in my younger years I would have for sure done the trail trek but boy-oh-boy, no way can I do it now (dog-gone arthritis)!!  Thanks for this!!


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> LOVE THIS!!! .. didn't know about it, but now I'm going to check it out (I'm a huge fan of 'different' architectural styles)!  I wonder if there are tours  -or-  current residents?  Alas, in my younger years I would have for sure done the trail trek but boy-oh-boy, no way can I do it now (dog-gone arthritis)!!  Thanks for this!!


It is amazing. It is right off Scripps  Institute of oceanography and you can see it from the beach below.
There is some type of elevator to get back on the road.
If I ever win the lotto, this house would be mine.
Plus, the surfer boys there are really, really pretty...


----------



## Jayne1

You know the house that Tracy sold for the couple who said they are never home?  It was lovely and under 2 million. I really liked it.

Anyway, they talked about one of the selling points being able to walk up some stone steps to sit outside and enjoy a coffee.  Listen, that coffee would have spilled so much by the time I walked up the stairs, there would be not much left to enjoy. So that was not a selling point for me.  lol


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> You know the house that Tracy sold for the couple who said they are never home?  It was lovely and under 2 million. I really liked it.
> 
> Anyway, they talked about one of the selling points being able to walk up some stone steps to sit outside and enjoy a coffee.  Listen, that coffee would have spilled so much by the time I walked up the stairs, there would be not much left to enjoy. So that was not a selling point for me.  lol


I liked that house too but I really dislike driving in that area. One drink too many and you end up on somebody’s roof.


----------



## Jayne1

Question for those in the LA neighbourhood.

Josh showed a lady a house in Roxbury Park (she didn't like it) but she commented on the green lawns. Don’t you have a water problem? Those lawns looked like they belonged in the UK or at least a state that gets more rain.

At the end of the hour, they showed a house that wasn't staged.  It was mostly empty.  I liked that!  I could focus on the house and not the furniture.  Even that razor house would look less special without all the furniture. Unless Alicia got them to include the furniture in with the price, but still, it wasn't a house for real people, IMO.


----------



## simone72

bag-princess said:


> something tells me that tracy has "a stylist" because that is expected of her but when it comes down to it she is the one that is picking out those awful outfits she is wearing weekly!


Tracy looks like she’s trying too hard especially now that she’s divorced she looks like on the prowl. Her stylist is much younger super thin and wears same kind of clothes but she’s a stylist not a realtor lol


----------



## kemilia

limom said:


> Apparently, next episode. I can’t wait. His husband is so dreamy too.


 Yes, dreamy is the perfect word to describe his hubby. Hope he makes a couple of appearances at least.


----------



## bag-princess

simone72 said:


> *Tracy looks like she’s trying too hard especially now that she’s divorced she looks like on the prowl.* Her stylist is much younger super thin and wears same kind of clothes but she’s a stylist not a realtor lol





and she acts like it too!!  did you see her last wee try horribly to crack that joke about how she was "available" when the lady was telling her about her brother!   i was SMH because she seemed so desperate to have some attention.


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> and she acts like it too!!  did you see her last wee try horribly to crack that joke about how she was "available" when the lady was telling her about her brother!   i was SMH because she seemed so desperate to have some attention.


Tracy always comes across as desperate, imo. As I remember her husband was pretty darn hot and that breakup (whatever caused it, dunno) has to weigh on her.

She is really grating but like I've said before--her outfits make an episode.


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> Yes, dreamy is the perfect word to describe his hubby. Hope he makes a couple of appearances at least.




Derek is really one of those people who likes to stay in the background and let Freddy be Freddy.  unlike Josh's husband who loves the spotlight and would love as much as he can get!   Derek can still seem  uncomfortable on camera sometimes even now but i love seeing them together.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> and she acts like it too!!  did you see her last wee try horribly to crack that joke about how she was "available" when the lady was telling her about her brother!   i was SMH because she seemed so desperate to have some attention.


I can’t imagine how hard it would be for Tracy to find a date in youth and beauty obsessed LA.
Did she say why she divorced?


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> Derek is really one of those people who likes to stay in the background and let Freddy be Freddy.  unlike Josh's husband who loves the spotlight and would love as much as he can get!   Derek can still seem  uncomfortable on camera sometimes even now but i love seeing them together.


Derek will be the next Gage. Mark my words. I’ll give the relationship 2years max.


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> Tracy always comes across as desperate, imo. As I remember her husband was pretty darn hot and that breakup (whatever caused it, dunno) has to weigh on her.
> 
> She is really grating but like I've said before--*her outfits make an episode.*




you are so right about that!!     but honestly they are more like costumes sometimes and she is in character for a play!


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Derek will be the next Gage. Mark my words. I’ll give the relationship 2years max.




omg please don't say that!!!!    they have been married since 2013 which is a long time in that business.  i pleaded and begged jeffrey (as i screamed to my tv of course)  NOT to get involved with him because i could not stand him from the get-go!!   it was instant dislike.  and the longer he was on the more i knew i was right.   i can't remember ever feeling anything like that with derek but nothing surprises me.


----------



## TC1

^^ I agree..and now that they have the twins..I see them together long term


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> ^^ I agree..and now that they have the twins..I see them together long term




that is what i think too.  gage was after jeff and the money and position he could get from him.  that is why he pressed and pressed so much for them to have a baby together.  he is no different from these young girls that do the same to men.


----------



## anabanana745

I really liked the two Josh’s colisting. It’s fun to see them getting along.


----------



## bag-princess

Wow!!! Fredrick just posted this on his FB page! Another gorgeous home!


----------



## bisbee

I also see Fredrick and Derek together for a long time...I think they have said they want more children.


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> Wow!!! Fredrick just posted this on his FB page! Another gorgeous home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777737


In Bel Air no less?!?! .. how nice!  

You know that, I kind of get why Altman is pissed .. Frederik can't expect to just come out and that everyone is going to "help" him?!?!  It's a competitive world, and if Frederik wants to make LA his place of business, then he's going to have to LEARN the area, the people, etc. -- JUST like he did in NYC.  He shouldn't expect any handouts ..


----------



## swags

The Frederik scene with Altman, very staged. It was like a Young and the Restless scene!


----------



## luckylove

swags said:


> The Frederik scene with Altman, very staged. It was like a Young and the Restless scene!



Agreed! It was the first thing my Dh said when watching it!


----------



## simone72

I watched WWHL w Andy Cohen right after and Tracy admittted she’s dating her trainer. If it’s the one she’s training with on Instagram check him out @ericanderson33 
He looks young


----------



## limom

simone72 said:


> I watched WWHL w Andy Cohen right after and Tracy admittted she’s dating her trainer. If it’s the one she’s training with on Instagram check him out @ericanderson33
> He looks young


Good for her! 


Her first hubby was a looker too...


----------



## TC1

Damn


----------



## bag-princess

simone72 said:


> I watched WWHL w Andy Cohen right after and Tracy admittted she’s dating her trainer. If it’s the one she’s training with on Instagram check him out @ericanderson33
> He looks young




i am no surprised!  from the way she was hinting - no she came right out and said how she was so available to one of the people she was showing houses to about her brother she has been trying to get hooked up with someone!


----------



## CeeJay

The "Summer" version of InStyle magazine has shots of Alicia Keys in the La Jolla "Razor" house!  Kind of can't see her in that house, but I guess they liked it enough to buy it!!


----------



## Jayne1

I liked that Holmby house and I think it was a good deal at 5 million, give or take.

I liked that there was no ridiculous grass that I could see, but lots of nice foliage. And I like that the house wasn't staged, although Josh seemed to think his buyer wasn't smart enough to imagine what the house could look like, but I appreciate not being distracted by expensive furniture that's not mine.

Just never liked a garage door that is the first thing you notice when you drive by.

Anyway, I suspect she bought the house and then filmed it.  Felt scripted.


----------



## bag-princess

Anyone out west know if Tracy was able to sell the house from last weeks show?


----------



## lulilu

According to tonight's show, she sold it.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> According to tonight's show, she sold it.




Thank you! I missed some of the beginning few minutes.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Who’s the celebrity that bought the house Tracey was selling that wanted the $100,000 landscaping?


----------



## swags

The only house I really liked was the Long Beach house that Flagg was showing. Just needed some updates especially the kitchen.


----------



## limom

The Long Beach House was great. It would make a great Bed and b’fast, imo.
Tracey has phenomenal figures and beautiful legs.
Who knew under those weird fashion is a beautiful woman?


----------



## Jayne1

Chanel4Eva said:


> Who’s the celebrity that bought the house Tracey was selling that wanted the $100,000 landscaping?


That felt very scripted to me.

They wanted a scene where there was some negotiating going on and had them haggle over trees the buyer obviously could afford.

Anyway, I'd love to know names too!


----------



## Jayne1

I'm a bit back and forth with this show.  I record it and sometimes old episodes come on so I may be asking about old news.

Did Tracey ever sell that property for the impossible seller who wouldn't let anyone touch anything? She spent a lot of money (her own money I think) on sushi and cigars to get the listing, but I haven't heard if she found a buyer.


----------



## kemilia

limom said:


> The Long Beach House was great. It would make a great Bed and b’fast, imo.
> Tracey has phenomenal figures and beautiful legs.
> Who knew under those weird fashion is a beautiful woman?


And she's very attractive too, it's just that voice ...  But I feel RE is probably pretty rough out there and she has to come across as strong and feisty. I think she would look better if she toned down the clothing, go more casual, the shoes she wears make it look like she's wearing her mom's heels for dress-up time, tromping around on the driveways, lawns--she will take a bad tumble someday.


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> The Long Beach House was great. It would make a great Bed and b’fast, imo.
> Tracey has phenomenal figures and beautiful legs.
> Who knew under those weird fashion is a beautiful woman?


I LOVED  LOVED  LOVED  that Long Beach house!!!  Loved the architecture, it's RIGHT on the Ocean, that YARD .. super rare to have a yard that big (kind of reminded me of beach properties back East) and all the details!  It was interesting what Flagg said though in regards to the bedrooms .. and that the more bedrooms, the better the resale value?!?! .. huh????  I can see having an extra bedroom for a guest stay, but why build so many bedrooms when it's just 2 people; that makes no sense to me!

LMAO at Flagg driving Bobby's Range Rover and it giving him directions!  I guess he's not used to "modern" cars .. TOO FUNNY!


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> I'm a bit back and forth with this show.  I record it and sometimes old episodes come on so I may be asking about old news.
> 
> Did Tracey ever sell that property for the impossible seller who wouldn't let anyone touch anything? She spent a lot of money (her own money I think) on sushi and cigars to get the listing, but I haven't heard if she found a buyer.


I've been wondering that myself; my god .. that man is a total a$$hole!!!  Sometimes, it's not worth dealing with someone like that .. when I had my own Management Consulting/IT Business, I had a Client who was just so difficult that after 2 weeks, I told him "no more".  He never got the project done because no one could do it!


----------



## CeeJay

kemilia said:


> And she's very attractive too, it's just that voice ...  But I feel RE is probably pretty rough out there and she has to come across as strong and feisty. I think she would look better if she toned down the clothing, go more casual, the shoes she wears make it look like she's wearing her mom's heels for dress-up time, tromping around on the driveways, lawns--she will take a bad tumble someday.


Get this .. my HUSBAND said "hey - look at the soles of her boots, they look like they've never been worn" (they were the white boots she had on when she was in the office).  Dog-gone-it-all .. HE WAS right!  So, then when she was at the Malibu showing (of the jerk's house, etc.) and got her heel stuck .. 'lo and behold, brand new Louboutins!


----------



## CeeJay

Just saw this in the LA Times (article dated Feb-2020); Scott Gillen is  -

"_Gillen is listing the home through Unvarnished, a new real estate brokerage he formed from his design and development company UnvarnishedCo by partnering with Side, a real estate technology firm_."

.. so, it looks like Tracey got the boot too!

https://www.latimes.com/business/re...o, developer Scott,enclave called “The Case.”


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> Just saw this in the LA Times (article dated Feb-2020); Scott Gillen is  -
> 
> "_Gillen is listing the home through Unvarnished, a new real estate brokerage he formed from his design and development company UnvarnishedCo by partnering with Side, a real estate technology firm_."
> 
> *.. so, it looks like Tracey got the boot too!*
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/business/real-estate/story/2020-02-04/scott-gillen-slaps-100-million-price-tag-on-his-latest-creation-in-malibu#:~:text=Three years ago, developer Scott,enclave called “The Case.”


----------



## bag-princess

well riddle me this...........where in the hell is Fredrick???  i want to see him wheeling and dealing like he was in new york.  not arguing with josh and his plastic wife!  and then blubbering in his office over it!   i want to see some high kicking and deal making!


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Just saw this in the LA Times (article dated Feb-2020); Scott Gillen is  -
> 
> "_Gillen is listing the home through Unvarnished, a new real estate brokerage he formed from his design and development company UnvarnishedCo by partnering with Side, a real estate technology firm_."
> 
> .. so, it looks like Tracey got the boot too!
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/business/real-estate/story/2020-02-04/scott-gillen-slaps-100-million-price-tag-on-his-latest-creation-in-malibu#:~:text=Three years ago, developer Scott,enclave called “The Case.”


I guess we knew that would happen.  She wasn't his first pick, not even his second.

Did she really spend her own money on trying to get the listing?  What a waste.  Spending money on a rich guy.  Should have donated the money to charity.


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> well riddle me this...........where in the hell is Fredrick???  i want to see him wheeling and dealing like he was in new york.  not arguing with josh and his plastic wife!  and then blubbering in his office over it!   i want to see some high kicking and deal making!


I am NOT a fan of Fredrick and I sincerely hope that they DO NOT feature him on this show AT ALL!  I kind of understand Altman's issue with Fredrick moving to LA as Fredrick was not honest with them and the 2 of them DO work for the same company!


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> I guess we knew that would happen.  She wasn't his first pick, not even his second.
> 
> Did she really spend her own money on trying to get the listing?  What a waste.  Spending money on a rich guy.  Should have donated the money to charity.


.. and get this, the dude used to be a stuntman!!!  Like I said, sometimes you just should walk away ..


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> I am NOT a fan of Fredrick and I sincerely hope that they DO NOT feature him on this show AT ALL!  I kind of understand Altman's issue with Fredrick moving to LA as Fredrick was not honest with them and the 2 of them DO work for the same company!


----------



## baghagg

CeeJay said:


> I LOVED  LOVED  LOVED  that Long Beach house!!!  Loved the architecture, it's RIGHT on the Ocean, that YARD .. super rare to have a yard that big (kind of reminded me of beach properties back East) and all the details!  It was interesting what Flagg said though in regards to the bedrooms .. and that the more bedrooms, the better the resale value?!?! .. huh????  I can see having an extra bedroom for a guest stay, but why build so many bedrooms when it's just 2 people; that makes no sense to me!
> 
> LMAO at Flagg driving Bobby's Range Rover and it giving him directions!  I guess he's not used to "modern" cars .. TOO FUNNY!



Your observation about that Long Beach house reminding you of the homes back East is spot on!  I live in an eastern beach town where so many houses were/are large with plenty of property right on the beach!

Here in the northeast, it would be real estate sacrilege to get rid of bedrooms (I have a friend who removed one in her home and replaced it with a bigger bathroom and paid for it at closing time - figuratively as well as literally).  That Long Beach House was so huge to have only 3 bedrooms and when that homeowner revealed she never lived there, it meant her parents bought it just for themselves seemingly.  I think it was over 5,000 square feet!


----------



## baghagg

CeeJay said:


> Get this .. my HUSBAND said "hey - look at the soles of her boots, they look like they've never been worn" (they were the white boots she had on when she was in the office).  Dog-gone-it-all .. HE WAS right!  So, then when she was at the Malibu showing (of the jerk's house, etc.) and got her heel stuck .. 'lo and behold, brand new Louboutins!


Lol I noticed the exact same thing!  She had her feet up on the desk while wearing those boots and you could see underneath that they have never touched the ground lol


----------



## baghagg

CeeJay said:


> I am NOT a fan of Fredrick and I sincerely hope that they DO NOT feature him on this show AT ALL!  I kind of understand Altman's issue with Fredrick moving to LA as Fredrick was not honest with them and the 2 of them DO work for the same company!


I can't stand him, so not looking forward to him and all his weird quirks infiltrating this LA series, I hope he stays in NY


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> I am NOT a fan of Fredrick and I sincerely hope that they DO NOT feature him on this show AT ALL!  I kind of understand Altman's issue with Fredrick moving to LA as Fredrick was not honest with them and the 2 of them DO work for the same company!


I like Fred very much -- in New York.


----------



## CeeJay

baghagg said:


> Your observation about that Long Beach house reminding you of the homes back East is spot on!  I live in an eastern beach town where so many houses were/are large with plenty of property right on the beach!
> 
> Here in the northeast, it would be real estate sacrilege to get rid of bedrooms (I have a friend who removed one in her home and replaced it with a bigger bathroom and paid for it at closing time - figuratively as well as literally).  That Long Beach House was so huge to have only 3 bedrooms and when that homeowner revealed she never lived there, it meant her parents bought it just for themselves seemingly.  I think it was over 5,000 square feet!


I grew up in Connecticut, and my Aunt had a Beach house on the CT shoreline, so I know exactly what you are talking about!  While the Pacific is much "prettier" than the Atlantic, I kind of miss seeing some of those old homes (and yards) as opposed to modern "boxes" out here.  Oh well .. 

Yes! .. I thought "huh?" when she said that her parents purchased the property after she left for College -- okay?!?!  However, I have a friend who had this HUGE Queen Anne Victorian in Marblehead, MA .. and it was just her, so .. I guess some folks just like a big house!


----------



## Jayne1

Saw the episode where Altman gets a listing for a house that the owners never lived in. It comes with the staged looking furniture. Apparently the owners don't want to live there because of construction next door and they have other homes. They're willing to sell quickly and at a huge loss.

What do you think the real story is?


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Saw the episode where Altman gets a listing for a house that the owners never lived in. It comes with the staged looking furniture. Apparently the owners don't want to live there because of construction next door and they have other homes. They're willing to sell quickly and at a huge loss.
> 
> *What do you think the real story is?*


Money laundering...
The houses this week were so nice....
The Santa Monica house was so perfect... It was lived in and inviting...
Do people have to put their kids in private school there?


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Money laundering...


Staring me right in the face. Of course! Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I wonder if the ladies are told to bring their best bags for the showings and open houses - the past two weeks have had some amazing handbags, more than normal - Pochette Metis empr., H Evelyne, Birkin, Celine belt bag, Chanel WOC - I enjoy bag spotting in every episode.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

limom said:


> Money laundering...
> The houses this week were so nice....
> The Santa Monica house was so perfect... It was lived in and inviting...
> Do people have to put their kids in private school there?


The Santa Monica public school district (and Malibu public schools) are excellent and many people move there for the schools. Unfortunately, they may be going to only on-line classes if our covid cases don't come down


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> Money laundering...
> The houses this week were so nice....
> The Santa Monica house was so perfect... It was lived in and inviting...
> Do people have to put their kids in private school there?


Also loved that Santa Monica house!  In regards to Private School, no - there are some very fine public schools, but some folks just feel that they need to send their kids to Private Schools .. at $$$$$!!!


----------



## anabanana745

CeeJay said:


> .. and get this, the dude used to be a stuntman!!!  Like I said, sometimes you just should walk away ..



she looked so pathetic tending to his ridiculous whims. That guy is an absolute tool and I hope someone has the balls to teach him a lesson about how to treat people.


----------



## swags

The first season is on this morning. It was so different. No glam, fancy wardrobes....etc. 
I thought season 1 was Flagg, Chad and Madison but it’s various realtors. The three I remember must have been later.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Madison was on this one, being Madison. The others came later, I guess.  I popped in my kitchen/cafe for lunch and it was on.  Wow have things in high end real estate changed in what, 7-8 years (my guide wouldn't post the date of the first season).  Can you believe what $100K of remodeling looked like back then with the ex-BF's house?  That place would be a total gut job today.


----------



## swags

Materielgrrl said:


> Madison was on this one, being Madison. The others came later, I guess.  I popped in my kitchen/cafe for lunch and it was on.  Wow have things in high end real estate changed in what, 7-8 years (my guide wouldn't post the date of the first season).  Can you believe what $100K of remodeling looked like back then with the ex-BF's house?  That place would be a total gut job today.


My guide said the episodes were from 2006. I did catch Madison a bit later.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Well, the clothes, film, and home furnishings explain 2006.  Wow.


----------



## Jayne1

Just watched the episode where Josh Flagg went to a modern home in the Bird Streets and said to the camera that the problem with these modern homes is that they date and this one needs extensive renovations. The seller paid in the 5 million area and renovated and he was listing for just under 4 million, I think.

So... don't really understand that. It was still modern and clean.  It _didn't_ look like a hotel lobby, but that's a good thing. It looked like a real home, very liveable, not as cold as the new glass boxes. 

Obviously people like to paint and add new backsplashes and such in the kitchen, update the bathrooms, but why do these houses depreciate?  Were houses so overvalued in the housing market when she bought.  She did say she bought during a bubble, and this house isn't even my style, but I don't think it needed major renovations.


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> Just watched the episode where Josh Flagg went to a modern home in the Bird Streets and said to the camera that the problem with these modern homes is that they date and this one needs extensive renovations. The seller paid in the 5 million area and renovated and he was listing for just under 4 million, I think.
> 
> So... don't really understand that. It was still modern and clean.  It _didn't_ look like a hotel lobby, but that's a good thing. It looked like a real home, very liveable, not as cold as the new glass boxes.
> 
> Obviously people like to paint and add new backsplashes and such in the kitchen, update the bathrooms, but why do these houses depreciate?  Were houses so overvalued in the housing market when she bought.  She did say she bought during a bubble, and this house isn't even my style, but I don't think it needed major renovations.


They purchased right before the global financial meltdown, so they bought at an inflated price, put money into it and never expected they would need to sell at a loss.


----------



## Jayne1

baghagg said:


> They purchased right before the global financial meltdown, so they bought at an inflated price, put money into it and never expected they would need to sell at a loss.


Yes, I understood that, but why did Josh say the house needed major renovations? It looked very livable to me. Fresh coat of paint and the usual fixes seems reasonable. 

I guess that's why I watch this show. I live in Toronto and we have the world's second most overvalued housing market, but LA astounds me.


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, I understood that, but why did Josh say the house needed major renovations? It looked very livable to me. Fresh coat of paint and the usual fixes seems reasonable.
> 
> I guess that's why I watch this show. I live in Toronto and we have the world's second most overvalued housing market, but LA astounds me.


It is astonishing,100%, I agree!  

When he compared their real estate to their women in L.A., having to constantly "maintain"  their appearance,  I cracked up.  He's right about all of it.


----------



## lulilu

Jayne1 said:


> Just watched the episode where Josh Flagg went to a modern home in the Bird Streets and said to the camera that the problem with these modern homes is that they date and this one needs extensive renovations. The seller paid in the 5 million area and renovated and he was listing for just under 4 million, I think.
> 
> So... don't really understand that. It was still modern and clean.  It _didn't_ look like a hotel lobby, but that's a good thing. It looked like a real home, very liveable, not as cold as the new glass boxes.
> 
> Obviously people like to paint and add new backsplashes and such in the kitchen, update the bathrooms, but why do these houses depreciate?  Were houses so overvalued in the housing market when she bought.  She did say she bought during a bubble, and this house isn't even my style, but I don't think it needed major renovations.


I noticed this too -- people saying houses need major reno and updating.  Look fine to me lol.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> I noticed this too -- people saying houses need major reno and updating.  Look fine to me lol.


Same here. I must have the worst taste


----------



## CeeJay

.. add me into that group as well!  The house in Santa Monica?!?! .. seriously?? .. if I had the $$$, I would totally buy it and IMO it does not need updating!  I guess it kind of also depends on where you grew up?  I grew up in New England, and that Santa Monica house seems to have more of a "New England" feel to it, so maybe that's why I don't think it needs updating .. but all those California Agents seemed to think so - don't get that!


----------



## bag-princess

Sorry guys! Don’t know why it’s sideways! Fredrik posted this a few minutes ago.


----------



## Jayne1

Speaking of cars... I didn't like the luxury car guy. Well, mostly I didn't like his silly cars.lol


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of cars... I didn't like the luxury car guy. Well, mostly I didn't like his silly cars.lol


OH, wasn't he annoying, so full of himself.   I couldn't figure out why the uneven driveway made such a difference to him.  That was an easy repair, wasn't it?


----------



## absolutpink

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of cars... I didn't like the luxury car guy. Well, mostly I didn't like his silly cars.lol



I didn't like him either, the uneven driveway thing was so irritating and he was way too full of himself. 

Or maybe I'm just jealous because my husband is in the luxury auto industry and we're not about to purchase a $15M home in LA


----------



## jiffer

The reason the uneven driveway is an issue is because the type of car he is driving. Those type of low profile cars drag very easily if the driveway dips. He could easily scratch or rip off his under carriage. I'm sure when a car is worth 3 million dollars people are treating it like a baby.


----------



## limom

I buy cheap cars and managed to level my driveway. It was way under 10k.
Is this guy a total tool?


----------



## absolutpink

jiffer said:


> The reason the uneven driveway is an issue is because the type of car he is driving. Those type of low profile cars drag very easily if the driveway dips. He could easily scratch or rip off his under carriage. I'm sure when a car is worth 3 million dollars people are treating it like a baby.



We have some low profile cars so we had our driveway redone with a slope (I know that's not the right terminology) when we bought our house. We have no issues getting the cars on/off the driveway since we had it redone. It was incredibly easy to get contractors out and I don't think it was even expensive, he could do the same.


----------



## bag-princess

absolutpink said:


> We have some low profile cars so we had our driveway redone with a slope (I know that's not the right terminology) when we bought our house. We have no issues getting the cars on/off the driveway since we had it redone. It was incredibly easy to get contractors out and I don't think it was even expensive, he could do the same.




but EVERYTHING is very expensive out there!!  you know if you are paying that kind of money for a house then the driveway cost to redo it is going to be big!


----------



## limom

If you are fronting a million plus car and are looking for a 10 million plus house, you can afford a driveway, imho


----------



## Coco.lover

Frederik is incredibly entitled in LA, love him in NY but in LA he is driving me nuts.


----------



## bag-princess

Coco.lover said:


> Frederik is incredibly entitled in LA, love him in NY but in LA he is driving me nuts.




you know what - i am going to have to agree with you!  i don't know what is going on with him out there - i know he is a fish out of water but is coming off really insecure and petty.   i want my old fredrik back!!


----------



## swags

I was never a fan of Carltons house but to put all that effort into it, you’d think she would have wanted to stay in it.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> I was never a fan of Carltons house but to put all that effort into it, you’d think she would have wanted to stay in it.



She was a horrible woman.  They divorced I understand.  And that house is a monstrosity.


----------



## Coco.lover

Theres not enough sage in the world to cleanse that house


lulilu said:


> She was a horrible woman.  They divorced I understand.  And that house is a monstrosity.


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> I was never a fan of Carltons house but to put all that effort into it, you’d think she would have wanted to stay in it.


It's huge, maybe they realize so many unused rooms is silly?

I don't like the house either, but at least it's a theme that's consistent throughout. Unlike some homes where the architecture varies throughout the house.

Altman must be very rich by now. Or is his (and the rest of the cast) commission never resulting in as much as we think?


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> It's huge, maybe they realize so many unused rooms is silly?
> 
> I don't like the house either, but at least it's a theme that's consistent throughout. Unlike some homes where the architecture varies throughout the house.
> 
> Altman must be very rich by now. Or is his (and the rest of the cast) commission never resulting in as much as we think?


He just bought a 7 million dollars house in Sherman oaks. It was mentioned that he and his wife owned 3 houses.
yep, he is loaded.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> He just bought a 7 million dollars house in Sherman oaks. It was mentioned that he and his wife owned 3 houses.
> yep, he is loaded.




yeah josh seems to be doing very very well!  that new office space he and his brother moved into is very nice!


----------



## Jayne1

I need to rant...

I saw an episode with Josh and Fred, (I think) and they were sitting outside somewhere, having a cold drink in an upscale cafe.  Yet they are drinking out of styrofoam. 

I'm not a huge environmentalist, but it always catches my eye when a cafe, restaurant or coffee shop serves the patrons _who are staying put_, in plastic or styrofoam cups.

This doesn't' t just apply to California, but I see it a lot on these shows.  Or maybe I just watch shows mostly set in CA.

Same with those green lawns... they are greener than mine in Toronto, and we get some rain in the summer!


----------



## anabanana745

Why does Tracy’s face look so unnatural? What has she had done? Her mouth looks pulled. Face lift? She seems a bit young for that


----------



## lulilu

Probably fillers and botox.


----------



## bag-princess

anabanana745 said:


> Why does Tracy’s face look so unnatural? What has she had done? Her mouth looks pulled. Face lift? She seems a bit young for that



Yes her mouth always looks pulled to me too! I find myself staring at it when she’s on trying to figure out what she did - because it wasn’t done correctly!


----------



## Rouge H

Lip fillers.


----------



## limom

Wow, that LV woman had some serious guns. I could not stop staring. I liked her house too.
Her closet and pool area were lovely.
In the duper, super expensive house, The View was nice but it was too masculine for my taste.
The gym was TDF. Did it sell yet?


----------



## haute okole

Tracy gets her hair done at Mare (picture attached of colorist Denis de Sousa) and was sitting next to me one day.  She is tiny, just over 5 feet with a gorgeous Birkin and she looked quite natural looking in person.  I saw her a couple of years ago and she is young.  If anything, she has had Botox and lip fillers.


----------



## Jayne1

anabanana745 said:


> Why does Tracy’s face look so unnatural? What has she had done? Her mouth looks pulled. Face lift? She seems a bit young for that


We can see the difference when they flashback a few years. 

Lots of filler and injectables. They take inspiration from the Real Housewives.


----------



## limom

Wow. I can’t believe that the classic house is that hard to sell as opposed to the very pedestrian développer’s  house.
Who cares about a Lacornue stove? Unless Lagasse moves there, the new owner would not need such a stove imo.
If it is what sells nowadays. I could never sell my house.lol


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> He just bought a 7 million dollars house in Sherman oaks. It was mentioned that he and his wife owned 3 houses.
> yep, he is loaded.


That's not Josh, that is his older brother that bought the house in Sherman Oaks ..


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> That's not Josh, that is his older brother that bought the house in Sherman Oaks ..


You are absolutely right. I misread.


			Inside Matt Altman’s European-Style Sherman Oaks Compound


----------



## bag-princess

Ryan has finally done it!! i remember him talking about this a few time! 










						Ryan Serhant Just Launched His Own Real Estate Brokerage | Bravo TV Official Site
					

After more than a decade at Nest Seekers International, Ryan Serhant has announced he is starting his own real estate brokerage called Serhant.




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Just got this in the mail so I wonder if Fredrik will be on Million Dollar Listing LA more if he's more active with the LA office and living here.


----------



## bag-princess

Josh & Matt Altman are Selling Gene Simmons' Incredible $22M Estate (PICS) | Bravo TV Official Site
					

After living in an incredible estate for nearly four decades, Gene Simmons is ready to move on from his jaw-dropping abode with help from Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles brothers Josh Altman and




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## baghagg

bag-princess said:


> Josh & Matt Altman are Selling Gene Simmons' Incredible $22M Estate (PICS) | Bravo TV Official Site
> 
> 
> After living in an incredible estate for nearly four decades, Gene Simmons is ready to move on from his jaw-dropping abode with help from Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles brothers Josh Altman and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bravotv.com


I remember this house from their reality series!  Wow!


----------



## bag-princess

baghagg said:


> I remember this house from their reality series!  Wow!



I do too! It was hug! I wonder if Josh and Matt are going to find them a new home?


----------



## bag-princess

i love those Brit's!!!  










						David Parnes Hosted the Cutest Poolside Halloween Party for His Daughter | Bravo TV Official Site
					

As David Parnes was preparing to move into his West Hollywood home, he was dreaming of parties to come. When his modern manse was still under construction (peep the clip above), the Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles agent told BravoTV.com: "It's very exciting because we like to entertain.




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## bag-princess

the twins turned 3 on thanksgiving










						Fredrik Eklund - Say happy birthday to the kids who turned... | By Fredrik Eklund | Say happy birthday to the kids who turned 3 years old on Thanksgiving! ‍‍‍
					

152K views, 9.8K likes, 4.3K loves, 1.2K comments, 64 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Fredrik Eklund: Say happy birthday to the kids who turned 3 years old on Thanksgiving! ‍‍‍




					fb.watch


----------



## bag-princess

this christmas card!!!!  i laughed until my head hurt!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

When did the 2 Josh's get friendly? Did I miss something? I saw the start of the last season with the 2 of them co-listing the Razor house and was shocked. Now a Christmas card together?!? Did I miss a season or something?


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> When did the 2 Josh's get friendly? Did I miss something? I saw the start of the last season with the 2 of them co-listing the Razor house and was shocked. Now a Christmas card together?!? Did I miss a season or something?



yes you missed the last few shows of the last season!   Seriously though they are good friends and spend a lot of time together.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> yes you missed the last few shows of the last season!   Seriously though they are good friends and spend a lot of time together.


Were they really enemies at one point as the show implied? Or was it all for the ratings? It just seems such a 180!!


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> Were they really enemies at one point as the show implied? Or was it all for the ratings? It just seems such a 180!!




it didn't happen over night!  they didn't get along for several seasons but it's reality tv.  everything is made to look worse than it is but they had some really bad moments at times!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I was so curious I looked online. But you're right, it's "reality tv".   









						The Only Thing Better Than Watching Flagg and Altman Try to Compliment Each Other Is Andy Cohen's Reaction | Bravo TV Official Site
					

Josh Flagg and Josh Altman have famously feuded for most of their time on Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles.




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## lulilu

The Christmas card is hilarious.


----------



## meluvs2shop

When is this show coming back!? I love LA more so than NY -not sure why either bc I live on the east coast. It’s over a year I think from last season. We all know the housing market boomed during Covid. Different? Yes, but houses were still selling like hot cakes.


----------



## Addicted to bags

meluvs2shop said:


> When is this show coming back!? I love LA more so than NY -not sure why either bc I live on the east coast. It’s over a year I think from last season. We all know the housing market boomed during Covid. Different? Yes, but houses were still selling like hot cakes.


I wanna know too! I saw Tracy hawking some sort of alcohol on a local Los Angeles tv network (I live in LA) but nothing was said about the  show. I wonder if covid affected their filming schedule? Perhaps MDLNY was pretty much finished and therefore able to air?


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> When is this show coming back!? I love LA more so than NY -not sure why either bc I live on the east coast. It’s over a year I think from last season. We all know the housing market boomed during Covid. Different? Yes, but houses were still selling like hot cakes.




all i have seen is "this summer" with no concrete date yet!  i have always liked LA better than NY.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Addicted to bags said:


> I wanna know too! I saw Tracy hawking some sort of alcohol on a local Los Angeles tv network (I live in LA) but nothing was said about the  show. I wonder if covid affected their filming schedule? Perhaps MDLNY was pretty much finished and therefore able to air?


Im sure Covid did impact their filming, sadly, but other shows filmed and we see that with RHBH. I know my real estate friends were busier than ever during the pandemic. It was bananas. Perhaps the talent didn’t feel comfortable filming or selling homes via FT or private showings wouldn’t be interesting enough for TV? We do know they use to have high end cocktail parties to bring in agents and potential buyers and for obvious reasons that was a big no no.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Im sure Covid did impact their filming, sadly, but other shows filmed and we see that with RHBH. I know my real estate friends were busier than ever during the pandemic. It was bananas. Perhaps the talent didn’t feel comfortable filming or selling homes via FT or private showings wouldn’t be interesting enough for TV? We do know they use to have high end cocktail parties to bring in agents and potential buyers and for obvious reasons that was a big no no.





yes that dang covid caused problems with a lot of shows and their filming schedules!   i am still waiting on Counting Cars to come back!!!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

New season September 2nd! Freddy officially joined the cast.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ugh, Freddie? But yay for September 2nd.


----------



## TC1

I've more than had my fill of Fredrick and the made up story lines. Just more eye candy real estate please! and Josh Flagg too I suppose (I find him funny)


----------



## bag-princess

i love josh flagg but i love fredrick too!  matter of fact i like BOTH josh's.  all the story lines are made up to some degree or it would not be entertaining at all.


----------



## anabanana745

Tracy Tutor was on the juicy scoop podcast this week!


----------



## Jayne1

anabanana745 said:


> Tracy Tutor was on the juicy scoop podcast this week!


Yes, bragging about her fabulous toned body and men coming on to her at showings.

I wanted more inside scoop on the real estate market.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, bragging about her fabulous toned body and men coming on to her at showings.
> 
> I wanted more inside scoop on the real estate market.




poor tracy -if she doesn't brag about it - who will???


----------



## PyriteCrystal

Is anyone watching the latest series?

I'm part-way through episode 1 and have lost interest in all honesty.

Frederick seems like a giant P-I-T-A and the drama seems overly manufactured (more than ever).

Something is a bit 'off' between Josh and Heather and when they arrived to Frederick and Derrick's house for a gathering, it was very odd as Derrick introduced himself to Heather as if they'd never met ... yet last series, when there was all the hoo-haa about Frederick coming to LA, Josh said how he and Heather frequently met with those guys socially.

I see Erica (the lady with stunning eyes) is no longer with Tracy.  Wonder what happened there.


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm watching this year, and like you, I  can't really get into it.  I think the excess is bothering me. Fredrik has worn out his welcome.  He's too old for this silliness.   I do love his house though and his kids are gorgeous.  He does monetize them on IG though and that bothers me.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

beekmanhill said:


> I'm watching this year, and like you, I  can't really get into it.  I think the excess is bothering me. Fredrik has worn out his welcome.  He's too old for this silliness.   I do love his house though and his kids are gorgeous.  He does monetize them on IG though and that bothers me.



You've definitely hit the nail on the head.

I'd be worried about telling Frederick anything ... Flagg has just moved to Douglas Elliman and apparently Frederick spilled the beans before Josh even had a chance to announce it.  What with that, and what he did in the first episode of this series (blabbing about the developer selling), he's coming across as untrustworthy.  Disappointed he's on this show, too - why couldn't he just stick to NY?  His house and children are gorgeous though, yes.


----------



## bag-princess

PyriteCrystal said:


> Is anyone watching the latest series?
> 
> I'm part-way through episode 1 and have lost interest in all honesty.
> 
> Frederick seems like a giant P-I-T-A and the drama seems overly manufactured (more than ever).
> 
> Something is a bit 'off' between Josh and Heather and when they arrived to Frederick and Derrick's house for a gathering, it was very odd as Derrick introduced himself to Heather as if they'd never met ... yet last series, when there was all the hoo-haa about Frederick coming to LA, Josh said how he and Heather frequently met with those guys socially.
> 
> *I see Erica (the lady with stunning eyes) is no longer with Tracy.  Wonder what happened there.*




oh honey i called this a couple years ago - tracy was not about to keep erika (with a K) around!  all the blogs and press were talking about her beautiful assistant and tracy could not have that of course.  just like Kim K got rid of her assistant a while back because whenever they were out together most of the comments were about the pretty girl with kim.  she seems to be living the life still!   i saw that both bobby and heather follow her on IG.


----------



## swags

I‘ve only gotten thru the first episode, I could live without Frederik. I‘ve never gotten into the New York version. I think the two Joshes provide enough of the fake funny stuff.


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> I‘ve only gotten thru the first episode, I could live without Frederik. I‘ve never gotten into the New York version. I think the two Joshes provide enough of the fake funny stuff.


100% to all of this^^^!!!!


----------



## lulilu

Freddy's fake "upset" that people were mad at him for blabbing was annoying.  He is like a caricature of himself.  He didn't get much face time on MDLNY, so I guess he wanted to be on this show.  But if I recall, it was in NY that he was all butt hurt about the actions of the other brokers vis-a-vis his clients.


----------



## TC1

Fredrik's over the top persona he has created is enough already. Running barefoot into traffic to jump in a fountain and all this "high kick" nonsense  
he had posted awhile ago on his IG that he got sober, wonder what lead to that decision (just me being my nosy self)
I used to really like Madison on this series, he didn't seem as fake and full of himself as these cast members do


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Fredrik's over the top persona he has created is enough already. Running barefoot into traffic to jump in a fountain and all this "high kick" nonsense
> he had posted awhile ago on his IG that he got sober, wonder what lead to that decision (just me being my nosy self)
> *I used to really like Madison on this series, he didn't seem as fake and full of himself as these cast members do*




that is exactly why i could not stand madison!  he was very much full of himself.


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> that is exactly why i could not stand madison!  he was very much full of himself.


I disliked him too, but he seems to have been popular.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> I disliked him too, but he seems to have been popular.




not from posts i have seen!  especially on the show's FB page when he came back for a short time after leaving.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

Madison was _great_ in earlier series, but around the time he broke his jaw he started acting really weird ... he just seemed like a different person altogether.  The fake boyfriend moving in (the one who'd previously had a fling with Flagg) was just so contrived.

I do love Madison for always adopting older/rescue Dobermans though.  Was sad to see his most recent dog recently passed away.

I wonder why Altman and Heather are selling up?  Their house is one of the busiest places on the flats (not far from the Peninsular Hotel), so I was surprised when they bought there.  But in true Josh style, as soon as Dirt.com publish an article about his movements, he swiftly steps in and gets it removed.  It hasn't sold yet.  There was a blind item a few months ago about an MDL cast member being rough with his other half and some speculated it was him.  I hope not, but I did sense frostiness between her and him on E1 of this latest series.


----------



## beekmanhill

Wow, I had no idea Josh A had such an expensive house.   









						MDLLA's Josh and Heather Altman List Beverly Hills Home for $12 Million — See Inside
					

Million Dollar Listing: Los Angeles star Josh Altman is listing his home in Beverly Hills for $12 million




					people.com
				




I've warmed up to Josh A.   I thought he was a really pompous jerk in the beginning.    Hope he is not the one with marital issues.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

beekmanhill said:


> Wow, I had no idea Josh A had such an expensive house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDLLA's Josh and Heather Altman List Beverly Hills Home for $12 Million — See Inside
> 
> 
> Million Dollar Listing: Los Angeles star Josh Altman is listing his home in Beverly Hills for $12 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've warmed up to Josh A.   I thought he was a really pompous jerk in the beginning.    Hope he is not the one with marital issues.



It used to be a really pretty brick house.  They've spent a lot of money making it very bland.

I loved their first home together up in the hills - it was more private and had a gorgeous layout.  (It's not the one that if you Google, results will return - that's one of his [many] rental properties; or the one that he and Heather lived in, in the Bird streets before they got married [which they rented]; I mean the one he and Heather actually lived in until shortly after Lexi was born.  It was white with turret-style detailing).  I can't seem to find it now.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

What does Derrick do? Does he paint as a hobby only?


----------



## PyriteCrystal

Chanel4Eva said:


> What does Derrick do? Does he paint as a hobby only?



He's a serious painter (artist) - exhibits, has his own website, and does commissions.  He's very good!


----------



## PyriteCrystal

PyriteCrystal said:


> It used to be a really pretty brick house.  They've spent a lot of money making it very bland.
> 
> I loved their first home together up in the hills - it was more private and had a gorgeous layout.  (It's not the one that if you Google, results will return - that's one of his [many] rental properties; or the one that he and Heather lived in, in the Bird streets before they got married [which they rented]; I mean the one he and Heather actually lived in until shortly after Lexi was born.  It was white with turret-style detailing).  I can't seem to find it now.



This is the home I meant (that I liked the most ... their first marital home that they owned together).  I think this one was far nicer - and in a better location (up in the hills, with a spectacular view) - than their current home:


----------



## PyriteCrystal

How Altman's house looked when he bought it:



How it looks now:



They didn't alter too much of the backyard compared to how it looked previously ... but they did overhaul a lot of the inside.

The guest house (/ pool house) where Heather's mother lives hasn't changed at all.

I think I preferred the facade as it was ... it was pretty.  Now it just looks bland.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

PyriteCrystal said:


> He's a serious painter (artist) - exhibits, has his own website, and does commissions.  He's very good!



Here's his site:




__





						Derek Kaplan Art
					

Derek Kaplan is a Zimbabwean born abstract artist whose works explore many subjects in the abstract and natural form.




					www.derekkaplan.com
				




His prices are really reasonable.


----------



## bag-princess

PyriteCrystal said:


> He's a serious painter (artist) - exhibits, has his own website, and does commissions.  He's very good!




yes he is a very legit artist!  i know it must have been hard at first to have people assuming that he was going to be living off of fredrik and that "artist" was just something that he called himself instead of what he really was.    and even if he gets some customers because of who he is married to - so what!  he still has to produce the work and he is good at what he does.


----------



## bag-princess

Cover Boy


----------



## anabanana745

PyriteCrystal said:


> How Altman's house looked when he bought it:
> View attachment 5194766
> 
> 
> How it looks now:
> View attachment 5194767
> 
> 
> Oh wow I like the re do! They probably bought it intentionally to fix up and make money on it. What they did in the front makes it look so much more expansive.
> 
> They didn't alter too much of the backyard compared to how it looked previously ... but they did overhaul a lot of the inside.
> 
> The guest house (/ pool house) where Heather's mother lives hasn't changed at all.
> 
> I think I preferred the facade as it was ... it was pretty.  Now it just looks bland.


----------



## Jayne1

PyriteCrystal said:


> It used to be a really pretty brick house.  They've spent a lot of money making it very bland.
> 
> I loved their first home together up in the hills - it was more private and had a gorgeous layout.  (It's not the one that if you Google, results will return - that's one of his [many] rental properties; or the one that he and Heather lived in, in the Bird streets before they got married [which they rented]; I mean the one he and Heather actually lived in until shortly after Lexi was born.  It was white with turret-style detailing).  I can't seem to find it now.


All super expensive houses/estates look the same to me. Bland as you said.


----------



## Jayne1

PyriteCrystal said:


> How Altman's house looked when he bought it:
> View attachment 5194766
> 
> 
> How it looks now:
> View attachment 5194767
> 
> 
> They didn't alter too much of the backyard compared to how it looked previously ... but they did overhaul a lot of the inside.
> 
> The guest house (/ pool house) where Heather's mother lives hasn't changed at all.
> 
> I think I preferred the facade as it was ... it was pretty.  Now it just looks bland.


I am partial to red brick with a black roof as that is what I have.  lol  The original facade was much nicer, I agree, and the landscaping made it look homey.  Maybe that was the problem.  Is there no garage?


----------



## beekmanhill

PyriteCrystal said:


> How Altman's house looked when he bought it:
> View attachment 5194766
> 
> 
> How it looks now:
> View attachment 5194767
> 
> 
> They didn't alter too much of the backyard compared to how it looked previously ... but they did overhaul a lot of the inside.
> 
> The guest house (/ pool house) where Heather's mother lives hasn't changed at all.
> 
> I think I preferred the facade as it was ... it was pretty.  Now it just looks bland.


Oh, I liked it so much more before.  How could they have gotten rid of all that greenery in the front and replaced it with tile?  Although with the drought in Ca, I suppose it is more practical.  Not that practicality comes into decision making when it comes to  homes.   I guess Altman knows what will sell.  

I didn't know Heather's mother lived with them.   

I read in the Dirt article that both Josh and his brother are quite the property flippers.   I didn't know that.  It would be nice to have a plot line as he looks for houses he can renovate and resell.


----------



## beekmanhill

bag-princess said:


> Cover Boy
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195057


Oh, no, why did they give Fredrik the cover?


----------



## BleuSaphir

bag-princess said:


> Cover Boy
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195057


I wouldn’t want to hire him as my agent in LA…


----------



## Jayne1

I just watched an episode from 2 weeks ago with Josh Flagg and Nikki Haskell.  I would never have recognized Nikki Haskell. Many facial changes and all.  Does anyone remember her diet pills that all the celebs used?  Star Caps.  They weren't available in Canada.  lol


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> I just watched an episode from 2 weeks ago with Josh Flagg and Nikki Haskell.  I would never have recognized Nikki Haskell. Many facial changes and all.  Does anyone remember her diet pills that all the celebs used?  Star Caps.  They weren't available in Canada.  lol


I vaguely remembered her when they show the flashbacks. i enjoyed that segment. Josh Flagg seems to attract the interesting clients and houses.
Dont remember her diet pills in particular but I do remember the dexatrim and Tab era.


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> I just watched an episode from 2 weeks ago with Josh Flagg and Nikki Haskell.  I would never have recognized Nikki Haskell. Many facial changes and all.  Does anyone remember her diet pills that all the celebs used?  Star Caps.  They weren't available in Canada.  lol


I remembered her very well, though not her diet pills lol.  She is unrecognizable, which is a shame because she was very attractive even in the 80s.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I have to catch up this is one of my favorite reality shows! I agree Josh F. always attracts the most interesting clients. I’m sure it has a lot to do with his personality.


----------



## bag-princess

these guys..........living the life!  from Josh F. FB page.


FLAGG ALTMAN FAMILY VACATION Just got back from Paris. @thejoshaltman @theheatheraltman @bboydla
— at *Paris, France*.


----------



## Jayne1

PyriteCrystal said:


> He's a serious painter (artist) - exhibits, has his own website, and does commissions.  He's very good!


I really like his art and that's because I can hang it in my living room where it will look pretty. For that reason, I wonder if the art critics look down on it because it is so commercial.  

As well as his paintings probably sell, I don't think his lifestyle would be as grand if it weren't for Fred.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> I really like his art and that's because I can hang it in my living room where it will look pretty. For that reason, I wonder if the art critics look down on it because it is so commercial.
> 
> As well as his paintings probably sell, I don't think his lifestyle would be as grand if it weren't for Fred.


I like his art too.   I think he'd have to sell zillions of $1K paintings to live the lavish life style they lead.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> I just watched an episode from 2 weeks ago with Josh Flagg and Nikki Haskell.  I would never have recognized Nikki Haskell. Many facial changes and all.  Does anyone remember her diet pills that all the celebs used?  Star Caps.  They weren't available in Canada.  lol


I remember her well.  She had a show on cable with the club celebrities of the day.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I really like his art and that's because I can hang it in my living room where it will look pretty. For that reason, I wonder if the art critics look down on it because it is so commercial.
> 
> *As well as his paintings probably sell, I don't think his lifestyle would be as grand if it weren't for Fred.*





beekmanhill said:


> I like his art too.   I think he'd have to sell zillions of $1K paintings to live the lavish life style they lead.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love when Josh F sells an old home. He is always so well versed but it comes naturally bc he really is invested in old Hollywood and knows his stuff unlike someone else that just did a crash course just to get the listing.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> *I love when Josh F sells an old home. He is always so well versed but it comes naturally* bc he really is invested in old Hollywood and knows his stuff unlike someone else that just did a crash course just to get the listing.




this is so true!!  i am watching reruns - they show a little marathon every saturday morning - and it is season 7 from 2014.  i love to see him work and how he presents the facts to the buyers about the house and property.  everyone knows his rep of being the best.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

I don't feel the British guys are a good addition to this show.  I actually preferred it when it was Flagg, Chad and Madison ... now, it just feels too gimicky.

I'm really not interested in the lives of all the spouses and partners ... I just want to see the houses.

I'd prefer to see Flagg with his own show, and Heather + Altman with theirs, with some crossovers.  Flagg would have sooooo much content (his life with Bobby, his renovations, his real estate business, whatever he's up to with his parents [who I love seeing on the show]).  Ditto in the case of Altman + Heather.

Then MDL could just be the British guys + Tracy, with occasional crossovers from the others.  (I wouldn't watch).


----------



## PyriteCrystal

luckylove said:


> From what I remember, Tracey sold her home for 20m. She sold it to a couple and the husband manages a hedge fund based in San Fran. The husband is from a very wealthy family in Asia.  I think the wife may have been a doctor, but I would need to look that up to be sure.



Tracy's former house is back on the market again:








						301 N Carmelina Ave - Tracy Tutor Team
					

Behind gates covered in white roses lies this stunning traditional by revered architect Stephen Giannetti. Classical architecture with a youthful and modern interior, this private estate is unassuming from the street. Walking up the path to the front door, thoughtful landscape lines the ...




					www.tracytutor.com


----------



## PyriteCrystal

bag-princess said:


> oh my goodness that sweater was one of the worst!!!  how can she NOT see how bad those things look?
> and you are so right - nobody is waiting for a glimpse of her girls but for some reason she keeps trying to make it happen.



Tracy's ex-husband demanded that their daughters not appear on the show, but something must've changed in their arrangement as we clearly saw one on E1 of this latest season.


----------



## TC1

PyriteCrystal said:


> Tracy's ex-husband demanded that their daughters not appear on the show, but something must've changed in their arrangement as we clearly saw one on E1 of this latest season.


He may have changed his tune if she agreed to put money they (the children) made from being filmed in a trust.
ETA the daughter seemed to enjoy her camera time


----------



## bag-princess

PyriteCrystal said:


> I don't feel the British guys are a good addition to this show.  I actually preferred it when it was Flagg, Chad and Madison ... now, it just feels too gimicky.
> 
> I'm really not interested in the lives of all the spouses and partners ... I just want to see the houses.
> 
> I'd prefer to see Flagg with his own show, *and Heather + Altman with theirs*, with some crossovers.  Flagg would have sooooo much content (his life with Bobby, his renovations, his real estate business, whatever he's up to with his parents [who I love seeing on the show]).  Ditto in the case of Altman + Heather.
> 
> Then MDL could just be the British guys + Tracy, with occasional crossovers from the others.  (I wouldn't watch).




i wonder if/how much real estate heather does now since they have the kids?   we don't see her doing deals at all anymore and it really grates my nerves when she gets all upset with josh about how much time he spends working.  i am sure she has no complaints when they are on their private jets off to spend a week in paris!   she was like many women and thought marriage and kids would change that and she has known from the jump how dedicated to his job josh is and loves what he does.


----------



## meluvs2shop

PyriteCrystal said:


> I don't feel the British guys are a good addition to this show.  I actually preferred it when it was Flagg, Chad and Madison ... now, it just feels too gimicky.
> 
> I'm really not interested in the lives of all the spouses and partners ... I just want to see the houses.
> 
> I'd prefer to see Flagg with his own show, and Heather + Altman with theirs, with some crossovers.  Flagg would have sooooo much content (his life with Bobby, his renovations, his real estate business, whatever he's up to with his parents [who I love seeing on the show]).  Ditto in the case of Altman + Heather.
> 
> Then MDL could just be the British guys + Tracy, with occasional crossovers from the others.  (I wouldn't watch).


I miss Madison too. He was great!
ETA: I totally forgot about Chad and his awkwardness. I like your idea for the new shows! You should pitch it.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

bag-princess said:


> i wonder if/how much real estate heather does now since they have the kids?   we don't see her doing deals at all anymore and it really grates my nerves when she gets all upset with josh about how much time he spends working.  i am sure she has no complaints when they are on their private jets off to spend a week in paris!   she was like many women and thought marriage and kids would change that and she has known from the jump how dedicated to his job josh is and loves what he does.



She has a huge volume of listings (if her Instagram account is anything to go by).  Her mum lives with them and I *think* minds the kids for a lot of the time.  That said, Heather is always posting adorable pictures of the kids doing various things with her and Josh.

I was watching an old episode the other day of when Altman and his brother first decided to go into real estate together, and Heather was working on a deal with Mauricio Umansky ... Matt Altman got a bit funny about Heather being within earshot of what they were talking about, which made for really uncomfortable viewing, and in his talking head shot, Josh said it was awkward because Heather had said she wanted to work with them too, but he didn't think the timing was right.  I think I would've been tempted to tell him to take a hike!  He still comes across as very selfish at times.


----------



## beekmanhill

meluvs2shop said:


> I love when Josh F sells an old home. He is always so well versed but it comes naturally bc he really is invested in old Hollywood and knows his stuff unlike someone else that just did a crash course just to get the listing.




I'd love a show with Josh Flagg.   Too bad his grandmother Edith is not alive; she would have been the icing on the cake in a show.


----------



## bag-princess

PyriteCrystal said:


> She has a huge volume of listings (if her Instagram account is anything to go by).  Her mum lives with them and I *think* minds the kids for a lot of the time.  That said, Heather is always posting adorable pictures of the kids doing various things with her and Josh.



so she has to realize the kind of work and time it takes to move those kinds of listings! maybe her complaints are just for the show because i remember how she loved her job as much as he does before the kids.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I would also love a Josh F show! I agree with PP that said he would have so much content. I want to see more homes selling and less family time. I’m hoping it’s bc of Covid all the family time bc we all know it’s not the market since it’s BOOMING. 

Which agent would you work with if you had a property in LA? And if you live in LA would you work with any of these agents?


----------



## 1LV

meluvs2shop said:


> I would also love a Josh F show! I agree with PP that said he would have so much content. I want to see more homes selling and less family time. I’m hoping it’s bc of Covid all the family time bc we all know it’s not the market since it’s BOOMING.
> 
> Which agent would you work with if you had a property in LA? And if you live in LA would you work with any of these agents?


Great question!  Flagg Would be my first choice, Altman would be my second choice.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> I would also love a Josh F show! I agree with PP that said he would have so much content. I want to see more homes selling and less family time. I’m hoping it’s bc of Covid all the family time bc we all know it’s not the market since it’s BOOMING.
> 
> *Which agent would you work with if you had a property in LA? *And if you live in LA would you work with any of these agents?




both Josh's are my favorites - but i think it would be altman.  i am not a fan of the really old hollywood homes that JF loves and their looks so i would have to spend lots more money renovating or tearing down to rebuild.  so something newer but with an older classic style details would be what i would want JA to find.


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> this is so true!!  i am watching reruns - they show a little marathon every saturday morning - and it is season 7 from 2014.  i love to see him work and how he presents the facts to the buyers about the house and property.  everyone knows his rep of being the best.


Love Josh Flagg.  One thing that sets him apart, in addition to his knowledge of Hollywood, BH etc., is the fact that he is so calm -- he doesn't need the money I guess as he's not nearly as "hungry" or aggressive as the others.  Although if I was anxious to sell etc., Josh Altman is the man.



PyriteCrystal said:


> I don't feel the British guys are a good addition to this show.  I actually preferred it when it was Flagg, Chad and Madison ... now, it just feels too gimicky.
> I'm really not interested in the lives of all the spouses and partners ... I just want to see the houses.
> i'd prefer to see Flagg with his own show, and Heather + Altman with theirs, with some crossovers.  Flagg would have sooooo much content (his life with Bobby, his renovations, his real estate business, whatever he's up to with his parents [who I love seeing on the show]).  Ditto in the case of Altman + Heather.
> Then MDL could just be the British guys + Tracy, with occasional crossovers from the others.  (I wouldn't watch).


I don't like the British guys at all.  They are very thin-skinned, even with each other, always bickering.  And big babies when it comes to competition.


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> Love Josh Flagg.  One thing that sets him apart, in addition to his knowledge of Hollywood, BH etc., is the fact that he is so calm -- he doesn't need the money I guess as he's not nearly as "hungry" or aggressive as the others.  Although if I was anxious to sell etc., Josh Altman is the man.


Agree with most here.  Altman to work with and Flagg to watch and learn.

Speaking of which - the few times Mauricio Umansky has been on, he never sounds like he knows much about the particulars of the house. Actually he sounds a lot like the agents I have known, who just get the keys for you and put in an offer.

That's why I like Flagg so much and even the others, they seem to know details about the house by having done some homework.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I like both of the Josh’s too! They are both so different but I admire their work ethic even tho as someone else mentioned Flagg is always so chill and laid back like he has no care in the world.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

Although they're no longer on the show, would they count?  If so, I'd go with Madison or Chad.

Chad is certainly not everyone's cup of tea, but very respectful and a really nice guy.  I'm across the other side of the world and asked his opinion on a property I was looking to buy several years back; he not only responded, but he actually looked into where it was and what the comparisons were!  He was really lovely.  I still chat with him on and off.  I think he would be genuinely interested in me as a person as well as wanting my business.

Madison is much the same, and I love people who rescue animals, as he does (says a lot about them in my view).

If we're just sticking to current cast members, I'd have to go with Flagg.  I'd find him so interesting and would really love an invitation to his parents' house for dinner!  His parents are just the coolest.

I find Altman very arrogant - everything's, "blah blah blah ... x sq feet" and the way he puffs his chest out annoys me.  In E1 of this latest series, he was showing a woman around who worked as a stylist and her partner was a Wall Street guy.  I forget the actual conversation, but I get the impression he only wants to deal with the ones who have the big money (i.e., he'd probably rather have been dealing with her significant other).

On another note, does anyone know what became of Edith Flagg's penthouse?  I sensed that Josh would never part with it, but there has to come a point where he'd let go of it?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I don’t find Altman sexist but I don’t know him personally to really comment. I thought when he asked that woman what her husband did for a living and her agent said Wall St. guy I actually took it as “aw man I may actually sell this super CHA Ching house after all.”

That’s so nice to hear about Chad. He didn’t bother me when he was on, but didn’t bring much to the table personality wise, IMO. Having a camera in your face takes some getting use to. Some ppl are naturals in front of a camera and others it takes some coaching.


----------



## TC1

Altman gives me sleazeball vibes.


----------



## andral5

I wouldn’t want Altman anywhere near me or my family. As TC1 said, it gives me big sleaze ball vibes. 
I’d go for Flagg snytime. Love old houses, Hollywood style nut not only. Planning to move closer to LA soon but I doubt we’ll be in Flagg’s range.


----------



## beekmanhill

I'd go with Flagg, just because I think I'd like the conversations.  Altman is too hyper for me.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> I'd go with Flagg, just because I think I'd like the conversations.  Altman is too hyper for me.


Altman can be hyper when he’s buying or negotiating a sale for me. How much time do you even spend with a realtor.

In today’s insane market, here in Toronto anyway, the deal is done in 24 hours. Labour took longer in my case. lol


----------



## kemilia

andral5 said:


> I wouldn’t want Altman anywhere near me or my family. As TC1 said, it gives me big sleaze ball vibes.
> I’d go for Flagg snytime. Love old houses, Hollywood style nut not only. Planning to move closer to LA soon but I doubt we’ll be in Flagg’s range.


I noticed that Heather's face wasn't moving hardly at all, frozen plastic.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

kemilia said:


> I noticed that Heather's face wasn't moving hardly at all, frozen plastic.



I noticed the light has gone from her eyes, too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Dare I say Frederik may be growing on me? He’s a tad bit dramatic but makes me laugh. I never cared for him on the NY series but in all honesty that series never sucked me in like LA has


----------



## beekmanhill

PyriteCrystal said:


> I noticed the light has gone from her eyes, too.


On IG, Flagg showed a clip from both couples on the plane returning from their European jaunt, I guess.  Someone had activated a toy that kept making noise (very annoying noise).  Everyone was laughing except Heather who turned to Josh with a steely glance and told him to take the battery out of the toy.   Everyone ignored her and kept laughing.  I think she's the third man out in the group.  She did not look happy.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

Heather and Josh have such gorgeous children - they really are very cute! - and great families, but I just cant help but think that something is a bit 'off'.

On one season, Altman seemed to get so fired up and angry about everything and mentioned how the pressure is on to bring in $1m in sales a day ... who would want all that stress?  I wonder if there's ever a time when he relaxes and is fully present (both physically and mentally) for his family?

Personally, I couldn't stand it.  The novelty of all the money and glossy lifestyle would wear off very quickly.

Altman posted this message to his IG stories (although his was full of spelling mistakes and grammatical errors):

_"When [frederik] thinks the success of our show is because of him, not the 5 people who have been on MDLLA for the past decade with higher ratings than the NY show.  Welcome to the winning team Federick.  And you're welcome....."_

In turn, Altman might like to give credit to Madison and Chad, who were the OGs!

Altman ruffles my feathers ... I just wish he'd move on.  He's very 'new money'.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

What ever happened to Madison?


----------



## PyriteCrystal

Chanel4Eva said:


> What ever happened to Madison?



He left of his own choice.  I don't think he enjoyed the forced interactions with the other cast members and even though he and Heather made up on screen, they're far from close.  He felt really betrayed by her, and likely dreaded having to play nice with her and Altman on screen.  He also had beef with the Brits ... the really excitable, angry one (the one who has two daughters / gave up drinking) really got on his case about something which took up most of an episode a while back.  Who needs that drama and stress ... ugh.

He also gave an interview a while back, revealing some of the secrets about the show (obvious stuff like retakes, manufactured drama, getting clients to read from a script, that sort of stuff), which I imagine didn't go down well with the producers.

He's still happy doing his own thing though.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

PyriteCrystal said:


> He left of his own choice.  I don't think he enjoyed the forced interactions with the other cast members and even though he and Heather made up on screen, they're far from close.  He felt really betrayed by her, and likely dreaded having to play nice with her and Altman on screen.  He also had beef with the Brits ... the really excitable, angry one (the one who has two daughters / gave up drinking) really got on his case about something which took up most of an episode a while back.  Who needs that drama and stress ... ugh.
> 
> He also gave an interview a while back, revealing some of the secrets about the show (obvious stuff like retakes, manufactured drama, getting clients to read from a script, that sort of stuff), which I imagine didn't go down well with the producers.
> 
> He's still happy doing his own thing though.


Oh wow. That’s sad. I liked Madison.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I liked Madison too. I don’t know him obvi but he seemed genuinely sweet and good natured. I totally forgot Heather worked for him and they were friends!


----------



## TC1

Tracy's sister has a 34 million dollar home?  her job as interior designer supports that lifestyle? because I thought her house was horribly decorated.


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> Tracy's sister has a 34 million dollar home?  her job as interior designer supports that lifestyle? because I thought her house was horribly decorated.


I found that hard to believe


----------



## TC1

baghagg said:


> I found that hard to believe


They said she was getting a divorce, so perhaps they'll be splitting the proceeds. They surely made it seem like she was independently wealthy without mentioning what her spouse did for a living.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I thought Tracy and her sister came from money?


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> Tracy's sister has a 34 million dollar home?  her job as interior designer supports that lifestyle? because I thought her house was horribly decorated.


I think Tracy and her sister inherited a ton of money from their father who is uber wealthy. I had to look that up when I heard the price tag of her house. I’m nosey like that.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

Ron Tutor dad is a construction magnate worth over $700 million.  I'm sure he's given them a lending hand.

I seem to remember reading a story about how Tracy's sister didn't use her to sell her first house, which sold for tens of millions ... maybe she did really well out of that sale which gave her the opportunity to upgrade to this latest manse?

I was looking at Flagg's business profile the other day - now he's moved to Douglas Elliman, he's built quite a strong team of people.  As well as him, Bobby and Hilary (who is now Operations Manager), there are some other support people and agents.  Good for him!

I wonder what became of Flagg's business partner - her name escapes me, but when he was still with Colton he'd meet up with this woman when they were doing flips.

I also wonder what became of Josh and Colton's beloved dog, Godzilla ... Colton's online presence is really minimal, but I guess he got Godzilla in the split.

I'm not a fan of Altman, but I think it's a good sign that his team members stick with him.  I remember the guy who I guess is his 2IC (after his brother Matt), meeting with Altman for an interview a few years back, and Altman was really tough on him - but he's gone on to do huge sales and obviously Altman takes care of his crew.  I like that.


----------



## beekmanhill

Josh interviewed Crystal from BH on his IG stories.  They are apparently great friends.  It seems he has a serious real life beef with Fredrik. He muted the section in which he mentioned the name of the person he doesn't get along with but consensus was it was Fredrik.   I wonder what happened?  And I wonder why Flagg went to Douglas Elliman.   

I liked Tracy's sister's house, although its way too big as most of these homes are.  I'd love to see the house Tracy is building for herself.  That outfit on Tracy' the white boots and jacket, noooooooooooo.    

I didn't finish the show so I hope Flagg sold Suzanne Somers house.   That property has been on the market forever.  It gave me the creeps; I wouldn't like to be so isolated.  The surrounding property was beautiful but too remote for me.  Wouldn't want to take a golf cart to get  to my front door.  The sun has not been kind to SS's skin.  She sold skin care products for years and years.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

beekmanhill said:


> Josh interviewed Crystal from BH on his IG stories.  They are apparently great friends.  It seems he has a serious real life beef with Fredrik. He muted the section in which he mentioned the name of the person he doesn't get along with but consensus was it was Fredrik.   I wonder what happened?  And I wonder why Flagg went to Douglas Elliman.
> 
> I liked Tracy's sister's house, although its way too big as most of these homes are.  I'd love to see the house Tracy is building for herself.  That outfit on Tracy' the white boots and jacket, noooooooooooo.
> 
> I didn't finish the show so I hope Flagg sold Suzanne Somers house.   That property has been on the market forever.  It gave me the creeps; I wouldn't like to be so isolated.  The surrounding property was beautiful but too remote for me.  Wouldn't want to take a golf cart to get  to my front door.  The sun has not been kind to SS's skin.  She sold skin care products for years and years.



That's interesting about Josh and Frederick (I'm assuming you mean Altman?).  We were led to believe they were great mates who used to holiday together - last year, when they had the spat at Frederik moving to LA, we were even shown a photo of them all together somewhere sunny - which is why I was so confused at Heather being introduced to Derek in E1 of this latest season - oooops!

Altman probably feels that Frederik is encroaching on his territory.  I got a sense from the last series that the management at their agency think Frederik is the bees' knees (well, he is a huge sales powerhouse) and were going to bend over backwards for him.  But Josh needn't be upset at that because he was allowed to break the mold by setting up a whole new (literal, bricks and mortar) office away from the main Douglas Elliman building, plus in the past he's sought permission, which has been approved, for other things that are not their typical way of doing things.  So he's obviously held in well regard by the management too.

I'm probably not allowed to link it here, but if you search 'Tracy Tutor Dirt' you can see the photos of her new house (it's lovely - Spanish style).

Flagg said that he has been approached by countless firms over the years but it's only now that he's felt the time is right to make the move.  I wonder what they're offering him that's different though?  (Probably the lure of a swankier, larger, office was a step in the right direction - it used to be painful watching the three of them cramped into that tiny space).

I thought Suzanne's house was awful.  I didn't finish the episode either - I wandered off part-way through to do laundry, it was so boring.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

PyriteCrystal said:


> Ron Tutor dad is a construction magnate worth over $700 million.  I'm sure he's given them a lending hand.
> 
> I seem to remember reading a story about how Tracy's sister didn't use her to sell her first house, which sold for tens of millions ... maybe she did really well out of that sale which gave her the opportunity to upgrade to this latest manse?
> 
> I was looking at Flagg's business profile the other day - now he's moved to Douglas Elliman, he's built quite a strong team of people.  As well as him, Bobby and Hilary (who is now Operations Manager), there are some other support people and agents.  Good for him!
> 
> I wonder what became of Flagg's business partner - her name escapes me, but when he was still with Colton he'd meet up with this woman when they were doing flips.
> 
> I also wonder what became of Josh and Colton's beloved dog, Godzilla ... Colton's online presence is really minimal, but I guess he got Godzilla in the split.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Altman, but I think it's a good sign that his team members stick with him.  I remember the guy who I guess is his 2IC (after his brother Matt), meeting with Altman for an interview a few years back, and Altman was really tough on him - but he's gone on to do huge sales and obviously Altman takes care of his crew.  I like that.



First sentence should read, "Ron Tutor - Tracy's dad ..."


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> Tracy's sister has a 34 million dollar home?  her job as interior designer supports that lifestyle? because I thought her house was horribly decorated.


Her taste didn’t appeal to me either; if buying or selling a home in LA, I’d only use Josh Flagg, he seems the most  protective of his clients.


----------



## andral5

pjhm said:


> Her taste didn’t appeal to me either; if buying or selling a home in LA, I’d only use Josh Flagg, he seems the most  protective of his clients.


My thoughts exactly! Love his style, houses-wise as well as his personal style.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Motorcycle in a room as a decorative piece? No thanks. I don’t care how vintage, rare or artsy it is. Maybe in a NYC loft in the meat packing district or even fashion district, but as decor, not for me.


----------



## beekmanhill

PyriteCrystal said:


> That's interesting about Josh and Frederick (I'm assuming you mean Altman?).  We were led to believe they were great mates who used to holiday together - last year, when they had the spat at Frederik moving to LA, we were even shown a photo of them all together somewhere sunny - which is why I was so confused at Heather being introduced to Derek in E1 of this latest season - oooops!
> 
> I thought Suzanne's house was awful.  I didn't finish the episode either - I wandered off part-way through to do laundry, it was so boring.



I meant Josh Flagg.  He does an interview series on his IG.  He started out being terrible because he interrupted all the time to tell his own stories, but he has improved.  In the interview with Crystal he was very angry about Frederik (presumably).  Crystal was her usual bland self.  He's interviewed Nikki Haskell, Melissa Rivers, Charo (who knew she was a real estate magnate), Paula Abdul and others.   
I read that Suzanne and Alan's house sold, so I guess Josh found somebody who wants to take a golf cart up to unload his groceries.


----------



## Jayne1

I've been catching up on the episodes and saw that a new buyer is going to rip out Diane Keaton's brightly tiled kitchen island.  The one in the Spanish Colonial house. I would keep it for the bragging rights, I think.  lol


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> I've been catching up on the episodes and saw that a new buyer is going to rip out Diane Keaton's brightly tiled kitchen island.  The one in the Spanish Colonial house. I would keep it for the bragging rights, I think.  lol


They’ll probably do a cookie cutter white kitchen


----------



## andral5

swags said:


> They’ll probably do a cookie cutter white kitchen


These people have NO imagination. Or taste.


----------



## bag-princess

so Tracy tells her mom she is getting laid all the time!!  and that he puts her on a pedetal -   when her mom asks her how things have been going.


----------



## TC1

Tracy's sister bit her head off at the 25.5 million dollar offer with a whole filmed "you have got to be f*cking kidding me" routine, yet counters the 26 million dollar offer with 27? 
And that BS with those 3 girls and Altman had me FF'ing big time. I'm no guinea pig for these brats foray into acting


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Tracy's sister bit her head off at the 25.5 million dollar offer with a whole filmed "you have got to be f*cking kidding me" routine, yet counters the 26 million dollar offer with 27?
> *And that BS with those 3 girls and Altman had me FF'ing big time. I'm no guinea pig for these brats foray into acting*



thank you!!  when you pay bills THEN you can stay where you want!


----------



## rockhollow

I thought the 3 girls at the showings was so scripted. I know lots of the show is scripted but that was over the top. Like the mom really couldn't take them out somewhere during a showing.

I still enjoy seeing the houses they are trying to sell, but not so much the the script.

You would have to be young and fit to live at Suzanne's place. I was tired just watching all the stairs and levels in that place.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> I thought the 3 girls at the showings was so scripted. I know lots of the show is scripted but that was over the top. Like the mom really couldn't take them out somewhere during a showing.
> 
> I still enjoy seeing the houses they are trying to sell, but not so much the the script.
> 
> You would have to be young and fit to live at Suzanne's place. I was tired just watching all the stairs and levels in that place.



speaking of her - they sure didn’t get the camera too close to her! she looked so heavily made up!


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> speaking of her - they sure didn’t get the camera too close to her! she looked so heavily made up!



Yes, I did notice the camera stayed back - it looked like stucco on her face it was so thick


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> Yes, I did notice the camera stayed back - it looked like stucco on her face it was so thick



that’s exactly what it looked like!  like it was spackled on!


----------



## beekmanhill

rockhollow said:


> I thought the 3 girls at the showings was so scripted. I know lots of the show is scripted but that was over the top. Like the mom really couldn't take them out somewhere during a showing.
> 
> I still enjoy seeing the houses they are trying to sell, but not so much the the script.
> 
> You would have to be young and fit to live at Suzanne's place. I was tired just watching all the stairs and levels in that place.


Oh, those scene with the girls annoyed me.  I know it was scripted but it was a bad idea.  All I  could think of was spoiled brats, stay in your room.    
I'll never figure out how Suzanne Somers and Alan added 6 bedrooms to the place.  How did all the construction trucks with materials get up to the place.   I'd like to see the new place they bought.


----------



## lulilu

Hated Suzanne's house -- it made my head spin with all the outdoor steps and corridors and separate buildings.

Those girls needed a slap.  (sorry not sorry)  It's not ok to mess with someone's business.  And they were so rude and spoiled.  Mom should be ashamed.

I liked Tracy's sister's house -- the property was beautiful.  They clearly seem to have family money.  How successful could they be to afford their houses, as well as maintain and upkeep?


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> Hated Suzanne's house -- it made my head spin with all the outdoor steps and corridors and separate buildings.
> 
> Those girls needed a slap.  (sorry not sorry)  It's not ok to mess with someone's business.  And they were so rude and spoiled.  Mom should be ashamed.
> 
> I liked Tracy's sister's house -- the property was beautiful.  They clearly seem to have family money.  How successful could they be to afford their houses, as well as maintain and upkeep?



The whole thing seemed so fake and scripted to try and jump start the sassy girls into an acting career. It was a cheesy grab at potential fame... hated every minute of it! How stupid and gullible does the family, bravo etc think viewers are?


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> Hated Suzanne's house -- it made my head spin with all the outdoor steps and corridors and separate buildings.
> 
> Those girls needed a slap.  (sorry not sorry)  It's not ok to mess with someone's business.  And they were so rude and spoiled.  Mom should be ashamed.
> 
> I liked Tracy's sister's house -- the property was beautiful.  They clearly seem to have family money.  How successful could they be to afford their houses, as well as maintain and upkeep?


Tracy's father is a very wealthy developer.


----------



## anabanana745

luckylove said:


> The whole thing seemed so fake and scripted to try and jump start the sassy girls into an acting career. It was a cheesy grab at potential fame... hated every minute of it! How stupid and gullible does the family, bravo etc think viewers are?


 That scene was so annoying. I wouldn’t watch anything with them in it.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I’m not liking Fredrick in LA but I can’t figure out why…


----------



## bag-princess

What in theeeeeeee hell happened last night???? on FB Josh was talking about it being the dinner party he threw and the people there - that was not what we sa, I was so looking forward to seeing Jeff Lewis on tv again - I miss him and his show!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Chanel4Eva said:


> I’m not liking Fredrick in LA but I can’t figure out why…


I've never watched Fredrick in NY but he's annoying as hell in LA. First the tone of his voice sometimes sounds like Kermit the Frog and he's such a overly dramatic person. Some of his expressions look like they are made for the tv show so he comes off as really fake. I hope he goes back to NY.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

Those girls / brats were soooooo doing an audition for TV ... probably hoping for an iMDB entry to get started.  This is where the family moved to:








						Snapchat’s Jared Grusd Buys $18 Million Beverly Hills Mansion
					

The remarkable resurgence of Snap Inc. has become the talk of the tech town, not to mention the broader market in general, with shares up roughly 500% since this time last year on the strength of m…




					www.dirt.com
				




I forgot how much I love David's personality.  He was great fun and very charming when he first came to the series, but for the past few series seemed quiet - plus, I sensed friction between him and James.  Now, they seem to have worked out whatever might have been going on because they're back to being FUN.  (Although I find James a bit grating ... his laughter seems forced).  David's wife seems like a sourpuss.

I love nearly all of the homes, but I couldn't imagine actually living in many of them ... they just don't look cosy and homely.  They're stunning showpieces though.


----------



## beekmanhill

PyriteCrystal said:


> Those girls / brats were soooooo doing an audition for TV ... probably hoping for an iMDB entry to get started.  This is where the family moved to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snapchat’s Jared Grusd Buys $18 Million Beverly Hills Mansion
> 
> 
> The remarkable resurgence of Snap Inc. has become the talk of the tech town, not to mention the broader market in general, with shares up roughly 500% since this time last year on the strength of m…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dirt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love nearly all of the homes, but I couldn't imagine actually living in many of them ... they just don't look cosy and homely.  They're stunning showpieces though.


I was hoping to find out where oh where that woman got all her money.   She moved before she sold.   I loved the new house.  I thought Snapchat was dead; I guess I'm not up with the times.

That house Fredrik is selling is dreadful.  When they do a long shot from the outside you notice how close it is to the adjacent properties and how it overwhelms them.   I bet the neighbors aren't too happy.   So I guess next week the bus gets stuck but Fredrik will prevail and sell it anyway.  Fredrik says he lives in Bel Air.  I wonder where his property is.  He has a huge lawn and doesn't appear to be right on top of anybody else.  I guess its in "lower Bel Air."


----------



## TC1

Funny that the money is from Snapchat when Josh A kept telling the girls how great the new house would be for Tik Tok's  
I'm so over all the filler scenes of "how are we gonna sell this listing" and the ridiculous bus tour, costumes and theme nonsense they use for airtime. Just show us the real estate porn.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Fredrick was not bright to rent out that double deck bus! LOL


----------



## rockhollow

BleuSaphir said:


> Fredrick was not bright to rent out that double deck bus! LOL



Especially when he said he rented the extra long bus   
But for all we know, that was all in the plan for the episode, Fred does live up there and must know what the road is like.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

beekmanhill said:


> ... Fredrik says he lives in Bel Air.  I wonder where his property is.  He has a huge lawn and doesn't appear to be right on top of anybody else.  I guess its in "lower Bel Air."



Fredrik lives off Coldwater Canyon Drive; his property has one-third of an acre.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, I see. Freddy is renting his perfect home and has moved to yet another perfect home.  So maybe those long curvy drives in Bel Air didn't suit him after all. 









						Fredrik Eklund Lists Bel Air Mansion For Rent Amid Move
					

Fredrik Eklund and family are moving into their “forever home” and putting their Bel Air mansion up for rent.




					therealdeal.com


----------



## BleuSaphir

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, I see. Freddy is renting his perfect home and has moved to yet another perfect home.  So maybe those long curvy drives in Bel Air didn't suit him after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fredrik Eklund Lists Bel Air Mansion For Rent Amid Move
> 
> 
> Fredrik Eklund and family are moving into their “forever home” and putting their Bel Air mansion up for rent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therealdeal.com


Aren’t most luxury homes in LA like that? Maybe a home in Beverly Hills Flats would suit him. Even some home in Holmby Hills might be suitable too! Lol


----------



## Chanel4Eva

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, I see. Freddy is renting his perfect home and has moved to yet another perfect home.  So maybe those long curvy drives in Bel Air didn't suit him after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fredrik Eklund Lists Bel Air Mansion For Rent Amid Move
> 
> 
> Fredrik Eklund and family are moving into their “forever home” and putting their Bel Air mansion up for rent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therealdeal.com


Wow. I wonder what he’s moving into now?
His last apartment he had with his family in NYC before moving to LA was incredible with such breathtaking views!


----------



## bag-princess

Chanel4Eva said:


> Wow. I wonder what he’s moving into now?
> His last apartment he had with his family in NYC before moving to LA was incredible with such breathtaking views!



yes it was!! did he sell that when they bought the big house in the country?  He has had some fabulous real estat!


----------



## PyriteCrystal

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, I see. Freddy is renting his perfect home and has moved to yet another perfect home.  So maybe those long curvy drives in Bel Air didn't suit him after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fredrik Eklund Lists Bel Air Mansion For Rent Amid Move
> 
> 
> Fredrik Eklund and family are moving into their “forever home” and putting their Bel Air mansion up for rent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therealdeal.com



That was the home before the one he's in now ... his one now is off Coldwater Canyon.


----------



## beekmanhill

This article talks about his properties.   It seems that the Bel Air property was a rental.   I believe the NYC apartment at the Seaport was a rental too maybe as part of a deal with the developer.   He owns the CT property, which he is renting out, and will probably sell , and I guess he owns the new Coldwater Canyon property into which they recently moved.  The article mentions that he bought a "retirement" property in Tuscany.  So if I have it right, he's lived in two rental properties in LA before this recent move to Coldwater Canyon.  









						Fredrik Eklund Clarifies Exactly How Many Homes He Has | Bravo TV Official Site
					

Fredrik Eklund and his family have settled into an "incredible" house in Bel-Air, and the Million Dollar Listing New York agent is also keeping up with




					www.bravotv.com
				




This is his gorgeous Ct home.  I'd never sell that one but I love that area so much.  









						Fredrik Eklund Is Renting His Exquisite Connecticut Home for $150K: See Inside | Bravo TV Official Site
					

Despite his longtime status as a New Yorker, Fredrik Eklund is happily ensconced on the West Coast these days.




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> This article talks about his properties.   It seems that the Bel Air property was a rental.   I believe the NYC apartment at the Seaport was a rental too maybe as part of a deal with the developer.   He owns the CT property, which he is renting out, and will probably sell , and I guess he owns the new Coldwater Canyon property into which they recently moved.  The article mentions that he bought a "retirement" property in Tuscany.  So if I have it right, he's lived in two rental properties in LA before this recent move to Coldwater Canyon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fredrik Eklund Clarifies Exactly How Many Homes He Has | Bravo TV Official Site
> 
> 
> Fredrik Eklund and his family have settled into an "incredible" house in Bel-Air, and the Million Dollar Listing New York agent is also keeping up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bravotv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is his gorgeous Ct home.  I'd never sell that one but I love that area so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fredrik Eklund Is Renting His Exquisite Connecticut Home for $150K: See Inside | Bravo TV Official Site
> 
> 
> Despite his longtime status as a New Yorker, Fredrik Eklund is happily ensconced on the West Coast these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bravotv.com





it amazes me when i am watching the show the kind of money these people are paying every month to RENT a house while they are looking for a several million dollar home - most people could have bought a nice home with that rent money in other parts of the country!   not to mention that the leases are most of the time for a year!  that is serious money.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

bag-princess said:


> it amazes me when i am watching the show the kind of money these people are paying every month to RENT a house while they are looking for a several million dollar home - most people could have bought a nice home with that rent money in other parts of the country!   not to mention that the leases are most of the time for a year!  that is serious money.



I wonder - and I appreciate this might sound crazy because they are making SO much money - if it's easier to lease, than it is to get a mortgage.  Not sure about this lot, but where I am, real estate agents/brokers/salespeople (whatever you want to call them) are seen as self-employed, and mortgages are hard to get if you're self-employed (unless you have a really solid years-long history, including during recession times), proving that you're a safe bet.  Leases, however, are easy - just provide your proof of income, and you're good to go.

I remember when Altman first appeared on the show and he was already successful (nowhere near as, now), and he rented a little tiny house (it was very cute!).  I wondered why he didn't just go and buy something, even something that was in the high $000s.  Actually, James Harris also rented a little tiny house until he'd been on the show for a couple or so seasons.  It wasn't until either had been on the show for a couple or so seasons that they suddenly started to buy (perhaps with cash?).  Altman now owns several very pricey rental properties with his brother, so maybe he was just saving all his cash up?


----------



## bag-princess

PyriteCrystal said:


> I wonder - and I appreciate this might sound crazy because they are making SO much money - if it's easier to lease, than it is to get a mortgage.  Not sure about this lot, but where I am, real estate agents/brokers/salespeople (whatever you want to call them) are seen as self-employed, and mortgages are hard to get if you're self-employed (unless you have a really solid years-long history, including during recession times), proving that you're a safe bet.  Leases, however, are easy - just provide your proof of income, and you're good to go.
> 
> I remember when Altman first appeared on the show and he was already successful (nowhere near as, now), and he rented a little tiny house (it was very cute!).  I wondered why he didn't just go and buy something, even something that was in the high $000s.  Actually, James Harris also rented a little tiny house until he'd been on the show for a couple or so seasons.  It wasn't until either had been on the show for a couple or so seasons that they suddenly started to buy (perhaps with cash?).  Altman now owns several very pricey rental properties with his brother, so maybe he was just saving all his cash up?





oh i was not speaking specifically about the agents - i meant the people looking for homes.   
i don't know why it would be harder for josh or any of them to get a mortgage than most "normal" people who are earning far less than they do.  of course to some of these people even paying $50K a month for rent is just a drop in the bucket for the kind of money they have!


----------



## PyriteCrystal

It could be that companies are leasing these homes ... which may or may not have some bearing on how it's treated tax-wise (not sure how it works in the US).


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Josh giving up his commission so Tracey can have the house was a very sweet gesture, Tracey not willing to go another 200K was ridiculous since she clearly has the money. 

Also Josh and Heather pay mortgages? I assumed they paid it all up front.


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> Josh giving up his commission so Tracey can have the house was a very sweet gesture, Tracey not willing to go another 200K was ridiculous since she clearly has the money.
> 
> Also Josh and Heather pay mortgages? I assumed they paid it all up front.




that was very nice of josh!!    tracey was acting like one of her ridiculous clients - but when she changed the code on the gate and josh could not get in was too funny!   

i was shocked that josh and heather had a mortgage too!  unless it is a short mortgage - like 10 years.  i wonder if josh bought the house for his parents??


----------



## Love Of My Life

bag-princess said:


> that was very nice of josh!!    tracey was acting like one of her ridiculous clients - but when she changed the code on the gate and josh could not get in was too funny!
> 
> i was shocked that josh and heather had a mortgage too!  unless it is a short mortgage - like 10 years.  i wonder if josh bought the house for his parents??



Last night on WWHL, Josh said that they bought the house for his parents & he felt good about doing so


----------



## bag-princess

Love Of My Life said:


> Last night on WWHL, Josh said that they bought the house for his parents & he felt good about doing so




that is so awesome - what a wonderful son! he’s going to love having them so clos. thank you for the update!


----------



## TC1

I find it odd that Josh wouldn't take any commission to help Tracey out. She sold her house for an obscene about of money and knows real estate is a good investment. I dunno, I just feel like it was another set up. *shrug*


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I find it odd that Josh wouldn't take any commission to help Tracey out. She sold her house for an obscene about of money and knows real estate is a good investment. I dunno, I just feel like it was another set up. *shrug*




i don't care if it was - josh entertains me and that is why i watch the show.  he is one of my favorites and he makes me laugh!  of course i love to see the homes and how much they cost too.


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> i don't care if it was - josh entertains me and that is why i watch the show.  he is one of my favorites and he makes me laugh!  of course i love to see the homes and how much they cost too.


I love him because of his historic knowledge of real estate (learned from his grandmom I assume) but also that he gives zero f*cks.  Nothing bothers him.  I love that.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> I love him because of his historic knowledge of real estate (learned from his grandmom I assume) but also that he gives zero f*cks.  Nothing bothers him.  I love that.




yes both of those things too about Josh keep me entertained!


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> i don't care if it was - josh entertains me and that is why i watch the show.  he is one of my favorites and he makes me laugh!  of course i love to see the homes and how much they cost too.


I love the homes too. Care less about the antics/bickering. Flagg is also a favorite of mine. I just love him! Not sure why either bc he would probably annoy me IRL. lol 

ps he must pay his assistants well considering the car they drive.


----------



## anabanana745

TC1 said:


> I find it odd that Josh wouldn't take any commission to help Tracey out. She sold her house for an obscene about of money and knows real estate is a good investment. I dunno, I just feel like it was another set up. *shrug*



i thought the same thing. And if she accepted that, she should be ashamed of herself. She was not his client and this poor little rich girl routine isn’t cute. Tracey seems like a nightmare to do business with as just tries to run over everyone.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Remember The Razor House that both Josh's co-listed? (back when they were still feuding?  ) Alicia Keys and her husband bought it. They did an Architectural Digest interview so you can see how they decorated it. I always liked this house.









						Inside Alicia Keys and Swizz Beatz’s Art-Filled Modernist Home Overlooking the Pacific Ocean — Architectural Digest
					

The superstar couple worked with AD100 designer Kelly Behun to craft their literal “Dreamland”




					apple.news


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Addicted to bags said:


> Remember The Razor House that both Josh's co-listed? (back when they were still feuding?  ) Alicia Keys and her husband bought it. They did an Architectural Digest interview so you can see how they decorated it. I always liked this house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Alicia Keys and Swizz Beatz’s Art-Filled Modernist Home Overlooking the Pacific Ocean — Architectural Digest
> 
> 
> The superstar couple worked with AD100 designer Kelly Behun to craft their literal “Dreamland”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


Such a cool house! I wonder if there are any privacy issues for them. I remember on the show they said a couple public trails go pretty close to the house.


----------



## lulilu

Addicted to bags said:


> Remember The Razor House that both Josh's co-listed? (back when they were still feuding?  ) Alicia Keys and her husband bought it. They did an Architectural Digest interview so you can see how they decorated it. I always liked this house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Alicia Keys and Swizz Beatz’s Art-Filled Modernist Home Overlooking the Pacific Ocean — Architectural Digest
> 
> 
> The superstar couple worked with AD100 designer Kelly Behun to craft their literal “Dreamland”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


One thing that has become kind of boring on this show is all the modern houses that are pretty much all white inside and out.  They've managed to soften the look of the interior.  While I am not a big fan of tan/brown, the artwork adds some color.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Chanel4Eva said:


> Such a cool house! I wonder if there are any privacy issues for them. I remember on the show they said a couple public trails go pretty close to the house.


Yes, and I think there was a spot that was popular with paraglider's near the cliff to them too. I'm sure they've figured some ways to assure their privacy.


----------



## lulilu

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes, and I think there was a spot that was popular with paraglider's near the cliff to them too. I'm sure they've figured some ways to assure their privacy.


Alicia mentioned seeing the hang gliders and how it seemed magical.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> Alicia mentioned seeing the hang gliders and how it seemed magical.



and how it convinced her it was the per house


----------



## Jayne1

Haven't watched the last 2 episodes - what happened with the Upper Bel Air house that Fred was trying to sell, the one that was a 3 or 4 storey all glass square house on a cliff with good views. But insanely expensive, especially because its neighbours were modest houses.

I thought it looked cheap. All glass always looks cheap to me and usually is.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jayne1 said:


> Haven't watched the last 2 episodes - what happened with the Upper Bel Air house that Fred was trying to sell, the one that was a 3 or 4 storey all glass square house on a cliff with good views. But insanely expensive, especially because its neighbours were modest houses.
> 
> I thought it looked cheap. All glass always looks cheap to me and usually is.


He sold it on the last episode over the asking price but that included the furniture which I think I heard was worth over $400k?? The buyers also wanted to buy the statues the mother/grandmother of the sellers had made and that almost killed the deal. The buyers did not get the statues.


----------



## pmburk

I too find it a little odd that any of them (Josh) would carry a mortgage, but many financial experts advise a mortgage over cash, even if you can afford it. Maybe they just wanted to keep a larger amount elsewhere instead of tied up in one property.

It was nice of Josh to give up his commission, but it still killed me that Tracy was freaking over $200K when she's looking at an $8 million house. I wonder if her previous house (the divorce house she sold) had a mortgage, and maybe she wasn't left with a large amount. I did crack up when she said Josh wasn't good with kids because "all of his friends are over 70" and they were yelling over the fence at each other.  



bag-princess said:


> i don't care if it was - josh entertains me and that is why i watch the show.  he is one of my favorites and he makes me laugh!  of course i love to see the homes and how much they cost too.



Flagg is *by far* my favorite on the show. I love his car collection and the fact that he often represents (and appreciates) the older, more unique homes. He also gives zero f*cks which is hilarious. I mean, did anyone catch him on the last episode wearing a tiara while on the phone? And randomly eating the tuna sandwich off Tracy's counter?


----------



## bag-princess

pmburk said:


> I too find it a little odd that any of them (Josh) would carry a mortgage, but many financial experts advise a mortgage over cash, even if you can afford it. Maybe they just wanted to keep a larger amount elsewhere instead of tied up in one property.
> 
> It was nice of Josh to give up his commission, but it still killed me that Tracy was freaking over $200K when she's looking at an $8 million house. I wonder if her previous house (the divorce house she sold) had a mortgage, and maybe she wasn't left with a large amount. I did crack up when she said Josh wasn't good with kids because "all of his friends are over 70" and they were yelling over the fence at each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Flagg is *by far* my favorite on the show. I love his car collection and the fact that he often represents (and appreciates) the older, more unique homes. He also gives zero f*cks which is hilarious. *I mean, did anyone catch him on the last episode wearing a tiara while on the phone? And randomly eating the tuna sandwich off Tracy's counter?*




   he treats tracy's home like it is part his.  when she changed the gate code and he could not get in was hilarious to me!  and i love when he pokes fun at himself and does something like wearing a tiara.


----------



## Jayne1

Addicted to bags said:


> He sold it on the last episode over the asking price but that included the furniture which I think I heard was worth over $400k?? The buyers also wanted to buy the statues the mother/grandmother of the sellers had made and that almost killed the deal. The buyers did not get the statues.


I was so uncomfortable in that house, through the TV of couse. I swear, I'd have to wear sunglasses all day.


----------



## bag-princess

anyone know who the young black couple was last week that was working with david to buy a house???   i have no idea who they are but i am guessing that they - well him since he is the performer - that it is someone people would know.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> anyone know who the young black couple was last week that was working with david to buy a house???   i have no idea who they are but i am guessing that they - well him since he is the performer - that it is someone people would know.


Not me, I can't keep up with all the musicians/performers that keep popping up. I think she's the singer/performer and he's the producer if I remember correctly.


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> Not me, I can't keep up with all the musicians/performers that keep popping up. I think she's the singer/performer and he's the producer if I remember correctly.




i thought it was him - since she was sitting there watching him.  it's not that important of course and they didn't even say anything about them like they have done in the past with people on the show so i am thinking that they are not that "big"


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> i thought it was him - since she was sitting there watching him.  it's not that important of course and they didn't even say anything about them like they have done in the past with people on the show so i am thinking that they are not that "big"


Here I found some info about the couple you are inquiring about.  https://www.bravotv.com/million-dol...isode-8/videos/james-harris-tries-to-find-the


----------



## BleuSaphir

It was nice of the Altman brothers to buy mid century home for their parent.


----------



## bag-princess

BleuSaphir said:


> It was nice of the Altman brothers to buy mid century home for their parent.



they are great boys! I thought that was wonderful - I bet they will be visiting more often now!!


----------



## bag-princess

Tracy is still after all this time trying to make it seem like she’s the baddest bi*ch and even though she’s the only girl among them she is not to be played with!   She was really trying to win an Oscar last night throwing out F bombs at Fredrik!! and that one fake tear. He has done that same thing with a couple of the guys that i can  remember so it wasn’t all about her! and that outfit she had on


----------



## bag-princess

check out this 100 year old house that Josh (not that one - the other one) is showing!


fb.watch/9e6RXZzPJT


----------



## bag-princess

Inside the Happy, Pink-Toned Forever Home of Million Dollar Listing’s Fredrik Eklund
					

The Swedish reality TV star shares the cheerful Beverly Hills pad with his artist husband and their four-year-old twins




					www.architecturaldigest.com


----------



## CeeJay

pmburk said:


> I too find it a little odd that any of them (Josh) would carry a mortgage, but many financial experts advise a mortgage over cash, even if you can afford it. Maybe they just wanted to keep a larger amount elsewhere instead of tied up in one property.
> 
> It was nice of Josh to give up his commission, but it still killed me that Tracy was freaking over $200K when she's looking at an $8 million house. I wonder if her previous house (the divorce house she sold) had a mortgage, and maybe she wasn't left with a large amount. I did crack up when she said Josh wasn't good with kids because "all of his friends are over 70" and they were yelling over the fence at each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Flagg is *by far* my favorite on the show. I love his car collection and the fact that he often represents (and appreciates) the older, more unique homes. He also gives zero f*cks which is hilarious. I mean, did anyone catch him on the last episode wearing a tiara while on the phone? And randomly eating the tuna sandwich off Tracy's counter?


I TOTALLY 100% agree with you .. and having met Josh Flagg IRL, he's just as funny and self-deprecating as he is on the show!  I also agree, that I like the fact that he KNOWS the history out here; he really is the perfect person to sell a property that has history .. but unfortunately, the developers oftentimes buy-up the property to get the land and then tear down the house and build some f-ugly-a$$ white blob .. see it ALL OVER here (I live in LA). 

I can't STAND Tracy and honestly (IMO), her outfits are so unprofessional!  Look, I get that the "look" out here in LA is different from back East (where I'm from), but dress sensibly and "your outfit" should not take away from the property for which you are showing!  I do like, however, that she and Flagg both really hate Frederik .. I am NOT watching the show right now (the HB tapes it) because I simply cannot stand Frederik.  He drove me nuts on the MDL-NY and now?? .. out here? - UGGH!!!


----------



## redney

Really dislike Fredrik. He always seems to be two steps behind, not savvy at all and not in the same league as the other cast members.


----------



## beekmanhill

To me that house that the Altman brothers gave their parents was too big and had too many stairs for people of that age.  They seem healthy now, but are not spring chickens.   Wouldn't want all those stairs myself.  The brothers must be earning a bundle.  It was a beautiful gesture.  

Freddie seems to have alienated all the cast.   Freddie took it upon himself to announce Flagg's hiring at Douglas Elliman before Flagg could do it  (was this on the show, or did I see it elsewhere?)  All the cast seems to side with Flagg, as I would.  He's always been my favorite.   I wonder if Flagg will even film with him now.   

Tracy's wardrobe is dreadful.  She must have a stylist, but the stylist has got it all wrong.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> To me that house that the Altman brothers gave their parents was too big and had too many stairs for people of that age.  They seem healthy now, but are not spring chickens.   Wouldn't want all those stairs myself.  The brothers must be earning a bundle.  It was a beautiful gesture.
> 
> Freddie seems to have alienated all the cast.   Freddie took it upon himself to announce Flagg's hiring at Douglas Elliman before Flagg could do it  (was this on the show, or did I see it elsewhere?)  All the cast seems to side with Flagg, as I would.  He's always been my favorite.   I wonder if Flagg will even film with him now.
> 
> Tracy's wardrobe is dreadful.  *She must have a stylist, but the stylist has got it all wrong.*





she said she had a stylist - but she obviously doesn't listen and does what she wants anyway! 
and either this person is going to deal with that attitude in order to get paid and keep the job or they are going to leave!  i really miss her assistant erica - she was gorgeous and always well dressed.


----------



## Addicted to bags

CeeJay said:


> I TOTALLY 100% agree with you .. and having met Josh Flagg IRL, he's just as funny and self-deprecating as he is on the show!  I also agree, that I like the fact that he KNOWS the history out here; he really is the perfect person to sell a property that has history .. but unfortunately, the developers oftentimes buy-up the property to get the land and then tear down the house and build some f-ugly-a$$ white blob .. see it ALL OVER here (I live in LA).
> 
> I can't STAND Tracy and honestly (IMO), her outfits are so unprofessional!  Look, I get that the "look" out here in LA is different from back East (where I'm from), but dress sensibly and "your outfit" should not take away from the property for which you are showing!  I do like, however, that she and Flagg both really hate Frederik .. I am NOT watching the show right now (the HB tapes it) because I simply cannot stand Frederik.  He drove me nuts on the MDL-NY and now?? .. out here? - UGGH!!!





beekmanhill said:


> To me that house that the Altman brothers gave their parents was too big and had too many stairs for people of that age.  They seem healthy now, but are not spring chickens.   Wouldn't want all those stairs myself.  The brothers must be earning a bundle.  It was a beautiful gesture.
> 
> Freddie seems to have alienated all the cast.   Freddie took it upon himself to announce Flagg's hiring at Douglas Elliman before Flagg could do it  (was this on the show, or did I see it elsewhere?)  All the cast seems to side with Flagg, as I would.  He's always been my favorite.   I wonder if Flagg will even film with him now.
> 
> Tracy's wardrobe is dreadful.  She must have a stylist, but the stylist has got it all wrong.


Tracy tries to dress half her age. Did you see the episode when her and her eldest daughter first saw the house she ended up buying in the BH Flats? They were dressed alike, right down to the cardigan slipping down the same shoulder as each other.


----------



## meluvs2shop

For you LA folks the house that Altman purchased for his parents why is the area called BH PO? Why not just Beverly Hills? What’s the difference between the two areas?


----------



## Addicted to bags

meluvs2shop said:


> For you LA folks the house that Altman purchased for his parents why is the area called BH PO? Why not just Beverly Hills? What’s the difference between the two areas?


I live in LA. BH PO is adjacent to Beverly Hills. Here's an explanation from the LA Times. https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-1989-10-08-re-112-story.html


----------



## meluvs2shop

Addicted to bags said:


> I live in LA. BH PO is adjacent to Beverly Hills. Here's an explanation from the LA Times. https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-1989-10-08-re-112-story.html


Ty so much for answering! 
That was a sweet moment between Altman boys and their parents. I laughed when the mom said, i love the windows after complaining about them! And the father even cried! 
where are they from originally? East coast?


----------



## Addicted to bags

meluvs2shop said:


> Ty so much for answering!
> That was a sweet moment between Altman boys and their parents. I laughed when the mom said, i love the windows after complaining about them! And the father even cried!
> where are they from originally? East coast?


Massachusetts I believe.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

I'm a little way behind you guys, and am just watching the episode where Josh has suggested to Heather they buy his parents a house.

Firstly, she is _definitely_ a shadow of her former self ... where has her happiness gone?  It's been replaced with nervousness.

Interesting that one of the first things she said was that she doesn't want to move again ... yet their house is now for sale ... hmmm ... and then she said they've been wanting to buy in Newport for a while (presumably a holiday house / weekender?) ... which Josh said they will not be able to do if they buy this house for his parents.

He also brought up how Heather's mum lives in their guest house - although he didn't mention that she is the nanny while Heather works - it just seemed really mean to me.  His parents are in no way poor - they could've bought a nice little cottage somewhere for a couple of million (Heather had one not that long ago that would've been great for them) - they don't need a six(ish) million dollar house in BH!

I don't think Heather is happy, and I think his arrogance - which was front and centre when he first came on the show, before he took it down a notch - is back.

Hard not to feel bad for Heather.

That gesture of Josh (to forgo his commission so Tracy could get her house) was something else.  Wow, just wow.  I'm struggling to understand how she couldn't afford it ... if she's as successful as we're led to believe then, well ...


----------



## rockhollow

Traci's clothes might be ok for socializing, but  i never thinks she looks professional.
There are so many classy, professional looks, she's got a great body.

Like all here, I like Flagg to most. Pretty impressive that he gave up his commission for Traci could get that house.
I wonder if she's as solvent and she lets on, if you are buying a multi-million dollar house, and being a realtor, she seemed cheap to let her dream home go over a few thousand dollars.

I feel a bit badly for Fred. But maybe he needs to adjust his ego. I guess he thought he would just come to LA and be the best, but that doesn't seem to be happening.


----------



## CeeJay

meluvs2shop said:


> Ty so much for answering!
> That was a sweet moment between Altman boys and their parents. I laughed when the mom said, i love the windows after complaining about them! And the father even cried!
> where are they from originally? East coast?


They are from Newton, MASS .. a very nice suburb of Boston!  I was shocked when I first found this out as I always thought that Josh was a New Yorker!


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> I feel a bit badly for Fred. But maybe he needs to adjust his ego. I guess he thought he would just come to LA and be the best, but that doesn't seem to be happening.


IMO .. Frederik thought he could just come out here and sell the big-$$$ houses, similar to what he did in NYC!!!  Well, as a former East Coaster who has now been out here 7+ years, there is a WORLD of difference .. especially when you are dealing with very wealthy (and in many cases - EPIC entitle-itis) persons!!!  Plus, if you notice .. all the other Agents know their stuff about the *AREA *in which the house exists (Flagg especially).  Frederik just thought he could come out here and step on all the other Agent's toes .. and to me, that is very selfish .. and frankly, I'm surprised if ANY of them speak to him or socialize with him .. why would they want to???


----------



## lulilu

CeeJay said:


> I can't STAND Tracy and honestly (IMO), her outfits are so unprofessional!  Look, I get that the "look" out here in LA is different from back East (where I'm from), but dress sensibly and "your outfit" should not take away from the property for which you are showing!  I do like, however, that she and Flagg both really hate Frederik .. I am NOT watching the show right now (the HB tapes it) because I simply cannot stand Frederik.  He drove me nuts on the MDL-NY and now?? .. out here? - UGGH!!!


It's all about tv IMO.  The women on that show, Selling LA, often dress OTT and "sexy."  Maybe it goes that way out there?

[QUOTE="beekmanhill, post: 34855707, member: 378878"
Freddie seems to have alienated all the cast.   Freddie took it upon himself to announce Flagg's hiring at Douglas Elliman before Flagg could do it  (was this on the show, or did I see it elsewhere?)  All the cast seems to side with Flagg, as I would.  He's always been my favorite.   I wonder if Flagg will even film with him now.  
[/QUOTE]
It seems as if Freddie almost has ADD.  He is impulsive and can't seem to stop himself from talking (i.e., disclosing things about the others).  Personally, I don't attribute malice to it; he just has to learn to rein himself in.


----------



## meluvs2shop

CeeJay said:


> IMO .. Frederik thought he could just come out here and sell the big-$$$ houses, similar to what he did in NYC!!!  Well, as a former East Coaster who has now been out here 7+ years, there is a WORLD of difference .. especially when you are dealing with very wealthy (and in many cases - EPIC entitle-itis) persons!!!  Plus, if you notice .. all the other Agents know their stuff about the AREA in which the house exists (*Flagg especially).  *Frederik just thought he could come out here and step on all the other Agent's toes .. and to me, that is very selfish .. and frankly, I'm surprised if ANY of them speak to him or socialize with him .. why would they want to???


Yes! It was especially noticeable when he was showing his friend homes and she had very specific ideas about what she wants and not willing to compromise (btw, that’s ok when shelling out millions- not my point). He literally rattled off homes avail in the flats and number of homes that fit her specific criteria that were not for sale. I was impressed by that. 
Frederik comes across as tough on the outside but mush on the inside. He was literally crying when talking to Tracy. Her tears seemed fake. If he can cry like that on a whim he should do some acting. Seriously.


----------



## luckylove

Frederik comes across like a fish out of water in LA. It's not a great fit for him IMHO. He seemed to vibe better in NYC. Perhaps it's all just part of an overly manufactured storyline for the audience, but I just don't think it works.


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> Inside the Happy, Pink-Toned Forever Home of Million Dollar Listing’s Fredrik Eklund
> 
> 
> The Swedish reality TV star shares the cheerful Beverly Hills pad with his artist husband and their four-year-old twins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.architecturaldigest.com



I just love this house.  I have had blush walls in some rooms for years.  And the wood front door with the modern glass around it was cool I think.


----------



## bag-princess

PyriteCrystal said:


> I'm a little way behind you guys, and am just watching the episode where Josh has suggested to Heather they buy his parents a house.
> 
> Firstly, she is _definitely_ a shadow of her former self ... where has her happiness gone?  It's been replaced with nervousness.
> 
> Interesting that one of the first things she said was that she doesn't want to move again ... yet their house is now for sale ... hmmm ... and then she said they've been wanting to buy in Newport for a while (presumably a holiday house / weekender?) ... which Josh said they will not be able to do if they buy this house for his parents.
> 
> He also brought up how Heather's mum lives in their guest house -* although he didn't mention that she is the nanny while Heather works *- it just seemed really mean to me.  His parents are in no way poor - they could've bought a nice little cottage somewhere for a couple of million (Heather had one not that long ago that would've been great for them) - they don't need a six(ish) million dollar house in BH!
> 
> I don't think Heather is happy, and I think his arrogance - which was front and centre when he first came on the show, before he took it down a notch - is back.
> 
> Hard not to feel bad for Heather.
> 
> That gesture of Josh (to forgo his commission so Tracy could get her house) was something else.  Wow, just wow.  I'm struggling to understand how she couldn't afford it ... if she's as successful as we're led to believe then, well ...





she is not the nanny - she is the grandmother!  there is a difference.  they have nannies for those kids.  and it doesn't matter if he parents are not poor andcould afford to buy a house they wanted.  josh wanted to do something for them to show how much he loved them - that is the purpose of a gift.  and no it is not hard to NOT feel bad for heather - she knew exactly who josh was before she married him!  she knew he loved his job almost more than anything and then when he and matt started their own company of course he is going to have to work even harder!  she wants him at home more but i seriously doubt she would want to give up the life they live.   and she liked his arrogance just fine or she would not have married him!  he is already cooked so he is not going to change no matter how hard she has tried to make that happen.  if she isn't happy she is going to have to do something about that herself - nobody can do it for her.


----------



## Aimee3

Heather didn’t seem pleased that Josh wanted to buy a house for his parents at all!  Maybe because her mother is living in the guesthouse…rent free or not?  I think that whole buying the house for them as a surprise was likely staged.  Who would buy a 6 million dollar house for someone and hope they love it.  Wouldn’t it have made more sense to let them choose a place?  That did not look like a comfortable house for older people.  I also noticed that the pool always seemed to be in the shade every time they showed it.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

bag-princess said:


> she is not the nanny - she is the grandmother!  there is a difference.  they have nannies for those kids.  and it doesn't matter if he parents are not poor andcould afford to buy a house they wanted.  josh wanted to do something for them to show how much he loved them - that is the purpose of a gift.  and no it is not hard to NOT feel bad for heather - she knew exactly who josh was before she married him!  she knew he loved his job almost more than anything and then when he and matt started their own company of course he is going to have to work even harder!  she wants him at home more but i seriously doubt she would want to give up the life they live.   and she liked his arrogance just fine or she would not have married him!  he is already cooked so he is not going to change no matter how hard she has tried to make that happen.  if she isn't happy she is going to have to do something about that herself - nobody can do it for her.



Oh, I know there's a difference.  Heather said some time ago someplace (I can't remember where) that her mother was moving from Las Vegas, where she had worked as a realtor, to help with the kids when she and Josh had to work.  So, essentially the nanny (and grandmother).  Heather doesn't have nannies otherwise.

I think we're going to have to agree to disagree about Josh and Heather ... he has been a bit mean from the start, I agree (remember when he and Matt decided to go it alone and wouldn't include her, but then Josh got all salty about Heather working with Mauricio?), BUT I wonder if they sorted all that out when they called off the wedding to work on their relationship ... maybe Heather thought things would be different, but greed and ego always wins with him.

Plus, Heather said on tape, on that episode a couple of weeks ago, that she didn't want to move again ... yet here they are, house for sale.  It's Josh's world and everyone is just living in it.


----------



## beekmanhill

CeeJay said:


> They are from Newton, MASS .. a very nice suburb of Boston!  I was shocked when I first found this out as I always thought that Josh was a New Yorker!



My niece and family live in Newton; it's a lovely area.   Josh's father is a gynecologist, now practicing in Aspen, no insurance accepted.  
https://alanaltmanmd.com/ 

I think the bros see the house as an investment property as well as a thoughtful gift.   I'm sure they evaluated it for its appreciation potential.


----------



## beekmanhill

I love his house and the wall color.  Freddie has good taste in husbands and houses.


----------



## rockhollow

Here's my 2 cent:
JoshA was an obsessed realtor/workaholic from the get go, and Heather must have known that and accepted it. He wanted a family, but that doesn't mean he'll change his work ethic.
The best way to a healthy, happy relationship is to accept your partner as they are, not think things should change after marriage.

I think it was wonderful for Josh to buy that house for the parents to live in. It wasn't just Josh, his brother is paying for half.
And I am sure it's an investment as well. As someone else mentioned, it's maybe not the best for aging parents, but a great investment. Josh must see the potential for the house in the future.

Heather is living a pretty nice life, and I am sure the guest house for her mom is no shack, and nice to get to live so close to her family, while still having her own space.


----------



## pjhm

meluvs2shop said:


> Yes! It was especially noticeable when he was showing his friend homes and she had very specific ideas about what she wants and not willing to compromise (btw, that’s ok when shelling out millions- not my point). He literally rattled off homes avail in the flats and number of homes that fit her specific criteria that were not for sale. I was impressed by that.
> Frederik comes across as tough on the outside but mush on the inside. He was literally crying when talking to Tracy. Her tears seemed fake. If he can cry like that on a whim he should do some acting. Seriously.


Tracy drives me crazy. She dresses like a tart and then complains when she is not taken seriously like a man. Her perceived put downs are petty.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I agree the home Josh and his bro purchased was an amazing gesture. But I also agree they obviously see it as a real estate win with a great return in investment when the time is right to sell it. There are plenty of amazing condos with supberb amenities in the LA area that I could see his parents living in. When my daughter is done high school I am definitely down sizing. Who wants a big house/mortgage (if any) once you are middle aged and the kids are grown. Not me, that’s for sure!


----------



## Materielgrrl

If Josh A and Tracy are cash strapped I wonder if the reason why is because of what they may have had to "invest" in becoming a more senior or independent office from their main realty firms/corporation?  When you see their commissions that money has to go into their  leases for office space, paying and rewarding their staff and their budget for marketing their firm and properties for sale. There is a lot of money that is going into them living at their level. The leases of their luxury vehicles must take a big chunk of money coming in the household.  They may have also taken cash to tie up into other longer term investements they can't easily liquidate.

From what I see with Josh A dealing with Heather and homes, I could easily see him telling his parents in 2-3 years it's time to sell the house because of the market and profit and doing just that.

Man, I so appreciate Josh F showing his client the pains of scope creep when buying and remodeling your dream house.

Fredrik will need to learn his nyc tactics to sell and roll over friends who are competitors don't apply in the same way in the LA area.


----------



## bag-princess

Materielgrrl said:


> If Josh A and Tracy are cash strapped I wonder if the reason why is because of what they may have had to "invest" in becoming a more senior or independent office from their main realty firms/corporation?  When you see their commissions that money has to go into their  leases for office space, paying and rewarding their staff and their budget for marketing their firm and properties for sale. There is a lot of money that is going into them living at their level. The leases of their luxury vehicles must take a big chunk of money coming in the household.  They may have also taken cash to tie up into other longer term investements they can't easily liquidate.
> 
> *From what I see with Josh A dealing with Heather and homes, I could easily see him telling his parents in 2-3 years it's time to sell the house because of the market and profit and doing just that.*
> 
> Man, I so appreciate Josh F showing his client the pains of scope creep when buying and remodeling your dream house.
> 
> Fredrik will need to learn his nyc tactics to sell and roll over friends who are competitors don't apply in the same way in the LA area.





you mean throwing them out of the house???   i can't see him doing that to his parents at all.   unless they wanted to move but i can't see him telling them that is what is going to happen.


----------



## Addicted to bags

pjhm said:


> Tracy drives me crazy. She dresses like a tart and then complains when she is not taken seriously like a man. Her perceived put downs are petty.


Exactly!! When she was fighting with Fred, or maybe it was in an earlier meeting on the same episode both boobs looked ready to pop out of her shirt! I was waiting


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> Exactly!! When she was fighting with Fred, both boobs looked ready to pop out of her shirt! I was waiting



i was worried about that - but i would have loved to see fredrik's reaction!!     she is one of those people that try so hard to make people think she is "not the one" and throws out those big bad curse words of if they are supposed to be scared of her!


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> My niece and family live in Newton; it's a lovely area.   Josh's father is a gynecologist, now practicing in Aspen, no insurance accepted.
> https://alanaltmanmd.com/


Canadian here... what's the point of no insurance accepted?


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> Canadian here... what's the point of no insurance accepted?


Sounds like a concierge type doctor. Cash only for their services and they don't accept health insurance.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> Canadian here... what's the point of no insurance accepted?


It means his patients will pay in cash for all visits.   I think a consultation is $550 according to his website.  Caters to wealthy patients.   It means he makes a lot more money.   He saves on office administrative staff plus he can charge whatever he wants (Insurance companies reimburse often on the "reasonable and customary" charge for the service.)

Aren't you happy you live in Canada?


----------



## TC1

The Altman parents have coin. There's no doubt about it. I this was a revenue property purchase for Josh and Matt (long term) they just happened to have some tenants in mind that they wanted to put in there (plus, makes for good filming)


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> It means his patients will pay in cash for all visits.   I think a consultation is $550 according to his website.  Caters to wealthy patients.   It means he makes a lot more money.   He saves on office administrative staff plus he can charge whatever he wants (Insurance companies reimburse often on the "reasonable and customary" charge for the service.)
> 
> Aren't you happy you live in Canada?


I would have thought if you can bill someone's insurance, you get more patients, but you explained it well - thanks!


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> Here's my 2 cent:
> JoshA was an obsessed realtor/workaholic from the get go, and Heather must have known that and accepted it. He wanted a family, but that doesn't mean he'll change his work ethic.
> The best way to a healthy, happy relationship is to accept your partner as they are, not think things should change after marriage.
> 
> I think it was wonderful for Josh to buy that house for the parents to live in. It wasn't just Josh, his brother is paying for half.
> And I am sure it's an investment as well. As someone else mentioned, it's maybe not the best for aging parents, but a great investment. Josh must see the potential for the house in the future.
> 
> Heather is living a pretty nice life, and I am sure the guest house for her mom is no shack, and nice to get to live so close to her family, while still having her own space.


I wonder where the MCM house is?  I'm thinking that it could be out towards Pasadena as there are quite a few amazing Mid-Century Moderns in the San Gabriel Mountains.  

Nice gesture for sure, but I doubt the Altman parents are hard-up for $$$.  I see he was part of the "Harvard-System", and that is very prestigious especially in the Boston area.  I wonder if my father-in-law (also Harvard - Pediatrician) ever met Alan Altman?


----------



## bag-princess

it has nothing to do with their parents not being “hard up for money” and not needing the house.  Josh and his brother did it because they wanted to - not because they had to.  it was out of love for their parents and wanting them closer.


----------



## redney

It's in the Beverly Hills Post Office: https://www.redfin.com/CA/Beverly-Hills/1659-Waynecrest-Dr-90210/home/6823132

A quote from Josh here mentions architectural preservation. The parent storyline could be real or for the show... 









						‘Million Dollar Listing’ Stars Matt and Josh Altman Buy Greta Grossman-Designed 90210 Villa
					

When it comes to real estate, “Million Dollar Listing” agents Josh and Matt Altman know a good one when they see it. And the duo’s latest luxe investment, acquired this March in a $4.7 millio…




					www.dirt.com
				




“Matt and I feel that this home is an important piece of Los Angeles history, as well as a piece of art, as it has been meticulously restored to perfection over the years,” he adds. “As top real estate agents, we take pride in preserving some of the most important houses in Los Angeles, and this is a perfect example of one.”


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> I would have thought if you can bill someone's insurance, you get more patients, but you explained it well - thanks!



Normally that would be the case.  But if you live in a very wealthy area and have a good reputation you can do it.   Plus Dr. Altman doesn't need the money and can tailor his patient visits (which seem to be mostly Zoom consults) to his schedule.  

Most doctors could not afford to rely on that type of practice.


----------



## beekmanhill

redney said:


> It's in the Beverly Hills Post Office: https://www.redfin.com/CA/Beverly-Hills/1659-Waynecrest-Dr-90210/home/6823132
> 
> A quote from Josh here mentions architectural preservation. The parent storyline could be real or for the show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Million Dollar Listing’ Stars Matt and Josh Altman Buy Greta Grossman-Designed 90210 Villa
> 
> 
> When it comes to real estate, “Million Dollar Listing” agents Josh and Matt Altman know a good one when they see it. And the duo’s latest luxe investment, acquired this March in a $4.7 millio…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dirt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Matt and I feel that this home is an important piece of Los Angeles history, as well as a piece of art, as it has been meticulously restored to perfection over the years,” he adds. “As top real estate agents, we take pride in preserving some of the most important houses in Los Angeles, and this is a perfect example of one.”



I love seeing those rich woods in the rooms.  They add such warmth.


----------



## beekmanhill

OH, I looked up something interesting.  I Zillowed the Altman's Aspen house and it was for sale from July 2020 to May 2021 ($5mil) when it was taken off the market.   Maybe the parents had planned to move to LA full time.  Bravo never gives us the whole story.


----------



## TC1

The Altman's couldn't sell their own parents house in a year of it being listed? *gasp* *clutches pearls*


----------



## CeeJay

beekmanhill said:


> I love seeing those rich woods in the rooms.  They add such warmth.


WOW-OH-WOW .. Gorgeous house and that is a very nice area (off of Coldwater Canyon which is much easier to navigate than Benedict Canyon!!!  Sheesh .. makes my little Mid-Century Modern house look like a doll house (I still love it though)!!!


----------



## PyriteCrystal

I just love Flagg's mum.  She seems like such fun.

What a great friend Flagg would be to have ... imagine scoring an invite to one of his dinner parties!

I liked that Flagg told Yuri he wouldn't ditch Fred.

Yay, no Tracy ... it feels a bit crowded now - there are too many agents.

Tracy's team member Rob looked so different with long hair on the previous episode.  Oh, and she had a new male assistant ... I just looked him up and he wasn't mentioned - perhaps he's moved on?  (Her now-assistant looks completely different).




__





						Tracy Tutor | Best Real Estate Agents in Los Angeles, CA
					

The best real estate agents in Los Angeles can turn your dream realty into reality! From home searching to home buying, this is the team you can count on.




					www.tracytutor.com
				




Tracy's team has also shrunk ... last time I looked there were about seven (including buyer's agents and marketing people) ... probably due to Covid.


----------



## Addicted to bags

PyriteCrystal said:


> I just love Flagg's mum.  She seems like such fun.
> 
> What a great friend Flagg would be to have ... imagine scoring an invite to one of his dinner parties!
> 
> I liked that Flagg told Yuri he wouldn't ditch Fred.
> 
> Yay, no Tracy ... it feels a bit crowded now - there are too many agents.
> 
> Tracy's team member Rob looked so different with long hair on the previous episode.  Oh, and she had a new male assistant ... I just looked him up and he wasn't mentioned - perhaps he's moved on?  (Her now-assistant looks completely different).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy Tutor | Best Real Estate Agents in Los Angeles, CA
> 
> 
> The best real estate agents in Los Angeles can turn your dream realty into reality! From home searching to home buying, this is the team you can count on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tracytutor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy's team has also shrunk ... last time I looked there were about seven (including buyer's agents and marketing people) ... probably due to Covid.


Well Tracy's new assistant Cody won't be any competition for her in the looks department  . Her previous assistant was gorgeous, especially her eyes.

*"I liked that Flagg told Yuri he wouldn't ditch Fred."*  I think you meant Altman. Altman has matured since becoming married and having kids. The Altman from the early years of the show would have shoved Fred off the cliff instead of defending him with Yuri.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Altman needs hair plugs.  That cafe scene with Fred showed the back of his head and there's definitely bare patches.


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> Well Tracy's new assistant Cody won't be any competition for her in the looks department lol. *Her previous assistant was gorgeous especially her eyes.*
> 
> "I liked that Flagg told Yuri he wouldn't ditch Fred."  I think you meant Altman. Altman has matured since becoming married and having kids. The Altman from the early years of the show would have shoved Fred off the cliff instead of defending him with Yuri.





erika was talked about more than tracy   and i am sure that did not make her very happy! she has quite a following on IG - including bobby,fredrik and heather.  she was getting all the attention.  you're right this new assistant won't be any competition for her - especially with that new young whipper snapper that she has moved into her home/garage now!


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> erika was talked about more than tracy   and i am sure that did not make her very happy! she has quite a following on IG - including bobby,fredrik and heather.  she was getting all the attention.  you're right this new assistant won't be any competition for her - especially with that new young whipper snapper that she has moved into her home/garage now!


You mean her boy toy/boy plaything?


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> You mean her boy toy/boy plaything?


----------



## rockhollow

What an eclectic group of people Flagg had at his dinner party. 
He knows everyone.
That was a beautiful place of Doris Day's. The lot was spectacular. I liked the house as well, but realized it was only going to be torn down and some big square thing built.

I was impressed to see Altman stick with Fred, I think he has matured.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I just saw Flagg interview Tori Spelling. He’s close with Tori and no surprise here even friends with her mother. Tori seemed really down down to earth and dare I say relatable considering her life is anything but.


----------



## Addicted to bags

meluvs2shop said:


> I just saw Flagg interview Tori Spelling. He’s close with Tori and no surprise here even friends with her mother. Tori seemed really down down to earth and dare I say relatable considering her life is anything but.


Is she still married to Dean? Never mind, I just looked it up. https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...ing-feels-trapped-in-dean-mcdermott-marriage/. The stress of that marriage would drive me nuts!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Addicted to bags said:


> Is she still married to Dean? Never mind, I just looked it up. https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...ing-feels-trapped-in-dean-mcdermott-marriage/. *The stress of that marriage would drive me nuts!*


I agree. I also wonder if she did divorce him would her relationship with her mother be better? She didn’t discuss her marriage in the interview, but did talk about her mother and their relationship. Ironically enough I care more about that relationship than her marriage anyway.


----------



## Addicted to bags

meluvs2shop said:


> I agree. I also wonder if she did divorce him would her relationship with her mother be better? She didn’t discuss her marriage in the interview, but did talk about her mother and their relationship. Ironically enough I care more about that relationship than her marriage anyway.


Me too!! I was thinking that as I typed my question to you!
I didn't see the interview, is she and mother getting along a little better?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Addicted to bags said:


> Me too!! I was thinking that as I typed my question to you!
> I didn't see the interview, is she and mother getting along a little better?


She told Flagg they will hang out and go to dinner or lunch but it’s surface conversation and neither of them get to the root of their problems. With that said, she did mention the tabloids making their relationship worse than what it is bc then they question each other’s intentions after reading the article.


----------



## Addicted to bags

meluvs2shop said:


> She told Flagg they will hang out and go to dinner or lunch but it’s surface conversation and neither of them get to the root of their problems. With that said, she did mention the tabloids making their relationship worse than what it is bc then they question each other’s intentions after reading the article.


Wow, hard enough to have family relationships without the tabloids hanging around. That sucks. Thanks for updating me. Hope they can resolve their issues one day soon.


----------



## Jayne1

Addicted to bags said:


> Well Tracy's new assistant Cody won't be any competition for her in the looks department  . Her previous assistant was gorgeous, especially her eyes.


Gorgeous eyes, although just a pretty prop.  She did nothing on the show but get hair and makeup and look good.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous eyes, although just a pretty prop.  She did nothing on the show but get hair and makeup and look good.


Rob is the male prop for Tracy's group. Although he could use a haircut IMO


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous eyes, although just a pretty prop.  She did nothing on the show but get hair and makeup and look good.



meow!!    she did lots of things for tracy as her personal assistant even though she is a real estate agent too.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> meow!!    she did lots of things for tracy as her personal assistant even though she is a real estate agent too.


Perhaps but we didn't see it and if it didn't make air, it couldn't have been much.


----------



## Jayne1

strange double post...


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Perhaps but we didn't see it and if it didn't make air, it couldn't have been much.



 it “wasn’t much” because Erica wasn’t the story - it was Tracy.  and her tragic wardrobe!   people were more interested in her.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

Addicted to bags said:


> Well Tracy's new assistant Cody won't be any competition for her in the looks department  . Her previous assistant was gorgeous, especially her eyes.
> 
> *"I liked that Flagg told Yuri he wouldn't ditch Fred."*  I think you meant Altman. Altman has matured since becoming married and having kids. The Altman from the early years of the show would have shoved Fred off the cliff instead of defending him with Yuri.



Haha - indeed.

Yes, sorry - my mistake.  He does, I agree.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

bag-princess said:


> erika was talked about more than tracy   and i am sure that did not make her very happy! she has quite a following on IG - including bobby,fredrik and heather.  she was getting all the attention.  you're right this new assistant won't be any competition for her - especially with that new young whipper snapper that she has moved into her home/garage now!



I'm not surprised - she was absolutely gorgeous with huge presence and great style.

Great to see she's selling on her own now.


----------



## bag-princess

FB holiday post from fredrik and family


----------



## bag-princess

my two fav's - this is going to be good!!!










						Josh Flagg and Josh Altman Face New Real Estate Drama in MDLLA: Josh & Josh: Get Your First Look | Bravo TV Official Site
					

The Season of Getting is upon us. Bravo fans will be gifted juicy first looks at upcoming episodes, all-new After Shows, exciting show announcements, and more. Stay tuned!




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> my two fav's - this is going to be good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Flagg and Josh Altman Face New Real Estate Drama in MDLLA: Josh & Josh: Get Your First Look | Bravo TV Official Site
> 
> 
> The Season of Getting is upon us. Bravo fans will be gifted juicy first looks at upcoming episodes, all-new After Shows, exciting show announcements, and more. Stay tuned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bravotv.com


Hopefully no Tracy or Frederick cameos


----------



## anabanana745

bag-princess said:


> my two fav's - this is going to be good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Flagg and Josh Altman Face New Real Estate Drama in MDLLA: Josh & Josh: Get Your First Look | Bravo TV Official Site
> 
> 
> The Season of Getting is upon us. Bravo fans will be gifted juicy first looks at upcoming episodes, all-new After Shows, exciting show announcements, and more. Stay tuned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bravotv.com



It's interesting the network wanted a test and not commit to a full season. I think these two will be so good! They are the most interesting of the bunch.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

What does everyone think of Fredrik's comments that it's best to show buyers the worst features of a property first?

I thought it sounded weird.  I'm of the firm belief that the first impression is always the lasting one - even in property.


----------



## bag-princess

anabanana745 said:


> It's interesting the network wanted a test and not commit to a full season. I think these two will be so good! They are the most interesting of the bunch.




well they will definitely pass the test!! they are so good together.  i was hoping it was just the two of them and not the spouses.  i like bobby but if all heather is going to do is complain about how much josh works and she is home with the kids then i am going to scream! she knows how josh is and he's been that way forever.  it helps to finance the lifestyle they live - nice home and jetting off on vacay on private jets - so she really should find something else to moan about.


----------



## Jayne1

PyriteCrystal said:


> What does everyone think of Fredrik's comments that it's best to show buyers the worst features of a property first?
> 
> I thought it sounded weird.  I'm of the firm belief that the first impression is always the lasting one - even in property.


That's a good point.

On the other hand, they walk away with a very positive vibe and maybe forget a little the negatives.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> That's a good point.
> 
> On the other hand, they walk away with a very positive vibe and maybe forget a little the negatives.




i think it is a good strategy. those homes are so big that by the time they get done they will have forgotten the first view and only remember what they saw leaving.


----------



## Materielgrrl

^ Fredrik said that in a repeat episode I saw this week.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wow. Tracy’s x husband. Divorce looks good on him. Damn. Damn. Damn. He has a nice dad bod


----------



## meluvs2shop

Heather needs to chill on her face. Too many peels or something. She looks my age and I don’t think she’s anywhere near my age.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Wow. Tracy’s x husband. Divorce looks good on him. Damn. Damn. Damn. He has a nice dad bod



he always has looked like a snack! Tracy must be trying again to get a nice discount on all that work she wants done.



meluvs2shop said:


> Heather needs to chill on her face. Too many peels or something. She looks my age and I don’t think she’s anywhere near my age.




same with Tracy - she’s doing too much too! trying to keep up with the young guys and beat the pretty young brokers.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Snack! 
Isn’t Heather only in her 30s tho? She’s far too young for her face to look like that. Tracy is Tracy I guess. All that money and her sense of style is awful. I think I like her casual style better than her dressy. Not great either but better.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Josh F is so level headed and knows about the energy you put out comes back ten fold. His Gmom whom I miss was such a great influence on him. He handled the Suzanne Sommer situation like a pro even tho I’m sure he was annoyed but didn’t let it get to him. Stand up guy.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Josh F is so level headed and knows about the energy you put out comes back ten fold. His Gmom whom I miss was such a great influence on him. He handled the Suzanne Sommer situation like a pro even tho I’m sure he was annoyed but didn’t let it get to him. Stand up guy.




oh i bet it did get to josh - but he was not going to show that on tv!  he is to professional and like he said when she and her hubby tells all their friends about it that will lead to even more business.  but i doubt he was not pissed off even more than was shown no matter what he said on camera.  at home in private with bobby i am sure was another matter though.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> oh i bet it did get to josh - but he was not going to show that on tv!  he is to professional and like he said when she and her hubby tells all their friends about it that will lead to even more business.  but i doubt he was not pissed off even more than was shown no matter what he said on camera.  at home in private with bobby i am sure was another matter though.


ITA. He is smart enough to know his reputation is paramount when selling 5mill +++ homes.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Tracey’s fitness boy toy definitely not as good looking as her ex husband.


----------



## bag-princess

Chanel4Eva said:


> Tracey’s fitness boy toy definitely not as good looking as her ex husband.



not even close!


----------



## beekmanhill

bag-princess said:


> oh i bet it did get to josh - but he was not going to show that on tv!  he is to professional and like he said when she and her hubby tells all their friends about it that will lead to even more business.  but i doubt he was not pissed off even more than was shown no matter what he said on camera.  at home in private with bobby i am sure was another matter though.


The Hamels are loaded, too.  It annoyed me that they were denying him his commission.   That albatross has been on the market for years so you know Flagg's advertising had something to do with the sale.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> The Hamels are loaded, too.  It annoyed me that they were denying him his commission.   That albatross has been on the market for years so you know Flagg's advertising had something to do with the sale.




it amazes me how stingy these rich people are and think they don't have to pay for services.  and ITA  nobody would have bought it without josh's help and experience!  he should be fully paid - not partially!


----------



## meluvs2shop

beekmanhill said:


> The Hamels are loaded, too.  It annoyed me that they were denying him his commission.   That albatross has been on the market for years so you know Flagg's advertising had something to do with the sale.


Albatross! Lol
Did they live there FT?
I hate that house.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree - the Hamels should have paid the full commission. It looks poorly on them, especially doing it on the show. Good for JoshF to be so accommodating, classy as always. 
And yes, I bet Bobbie got an earful when Josh got home.


----------



## beekmanhill

meluvs2shop said:


> Albatross! Lol
> Did they live there FT?
> I hate that house.



No, they never lived there full time.  They had a house in Malibu that burned down in one of the bad fires, and another house somewhere in LA. I think they used the Palm Springs house for weekends.   I always heard her say that they spent every summer in France in their younger days.  She worked so much in Las Vegas and other clubs that I doubt they were around that much.  

They rebuilt the Malibu house in 2017.   I'm not sure if they then sold it or not.  This article is from 2017.








						Suzanne Somers Alan Hamel Malibu Home Tour
					

The Three's Company star opens her new home 10 years after a 2007 fire destroyed her former beach house




					people.com


----------



## Jayne1

I really hate so many of these modern glass monstrosities that they’re showing.

The one last week with the wall to wall fish tank, living wall of moss and numerous rooftop decks with a basketball court and entertainment areas overlooking the ocean… For some reason I get such a bad vibe from these houses.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I really hate so many of these modern glass monstrosities that they’re showing.
> 
> The one last week with the wall to wall fish tank, living wall of moss and numerous rooftop decks with a basketball court and entertainment areas overlooking the ocean… For some reason I get such a bad vibe from these houses.




i loved that house! it was perfect for entertaining like josh said - the view was stunning!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jayne1 said:


> I really hate so many of these modern glass monstrosities that they’re showing.
> 
> The one last week with the wall to wall fish tank, living wall of moss and numerous rooftop decks with a basketball court and entertainment areas overlooking the ocean… For some reason I get such a bad vibe from these houses.


That particular property didn't even feel like a house. It seemed like a hotel, a particularly impersonal hotel.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

I'm guessing Tracy's new team member, Shelby, will not be there long (or, should I say, Tracy will not keep her around for long) ... she's gorgeous!  

What was that nonsense Tracy was babbling to Gina about ... something about her (Tracy) being a rap star or something?  She's such a snooze.

I see (from her Instagram feed) that Heather has the listing for Gene Simmons' house in Nevada.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> I really hate so many of these modern glass monstrosities that they’re showing.
> 
> The one last week with the wall to wall fish tank, living wall of moss and numerous rooftop decks with a basketball court and entertainment areas overlooking the ocean… For some reason I get such a bad vibe from these houses.



I hated that house.  Did I hear correctly that it has a helipad?  Is that permitted.


----------



## bag-princess

PyriteCrystal said:


> *I'm guessing Tracy's new team member, Shelby, will not be there long (or, should I say, Tracy will not keep her around for long) ... she's gorgeous! *
> 
> What was that nonsense Tracy was babbling to Gina about ... something about her (Tracy) being a rap star or something?  She's such a snooze.
> 
> I see (from her Instagram feed) that Heather has the listing for Gene Simmons' house in Nevada.




as long as she doesn't become as popular as erika - and people are always commenting/asking about her she will be fine!


----------



## Addicted to bags

beekmanhill said:


> I hated that house.  Did I hear correctly that it has a helipad?  Is that permitted.


No helipad, it was a sport court I believe. That particular potential buyer has a funny sense of humor. I laughed at several of his comments about the house.


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> it amazes me how stingy these rich people are and think they don't have to pay for services.  and ITA  nobody would have bought it without josh's help and experience!  he should be fully paid - not partially!


Yup .. and let me tell you, friends of mine who work (worked) retail out here?!?! .. the stories that they have to tell about some of these celebrities and the BS of not paying full-price??? .. whoa nelly!!!  The interesting thing is that many of them put up this "look" of being "So nice & friendly", "down-to-earth", bla-bla-bla .. but when they have to buy something??? .. CHEAP, CHEAP, CHEAP!!!  That's why I decided not to put my jewelry in various boutiques/stores out here; all of it is bespoke and I DO NOT DO DISCOUNTS!!!  The cost of the materials and the labor??? .. and then I have expenses (mortgage, need to eat!, etc.), plus .. I have to get the materials for new work.  When I've gotten an inquiry about "loaning the jewels" or "giving them to charity" (for which I get $0) .. I'm like "are you effin' kidding me?" .. NO!  Honestly, it's one of the major things that I miss about not living on the East Coast, this false BS narrative that because they work in the "biz", they DESERVE gifts and huge discounts!!!  Pisses me off (HA - can you tell???)


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> I really hate so many of these modern glass monstrosities that they’re showing.
> 
> The one last week with the wall to wall fish tank, living wall of moss and numerous rooftop decks with a basketball court and entertainment areas overlooking the ocean… For some reason I get such a bad vibe from these houses.


THANK YOU .. all over LA, especially in the hills and now in the Valley, if there is a house for sale?, you can pretty much expect that it will be torn down and a white "box" monstrosity will be built!  This is NOT architecture!!!!, it's ugly and the insides are sterile and loaded with all this expensive BS crap!  Our neighbors just moved out (across the street), and they had a gorgeous mid-century modern house, but I would not be surprised to see construction trucks in the near future .. it's happening all over the place.  LA has some fantastic architecture (especially the mid-century/Case Study homes) but these developers seems to have taste in their a$$ .. it's all about $$$$$.  It's really sad to see this ..


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> No *helipad, it was a sport court I believe.* That particular potential buyer has a funny sense of humor. I laughed at several of his comments about the house.




that’s what it was


----------



## rockhollow

beekmanhill said:


> I hated that house.  Did I hear correctly that it has a helipad?  Is that permitted.



Just watched to episode, and inside the house, there was an model of the house so you could see the whole house and there was a helicopter pad on the model, but didn't see it when they toured the house.

So many of these houses are so large. The one that JoshA was looking at. The master bathroom looks larger than my whole home.
When ever I see these uber large houses with all the bathrooms, I always think about all that cleaning, but realize people that can afford to buy these houses aren't doing the cleaning


----------



## PyriteCrystal

If Josh A is so upset about Fredrik's award, he should raise it with the Douglas Elliman management ... they're never going to see eye to eye on this.

I thought it interesting that James was siding with Frederik over the spat.  Flagg looked as though he wanted the ground to swallow him up!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love LA for its OTT. I mean only in LA area would someone have a moss “living wall”. God, I love this show!


----------



## meluvs2shop

The DWTS guy is hot! Whew! I don’t watch the show but may have to now.  I also loved his house.


----------



## TC1

Tracy is really thirsting to be on DWTS


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> Tracy is really thirsting to be on DWTS


Her thong body suit with sweat pants was an interesting choice for a casual outfit.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TC1 said:


> Tracy is really thirsting to be on DWTS


Tracy actually said she did a little hip hop and stuff to Gleb?!? I had to replay that several times to make sure I heard right  

If Tracy is invited onto DWTS, she might be representing the 'Older Female' category'  Somehow I can't see her wanting to labeled that way


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Fredrick just annoyed me on LA. I was hoping to like him on this show also. He should just stick with NY.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Chanel4Eva said:


> Fredrick just annoyed me on LA. I was hoping to like him on this show also. He should just stick with NY.


+1,000!


----------



## rockhollow

Poor Fred, spent $20K on that Marilyn look and looked hideous.
As usual, Flagg looked the best dressed as HH, as he said, no stretch for him, he already has the suit, just needed the moustache.

I was also surprised to hear the 2 Brit's defending Fredrick, especially after the 'lose lips' episode earlier this year.

The house they had the final party at was way too much! And that the owner though it should be worth $100 million ( and I don't think she meant with all the furniture).
Had to laugh at all the relator's saying 5 million. And then Flagg was generous to say 6 million.

I wonder if the final fight between Atman and Fred was real or just for the show. I though they were friends and holidayed together.


----------



## lulilu

I wonder if they can actually maintain a feud given the fact that they likely have business with one another regularly (probably)


----------



## Jayne1

i’m watching a slightly older episode where Tracy is explaining to her kids that she spent her life savings, a little over $8 million, to buy them the house. She worked so hard for it and no one else gave it to her.

Didn't she sell her $25 million house last season? Can someone explain what in the world she is talking about?


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> *Poor Fred, spent $20K on that Marilyn look and looked hideous.*
> As usual, Flagg looked the best dressed as HH, as he said, no stretch for him, he already has the suit, just needed the moustache.
> 
> I was also surprised to hear the 2 Brit's defending Fredrick, especially after the 'lose lips' episode earlier this year.
> 
> The house they had the final party at was way too much! And that the owner though it should be worth $100 million ( and I don't think she meant with all the furniture).
> Had to laugh at all the relator's saying 5 million. And then Flagg was generous to say 6 million.
> 
> I wonder if the final fight between Atman and Fred was real or just for the show. I though they were friends and holidayed together.



$20k      i didnt see anything that would cost that much!  



Jayne1 said:


> i’m watching a slightly older episode where Tracy is explaining to her kids that she spent her life savings, a little over $8 million, to buy them the house. She worked so hard for it and no one else gave it to her.
> 
> Didn't she sell her $25 million house last season? Can someone explain what in the world she is talking about?




girl i don't know if tracy wants those girls to think she is poor and struggling working mom so that their spoiled behinds will appreciate the finer things they have - or she wants the viewers to believe this fairy tale!  she must think nobody knows about her very wealthy daddy??


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jayne1 said:


> i’m watching a slightly older episode where Tracy is explaining to her kids that she spent her life savings, a little over $8 million, to buy them the house. She worked so hard for it and no one else gave it to her.
> 
> Didn't she sell her $25 million house last season? Can someone explain what in the world she is talking about?


And doesn't she have a rich daddy? Remember when she sold her sister's house? I can't remember the dollar amount but it was high high high!


----------



## redney

Yeah, I didn't get all of the "I'm using my life savings" thing and that her friend gave up his 6 figure commission in order for her to get the house without coming up, what - $200,000-$300,000? Weird.


----------



## TC1

^^ not to mention last time they showed it, she ended up doing a total gut, much more than she thought she would $$$$


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> Yeah, I didn't get all of the "I'm using my life savings" thing and that her friend gave up his 6 figure commission in order for her to get the house without coming up, what - $200,000-$300,000? Weird.


Her friend gave up his commission and she turned around and ripped out the whole house and put in a home gym. I think of it as Flagg paying for Tracey's state of the art bathrooms and home gym actually.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jayne1 said:


> i’m watching a slightly older episode where Tracy is explaining to her kids that she spent her life savings, a little over $8 million, to buy them the house. She worked so hard for it and no one else gave it to her.
> 
> Didn't she sell her $25 million house last season? Can someone explain what in the world she is talking about?


She listed the house for 24 but I believe it sold for 19, which she then had to split with her ex since it was co-owned and sold as a result of their divorce proceeding. She probably did end up with closer to 8 when it was all said and done.


----------



## Jayne1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> She listed the house for 24 but I believe it sold for 19, which she then had to split with her ex since it was co-owned and sold as a result of their divorce proceeding. She probably did end up with closer to 8 when it was all said and done.


That makes sense, thanks.

What’s with all these houses where the owner decides not to move in after building this multimillion dollar glass, ultra modern home that was originally (supposedly) for his family.

Is this some kind of money laundering?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jayne1 said:


> That makes sense, thanks.
> 
> What’s with all these houses where the owner decides not to move in after building this multimillion dollar glass, ultra modern home that was originally (supposedly) for his family.
> 
> Is this some kind of money laundering?


Or just having obscene amounts of money and spending it like it's nothing to them. Must be nice...
I'm available for adoption by these gazillionares


----------



## PyriteCrystal

Jayne1 said:


> That makes sense, thanks.
> 
> What’s with all these houses where the owner decides not to move in after building this multimillion dollar glass, ultra modern home that was originally (supposedly) for his family.
> 
> Is this some kind of money laundering?



I wonder if some of the owners are based offshore and Covid has thrown a spanner into the works.  Maybe.

Interesting how Tracy's ex was all, "The girls are NOT to be shown on the show" last series, yet they and he both appeared on this series (and he's even helping Tracy with her renos) ... must've done some major relationship patch-ups behind the scene to get to that point.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Has Josh and Josh aired yet?


----------



## lulilu

Chanel4Eva said:


> Has Josh and Josh aired yet?


I have only seen a photo or two of them on vacation, but no news re the show airing.


----------



## bag-princess

i thought the last episode was the first episode for their show??
it's funny how heather always complains about how much he works but asks him about bringing her on as a partner.  maybe then she will understand how much work goes into funnig your own firm.


----------



## jennlt

Chanel4Eva said:


> Has Josh and Josh aired yet?



The first episode aired 12/23 but I didn't sit down and watch it, I just had it on in the background while I was cleaning. It obviously wasn't riveting tv for me.


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## jennlt

Jayne1 said:


> That makes sense, thanks.
> 
> What’s with all these houses where the owner decides not to move in after building this multimillion dollar glass, ultra modern home that was originally (supposedly) for his family.
> 
> Is this some kind of money laundering?



In some cases, that's exactly what it is. We just had a commercial building in our city that was seized by the federal government because it was part of a money laundering scheme by an Ukrainian oligarch. Wealthy people from authoritarian countries buy residential and commercial real estate in Rule of Law countries to shelter their assets.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just watched Josh & Josh. They filmed only a few miles from me! If I had known, I would have driven by to see if I could catch a peek at one of the Josh's.   

George the golden doodle cost $25,000 and he poops on the rugs?!? Geez
They made it a point to say that Heather works for a living. $79 million in sales whatever year they filmed this.
It was fun to see quick clips from the past. Seeing Heather in 2011 shows how much her face has changed. 
I liked the J & J show. Best part, no Tracy or Fredrik


----------



## PyriteCrystal

I've just read somewhere the Brits' friendship is just for business and the cameras; that they don't really get along anymore in reality.

This would definitely explain the feeling I've had about them over the past few seasons that something is up.  They just don't seem to gel as well as they did in their early days.  Curiously, James and Flagg were super-close for a while back there too, but they don't seem to be anymore.  I wonder what happened?  To my eye, something occurred around the time David was building his dream home (before his wedding), which David seemed surprised was so impressive (if they were as close as what we're led to believe, he would've been right across that from day 1); James then coaxed David into selling it ... and now David lives in a 'nice' house but nothing like what the place he was building would have been.

There was also a season (one or two back) where David had very little camera time, and James seemed to be going to the listings on his own.

I prefer David over James - he seems more genuine to me; plus, I suspect James has a bit of a mean streak.  James' wife is lovely though, as are their daughters, and I do enjoy seeing his family interactions.


----------



## Addicted to bags

PyriteCrystal said:


> I've just read somewhere the Brits' friendship is just for business and the cameras; that they don't really get along anymore in reality.
> 
> This would definitely explain the feeling I've had about them over the past few seasons that something is up.  They just don't seem to gel as well as they did in their early days.  Curiously, James and Flagg were super-close for a while back there too, but they don't seem to be anymore.  I wonder what happened?  To my eye, something occurred around the time David was building his dream home (before his wedding), which David seemed surprised was so impressive (if they were as close as what we're led to believe, he would've been right across that from day 1); James then coaxed David into selling it ... and now David lives in a 'nice' house but nothing like what the place he was building would have been.
> 
> There was also a season (one or two back) where David had very little camera time, and James seemed to be going to the listings on his own.
> 
> I prefer David over James - he seems more genuine to me; plus, I suspect James has a bit of a mean streak.  James' wife is lovely though, as are their daughters, and I do enjoy seeing his family interactions.


You maybe right, I agree their relationship doesn't seem to flow as easily as before.


----------



## lulilu

Addicted to bags said:


> You maybe right, I agree their relationship doesn't seem to flow as easily as before.


One example that struck me was when one agreed to a listing price without consulting the other, who clearly disagreed with it.  Put them on the spot.


----------



## Aimee3

Since they were friends since childhood (apparently their mothers were very good friends) I’m wondering if the wives don’t get along and that’s what’s come between them?


----------



## PyriteCrystal

I'd love to see a show just about Flagg ... with frequent appearances from his very cool parents (mum, especially!).  As well as seeing him in action selling real estate (and scouring homes for would-be buyers), we could see him on holiday, socialising (including hosting his fabulous dinner parties), watching as his home renovations come to fruition ... there would be so much interesting content.  In the earlier seasons, Flagg had a female business partner whose name I have forgotten, but they dabbled in flips together ... I wonder if she's still around?  If so, I'd love to see what they're doing with those.

I didn't realise that Jason Davis "Gummi Bear" died a few years back ... in the very early days of MDL, he was a great friend of Flagg's.  Strange how he never really talks about that crowd (from the earlier seasons) ... they did have a lot of negative press though.  But Flagg often says how he was this friendless, geeky kid at school when clearly that wasn't the case ... I think they sometimes forget what they've said in earlier seasons.

I feel like MDL is a bit blah now. The introduction of Altman made it change (for the worse), the Brits made it even more worse ... and then they brought on Tracy which is when I sort of lost interest.  Now they have Frederik, it feels like the good old days of this show have well and truly passed.  They should just put it out of its misery.  There are too many players, far too much manufactured drama, a lot of pretense "oh, we're such good friends" (NOT) ... it's just not fun anymore.


----------



## baghagg

I love Flagg and he would definitely succeed in his own show, imho.

Did anyone notice tonight that the two Joshes have almost identical headboards in their respective bedrooms?  It made me wonder if they are using a shared set for filming, etc


----------



## luckylove

baghagg said:


> I love Flagg and he would definitely succeed in his own show, imho.
> 
> Did anyone notice tonight that the two Joshes have almost identical headboards in their respective bedrooms?  It made me wonder if they are using a shared set for filming, etc



Yes, I completely agree Flagg should have his own show; I think it would be a huge hit. He is charismatic enough to carry a show on his own.


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> I love Flagg and he would definitely succeed in his own show, imho.
> 
> Did anyone notice tonight that the two Joshes have almost identical headboards in their respective bedrooms?  It made me wonder if they are using a shared set for filming, etc


Nevermind - I wasn't paying attention; just realized they're staying in a hotel, hence, same headboards/different rooms lol


----------



## BleuSaphir

Chanel4Eva said:


> Fredrick just annoyed me on LA. I was hoping to like him on this show also. He should just stick with NY.


I want him off too. I can’t deal with his arrogance is too much for me. I wish Bravo would demote him off and replace with a new cast member.


----------



## CeeJay

BleuSaphir said:


> I want him off too. I can’t deal with his arrogance is too much for me. I wish Bravo would demote him off and replace with a new cast member.


I dislike Frederik so much that I stopped watching MDL, and at one time .. it was my favorite show (since I live in LA)!  In addition, Tracy gets on my nerves big-time and don't even get me started on her "outfits" (so unprofessional IMO)! 

I love Flagg .. met him one time as a friend has known him for years and consulted him on her listing.  He's hilariously funny and really knows his stuff about the more "historical" properties.  I disliked Altman in the beginning, but even though he's still working hard, he seems to have become nicer! 

Not sure about the Brits; I do still see listings where both of their names are on the "For Sale Sign".  However, from my perspective, James is the harder worker; David can be rather slack at times and to be honest, if you have to split your commission and your partner isn't really doing the work??? .. well, that can ruin a friendship for sure!


----------



## BleuSaphir

CeeJay said:


> I dislike Frederik so much that I stopped watching MDL, and at one time .. it was my favorite show (since I live in LA)!  In addition, Tracy gets on my nerves big-time and don't even get me started on her "outfits" (so unprofessional IMO)!
> 
> I love Flagg .. met him one time as a friend has known him for years and consulted him on her listing.  He's hilariously funny and really knows his stuff about the more "historical" properties.  I disliked Altman in the beginning, but even though he's still working hard, he seems to have become nicer!
> 
> Not sure about the Brits; I do still see listings where both of their names are on the "For Sale Sign".  However, from my perspective, James is the harder worker; David can be rather slack at times and to be honest, if you have to split your commission and your partner isn't really doing the work??? .. well, that can ruin a friendship for sure!


I must be the only one to enjoy Tracy fashion? 

I honestly would like to see another women on cast to balance the cast.


----------



## bag-princess

Erika Schaefer Is Engaged: See Her Stunning Oval Engagement Ring | Bravo TV Official Site
					

Congrats are in order for Erika Schaefer! The Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles agent is getting married, and she has the most gorgeous ring to prove it.




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> Erika Schaefer Is Engaged: See Her Stunning Oval Engagement Ring | Bravo TV Official Site
> 
> 
> Congrats are in order for Erika Schaefer! The Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles agent is getting married, and she has the most gorgeous ring to prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bravotv.com


Ah! So that's she's been doing. Good detective work b-p!


----------



## bag-princess

Fredrik is done!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> Fredrik is done!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307126
> View attachment 5307127
> View attachment 5307128
> View attachment 5307129


 Happy Dancing!

Maybe Flagg threatened to sue him for prematurely releasing the information to media that he was leaving his old brokerage firm before he had made his mind up or even talked about it with his broker. It certainly would have created a lot of tension at Douglas Elliman with both Josh's being really pissed with him.


----------



## TC1

Interesting...I unfollowed him on IG last week because his posts were getting too obnoxious for me. I don't think he'll be missed.. at least not by me!  
ETA he sill has "Star of MDL on Bravo" on his profile.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Thank god. I don’t find him authentic. Everything he does feels too big and too much and comes across (to me) as a stunt for the show.

While I hold no illusions that the show isn’t scripted, he just seems to constantly go overboard and it distracts.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

TC1 said:


> Interesting...I unfollowed him on IG last week because his posts were getting too obnoxious for me. I don't think he'll be missed.. at least not by me!
> ETA he sill has "Star of MDL on Bravo" on his profile.



I think he really does believe he is THE star of the series ... all the series!

Thank goodness he's off.  I don't wish anything awful on him; I just don't want him clogging up MDLLA (I don't care much for MDLNY).

Altman had this to say last week:








						Josh Altman says he has cut off contact with MDLLA's Fredrik Eklund
					

Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles star Josh Altman said he was done with new costar Fredrik Eklund following the end of season 13 of their series.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Now, if LA could just get rid of Tracy - or have her as an irregular contributor - and the Brits, plus introduce some fresh, new agents, it might be worth watching once again.


----------



## BleuSaphir

bag-princess said:


> Fredrik is done!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307126
> View attachment 5307127
> View attachment 5307128
> View attachment 5307129


Oh lord thank heavens! He won’t be missed by me!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

It wasn’t looking good for Fredrik on LA or NY. He seemed to be pissing everyone off and not being put into a good light. Bad for his business. Maybe that could be part of why he’s leaving.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Interesting...I unfollowed him on IG last week because his posts were getting too obnoxious for me. I don't think he'll be missed.. at least not by me!
> ETA he sill has "Star of MDL on Bravo" on his profile.




to be fair - many people do this!  they never say "one of the 8 stars on ????"  - and lawd knows if porsha williams can put "national best selling author" on her IG page after one book then i don't see why he can't say that after all the years he was on the show.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

TC1 said:


> Interesting...I unfollowed him on IG last week because his posts were getting too obnoxious for me. I don't think he'll be missed.. at least not by me!
> ETA he sill has "Star of MDL on Bravo" on his profile.



I think he deleted it now.


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> to be fair - many people do this!  they never say "one of the 8 stars on ????"  - and lawd knows if porsha williams can put "national best selling author" on her IG page after one book then i don't see why he can't say that after all the years he was on the show.


More tactful of his part would have been 8 seasons on MDLNY and 2 on MDLLA on Bravo. But we know he's not that.


----------



## swags

Awesome news about Fredrik! I stopped watching MDLLA partly because of him. 
They ought to try Jeff Lewis for a season. He’s a realtor isn’t he?


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Awesome news about Fredrik! I stopped watching MDLLA partly because of him.
> They ought to try Jeff Lewis for a season. *He’s a realtor isn’t he?*



i know he had his license at one point when i watched the show - don’t know if he still does.  i don’t think they could handle my Jeffrey!


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> i know he had his license at one point when i watched the show - don’t know if he still does.  i don’t think they could handle my Jeffrey!


I cant imagine him and Altman sharing scenes, lol.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

swags said:


> Awesome news about Fredrik! I stopped watching MDLLA partly because of him.
> They ought to try Jeff Lewis for a season. He’s a realtor isn’t he?



He'd make for incredible TV ... he'd burn bridges everywhere!


----------



## bag-princess

PyriteCrystal said:


> He'd make for incredible TV ... he'd burn bridges everywhere!




and would not GAF!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Did anyone else watch the 49er/Rams game? They must have shown Matt Altman sitting next to the Rams owners/managers about 4-5 times. Apparently he - and Josh - are the go-to realtors for the Rams players and coaches.


----------



## Addicted to bags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Did anyone else watch the 49er/Rams game? They must have shown Matt Altman sitting next to the Rams owners/managers about 4-5 times. Apparently he - and Josh - are the go-to realtors for the Rams players and coaches.


I saw Matt too! I rewound to make sure I saw correctly


----------



## haute okole

swags said:


> Awesome news about Fredrik! I stopped watching MDLLA partly because of him.
> They ought to try Jeff Lewis for a season. He’s a realtor isn’t he?


Wow, Fredrick is having a bad few months.  He is trying to stay sober, he is or was being unfaithful to Derrick….


----------



## bag-princess

haute okole said:


> Wow, Fredrick is having a bad few months.  He is trying to stay sober, *he is or was being unfaithful to Derrick….*


----------



## bag-princess

@haute okole   come on now!!!  you can't spill tea like this and keep us in suspense!


----------



## haute okole

bag-princess said:


> @haute okole   come on now!!!  you can't spill tea like this and keep us in suspense!



Lol, not much more to say other than before he copped to having a drinking problem he was cheating with a Brazilian hottie.  Let’s hope being sober has made him a better husband.


----------



## bag-princess

haute okole said:


> Lol, not much more to say other than before he copped to having a drinking problem he was cheating with a Brazilian hottie.  Let’s hope being sober has made him a better husband.




wow!  don't know how this escaped me but i had not heard about that.


----------



## Addicted to bags

There's a great interview with Flagg about halfway down on this page.  I couldn't separate it to it's own link. Very interesting on what Flagg doesn't want to say about Fredrik   I believe he has an ongoing lawsuit against Fredrik based on what happened on the last episode of the Josh & Josh spinoff show on MDLLA.









						Fredrik Eklund Is Leaving the Million Dollar Listing Franchise: 'It's Time for the Next Chapter'
					

A source tells PEOPLE exclusively that Eklund's recent fallout with costars Josh Altman and Josh Flagg "didn't factor in any of his decisions"




					people.com


----------



## bag-princess

*David Parnes and His Wife Are Expecting Their Second Child: "We Are So Excited"*


https://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/mdlla-david-parnes-is-expecting-his-second-child-photo


----------



## bag-princess

was this house on the show before??










						L.A.'s most extravagant mansion sells for less than half its list price
					

After years of construction, a foreclosure and a bankruptcy, the Bel-Air mega-mansion known as The One has sold at auction.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> was this house on the show before??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A.'s most extravagant mansion sells for less than half its list price
> 
> 
> After years of construction, a foreclosure and a bankruptcy, the Bel-Air mega-mansion known as The One has sold at auction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



I don't think so. 

Wow it sold way under expectations! I live out in LA. They were saying that at least another $10 million was needed just to finish the house. Someone got a great deal at $141 million.


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> Wow it sold way under expectations! I live out in LA. *They were saying that at least another $10 million was needed just to finish the house.* Someone got a great deal at $141 million.



wow!!!!
thanks - i did not think so or i would remember something like that.


----------



## baghagg

Well this is sad...









						‘Million Dollar Listing’ star Josh Flagg divorcing husband Bobby Boyd
					

Sources tell Page Six that Flagg has been living at the Beverly Hills Hotel for the last few months and might be dating someone new after breaking up with Boyd.




					pagesix.com


----------



## bag-princess

baghagg said:


> Well this is sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Million Dollar Listing’ star Josh Flagg divorcing husband Bobby Boyd
> 
> 
> Sources tell Page Six that Flagg has been living at the Beverly Hills Hotel for the last few months and might be dating someone new after breaking up with Boyd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com




didnt see that one coming. wonder what in the world happened!!  i am just shocked.  and josh may already be dating someone else!? 

bobby's statement -


----------



## Chanel4Eva

bag-princess said:


> was this house on the show before??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A.'s most extravagant mansion sells for less than half its list price
> 
> 
> After years of construction, a foreclosure and a bankruptcy, the Bel-Air mega-mansion known as The One has sold at auction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


They showed this house on Selling Sunset. Jason Oppenheim recently showed more interior pics on his IG.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

baghagg said:


> Well this is sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Million Dollar Listing’ star Josh Flagg divorcing husband Bobby Boyd
> 
> 
> Sources tell Page Six that Flagg has been living at the Beverly Hills Hotel for the last few months and might be dating someone new after breaking up with Boyd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


So shocked. Something must have happened..


----------



## limom

Josh is not ready for what Bobby wants, a family with children.
He barely can stand his dog, imo


----------



## lulilu

Do you remember how lavish their wedding was?


----------



## bag-princess

Chanel4Eva said:


> They showed this house on Selling Sunset. Jason Oppenheim recently showed more interior pics on his IG.



thank you!!  i knew there was something very familiar about it.  




limom said:


> Josh is not ready for what Bobby wants, a family with children.
> He barely can stand his dog, imo



THIS!!!  i was shocked that bobby actually got josh to settle down into a real house because poor colton (who i never liked at all) did everything he could to try and convince josh to buy them a house but josh loved living in his hotel too much!  so when he actually bought a real house we were all like "yes he really loves bobby" - but then bobby started getting baby fever and you could see the terror on josh's face!


----------



## bisbee

Chanel4Eva said:


> So shocked. Something must have happened..


I am not surprised.  It is a shame…I like both of them, especially Josh, but lately, at least on screen, there seemed to be a disconnect between them.  I wish them both happiness.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> Lol, not much more to say other than before he copped to having a drinking problem he was cheating with a Brazilian hottie.  Let’s hope being sober has made him a better husband.


WTH would cheat on Derrick!!!??!!  OMG.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chanel4Eva said:


> So shocked. Something must have happened..


I'm not surprised, I was surprised they got married. I thought Josh was very well-suited to the partner he had right before Bobby, the one he was with for so many years. I never saw any chemistry between Josh and Bobby.


----------



## redney

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'm not surprised, I was surprised they got married. I thought Josh was very well-suited to the partner he had right before Bobby, the one he was with for so many years. I never saw any chemistry between Josh and Bobby.


Same. To me, Bobby seemed like he was using Josh for exposure and inclusion into Josh's social world.


----------



## bag-princess

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'm not surprised, I was surprised they got married. I thought Josh was very well-suited to the partner he had right before Bobby, the one he was with for so many years. I never saw any chemistry between Josh and Bobby.



I never saw any chemistry between josh and Colton ever!  and don't ya'll remember how he started pushing josh to buy them a house and how he wanted kids and poof!  it was over.


----------



## lulilu

redney said:


> Same. To me, Bobby seemed like he was using Josh for exposure and inclusion into Josh's social world.


I always suspected that.  Bobby has a disingenuous air to him.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

I agree with the comment above about Derrick - he's such a honey!

I'm incredibly surprised about the Flagg and Bobby news.  I've always had a bit of a weird feeling about Bobby ... couldn't really put my finger on what it was, but sensed that Flagg was dragging his heels over a few things.  That house they bought, and were rebuilding from the ground up, seemed to be taking a very long time, for one.

It's sad, but ... well, I think it'll be better for Flagg in the long run.  I wonder what this will mean for Flagg's business though - he's amassed a bit of a team since moving to Douglas Elliman:








						Meet The Team | Josh Flagg
					

Josh Flagg is the #1 Beverly Hills Real Estate Agent. Josh has completed more than $2,000,000,000 in residential real estate sales in the past decade and is one of America's most successful and sought-after luxury real estate agents.




					www.joshflagg.com
				




I think the Altmans will be the next to split - watch this space.


----------



## bag-princess

PyriteCrystal said:


> I agree with the comment above about Derrick - he's such a honey!
> 
> I'm incredibly surprised about the Flagg and Bobby news.  I've always had a bit of a weird feeling about Bobby ... couldn't really put my finger on what it was, but sensed that Flagg was dragging his heels over a few things.  That house they bought, and were rebuilding from the ground up, seemed to be taking a very long time, for one.
> 
> It's sad, but ... well, I think it'll be better for Flagg in the long run.  I wonder what this will mean for Flagg's business though - he's amassed a bit of a team since moving to Douglas Elliman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet The Team | Josh Flagg
> 
> 
> Josh Flagg is the #1 Beverly Hills Real Estate Agent. Josh has completed more than $2,000,000,000 in residential real estate sales in the past decade and is one of America's most successful and sought-after luxury real estate agents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.joshflagg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I think the Altmans will be the next to split - watch this space.*




i sure will be watching!! *  *the way heather complains about how much josh works all the time and she is "alone" with the kids  i would not be surprised.  and we know josh is not about to slow down because he loves the thrill of his job!   i can't see her wanting to give up her fancy vacations on private jets and plastic surgey though but i know to never say never!


----------



## limom

Don’t see Josh Altman‘s family splitting up.
They have a lot in common and have tons of support.

Interesting point about Bobby using Josh. Bobby is so pretty and decent, he will have no trouble finding what he is looking for.
Josh is only 30. So he will play the field too.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Don’t see Josh Altman‘s family splitting up.
> They have a lot in common and have tons of support.
> 
> Interesting point about Bobby using Josh. Bobby is so pretty and decent, he will have no trouble finding what he is looking for.
> *Josh is only 30. So he will play the field too*.




the article said that he was already seeing someone else!    bobby will find him someone to have a family with eventually.  i mean he is gorgeous and loves to cook!  i love his IG videos. 


i agree that josh and heather have alot in common - but i have learned to never say never.  i don't know if her complaining about him working too much is just for tv or what but someone has to pay for their lifestyle since she said she had cut back on work because of the kids.  maybe she is jealous she isn't out there wheeling and dealing as much as she used to.  don't they have nannies and grandparents helping?


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> the article said that he was already seeing someone else!    bobby will find him someone to have a family with eventually.  i mean he is gorgeous and loves to cook!  i love his IG videos.
> 
> 
> i agree that josh and heather have alot in common - but i have learned to never say never.  i don't know if her complaining about him working too much is just for tv or what but someone has to pay for their lifestyle since she said she had cut back on work because of the kids.  maybe she is jealous she isn't out there wheeling and dealing as much as she used to.  don't they have nannies and grandparents helping?


They made Heather a partner in the Altman firm (which is what she wanted) during the 4 episode season of Josh & Josh. I think she's perfectly happy (at this time )


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> They made Heather a partner in the Altman firm (which is what she wanted) during the 4 episode season of Josh & Josh. I think she's perfectly happy (at this time )




i agree with you.  i wonder how much "partnering" she actually does.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

The reason why I think the Altmans could be next is just a vibe I get between them - she did not seem at all happy in the episode where he told her he wanted them to buy an LA home for his folks ... she just seemed very 'off'.  Ditto in the last episode of the last series - she just seems ... well, unhappy.  It probably just irks her that she doesn't have front and centre billing on MDL when she's been on it for longer than most of the others (in some capacity).

My understanding is that Heather's mum lives with them - in their pool house - and takes care of the grandkids while Heather and Josh are working.  That could have changed, but appeared to be the set-up at least a couple of years ago.


----------



## Addicted to bags

PyriteCrystal said:


> The reason why I think the Altmans could be next is just a vibe I get between them - she did not seem at all happy in the episode where he told her he wanted them to buy an LA home for his folks ... she just seemed very 'off'.  Ditto in the last episode of the last series - she just seems ... well, unhappy.  It probably just irks her that she doesn't have front and centre billing on MDL when she's been on it for longer than most of the others (in some capacity).
> 
> My understanding is that Heather's mum lives with them - in their pool house - and takes care of the grandkids while Heather and Josh are working.  That could have changed, but appeared to be the set-up at least a couple of years ago.


Yeah I think the mom still lives in the pool house. She actually made an appearance during one of the Josh & Josh episodes. She's pretty.


----------



## pmburk

I saw the announcement about Josh & Bobby's divorce on Josh's instagram account. I'm sad for them, and surprised - but it does seem like Josh was NOT interested in starting a family (realistically he can barely deal with his dog lol), and that was clearly something Bobby really wanted. They both seem like fun people, and I hope they both end up finding what they want.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Josh is turning 37 this year. I thought he was younger than that.


----------



## Jayne1

Why do these people get married if they know (they _must_ know) that it's temporary and they won't be wiling to work at it in trying times.


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> Why do these people get married if they know (they _must_ know) that it's temporary and they won't be wiling to work at it in trying times.


Based on the limited and controlled view viewers have into their lives, I'd take a guess they don't want the same things from life, and these things are deal breakers, unfortunately. Bobby seems to want the house and kids and Josh doesn't.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jayne1 said:


> Why do these people get married if they know (they _must_ know) that it's temporary and they won't be wiling to work at it in trying times.


Good question! I never understand why two big personality actors marry? i.e. Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie. Divorce rates for "regular people" is supposed to be at around 50%. It's got to be way bigger for high visibility couples. 
You can have kids without being married and all the other benefits. Look at Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell. Still together after 38 years and unencumbered by marriage.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Did anyone see the episode from the Josh & Josh series when Bobby and Josh had a near on air fight about Bobby wanting to buy a specific house in Palm Springs? Josh thought it was foolish and was kinda mean to Bobby about it.
It was uncomfortable to watch. I wonder now if they were many moments like that off air?


----------



## TC1

I like Josh, but the property he and Bobby bought YEARS ago has been started, torn down, stalled and restarted for years. That's a big sign he can't even commit to a house let alone a family.


----------



## 1LV

Addicted to bags said:


> Did anyone see the episode from the Josh & Josh series when Bobby and Josh had a near on air fight about Bobby wanting to buy a specific house in Palm Springs? Josh thought it was foolish and was kinda mean to Bobby about it.
> It was uncomfortable to watch. I wonder now if they were many moments like that off air?


I saw that, and remember wondering if this was just the tip of the iceberg. Wasn't it shortly after that the topic of having children came up?  Again, they seemed to be in different places in what they want in life.  I like Josh, but I think he has a cruel streak.


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> Based on the limited and controlled view viewers have into their lives, I'd take a guess they don't want the same things from life, and these things are deal breakers, unfortunately. Bobby seems to want the house and kids and Josh doesn't.


Surely mature and rational people discuss these matters before getting married. Do we want children, do we want to buy a house, do we want to spend our time traveling. 

I really like Josh, I just don’t understand this Hollywood mentality


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Surely mature and rational people discuss these matters before getting married. Do we want children, do we want to buy a house, do we want to spend our time traveling.
> 
> I really like Josh, I just don’t understand this Hollywood mentality




it certainly was not done on the show for us to see!  and honestly - anyone could see that josh was just so head over heels for bobby.  that is all he wanted and looks like he thought that bobby would feel that way too because they obviously did not talk about as you said - or if they did it was not paid much attention to.


----------



## limom

Josh is very much in the veins of the careless people.


----------



## TC1

I think Josh is very spoiled. He was the nerdy kid. He got quite a bit of plastic surgery and got famous in his own right. Colton wasn't very handsome (sorry, IMO) and then Bobby comes along..I mean, he's pretty and has an amazing body. I don't think Josh thought he could get a man like Bobby, total eye candy. FF a few years and that all wears off. Josh is scared to settle down (which is why he lives in a hotel)


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I think Josh is very spoiled. He was the nerdy kid. He got quite a bit of plastic surgery and got famous in his own right. Colton wasn't very handsome (sorry, IMO) and then Bobby comes along..I mean, he's pretty and has an amazing body. I don't think Josh thought he could get a man like Bobby, total eye candy. FF a few years and that all wears off. *Josh is scared to settle down (which is why he lives in a hotel)*




but that is why i though he had really changed with bobby - he finally decided to get out of that hotel room!  they had a nice little home and i guess we all thought that he was ready to settle down and take the next step eventually like fredrik and derrick.  colton tried his best to make that happen but he would not budge.


----------



## limom

It is good that Josh did not bulge, it would have turned up into a disaster and frustration city.
Time will tell.
Jeff Lewis is openly looking for his next partner. Just saying.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> It is good that Josh did not bulge, it would have turned up into a disaster and frustration city.
> Time will tell.
> Jeff Lewis is openly looking for his next partner. Just saying.




i tried to tell my jeffrey - as i yelled at the tv    - nooooo do not be fooled by that pretty boy face! (at least he thought it was)  iknew that gage was no good and only with him for the money and whatever else he could get.  he too started in on the baby thing with jeff (after he had did everything he could to get rid of anyone close to him) until he finally got what he wanted.  thank goodness he never married that little leech.


----------



## SouthTampa

limom said:


> It is good that Josh did not bulge, it would have turned up into a disaster and frustration city.
> Time will tell.
> Jeff Lewis is openly looking for his next partner. Just saying.


Those two.  Lord have mercy.


----------



## 1LV

bag-princess said:


> i tried to tell my jeffrey - as i yelled at the tv    - nooooo do not be fooled by that pretty boy face! (at least he thought it was)  iknew that gage was no good and only with him for the money and whatever else he could get.  he too started in on the baby thing with jeff (after he had did everything he could to get rid of anyone close to him) until he finally got what he wanted.  thank goodness he never married that little leech.


Zoila called it.


----------



## bag-princess

* 7,100-square-foot house
* 7-bedroom 8-bathroom

scroll down to the end of the page and check out the pic of josh and josh - looks like a bad 80's prom pic!!    









						Josh Flagg Opens Up About His Incredible New $9.2M Beverly Hills Home | Bravo TV Official Site
					

Josh Flagg just purchased his dream home.




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## Jayne1

A 7-bedroom 8-bathroom home for a single guy.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> A 7-bedroom 8-bathroom home for a single guy.




what is going on with josh??  yes i know he can buy and do whatever he wants but it's weird that he said for years he never wanted a home and loved his hotel room and yet know he claims he has been stalking this one for many years - since he was a little boy.   i hope he will be very happy there - alone.  for now or will he move the new boyfriend in?


----------



## bag-princess

Josh Flagg Confirms New Relationship 2 Weeks After Announcing Divorce: 'I Was Not Looking'
					

Million Dollar Listing: Los Angeles' Josh Flagg wasn't on the market long after announcing he's in a new relationship with a mystery man shortly after splitting from ex-husband of five years, Bobby Boyd.




					people.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> Josh Flagg Confirms New Relationship 2 Weeks After Announcing Divorce: 'I Was Not Looking'
> 
> 
> Million Dollar Listing: Los Angeles' Josh Flagg wasn't on the market long after announcing he's in a new relationship with a mystery man shortly after splitting from ex-husband of five years, Bobby Boyd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


Didn't he meet Bobby in the same way? He knew him for some time and they started dating when he broke up with Colton? Looks like history is repeating itself.


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> Didn't he meet Bobby in the same way? He knew him for some time and they started dating when he broke up with Colton? Looks like history is repeating itself.



yes - but what is the rush!?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

PyriteCrystal said:


> The reason why I think the Altmans could be next is just a vibe I get between them - she did not seem at all happy in the episode where he told her he wanted them to buy an LA home for his folks ... she just seemed very 'off'.  Ditto in the last episode of the last series - she just seems ... well, unhappy.  It probably just irks her that she doesn't have front and centre billing on MDL when she's been on it for longer than most of the others (in some capacity).
> 
> My understanding is that Heather's mum lives with them - in their pool house - and takes care of the grandkids while Heather and Josh are working.  That could have changed, but appeared to be the set-up at least a couple of years ago.


I recall something where Heather called of their wedding or put the brakes on the relationship during their engagement so they could work on some issues. I think Josh was working too much and she didn't like it. I love them together, I think Josh really loves her and although she does seem unhappy at times I can see their connection and family support.


----------



## A1aGypsy

He doesn’t have kids, he is insanely wealthy and he likes his toys.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> yes - but what is the rush!?


Maybe he's one of those people who can't stand being alone? So has to have some sort of relationship at all times? We'll never know for sure unless he says so somewhere.


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> Maybe he's one of those people who can't stand being alone? So has to have some sort of relationship at all times? We'll never know for sure unless he says so somewhere.




that is exactly what i said it is.  i doubt that he will admit it anytime soon though.  i really like him but he i have always thought that he is one of those people who has money,$$home,$$nice car and a job they love and get to travel all over the country but if they are not in a relationship with someone they feel like society will not see them as successful and something must be wrong with them.


----------



## TC1

I read on Josh's IG that his new home is going to take a 3 year reno. So, it's not like it's a big commitment for him..he'll still be living the hotel lifestyle. Who knows if he'll ever move in *shrug*


----------



## PyriteCrystal

Bobby said the other day that his name is on the Title of the new house purchase - seems strange?


(https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertai...-boyd-drops-bombshell-9-million-mansion.html/)

What will happen to the other house - the one they've been renovating for years together?

What will happen to the new dog, George (who Josh doesn't seem to like very much)?  I still wonder what happened to Godzilla - neither Josh nor Colton would answer my question about her (they answered other questions happily enough).

I was watching E1 of Josh and Josh last night ... what a snooze that was.  I was really looking forward to it, but something fell flat.  Flagg seemed pissed off throughout it and Heather was even more unlikable than she normally is in MDL.  I think this was filmed around the time when Flagg's and Bobby's relationship started unraveling as we saw Flagg having slept on the sun lounger outdoors all night (looking as if he was coming down from a bender), and Bobby didn't seem at all surprised.  The pieces where Heather and Bobby talked about their backgrounds - as if trying to justify their existence on this show and as partners to these successful men - were unnecessary.  Altman carried the show all on his own.  I wondered if they _didn't _have the exact same staff working on it behind the scenes as they do MDL, as the look and feel of it was quite different (worse).  It was also strange (to me) seeing Hilary (Josh's longtime assistant) fussing about with Flagg and Bobby at their house, loading all their bags into the Altman Brothers Mobile Office.  Actually, there were a couple of other staffers too (as well as the housekeeper) - maybe Flagg keeps all these people around him as a buffer or something?

Re Flagg's relationship, I have to wonder if he's like a male friend of ours.  This guy has very ordinary looks but he is incredibly wealthy - he's self-made with money earned from inventing something in his early 20s and selling it years later for a huge amount of money to a conglomerate, and investing the funds wisely.  He's held in very high regard in the business world.  He used to date ordinary women until he sold his company - of course once he did that, he became hugely popular - invited to all the best events, and often asked for comment on various business matters for TV and radio networks.  At one of those events, he met a very attractive woman several years younger and they were together for about five years.  Our friend would constantly be ribbed about how he was 'punching' and I think he really took that to heart.  He confided in me a handful of times how he didn't think she'd be with him if he wasn't wealthy, but mere seconds later he'd scoff at his own paranoia (as he called it), and swiftly change the subject.  Eventually, he pulled the plug on the relationship and told her they want different things (news to her).  She was absolutely devastated and is still single a couple of years later.  She reminds me of Bobby in that she is a very, very nice lady, lots of fun, hugely popular, and obviously very beautiful to look at.  Our friend recently announced his engagement to a lady he's been seeing, who is very ordinary looking and works as a bookkeeper.  He is happier than I ever remember him being.  I don't know if it's because he somehow feels there's less of a threat of his new fiancé being with him only for the money, or something else.  It's going to be curious how this plays out, because from where I stand the previous girlfriend didn't step a foot wrong.  The new fiancé seems nice enough, but is very reserved.

My prediction:  I think Flagg's new lover will be a plain-ish looking realtor - not like Bobby who is rather gorgeous.  He might be geeky and like an old man in personality (much like Flagg).  Maybe - much like our friend - Flagg questioned whether Bobby was with him for the right reasons?  Or, maybe Flagg felt that Bobby was somehow dimming Flagg's light / stealing attention away from him?  I know a lot of people are saying that what broke them was the disagreement over having a family, but you'd think that would've been worked out before they got together.  I feel sorry for Bobby - his only mistake is being beautiful, popular and fun ... if I'm right, then what drove them apart was Josh's insecurities.

I've always liked Flagg, but I don't think we see even an ounce of the true him on TV.  He's playing a character.  In the very early days of MDL, he would hang out with the likes of Jason 'Gummi Bear' Davis - who he was proud to call his friends - yet when Jason passed, Flagg didn't say a word.  Another factoid he often spieled was that he was this unlikable, friendless kid at school - so which was it then?  Did he hang out with the likes of Davis and (Casey) Johnson - the spoiled rich kids, or was he friendless?


----------



## bag-princess

PyriteCrystal said:


> Bobby said the other day that his name is on the Title of the new house purchase - seems strange?
> View attachment 5364563
> 
> (https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertai...-boyd-drops-bombshell-9-million-mansion.html/)
> 
> What will happen to the other house - the one they've been renovating for years together?
> 
> What will happen to the new dog, George (who Josh doesn't seem to like very much)?  I still wonder what happened to Godzilla - neither Josh nor Colton would answer my question about her (they answered other questions happily enough).
> 
> I was watching E1 of Josh and Josh last night ... what a snooze that was.  I was really looking forward to it, but something fell flat.  Flagg seemed pissed off throughout it and Heather was even more unlikable than she normally is in MDL.  I think this was filmed around the time when Flagg's and Bobby's relationship started unraveling as we saw Flagg having slept on the sun lounger outdoors all night (looking as if he was coming down from a bender), and Bobby didn't seem at all surprised.  The pieces where Heather and Bobby talked about their backgrounds - as if trying to justify their existence on this show and as partners to these successful men - were unnecessary.  Altman carried the show all on his own.  I wondered if they _didn't _have the exact same staff working on it behind the scenes as they do MDL, as the look and feel of it was quite different (worse).  It was also strange (to me) seeing Hilary (Josh's longtime assistant) fussing about with Flagg and Bobby at their house, loading all their bags into the Altman Brothers Mobile Office.  Actually, there were a couple of other staffers too (as well as the housekeeper) - maybe Flagg keeps all these people around him as a buffer or something?
> 
> Re Flagg's relationship, I have to wonder if he's like a male friend of ours.  This guy has very ordinary looks but he is incredibly wealthy - he's self-made with money earned from inventing something in his early 20s and selling it years later for a huge amount of money to a conglomerate, and investing the funds wisely.  He's held in very high regard in the business world.  He used to date ordinary women until he sold his company - of course once he did that, he became hugely popular - invited to all the best events, and often asked for comment on various business matters for TV and radio networks.  At one of those events, he met a very attractive woman several years younger and they were together for about five years.  Our friend would constantly be ribbed about how he was 'punching' and I think he really took that to heart.  He confided in me a handful of times how he didn't think she'd be with him if he wasn't wealthy, but mere seconds later he'd scoff at his own paranoia (as he called it), and swiftly change the subject.  Eventually, he pulled the plug on the relationship and told her they want different things (news to her).  She was absolutely devastated and is still single a couple of years later.  She reminds me of Bobby in that she is a very, very nice lady, lots of fun, hugely popular, and obviously very beautiful to look at.  Our friend recently announced his engagement to a lady he's been seeing, who is very ordinary looking and works as a bookkeeper.  He is happier than I ever remember him being.  I don't know if it's because he somehow feels there's less of a threat of his new fiancé being with him only for the money, or something else.  It's going to be curious how this plays out, because from where I stand the previous girlfriend didn't step a foot wrong.  The new fiancé seems nice enough, but is very reserved.
> 
> My prediction:  *I think Flagg's new lover will be a plain-ish looking realtor - not like Bobby who is rather gorgeous.  He might be geeky and like an old man in personality (much like Flagg).*  Maybe - much like our friend - Flagg questioned whether Bobby was with him for the right reasons? * Or, maybe Flagg felt that Bobby was somehow dimming Flagg's light / stealing attention away from him?*  I know a lot of people are saying that what broke them was the disagreement over having a family, but you'd think that would've been worked out before they got together.  *I feel sorry for Bobby - his only mistake is being beautiful, popular and fun ... if I'm right, then what drove them apart was Josh's insecurities.*
> 
> I've always liked Flagg, but I don't think we see even an ounce of the true him on TV.  He's playing a character.  In the very early days of MDL, he would hang out with the likes of Jason 'Gummi Bear' Davis - who he was proud to call his friends - yet when Jason passed, Flagg didn't say a word.  Another factoid he often spieled was that he was this unlikable, friendless kid at school - so which was it then?  Did he hang out with the likes of Davis and (Casey) Johnson - the spoiled rich kids, or was he friendless?





very interesting thoughts and i have felt the same.  we all know josh fell head over heels with bobby in the beginning and i am sure his looks had a lot to do with that.  he is gorgeous but it's funny how sometimes people think their partners are too good looking and don't want to compete with that or be compared to them.  obviously nobody wants to hear "what does he see in him other than money" about their relationship.  but they will ruin/end the relationship because they feel like it won't last anyway.

i wonder how or why his name would be on the title to the new house though?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m sad about Flagg and Bobby. I really liked Bobby and thought he was good for Josh. Tried to keep him humble. Never really worked tho. Lol

I could not get into the Josh&Josh show. I never thought I’d say this, but I can only take Heather in small doses. And her scenes with Bobby were blah to me. We get it, you both had careers outside of your marriages and still have those careers.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> Josh Flagg Confirms New Relationship 2 Weeks After Announcing Divorce: 'I Was Not Looking'
> 
> 
> Million Dollar Listing: Los Angeles' Josh Flagg wasn't on the market long after announcing he's in a new relationship with a mystery man shortly after splitting from ex-husband of five years, Bobby Boyd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


He's the male version of JLo...JFla??


----------



## limom

@PyriteCrystal
Josh Flagg has tons of complexes, imo.
I was listening to JL and Melissa Rivers was on, they are apparently long time friends, one thing that she mentioned and Jeff Lewis co signed is that they felt super protective of him because of his wealth.
Yes, JF is fabulously wealthy and perhaps he attracts partners who want to smooch off him, but on the other hand, it is crass to say that imho.
And Melissa married and had a kid with an absolutely gorgeous horse trainer.
So is she projecting?

Josh is a brat but I found him strangely compelling and super attractive, but he is also super needy and it takes a special person to deal with such a man, JMO.
Bobby is that dude.
As far as him being on the title, why not?
Josh might want to wisely leave that door open….
The new boyfriend is wealthy on his own.

Also, it seems to me that Josh was deeply affected by the death of his grandmother and bonded with Bob  because of their grieving.


----------



## bag-princess

James Harris and David Parnes Confirm They Are Leaving Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles | Bravo TV Official Site
					

James Harris and David Parnes are saying goodbye to




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## luckylove

bag-princess said:


> James Harris and David Parnes Confirm They Are Leaving Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles | Bravo TV Official Site
> 
> 
> James Harris and David Parnes are saying goodbye to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bravotv.com



I hate to say it, but in entertainment value, I don't think they added much in reason years. I wish them all well though.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

I'm not sad to see James and David go - they never really fitted in and although David seemed nice enough, James got on my nerves a fair bit.

There was one season where David didn't have a lot of (or any) air time and he responded to questions about that on IG, saying that it wasn't his choice / doing (something like that).  Some speculated that was the start of those two having arguments over stuff or David falling off the wagon -- who knows what the real story was.

I wonder if the Josh & Josh TV series was a trial to see what the ratings would be like for a show on their own, and whether Flagg's move to Douglas Elliman was part of that?  I don't know how much notice the producers take of viewers' online comments, but for the most part Tracy hasn't been well-received.

I've watched three of the four episodes of Josh & Josh and feel like it's a bit flat ... it's missing something.  Altman gets on my nerves with this big chip on his shoulders he has, and none of them seem particularly likable (even Flagg, who I used to really like).  I miss the good old days of the show before Altman came along and soured it, and the spouses tried to put themselves front and centre to make it about them.

Has anyone watched Kendra Wilkinson's new show?  She's at Douglas Elliman too (was originally with Mauricio's firm but never seemed to have any listings) ... I made it through one episode and thought it was naff.


----------



## bag-princess

luckylove said:


> I hate to say it, but in entertainment value, I don't think they added much in reason years. I wish them all well though.




i agree.  i like them and i think they are good guys - but that is not going to sell papers!   they both have nice families and totally adore their wives but there is no drama at all with them and they just aren't cut out for the reality tv show.  they seem to do very well from the looks of their homes and families so they will be ok without a bravo check.


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> i agree.  i like them and i think they are good guys - but that is not going to sell papers!   they both have nice families and totally adore their wives but there is no drama at all with them and they just aren't cut out for the reality tv show.  they seem to do very well from the looks of their homes and families so they will be ok without a bravo check.


I kind of thought they were drama queens in that they were always getting b*tt hurt over something Freddie or someone else did, and would make a scene telling him off.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> I kind of thought they were drama queens in that they were always getting b*tt hurt over something Freddie or someone else did, and would make a scene telling him off.




i remember that now!!    i think they were trying to bring the drama but just ended up looking like comedy.  watching james trying to curse someone out was so funny to me.


----------



## kemilia

I liked them both, they seemed way more grounded and normal compared to the others on this show. I hope they do well wherever they land. 

I wonder who will replace them--probably someone gawd-awful.


----------



## limom

Josh Flagg‘s new boyfriend is a broker too, I expect him to be included.
I would not mind Madison‘s return.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Josh Flagg‘s new boyfriend is a broker too, I expect him to be included.
> *I would not mind Madison‘s return.*
> View attachment 5379443




and that is exactly what you deserve for saying that ish!!


----------



## PyriteCrystal

I watched the final episode of 'Josh and Josh' last night.

This is probably an unpopular opinion, but having my in-laws visit all the time like the Altmans do would wear very thin after a while.  When Heather told Judy and Lisa (her mum) about her wanting to be a partner in The Altman Brothers, I got a sense that Judy thought she wasn't good enough ... her reaction was just a bit - well, let's just say I got a vibe.  As for that ridiculous episode about them selling their Aspen house - what time wasters.  Hopefully it was just a storyline and they didn't really waste everyone's time like that.

Interesting that for the first time ever we got to see the two nannies the Altmans have on staff.  Someone on here (rightly) corrected me when I said just Lisa (Heather's mum) looks after the kids ... that's certainly what Heather's been spouting all these years (that her mum lives in their pool house and looks after the kids).

I loved that Flagg and Bobby took their housekeeper to the Altmans to play beer pong.

It felt sad watching that last episode because even if I hadn't known that Flagg and Bobby had split, I would have picked up that something was going on there ... Flagg seemed to be in a bad mood for the whole episode, as if he didn't want to be there, and there was this huge disconnect between him and Bobby.

I don't think Altman could carry MDL on his own ... he's just not that likable or interesting - so what if he has a mobile office on wheels, a fancy place in Newport and lots of shiny toys ... if you take all that away he's just a guy with a massive chip on his shoulder - who is the real Josh Altman?  Hopefully Flagg isn't going anywhere, but you just never know.  I'm bored with Heather and seeing Altman's family.  Sorry, not sorry.  I've always liked Madison but he seemed to have some sort of personal crisis just before he left the show and I don't think he'll ever forgive the producers for making him look weak over those clashes he had with the Brits.

Another thing that annoys me about Altman - every time someone writes about him ... whether it's a gossip columnist with a blind item (not mentioning him, but with clues that suggest it could be about him *allegedly*), or Dirt, Variety's property page, he has the article removed or jumps on and starts bashing the commenters.  It's very strange behaviour - either you want to be in the public eye or you don't - you can't pick and choose.

Something curious I remembered last night - Flagg and Harris were so tight at one stage ... now they (apparently) aren't.  Wonder what happened there?


----------



## anabanana745

Aw I’m disappointed the Brit’s are off the show. It’s not that they were so critical, but that the show functions better with a varied cast so there are always multiple stories going on. I love the Josh’s but their spin-off episodes were boring b/c not enough action. I hope they find a good replacement. I was fine with Madison, but I’m sure there are lots of other good agents in the area they could bring on.


----------



## CeeJay

anabanana745 said:


> Aw I’m disappointed the Brit’s are off the show. It’s not that they were so critical, but that the show functions better with a varied cast so there are always multiple stories going on. I love the Josh’s but their spin-off episodes were boring b/c not enough action. I hope they find a good replacement. I was fine with Madison, but I’m sure there are lots of other good agents in the area they could bring on.


I could not STAND Madison; honestly, I would vote for Frederik over Madison (that's NOT saying I would want Frederik on though)!  Personally, I liked the Brits (I especially liked it when they would take on Altman or Madison!), but yes .. they certainly didn't have the high-powered, big-moneyed clients like the two Josh's .. but I also liked that since I lived in the Valley and wanted to see what they would be selling in my area!  Tracy gets on my last nerve and those outfits?!?! .. IMO, SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO inappropriate when meeting potential clients and/or her management (those higher up the chain in the Douglas Elliman company).  

There are certainly tons of Real Estate agents in LA; would be kind of interesting if they could bring some on board from Orange County .. Newport Beach area perhaps?


----------



## bag-princess

i could not stand Madison either!!  i don't know if i would watch the show again if he was on it.  and Tracy makes my nerves twitch too.  she tries sooooooo hard to make people think she is the bad b*itch and you better not mess with her and comes off looking like a clown!  especially when she throws in a couple of curse words to show how rough she is.      and her wardrobe has always been bad but has gotten so much worse - her stylist that she swears she has is obviously still in high school.  i still don't believe she has one because if she does they are either the worst at their job or she doesn't listen to them and still wears what she wants.  just like you said - she never dresses appropriately for the job.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

Flagg's new partner:








						Million Dollar Listing Star Josh Flagg Debuts New Boyfriend Andrew Beyer After Split From Bobby Boyd
					

The star posted a photo with fellow realtor Andrew Beyer weeks after Flagg confirmed he and his husband of five years were divorcing




					people.com
				






> Beyer is an agent at the Aaron Kirman Group, a real estate brokerage in Los Angeles. The L.A. native attended USC, and is friends with social media influencer Olivia Jade. Beyer posted a photo with the daughter of Lori Laughlin on Instagram last December.


----------



## bag-princess

PyriteCrystal said:


> Flagg's new partner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Million Dollar Listing Star Josh Flagg Debuts New Boyfriend Andrew Beyer After Split From Bobby Boyd
> 
> 
> The star posted a photo with fellow realtor Andrew Beyer weeks after Flagg confirmed he and his husband of five years were divorcing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com





im'a need someone to get me the tea on what went wrong with josh and bobby!


----------



## Addicted to bags

PyriteCrystal said:


> Flagg's new partner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Million Dollar Listing Star Josh Flagg Debuts New Boyfriend Andrew Beyer After Split From Bobby Boyd
> 
> 
> The star posted a photo with fellow realtor Andrew Beyer weeks after Flagg confirmed he and his husband of five years were divorcing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


Looking at his insta avatar he looks like a mix of Colton and Bobby


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> Looking at his insta avatar he looks like a mix of Colton and Bobby




he sure does!!!!


----------



## bagsamplified

anabanana745 said:


> Aw I’m disappointed the Brit’s are off the show. It’s not that they were so critical, but that the show functions better with a varied cast so there are always multiple stories going on. I love the Josh’s but their spin-off episodes were boring b/c not enough action. I hope they find a good replacement. I was fine with Madison, but I’m sure there are lots of other good agents in the area they could bring on.


I just found this thread and I'm so disappointed David and James have left! 

They weren't my favourites but I thought they really brought more character to the show and meshed out the cast really well, plus we got to see their business and lives grow so much on the show. 
Best wishes to them!


----------



## PyriteCrystal

Has anyone read the recent blind supposedly about Madison ripping people off (selling houses that weren't really for sale to overseas buyers, who couldn't view them due to Covid lockdowns, then pocketing the $$$)?  Apparently he's on the run (according to the blind item).  I looked at his IG account ... he certainly seems to be traveling, not working (and has been for some time) ... it's very curious indeed.

He seemed so nice / genuine / wholesome in the early series, then - around the time he broke his jaw - seemed to spiral ... I have no doubt that he was in a lot of pain but his whole demeanour seemed different.  Apparently he also had a more recent injury where he hurt his hand (falling on it, trying to avoid his dog who was in the way) ... a bone died and had to be repaired or something ... so, so dramatic.

I would've thought he'd have made enough money in his career to retire so the blind item - if it is about him - does surprise me.

I've always had a soft spot for Madison after seeing the way he treats his precious dogs ... Rex, Maya and Prince (all sadly passed now) ... he made a beeline to adopt Dobermans who were in need of a home, and gave them their best lives ever.  That says a lot about someone in my book.

Here's a homely picture of Heather ... just because


----------



## bag-princess

PyriteCrystal said:


> Has anyone read the recent blind supposedly about Madison ripping people off (selling houses that weren't really for sale to overseas buyers, who couldn't view them due to Covid lockdowns, then pocketing the $$$)?  Apparently he's on the run (according to the blind item).  I looked at his IG account ... he certainly seems to be traveling, not working (and has been for some time) ... it's very curious indeed.
> 
> He seemed so nice / genuine / wholesome in the early series, then - around the time he broke his jaw - seemed to spiral ... I have no doubt that he was in a lot of pain but his whole demeanour seemed different.  Apparently he also had a more recent injury where he hurt his hand (falling on it, trying to avoid his dog who was in the way) ... a bone died and had to be repaired or something ... so, so dramatic.
> 
> I would've thought he'd have made enough money in his career to retire so the blind item - if it is about him - does surprise me.
> 
> I've always had a soft spot for Madison after seeing the way he treats his precious dogs ... Rex, Maya and Prince (all sadly passed now) ... he made a beeline to adopt Dobermans who were in need of a home, and gave them their best lives ever.  That says a lot about someone in my book.
> 
> Here's a homely picture of Heather ... just because
> 
> View attachment 5422402





that doesn't even look like heather anymore!!!    


i agree that after he broke his jaw he seemed very different - i never liked him to begin with so i didn't like him even more during that time.  and him going from one man to another (like josh) didn't seem to help his attitude either.  if this blind item is true then it proves that him liking animals doesn't mean the person would treat humans the same way.


----------



## Addicted to bags

PyriteCrystal said:


> Has anyone read the recent blind supposedly about Madison ripping people off (selling houses that weren't really for sale to overseas buyers, who couldn't view them due to Covid lockdowns, then pocketing the $$$)?  Apparently he's on the run (according to the blind item).  I looked at his IG account ... he certainly seems to be traveling, not working (and has been for some time) ... it's very curious indeed.
> 
> He seemed so nice / genuine / wholesome in the early series, then - around the time he broke his jaw - seemed to spiral ... I have no doubt that he was in a lot of pain but his whole demeanour seemed different.  Apparently he also had a more recent injury where he hurt his hand (falling on it, trying to avoid his dog who was in the way) ... a bone died and had to be repaired or something ... so, so dramatic.
> 
> I would've thought he'd have made enough money in his career to retire so the blind item - if it is about him - does surprise me.
> 
> I've always had a soft spot for Madison after seeing the way he treats his precious dogs ... Rex, Maya and Prince (all sadly passed now) ... he made a beeline to adopt Dobermans who were in need of a home, and gave them their best lives ever.  That says a lot about someone in my book.
> 
> Here's a homely picture of Heather ... just because
> 
> View attachment 5422402


Wow, the "before" Heather.  So average looking


----------



## Jayne1

The before Heather looks like a real person and fun too.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

Mauricio is getting his own show!  I'm surprised it's taken so long in all honesty.

The presser said that it will be centred on Mo, his two daughters who work there, and others from The Agency -- which explains why David and James bowed out of MDL LA.

I'm sad to say, I think MDL LA's days are numbered.  Flagg is really the only one worth watching (in my view); they should just give him his own show and bring Altman in from time to time (not all the time - he's too much).


----------



## bag-princess

PyriteCrystal said:


> Mauricio is getting his own show!  I'm surprised it's taken so long in all honesty.
> 
> The presser said that it will be centred on Mo, his two daughters who work there, and others from The Agency -- which explains why David and James bowed out of MDL LA.
> 
> I'm sad to say, I think MDL LA's days are numbered.  Flagg is really the only one worth watching (in my view); they should just give him his own show and bring Altman in from time to time (not all the time - he's too much).




who in world is Mauricio?


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> who in world is Mauricio?


Maurico is the owner and CEO of The Agency. The real estate company David & James work at and he's the husband of Kyle Richards on RHOBH.


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> Maurico is the owner and CEO of The Agency. The real estate company David & James work out and he's the husband of Kyle Richards on RHOBH.



thank you! Did he and David/James not get along??


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> thank you! Did he and David/James not get along??


No they are fine as far as I know. He popped up occasionally during MDL LA. David and James bowed out of MDL LA but perhaps we will see him on the new Maurico/The Agency show.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

bag-princess said:


> who in world is Mauricio?



So sorry my friend.

Yes, as @Addicted to bags kindly explained, he owns the real estate firm where James and David currently work.

As the husband of Kyle Richards from RHoBH, he pops up on that show as well as MDLLA.

Before James and David came along, Mauricio cropped up on MDLLA a lot - he would often show the agents through houses he had; and at one point, Heather was doing some work for Mauricio (which Josh Altman loathed).

Years ago, it was suggested that Bravo were considering giving a show to either Lisa Vanderpump or Kyle; they chose Lisa.  Kyle's show would have been centred on their family but probably would've had a lot of crossover with MDLLA - maybe the decision makers felt it was too much?

Mauricio's stepdaughter (Kyle had her with her first husband) and the eldest daughter he has with Kyle, both work at The Agency also.

It's interesting that the show has been picked up by Netflix, and not Bravo, because it means we'll see even less of Mauricio on either of those shows (MDLLA and RHoBH) given the (likely) non compete clause.


----------



## bag-princess

PyriteCrystal said:


> So sorry my friend.
> 
> Yes, as @Addicted to bags kindly explained, he owns the real estate firm where James and David currently work.
> 
> As the husband of Kyle Richards from RHoBH, he pops up on that show as well as MDLLA.
> 
> Before James and David came along, Mauricio cropped up on MDLLA a lot - he would often show the agents through houses he had; and at one point, Heather was doing some work for Mauricio (which Josh Altman loathed).
> 
> Years ago, it was suggested that Bravo were considering giving a show to either Lisa Vanderpump or Kyle; they chose Lisa.  Kyle's show would have been centred on their family but probably would've had a lot of crossover with MDLLA - maybe the decision makers felt it was too much?
> 
> Mauricio's stepdaughter (Kyle had her with her first husband) and the eldest daughter he has with Kyle, both work at The Agency also.
> 
> It's interesting that the show has been picked up by Netflix, and not Bravo, because it means we'll see even less of Mauricio on either of those shows (MDLLA and RHoBH) given the (likely) non compete clause.
> 
> View attachment 5435218




thank you for the pic - he does look familiar to me now!


----------



## Jayne1

PyriteCrystal said:


> Mauricio is getting his own show!  I'm surprised it's taken so long in all honesty.
> 
> The presser said that it will be centred on Mo, his two daughters who work there, and others from The Agency -- which explains why David and James bowed out of MDL LA.


You know what I noticed about Mauricio when he was very occasionally on MDL LA in a scene with David and James...

Mauricio knew nothing about the houses. No homework, no knowledge, which is my pet peeve with realtors. Those who do the work to sell and those who don't do a thing because the market is so hot, the houses sell themselves.

Josh and Josh (maybe because they are on camera and don't want to look bad) have spoiled me for what I want in a real estate agent.


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> You know what I noticed about Mauricio when he was very occasionally on MDL LA in a scene with David and James...
> 
> Mauricio knew nothing about the houses. No homework, no knowledge, which is my pet peeve with realtors. Those who do the work to sell and those who don't do a thing because the market is so hot, the houses sell themselves.
> 
> Josh and Josh (maybe because they are on camera and don't want to look bad) have spoiled me for what I want in a real estate agent.


I think Maurico was just on to name drop as their "boss" The Agency has locations worldwide, I doubt he knows anything about a particular listing unless he's feeding it to one of his daughters.


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> I think Maurico was just on to name drop as their "boss" The Agency has locations worldwide, I doubt he knows anything about a particular listing unless he's feeding it to one of his daughters.


I agree - but he gave a very bad impression. Of course, what does he care if I think he's not up to Josh and Josh standards, I'm not buying property in LA.


----------



## bag-princess

freddie's "happy 4th of july" pic and no derrick in site. hmmmmm


----------



## Swanky

He's wearing his ring, maybe he was taking pic?


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> He's wearing his ring, maybe he was taking pic?




i didn't even notice that!  all these rumors about him seeing another man and them not getting along are starting to drive me crazy!!


----------



## Swanky

I haven't read or heard anything, just looked closer! lol


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> I haven't read or heard anything, just looked closer! lol




i have seen it on some gossip sites.  and some "sources" have been quoted.  you know the usual mess.


----------



## bag-princess

rare???  didn't he also claim this about find his true love with bobby???  










						Josh Flagg Shares a Romantic Photo with His New Boyfriend | Bravo TV Official Site
					

Josh Flagg is sharing a peek into his love life. The Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles cast member recently posted a romantic photo with his new boyfriend on Instagram.




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> rare???  didn't he also claim this about find his true love with bobby???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Flagg Shares a Romantic Photo with His New Boyfriend | Bravo TV Official Site
> 
> 
> Josh Flagg is sharing a peek into his love life. The Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles cast member recently posted a romantic photo with his new boyfriend on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bravotv.com


He will be perfect until he wants a baby and family style home


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> He will be perfect until he wants a baby and family style home




  exactly!! and then josh will move on to the next "rare" one! he is going to be an old gay playboy.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

From People "The wife of Bravo's Million Dollar Listing: Los Angeles' Matt Altman was arrested earlier this month.

Johanna Altman was arrested and charged with felony domestic violence on Aug. 4, a spokesperson for the Los Angeles Police Department confirms to PEOPLE. She was released on a $50,000 bond.

Johanna, 40, was subsequently booked into jail in Van Nuys, California, at 9:30 p.m. according to the Los Angeles Sheriff's Department booking sheet. She was released around 4:30 a. m. the next day.

A representative for the Altman family did not immediately respond to PEOPLE's request for comment."

The pair –– who share 4-year-old twins London and Ashton, and son Hudson Isaac, 22 months, –– celebrated their fifth wedding anniversary on Aug. 12.


----------



## BleuSaphir

PyriteCrystal said:


> Mauricio is getting his own show!  I'm surprised it's taken so long in all honesty.
> 
> The presser said that it will be centred on Mo, his two daughters who work there, and others from The Agency -- which explains why David and James bowed out of MDL LA.
> 
> I'm sad to say, I think MDL LA's days are numbered.  Flagg is really the only one worth watching (in my view); they should just give him his own show and bring Altman in from time to time (not all the time - he's too much).


Am I the only one NOT interested in watching Mauricio new show? 


bag-princess said:


> freddie's "happy 4th of july" pic and no derrick in site. hmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 5440999


Gosh, Fredrik giving gay porn star vibes!


----------



## Materielgrrl

BleuSaphir said:


> Am I the only one NOT interested in watching Mauricio new show?
> 
> Gosh, Fredrik giving gay porn star vibes!


He's familiar with this, it was a brief occupation in his youth, I'm sure he knows what he's doing, a little tongue in cheek.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Materielgrrl said:


> He's familiar with this, it was a brief occupation in his youth, I'm sure he knows what he's doing, a little tongue in cheek.


I was aware…I just had to say it.


----------



## baghagg

Anyone watching tonight?  Trying to ID Tracey's sunglasses while driving in tonight's Sneak Peak episode.  They were large aviators with silver hardware and had aubergine  (purple lol) tinted lenses.


----------



## bag-princess

baghagg said:


> Anyone watching tonight?  Trying to ID Tracey's sunglasses while driving in tonight's Sneak Peak episode.  They were large aviators with silver hardware and had aubergine  (purple lol) tinted lenses.



the new season started last nigh??  
I missed i!!


----------



## TC1

Me too! Odd my DVR didn't pick it up..


----------



## 1LV

Last night was a 30 minute preview of the upcoming season.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Both Altman brothers (especially Matt) put on weight! New season starts on December 8th.


----------



## bag-princess

1LV said:


> Last night was a 30 minute preview of the upcoming season.



thank you 



Addicted to bags said:


> Both Altman brothers (especially Matt) put on weight! New season starts on December 8th.



that’s what i thought


----------



## 1LV

bag-princess said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> that’s what i thought


You’re very welcome


----------



## Swanky

There's a new season?! I had no idea. . . not much marketing this time


----------



## Swanky

aaaand it's on my DVR, thankfully it knows more than me lol


----------



## bag-princess

there is a marathon on all day - if you need to catch up/refresh before next week!


----------



## bagsamplified

Josh Altman appears on the Netflix documentary about the Bling Ring, not sure if that was posted already


----------



## bag-princess

Josh Flagg Opens Up About What Led to His Divorce from Bobby Boyd | Bravo TV Official Site
					

Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles agent Josh Flagg gets candid about his divorce during a conversation with Josh Altman. Watch.




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

bag-princess said:


> Josh Flagg Opens Up About What Led to His Divorce from Bobby Boyd | Bravo TV Official Site
> 
> 
> Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles agent Josh Flagg gets candid about his divorce during a conversation with Josh Altman. Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bravotv.com


The preview briefly showed his new love which I said on here before, looks like a mix between Colton and Bobby. He definitely has a type.


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> The preview briefly showed his new love which I said on here before, looks like a mix between Colton and Bobby. He definitely has a type.




yes he has a type and i can't see what this new one is going to be like.   i saw that he said that of course it is just him,tracy and josh a. now so it will fill like a close family.  and that he confronts the two of them for keeping in touch/staying friends with bobby.   his boyfriend's nickname for him is "angel"


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> his boyfriend's nickname for him is "angel"


Until he rolls his eyes a little at “angel” and he’ll be gone too.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Until he rolls his eyes a little at “angel” and he’ll be gone too.




exactly!   i wonder if josh is in another house or if he is back living the life in a hotel room like he loved to do.   i know that he and bobby are still "friends" because bobby was at a party he threw a few weeks ago.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

bag-princess said:


> exactly!   i wonder if josh is in another house or if he is back living the life in a hotel room like he loved to do.   i know that he and bobby are still "friends" because bobby was at a party he threw a few weeks ago.


I think I saw on IG he just bought a new house.


----------



## lulilu

In the first episode he was living in the hotel.


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> Anyone watching tonight?  Trying to ID Tracey's sunglasses while driving in tonight's Sneak Peak episode.  They were large aviators with silver hardware and had aubergine  (purple lol) tinted lenses.


Sorry for the large pics - can anyone ID these?  Thank you.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I’m surprised they didn’t replace Fredrik or the other two for the new season.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Chanel4Eva said:


> I’m surprised they didn’t replace Fredrik or the other two for the new season.


I'm glad they didn't. It a more focused show IMO, plus I don't need new drama.


----------



## swags

baghagg said:


> Sorry for the large pics - can anyone ID these?  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5669413
> View attachment 5669414
> View attachment 5669416


I had no idea if that was Tracey or Altman’s wife but seeing from the question above, it must be Tracey.


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> I had no idea if that was Tracey or Altman’s wife but seeing from the question above, it must be Tracey.


Lol you're correct!  It could have been either!  Yes it's Tracey


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm glad they didn't. It a more focused show IMO, plus I don't need new drama.


Yes I agree!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Did James and David choose to leave like Fred?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Chanel4Eva said:


> Did James and David choose to leave like Fred?


Yes they did.









						James Harris and David Parnes Confirm They Are Leaving Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles | Bravo TV Official Site
					

James Harris and David Parnes are saying goodbye to




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## bag-princess

heather ain't playing in that dress!! 









						The Altman Family’s 2022 Holiday Setup Includes “10 Trees” & “20,000 Pounds of Snow” | Bravo TV Official Site
					

MDLLA couple Josh & Heather Altman open up about their holiday plans at home this year. Get the details!




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## A1aGypsy

Renting snow. Honest to god, fools and their money.


----------



## swags

So far I like this season better. Back to 3 agents that seem to get along. It’s more about the homes althoug they threw in that lady that high voiced baby talked to her cat for some weirdness.


----------



## livethelake

I'm thinking they are going to introduce one or two more agents/cast members as the season continues.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> So far I like this season better. Back to 3 agents that seem to get along. It’s more about the homes althoug they threw in that lady that high voiced baby talked to her cat for some weirdness.




lawd these rich people!!   the looks on tracy's face were so funny.  the things that they have to put up with to get a sale.  i was so glad when she was done with her.  

i like seeing the friendly trio - but josh needs to get over himself!  he can't dictate who josh and tracy are friends with and throwing a hissy fit about it was so childish!


----------



## bag-princess

He’s trying so hard to make this look perfect.











						Josh Flagg Shares an Update on Boyfriend and Reveals If He’ll Get Married Again | Bravo TV Official Site
					

The Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles agent has been dating Andrew Beyer for almost 10 months following his split from Bobby Boyd.




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> He’s trying so hard to make this look perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Flagg Shares an Update on Boyfriend and Reveals If He’ll Get Married Again | Bravo TV Official Site
> 
> 
> The Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles agent has been dating Andrew Beyer for almost 10 months following his split from Bobby Boyd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bravotv.com


If they’ve been dating 10 months and he announced the split from Bobby in March, seems there was some overlap. 
He moved on from Colton fairly quickly too, if I remember correctly?


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> If they’ve been dating 10 months and he announced the split from Bobby in March, seems there was some overlap.
> He moved on from Colton fairly quickly too, if I remember correctly?




I have noticed that a lot of people have figured that out too looking at his timeline! And yes he did the same thing with Colton.


----------



## TC1

IMO Josh likes the be the "better" one in relationships. Better looking, better body and better lifestyle. Colton and this new guy...reveal that to me.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ugh, I can't believe they moved in together already. I have a male friend who loves being in love, absolutely loves love. But he's terrible at working on a relationship. So he constantly has new relationships that move too fast. I'm wondering if Josh is like that?


----------



## bag-princess

Addicted to bags said:


> Ugh, I can't believe they moved in together already. I have a male friend who loves being in love, absolutely loves love. But he's terrible at working on a relationships. So he constantly has new relationships that move too fast. I'm wondering if Josh is like that?




josh reminds me of some women who feel like if they do not have a man in their life people will think something is wrong with them - they have everything else going for them except that.  and there is the fact they can't stand being alone which i think is also josh's problem.  he doesn't have lots of friends which is why he got so out of pocket when tracy and josh admitted to still being friends with bobby!


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> josh reminds me of some women who feel like if they do not have a man in their life people will think something is wrong with them - they have everything else going for them except that.  and there is the fact they can't stand being alone which i think is also josh's problem.  he doesn't have lots of friends which is why he got so out of pocket when tracy and josh admitted to still being friends with bobby!


But Josh and Bobby hosted friends in their home all the time, always bragging about his celeb friend gatherings. I think Bobby just got more attention and is more likeable..and Josh didn't like that


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> But Josh and Bobby hosted friends in their home all the time, always bragging about his celeb friend gatherings. I think Bobby just got more attention and is more likeable..and Josh didn't like that



i mean real friends - not "friends"/acquaintances.   but i agree that bobby got all the attention and still is and to a person like josh that can not happen.


----------



## redney

I always thought it ended because Bobby wanted kids and the family life and Josh didn't.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I find it hilarious that Heather's "Head of Operations" (assistant!) dresses like Heather with the jacket draped around their shoulders and a mini skirt. It's such a


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> i mean real friends - not "friends"/acquaintances.   but i agree that bobby got all the attention and still is and to a person like josh that can not happen.


I would have thought Josh was the generous type. When he was discussing his divorce with Tracy, he sounded so bitter and cheap. Not a good look.
Pay Bobby and live your best life. Seriously.


----------



## baghagg

Addicted to bags said:


> I find it hilarious that Heather's "Head of Operations" (assistant!) dresses like Heather with the jacket draped around their shoulders and a mini skirt. It's such a
> 
> View attachment 5676691


Posers


----------

